#edubuntu 2006-07-03
<bddebian> Heya folks
<jsgotangco> good morning
<_dewey> are questions about installing edubuntu allowed here???
<crimsun> sure
<bimberi> _dewey: absolutely! hopefully someone can help out :)
<Burgundavia> _dewey: this is not a channel about edubuntu ;)
<_dewey> I have downloaded and installed twice. I get only command line, not gui on installing. get gui from livecd. what am i doing wrong
<bimberi> eek, 81 seconds lag :/
<bimberi> _dewey: probably nothing, possibly an issue with graphics drivers
<_dewey> ok, thanks. I have another video board or another computer. I'll try again. Thanks again
<bimberi> _dewey: try booting (to the text mode), logging in and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<_dewey> ok, I'll try ;that first
<bimberi> _dewey: righto, that will ask lots of questions, the defaults are usually pretty good
<bimberi> _dewey: once it finishes, try a 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart' and see if it gets the gui working
<_dewey> ok thanks, I'll try  both  but must wait till morning. bedtime here in east texas.  thanks agian.
<bimberi> _dewey: np, sleep well :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> morning, #edubuntu
<highvoltage> ogra: ping
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<Burgundavia> hey highvoltage
<bimberi_> hi highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey bimberi_ 
<jsgotangco> hey
<highvoltage> mr gotangco
<jsgotangco> whats up?
<highvoltage> 8:14 monday morning. drinking coffee and reading mail :)
<highvoltage> trying to make sense of the week ahead.
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> its 2:15pm here and im still trying to make sense of the week ahead
<highvoltage> lol
<bimberi_> 16:14 monday afternoon. drinking coffee and comtemplating heading home (with a visit to a nonresponsive remote box on the way)
<bimberi_> :)
<crimsun> 2:16 am and trying not to stress before a presentation in 8 hours
<highvoltage> seems like we've got today covered ;)
<jsgotangco> crimsun: you've been merging all night!
<crimsun> 
<crimsun> err, sorry, crazy keypresses
<cbx33> ok guys got a question for you
<cbx33> is it normal for firefox to ignore a link to a file:/// if the page is contained on a web server
<cbx33> if the page is a local file, then it works fine
<jsgotangco> i believe it assumes its a local file, not a file contained within a webserver and waits for http instead
<jsgotangco> man im bored
* DanielC peeks in
<DanielC> morning everyone
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: what company do you work for?
<highvoltage> morning DanielC 
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: at the moment? its a small company called Bugal Pty. Ltd.
<highvoltage> i've never worked for a company that allowed me to get bored before :)
<DanielC> :)
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: work here is pretty much "spur of the moment" type i would love to get busy why not
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: maybe not just with the work load but the environment itself :/
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: aaah. i understand.
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> ping pygi 
<ajaycc> hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ajaycc> i got my cd :D
<ajaycc> !hi
<ubotu> I know nothing about hi
<jsgotangco> hi
<jsgotangco> hope you like the CD
<ajaycc> i do
<ajaycc> i am using ubuntu sice ver 3
<cbx33> hey jsgotangco 
<pygi> cbx33, how may I help you? :)
<ajaycc> i wanna contribute now
<jsgotangco> cbx33: good morning to you
<ajaycc> can anyone tell me how
<pygi> ajaycc, version 3? what's that? :P
<cbx33> hi pygi just wondering how much exp you had with uimanager ?
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: what are you interested in?
<ajaycc> version 3 of ubuntu
<ajaycc> anything that matters
<ajaycc> :)
<pygi> ajaycc, there was no version 3? :) 
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: you should be more specific than that or else we'll have you fix ltsp :P
<ajaycc> lol
<ajaycc> i am 16
<cbx33> ajaycc: what are you skilled at?
<ajaycc> so tell me what i can do
<ajaycc> well web designing
<pygi> cbx33, o yes, btw. have you choosen your task for S-C-P?
<jsgotangco> are you good at art?
<ajaycc> a bit
<jsgotangco> web design?
<ajaycc> yeah
<jsgotangco> writing help pages?
<cbx33> pygi: not yet
<jsgotangco> these are usual starting points to those new t the project
<ajaycc> and i wanna make BIG name among the community :D
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: it shouldn't be YOUR primary motive though
<ajaycc> sure
<cbx33> pygi: is there a way I can use slashes in a menuitem?
<ajaycc> i was kidding
<pygi> cbx33, oki, I'll try to take on my task as soon as possible
<cbx33> it screws it up cos it thinks it's part of the path
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: you can contribute wallpapers and stuff
<cbx33> pygi: I suppose Ishould start thinking - I don;t want the impossible one
<pygi> cbx33, :P
<cbx33> AliasVegas could be becomming artwork team leader next council meeting
<ajaycc> should i make my own page at wiki?
<jsgotangco> cbx33: really?
<cbx33> ajaycc: yes
<cbx33> jsgotangco: possibly yes, she was approached by highvoltage and ogra
<cbx33> just needs a vote by the council
* jsgotangco spoils the vote
<jsgotangco> :)
<cbx33> pygi: whos doing the plugin interface?
<pygi> cbx33, me :)
<cbx33> ah cool
<cbx33> do you know what everyone else is doing?
<ajaycc> i am gonna idle here and contribute :D
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: we always have community meetings every wednesday
<ajaycc> nice
<ajaycc> will be there
<ajaycc> and yeah why didnt edubuntu was a livecd?
<jsgotangco> so feel free to dive in and get a feel
<ajaycc> any reason??
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: there's a live CD
<ajaycc> jsgotangco: sure i will be there
<jsgotangco> but only for workstation
<ajaycc> jsgotangco: the cd i got is installation only
<ajaycc> some mistake i guess
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: it doesn't really make sense performance-wise to have an ltsp livecd
<jsgotangco> no its meant to be
<pygi> cbx33, yes, you do one more task, and ogra does the rest :P
<ajaycc> jsgotangco: that is fine was just curios
<jsgotangco> edubuntu, first and foremost, is  a server solution
<ajaycc> yeah
<pygi> cbx33, tho,I'll help once I'm done with plugin stuff
<cbx33> pygi: plugin stuff shouldn't be too difficult should it?
<cbx33> just need some kind of small API right?
<ajaycc> i am gonna install ubuntu, kubuntu and edubntu on my lappy seperately
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: if you have a spare machine, you might want to play around with the server stuff, its really nice and shiny
<cbx33> what about xubuntu?
<ajaycc> i already got that
<pygi> cbx33, nop, shouldn't be too difficult, that's why I said I'll help ogra on other taks as well
<ajaycc> jsgotangco: i aint got extra machine :(
<ajaycc> so gotta play with my lappy
<cbx33> I'll help out on what ever I can, may need a bit of help sometimes pygi 
<cbx33> ajaycc: how fast is the lappy
<cbx33> you could always use vmware
<ajaycc> cant man
<cbx33> y?
<pygi> cbx33, no problem, you can always poke around me or someone:)
<ajaycc> this is pentium M 740 256 MB DDR2
<jsgotangco> ahhh
<cbx33> ajaycc: ah ok
<jsgotangco> it'll crawl
<ajaycc> :D
<jsgotangco> ajaycc: you're always welcome to test the workstation though!
<ajaycc> i will today
<cbx33> pygi: can you point me in the direction of a task that hasn't been assigned and will be doable?
<pygi> cbx33, sure, if you gimme url with taks (I forgot it :P)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StudentControlPanelCompletion
<pygi> thanks
<pygi> what about Killing processes?
<pygi> that should be easily doable
<cbx33> yeh, ok
<cbx33> I'll give that one a look
<cbx33> are we using bzr?
<jsgotangco> yes please!
<pygi> cbx33, yes :)
<ajaycc> my parents and school people think linux is crap
<ajaycc> :(
<cbx33> ajaycc: well, advocacy can be hard sometimes
<cbx33> why do they think it's crap?
<ajaycc> they are all mad
<ajaycc> i am convincing our school head to install edubuntu
<ajaycc> but he wont listen
<cbx33> cool
<ajaycc> that git
<cbx33> aww
<cbx33> I actually work for a school
<cbx33> so I may be able to give you some pointers there
<cbx33> on how to persuade
<cbx33> we have a linux and windows system here
<ajaycc> nice
<ajaycc> mail me man
<ajaycc> we got only windows
<ajaycc> and the pc are shit
<ajaycc> he is buying all new pc
<ajaycc> i am telling him to buy a really good server
<ajaycc> and get thin clients ready
<ajaycc> and i told him i will take responsibility
<cbx33> who acutally does all the installation
<ajaycc> but that fool refused
<ajaycc> i will
<pygi> ajaycc, calm down :P
<ajaycc> our teacher knows shit nothing else
<ajaycc> :)
<cbx33> is there not an IT team there?
<ajaycc> heh
<ajaycc> IT team is crap they dunno what is RAID and dunno what linux
<cbx33> it that case
<cbx33> that's probably why he doesn't want to move to a linux system
<ajaycc> yeah
<cbx33> if you're going to be supporting it
<cbx33> what happens when you leave
<cbx33> he's left with a good system, but if something goes wrong, limited options to get it fixed
<pygi> ajaycc, what country are you anyway?
<ajaycc> i will stay here man and  i am ready to train a few dingbats
<ajaycc> pygi: India
<cbx33> plus, the whole teaching curriculum would have to be changed
<ajaycc> cbx33: as it is each an everyday they install winxp cos it crashes everyday
<ajaycc> cbx33: we just learn C++ nothing else
<cbx33> I'm facing the same issues here
<cbx33> you actually learn c++ at school?
<ajaycc> i know it others do
<cbx33> pygi: do we have a bzr url for scp?
<ajaycc> i just sit there glaring at the teacher
<pygi> cbx33, there is official one from ogra, and we should branch from it
<ajaycc> staring not glaring :)
<cbx33> pygi: ok grabbing it now
<cbx33> the one on LP?
<ajaycc> brb
<pygi> cbx33, yes I believe
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> am grabbing now
<cbx33> pygi: the annoying thing is
<cbx33> I want to develop on my laptop
<cbx33> but I'll need clients logged in etc to do it
<jsgotangco> cbx33: in most indian schools I know, they teach students to program, nothing more, and most of these students are too poor to buy a computer, so when they go to work, they only know how to program and have no clue in installing an OS...ive encountered such quite a number of times
<jsgotangco> amazingly there are some really good programmers that sprang out of it
<cbx33> jsgotangco: i see
<cbx33> of course
<cbx33> everything I learnt was off my own back
<jsgotangco> when i was in hyderabad a few months ago, i even have to teach them how to make partitions
<cbx33> crikey
<jsgotangco> it surprised me as well
<jsgotangco> i always get to learn lots of things when i travel and interact with people on technology
<cbx33> jsgotangco: for me a day isn't worth it unless I've learnt something
<jsgotangco> oh i learn something everyday no doubt
<jsgotangco> but learning from outside is quite different
<cbx33> true
<jsgotangco> and you appreciate the simple things that most people are not able to get or comprehend
<cbx33> i feel I havn't accomplished anything unless I learn
<jsgotangco> in a way, even if its miniscule, im very proud to be involved in ubuntu and has probably made me more fulfilled in life
<cbx33> me too
<cbx33> and my contribution is smaller than yours :p
<jsgotangco> it has become my vice
<jsgotangco> im very thankful for the opportunities the project has given me
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> I love working on *buntu so much
<cbx33> I'm ever hopeful of working for Canonical one day
<jsgotangco> its a nice goal its something i would think of as a bonus if it happened to me
<cbx33> atm it's my goal
<cbx33> I could do this work all day long
<cbx33> I am able to affect a few people here, but working for them I feel I could do so much more
<jsgotangco> i would like to do that too sometime
<jsgotangco> or given the chance why not
<cbx33> pygi: you still there?
<pygi> cbx33, no :P
<cbx33> do you have the scp code there?
<pygi> where? :P
<cbx33> do you have it available to look at?
<pygi> nop, not ATM
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> if you do 
<cbx33> if count:
<cbx33> does it pass if count is only 1
<cbx33> or just anything greater than 0
<cbx33> ok just made one modification
<cbx33> now I don;t get any errors if I run it without any users being connected
<ogra> cbx33, you got errors ? 
<cbx33> yeh only one I fixed it if you want a patch
<ogra> i never had any errors 
<cbx33> or I may be completely wrong
<cbx33> the populate_procs function
<cbx33> last 4 lines
<cbx33> I think should be inside the if indent
<cbx33> they are only useful if the previous 2 lines are ran anyway
* ogra installs the package
<cbx33> it was an uninitialised variable
<ogra> oh, right i get that too 
<cbx33> it's because the machine I'm running it on has no ltsp server or clients on it
<cbx33> I have to find a way to setup something so I can develop at home
<ogra> that'll be hard 
<ogra> the ltsp connections dont use a login shell via ssh, so you dont have any pty's attached
<cbx33> I know, but I can't really spend too much time developing here
<ogra> keep that in mind ..
<cbx33> work is enveloping me
<cbx33> I'll have to just setup some vm's somewhere
<cbx33> only problem is the main machine I'd use for testing has a very.....ooop nevermind I have a brilliant idea :D
<cbx33> did you get the same error as I?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> and does the flag parameter actually do anything?
<ogra> user referenced before assignment
<cbx33> it's never returned and from what I can see it's never set when populate_procs is called
<cbx33> on line 52
<ogra> but please use try statemanes instead if if statements for such cases where possible
<ogra> *statements
<cbx33> you konw I didn;'t write the original right ;P ?
<ogra> no, but if you add such tests, try is the better way ... :)
<cbx33> right ok
<cbx33> may I ask for what reason...so I can understand better?
<cbx33> I'm hopefully going to get started on the kill procedure later
<spacey> hi hi
* DanielC waves
<ogra> cbx33, its the error catching function ... and looks better in the code :)
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ogra: you said in a bzr comment that the kill button was hidden in the gui
<cbx33> I don;t see it
<cbx33> sorry in the spec
<cbx33> not in the bzr comment
<cbx33> am I ok to add it?
<ogra> hmm, i thought i had added it already ... look through the bzr revisions, probably i dropped it at some point, just grab the bzr diff and reapply it :)
<ogra> yay, my edubuntu CDs arrived :)
<DanielC> ogra: Why do you need Edubuntu CDs?
<highvoltage> mine too, just a few minutes ago :)
<ogra> DanielC, to frame them ;)
<highvoltage> (and Ubuntu CD's)
<DanielC> really?
<ogra> DanielC, well, i'll need them for talks etc to give away ... but these 5 are just for my closet
<DanielC> :)
<ogra> i'll get anotehr box with 500 the next weeks for some talks i'll hold ...
<spacey> i should get some edubuntu cd's as well
<spacey> but since only part of my mixed order was approved i have no idea how many
<ogra> yeah, order them, share them !
<ogra> make us famous :)
<spacey> i ordered a batch as well for my scheduled talks
* cbx33 makes a note to order a few
<spacey> ogra: there is some fundamental work being done to get linux to the primary schools in the netherlands
<spacey> its in the early stages
<spacey> so we just have to wait
<ogra> cool
<spacey> in anycase i'm involved with it
<spacey> and making sure it will be edubuntu
<spacey> :p
<spacey> at least with a focus on edubuntu
<ogra> i had a nice phonecall with a guy who works tight with the ministry of culture and arts in bayern, they are intrested too
<spacey> thats nice
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> he wants to start a big PR campaign :)
<cbx33> excellent
<cbx33> how long till Richard starts?
<ogra> 11days iirc
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> I need to talk to him about BETT2007
<ogra> cbx33, btw, note that the s-c-p spec still isnt approved, there might still be changes in details
<highvoltage> ogra: could you please go through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuXfceDesktop ?
<cbx33> ogra: ok cool
<ogra> highvoltage, reading
<highvoltage> ogra: i would like to put it up for review today, but not sure what else needs to be fixed
<cbx33> ogra: could it be dropped altogether?
<rodarvus> good morning
<ogra> cbx33, nope, it has high priority and is on my list for implementations in dapper
<ogra> err
<ogra> edgy
<highvoltage> morning rodarvus 
<ogra> morning rodarvus 
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> hi rodarvus 
<ogra> rodarvus, now i actually have been convinced by fabionne to watch some soccer and your people just loose ... what happened ? that was pretty ppor for .br 
<ogra> *poor
<rodarvus> ogra, that was the worse football game ever
<rodarvus> shame on us
<rodarvus> praise zidane
<ogra> well, old farts running after the ball ... your team needs fresh blood
<rodarvus> I believe the problem was not their ages, but their egos
<ogra> zidane had two or three enlightened moments, but wasnt great either i found ...
<ogra> actually from three games i watched i found none to be world class
<bimberi> ogra: you didn't see any of the Socceroo games then! :P
<ogra> well, i watched germany<->argentinia ... italy<->ukraine and brazil<->france
<ogra> neither was convincing ...
<rodarvus> germany vs argentina was ok
<rodarvus> "big" teams usually don't play beautiful football when playing against other big teams
<ogra> yes, i didnt say it wasnt ok... but i'd have expected more from a "world championship"
<rodarvus> it is believed that this could lead to a loss
<ogra> i remember once i was brazil vs someone in a championship while zapping through the channels and i usualy never stop at sports, but it was so entertaining that i couldnt move on :)
<ogra> s/was/saw/
<cbx33> ogra: I can't see the kill button in any of the diffs
<ogra> there was nothing like that yet in this championship
<cbx33> I'll just create it 
<rodarvus> ogra, also, most brazilians blame it on the coach+players ego
<cbx33> :D
<cbx33> ogra: what's your opinion on the flag parameter I mentioned earlier?
<rodarvus> we believe another coach, such as Felipe Scolari (current coach of the Portugal squad) could have made it a completely different team
<ogra> cbx33, we'll need to decide how to implement it in tne ui then ...
<cbx33> that's what I though
<cbx33> i think below the process list might be the most sensible place
<cbx33> then we have consistency with the disconnect button below the users
<ogra> it's placement should visually indicate where it applies to 
<ogra> and not break the design too much ...
<bimberi> rodarvus: that would be in the teams approach wouldn't it?  surely the players wouldn't change much - hi btw :)
<cbx33> do you not think underneath the process list would?
<ogra> rodarvus, but your coach won several championships already ... i bet he'd be capable :)
<ogra> cbx33, sure i think under the processlist would ;)
<cbx33> ok cool
<rodarvus> bimberi, exactly
<rodarvus> the main point is that Brazil never played as a "team", but instead, as a bunch of "starts"
<ogra> well, you need to replace the players at some point
<ogra> they get older ... no way around that
<bimberi> rodarvus: stars or tarts ? ;P
* rodarvus searchs on the dictionary for tarts :)
<rodarvus> ogra, that too :)
<rodarvus> bimberi, tart == clown? (in this case, I agree :) )
<Yagisan> tart ?
<Yagisan> well, it's a desert, and a woman of loose morals down here
<rodarvus> Yagisan, thats what wikipedia tells me too
<bimberi> thankyou Yagisan, i was struggling to find the right words :)
<bimberi> it's also used to describe someone (of any gender) who only does something if paid
<Yagisan> I believe that paid variety has various names, but tart isn't one down here.
* Yagisan looks at channel name - hmm, perhaps this channel may have younger people here
<bimberi> that's why i was struggling
<Yagisan> bimberi: I got good at trying to find other ways to describe things by marrying someone that is not a native speaker in my language.
<Yagisan> works well (when we understand each other)
<cbx33> hey Yagisan howz it going
<Yagisan> cbx33: I seem to have caught a cold. Am mastering cmake, and divorcing doomsday and autotools.
<Yagisan> cbx33: I also mets some motus in real life today
<cbx33> cool
<Yagisan> yes. I thought it was fascinating this place outside of IRC 
<ogra> highvoltage, your use cases need fleshing out ...
<Yagisan> but I missed the nick highlighting when people mentioned me
<ogra> highvoltage, * A poor school only has 5 old PIII machines, and needs to continue using these machines for an extended period. 
<ogra> highvoltage, add something like: they try edubuntu and find the xfce option, they install it and are happy (or something like that)
<ogra> a use case should always be a positive thing solved by that spec in the end :)
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, thanks. good tip :)
<cbx33> ogra: what about, they install it and go on a mad rampage to destroy Mircosoft
<ogra> thats valid :)
<cbx33> highvoltage: use that one, use that one :p
<ogra> but you need to add positive bits :)
<cbx33> hehehe
<cbx33> the dark empire crumbles and linux reigns supreme
<cbx33> ?
<ogra>  they install it and out of blind happyness about opne source software they go on a mad rampage to destroy Mircosoft
<cbx33> ahhh i see
<cbx33> got all caught up in the destruction of proprietary kernels
<cbx33> if a router uses a linux kernel
<cbx33> they should display GPL license somewhere
<Yagisan> yes, but often they don't
<cbx33> I have a belkin router
<cbx33> and It is definitely a nix system
<highvoltage> cbx33: how can you tell?
<cbx33> well, ok I can't if functions exactly like a nix system
<cbx33> if you know what I mean
<cbx33> from the work they have done it would beSTUPID to do develop it from scratch
<cbx33> ogra: do you think the process should be sorted?
<cbx33> and also do you think that the list should auto update?
<ogra> yes it should auto update and it should be sorted by process number ...
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> i didn't see it auto update
<cbx33> what's the frequency?
<cbx33> and I noticed the process list and user name etc stay after the user has been disconnected
<ogra> oh, i thought aou saked about implementing that :)
<ogra> *asked
<ogra> *you
<cbx33> ah....hehe
<cbx33> so it "should" but doesn't currently
<ogra> currently it only spills out the processes
<ogra> it would be nice if we could have icons like gnome-system-monitor has
<cbx33> i think having the pid in the list would be useful too
<ogra> that would make the ui useless ...
<cbx33> is it normal for gconfd to be orphaned?
<cbx33> the user has been disconnected but the process still remains
<ogra> imagine an arts teacher who just knows how to click stuff, he must understand and use it
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> dont confuse him with weird numbers 
<ogra> (if you feel its needed, we can make it an option you can switch on/off
<ogra> )
<cbx33> nah it's ok
<cbx33> I see your point
<ogra> but i see yours too :)
<ogra> so it might be a good thing to have it optional
<cbx33> well what about an advanced mode
<cbx33> that turns some things on in the ui
<cbx33> like a toggle button
<cbx33> Simple/Advanced
<ogra> we should at least have a set of options you can switch on or off ... i'm not a friend of discriminating users by telling them they are non advanced :)
<cbx33> ok I see your point there
<ogra> lets keep that stuff fro the plugin writers ;)
<ogra> *for
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> pygi is doing the plugin framework
<cbx33> isn't he?
<ogra> we only want a basic app taht does what it should perfectly ...
<ogra> i'm not talking about the framework :)
<cbx33> no i know
<cbx33> I was just askin
<cbx33> g
<ogra> feel free to write a plugin later that has an advanced/simple switch ;)
<ogra> but yes, pygi volunteered for that
<cbx33> I can see now how plugins would be mega easy for it
<ogra> thats the plan :)
* ogra grumbles at xscreensaver FTBFSing ...
<ogra> damn typos
<cbx33> ogra: who is cleaning up what is already there?
<cbx33> all three of us?
<ogra> feel free to clean up where you find ugliness :)+
<cbx33> heh not ugliness
<ogra> i'll rename the branch these days to have a non versioned name btw ...
<cbx33> just the host name/process list should be cleaned upon disconnecting a user
<ogra> it does, no ?
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> not here
<cbx33> I just got a user to login and I disconnected them
<ogra> running on a regular ubuntu ltsp ? 
<cbx33> but their name/host/proclist remained
<cbx33> nope edubuntu
<ogra> with the ubuntu ltsp package ??
<cbx33> i er, this is a dapper edubuntu box
<ogra> and a thin client ?
<cbx33> yes
<ogra> (note i never tested with vmware and am not particulary interested in that)
<cbx33> nope this is real clients
<ogra> well, the next polling of the userlist should clean up...
<cbx33> ogra: tbph vmware should not have any bnearing on it at all
<cbx33> ogra: ah, my last bug fix would fix it then
<ogra> which means it should avnish withinn the next 5 secs or so from the UI after a user disconnected
<cbx33> it's grumbling about the user variable again
<cbx33> it was onyl one user after all
<ogra> there is a function that refreshes in a given interval ...
<cbx33> I'm gonna try again
<ogra> poll#_userlist or something
<cbx33> and apply my fix
<DanielC> How do you make 'diff' produce output that can be used by 'patch' ?
<ogra> sorry i cant discuss that now, we have a deadline for merges i have to do now
<ogra> DanielC, diff -ruN oldfile newfile
<DanielC> thanks
<ogra> rodarvus, btw, how is X going ?
<cbx33> sorry ogra 
<rodarvus> ogra, I'm researching all changes that are going to be needed (for the first step, at least), and writing a spec for it
<rodarvus> I believe I'll have something palateable until the end of the day, tomorrow
<rodarvus> (but by no means a "complete" spec)
<rodarvus> the list of changes is huge
<rodarvus> *huge*
<ogra> cbx33, we have dedicated feature development time, all merges have to be done by jul 13th, after that i can concentrate on details of new features
<cbx33> ogra: np
<cbx33> I'll bug you in 10 days then
<rodarvus> 25+ new packages and counting (and almost the same number of obsoleted packages)
<ogra> rodarvus, yep, i expected that, i still wonder why we dont just go on maintaining our own packages
<cbx33> ogra: is ther ea plan to put moin-desktop in edgy?
<ogra> the are built upstream compatible, we would just have to renew the orig.tar.gz's and probably dol some minro changes
<ogra> *they
<rodarvus> maintaining our own X packages is insane, actually - even bigger work - Debian X packages are in a much better state than ours
<rodarvus> switching to their packages, we will only need to worry about our own changes
<ogra> sure, but ours were built by an upstream xorg guy who had in mind that they are as comaptible as possiblle to the upstream sources ...
<ogra> indeed they were unmaintained over the half last release
<rodarvus> thats daniels, right?
<cbx33> ogra: as I'm finding bugs and things to do, should I put them on LP? or do we not use that for devel?
<ogra> but apart from easier syncability i dont really see the advantage in syncing
<ogra> yep
<rodarvus> ogra, in theory, we'll have less trouble/work maintaining them in the future
<ogra> cbx33, malone is the right place :)
<cbx33> ok
* cbx33 gets buggin
<ogra> rodarvus, well, that has to be proofed :)
<rodarvus> :)
<ogra> my theory was that we are nearer to upstream than debian ... so it would be easier to stay with upstream :)
<ogra> but indeed that needs the manpower we dont have yet
<rodarvus> ogra, I agree, but we have half (?) X maintainer - debian has four, or more :)
<ogra> yep
<ogra> finally xscreensaver built ...
<ogra> will be fun to redo all the build deps again (i just did that in dapper, now all x lib names change again)
<rodarvus> yep :/
<rodarvus> it might happen that we are not even able to complete the job for edgy
<rodarvus> really depends on the desired quality :D
<ogra> well, we need to release with something working :)
<rodarvus> haha
<rodarvus> indeed
<ogra> in some way or the other :)
<rodarvus> at least just barely >:-)
<jsgotangco> good evening
<DanielC> yo
<rodarvus> timezones are great stuff
<rodarvus> its early morning down here :D
<DanielC> It's early afternoon here :)
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: rodrigo!
<rodarvus> jsgotangco: jerome!
<jsgotangco> how's things? how was your weekend?
<rodarvus> cold :)
<rodarvus> well, for us brazilians, at least
<jsgotangco> nice
<cbx33> ping Yagisan 
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: ping
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, pong
<jsgotangco> how do you feel rejecting abandoned bugs after making a follow up for xorg and company?
<jsgotangco> :D
<rodarvus> heh
<jsgotangco> im serious
<rodarvus> I was thinking about this subject this morning, actually
<jsgotangco> :D
<rodarvus> I know
<jsgotangco> i made a couple of follow ups before paris no reply
<jsgotangco> fabio said he does that all the time
<rodarvus> I guess I'd just leave as needinfo for a while and reject them when a new version is released
<jsgotangco> doh that would be like october!
<rodarvus> ('please reopen if you find this bug in the new version')
<jsgotangco> well yeah i would most likely say that in a rejection notice
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, this bug was here before dapper?
<jsgotangco> we get lots of bugs for milestone releases
<jsgotangco> that usually get abandoned
<rodarvus> if so, you can do it already, given enough time for the reporter to manifest
<jsgotangco> the problem with needs info is that it can get smothered by the glut of bugs in xorg so it takes a while to sort it out
<jsgotangco> some of them have been completely forgotten, i make a follow up and i get a reply that they sold the card or the laptop already :D
<rodarvus> these cases are clearly candidates for rejection
<jsgotangco> yeah
<DanielC> REVU sucks
<jsgotangco> don't complain here
<DanielC> I tried to upload something, it failed, and now I can't manage to use dcut to clarn it.
<DanielC> :(
<Yagisan> pong cbx33
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<Yagisan> !seen hedgemage
<ubotu> I last saw HedgeMage (i=HedgeMag@freenode/staff/HedgeMage) 19h 12m 31s ago, quiting: "Real Life Calls!"
<DanielC> cool
<DanielC> !seen DanielC
<ubotu> DanielC is on IRC right now!
<Yagisan> I thought so too
<DanielC> :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> ogra: i honestly don't know what else to add to the xfce spec, i put it up for review again
<ogra> i saw that, lets see if the level of detail in the implementation/design suffices :)
<highvoltage> yep :)
<highvoltage> we're moving office this week, i can't wait until that's over, then i can finally get down to work again.
<highvoltage> our new offices are at an ISP, and we are getting a 10mbit/s internet connection there, something that's unheard of in .za *g*
<ogra> cool
<highvoltage> two weeks from now i'm going to jo'burg, and then i'll get a chance to work on the diskless-fat-clients stuff.
<highvoltage> i talked to jim and scott, and if possible, they will merge from my branch to ltsp upstream
<highvoltage> it give me a good chance to get bzr figured out properly.
<ogra> -> dinner
<highvoltage> enjoy.
<highvoltage> ogra: have you seen the post to edubuntu-users about seeing the thin client hostname on LDM?
<juliux> hi everybody
<highvoltage> that could perhaps be further functionality for ldmd
<highvoltage> hi juliux 
<ogra> highvoltage, ldm already reads /etc7hostname ...
<juliux> how are you highvoltage ?
<ogra> we just need to make sure to set it right
<highvoltage> ogra: ok, i think i grok. where does ldm get //ltsp from then? or is /etc/hostname not set correctly?
<highvoltage> i should probably just investigate :)
<highvoltage> juliux: i'm feeling good. how are you?
<juliux> not good
* juliux have to work the whole day with windows
<ogra> /etc/hostname is set on boot
<ogra> (of the client)
<ogra> if there is a dns server and it can look up the name it will set it
<ogra> iirc
<highvoltage> hmmm... i'm not sure what to answer to Phillipe
<highvoltage> i'm also getting all my edubuntu-users mail thrice, which is a bit annoying :/
<highvoltage> ogra: did you get that password for that list?
<ogra> i have it since the list is public ... i wanted to set a new one in paris and share it with you ...
<ogra> sinc ethats only a hash ... no password you could remember ...
<highvoltage> ok, could you possibly check my subscription? i think i might be susbcribed more than once with different addresses.
<highvoltage> and sorry to bother you with different things all at once. :)
<Laser_away> highvoltage: still around?
<DanielC> Laser_away: I've uploaded my first .deb to Revu :)
<Laser_away> cool
<DanielC> I hope I did it right.
<DanielC> http://revu.tauware.de/details.py?upid=2587
<crimsun> version it -0ubuntu1
<DanielC> Ok.
<crimsun> I presume you want it in Debian, too
<DanielC> I'd like that, yes.
<DanielC> Does -0 mean that it's not in Debian yet?
<crimsun> in which case it's probably better to concentrate your effort to get it into Debian, since we can just sync
<crimsun> generally yes.
<DanielC> Do I need to run both "debuild -S" and "debuild"? Or just "debuild -S"?
<crimsun> I always use -S
<Laser_away> debuild -S gives you the source package
<DanielC> ok
<crimsun> then I either sbuild or pbuild
<DanielC> What's a source package anyways?
<DanielC> Considering that this package is not compilable code.
<Laser_away> Burgwork: well, I still don't know how this is going to work, tbh the KDE stuff kinda got in the way
<EmxBA> hi everyone
<EmxBA> I've finnaly got some time to talk on IRC :)
<Laser_away> Burgwork: I think we will probably ship sabayon profiles provided that sabayon is fixed and we can get it to use groups
<EmxBA> hi pygi!
<Burgwork> LaserJock, ok
<Burgwork> highvoltage, ping re: edubuntu case study
#edubuntu 2006-07-04
<LaserJock> hmm, so what happens to specs that aren't approved by the deadline? are they defered to edgy+1?
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> good morning
<Amaranth> LaserJock: You can still do them.
<crimsun> they're sent down the TUBES OF INTERNET HELL.   http://blog.wired.com/27BStroke6/?entry_id=1512499
<Amaranth> LaserJock: the approved specs are just "we want this done"
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i heard this strange news today regarding a candidacy in Nevada
<LaserJock> oh really?
<jsgotangco> yeah former adult movie star
<LaserJock> hmm, haven't heard about that, but wouldn't doubt it, a adult movie star ran for govenor of California not long ago :-)
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: http://mimi4governor.com/
<LaserJock> hmm, somehow I just don't think I'll be voting for her ;-)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> i just heard it from the local news because she's filipina by birth and was an immigrant so...
<jsgotangco> hehe
<LaserJock> I see
<LaserJock> I wondered
<jsgotangco> hehe
<LaserJock> I haven't really paid much attention to the races here, although the billboard signs are starting to pop up all over the place
<Burgundavia> LaserJock: specs can be picked up and work on by anyone. In fact, our open spec engine makes us completely unique among all distros
<jsgotangco> yeah
<Burgundavia> that is why those brazilian guys are working on the network wide updates spec
<LaserJock> I'm just worried about getting this dynamic-menus spec done, I'm afraid I'm not knowledgable enough right now to get a good draft
<jsgotangco> was it reviewed?
<LaserJock> once, in Paris
<LaserJock> and then Corey thrashed it a bit earlier today :-)
<jsgotangco> thats fine although your time is a bit limited already...
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: i am not surprised
<LaserJock> all the KDE stuff from aaron threw me off
<jsgotangco> it is quite nice admittedly
<LaserJock> right, but we don't ship kiosktool in Edubuntu, right?
<LaserJock> I can see were is somebody wants to use KDE + Edubuntu it makes sense that we reduce duplication, etc.
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> you really have to hack up sabayon just to make it happen
<LaserJock> right
<jsgotangco> because if you hardcode the menu structure, seb will be pissed off
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> but it still seems a bit odd to me to use sabayon to create group driven menus
<LaserJock> it's quite overkill for a menu editor, although I was thinking that it might be handy to change more than just the menu by group
<LaserJock> ok, so I have a few questions still
<LaserJock> 1) should I just focus on shipping sabayon profiles and not worry about KDE right now?
<LaserJock> well, actually that's sort of it
<LaserJock> 2) are the "groups" from the normal *nix /etc/group or do we want a new file like what Aaron seemed to be talking about?
<jsgotangco> its only KDE specific for that
<LaserJock> 2)?
<LaserJock> because they don't use /etc/group?
<jsgotangco> i remeber vaguely its just a flat file and it looks like a bit like active directory
<LaserJock> reminded me of a .desktop but yeah
<Amaranth> LaserJock: Different menus for different groups?
<Amaranth> Basically you need some way to set XDG_CONFIG_DIRS based on the group of the logged in user (then gnome-menus will load the applications.menu and etc for that group) and some extension of alacarte or something to modify "root" menus for the different groups.
<LaserJock> Amaranth: I'm not sure if it's that easy for us or not
<HedgeMage> hi guys
<bddebian> Heya
<jsgotangco> hi bddebian
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
<mhz> hi all
<bddebian> Hello mhz
<mhz> bddebian: hi there
<jsgotangco> mhz: mauricio!
<mhz> jsgotangco: jerome!
<mhz> :)
* mhz is using Gaim for IRC now, just to test it out
<jsgotangco> yukkkk
<jsgotangco> its the most unnatural irc client out there
* mhz does tries to use only shipped apps
<jsgotangco> yeah i hear ya
<jsgotangco> but irssi is also shipped
<jsgotangco> :D
<mhz> is it?
<mhz> xterm!!
<jsgotangco> yes
<mhz_> mhz: hi there from irssi
<mhz> hehe
<mhz> it does work
<jsgotangco> of course
<mhz> yeah, but i never tried it before
<mhz> jsgotangco: you participate in a11y?
<jsgotangco> yes but im no expert i just participate on tests
<mhz> hmmm
<jsgotangco> i dont think gaim is a11y friendly/compliant
<mhz> I have VERY cool news and I dont know how to handle it
<jsgotangco> from the looks of it
<sbalneav> Evening all
<jsgotangco> look for TheMuso, he's more adept into a11y and very much involved in it for ubuntu aside from heno
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: scotty!
<sbalneav> hey hey hey jsgotangco!!
<mhz> jsgotangco: oh, thx
<mhz> evening sbalneav
<jsgotangco> mhz: there's going to be a very interesting a11y feature for edgy...
<mhz_> mhz: hi there from irssi
<mhz> jsgotangco: which is...? (i apologize but last 3 weeks were terribly hectic
<jsgotangco> SpeakUp
<mhz> hmmm
<mhz> interesting
<jsgotangco> TheMuso is sight-impaired so he knows the issues very well
<mhz> jsgotangco: got any videos of henrik programming or working on web mastering stuff?
<jsgotangco> nope
<mhz> jsgotangco: i have been invited to do an edubuntu demo tomorrow morning, at the Teleton Institute (Institute that helps children or anyone to walk again, to start using new arms, etc.
<jsgotangco> that is awesome!
<mhz> if they like base edubuntu demo, I'll be asked to demo a11y stuff
<mhz> I AM TERRIFIED
<mhz> if this really works... it will mean to implement edubuntu + a11y labs all over Chile
<mhz> about 13 region
<mhz> s
<mhz> it is not huge amount of computers BUT it is huge load of work
<mhz> they were very impressed by FET demos
<mhz> it is a pity TheMuso could not come to Chile for FET (yeah, Paris was mor eimportant of course)
<mhz> I now have zero clue how to demo anything related to a11y
<mhz_> exit
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> Burgwork: pong
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: well hey
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: when is a good time to talk about an edubuntu case study. I don't have a list of questions but shall we do it via email?
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: edubuntu or tuxlabs?
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: edubuntu in the tuxlabs
<highvoltage> i think if it's edubuntu, it should include ogra and rodarvus and richardw
<Burgundavia> a case study is a story about how you deployed Edubuntu and why you did so
<Burgundavia> designed to be read by policy makers
<highvoltage> ok, we're moving this week, but i'll have some computer time
<highvoltage> when are good times for you, are you around 16:00 UTC?
<Burgundavia> that is pretty early
<highvoltage> anything after 19:00 UTC?
<Burgundavia> why don't I send you a list of questions by email and we can do it each on our own time
<highvoltage> ok, that sounds good.
<Burgundavia> ZA to CA is pretty hard. Makes it hard to contact that part of my family
<highvoltage> yep :/
<Burgundavia> however, I don't have an email for you
<highvoltage> you can send me a few questions at a time too, or as they pop up, no rush
<highvoltage> i just received a nice article i can give you... just a few secs...
<Burgundavia> i will bang something out now and then see what I can do
<highvoltage> http://www.jonathancarter.co.za/files/tuxlabs.pdf
<Burgundavia> that is great. I can glean a great deal from that
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: initial questions sent
<highvoltage> Burgundavia: http://www.jonathancarter.co.za/files/jonathan.pdf
<Burgundavia> highvoltage: I have to crash. if you didn't get that email I just sent you, ping Burgwork
* cbx33 has been trying to get xgl working
* cbx33 has failed
<cbx33> one machine generates an X error when running gnome-window-decorator
<cbx33> the other can't install compiz
<cbx33> because of a libsvg-cairo dependency error
<cbx33> :(
<highvoltage> cbx33: we don't have pity for people with XGL problems in this channel! go to #ubuntu with your XGL problems!
<highvoltage> </ogra mode>
* spacey starts to appreciate LVM
<jsgotangco> XGL/Compiz? go away!
* jsgotangco smiles
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: ping?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: pong!
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: how open are you to becoming a jet-setting open source developer and talk to some lowly brown natives somewhere in the islands of the pacific
<jsgotangco> (don't mind the other stuff im just jesting)
<jsgotangco> (obviously)
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: there's no such a thing as lowly brown natives in my book ;)
<jsgotangco> a week before LCA2007
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: i'm not sure i'm following you
<jsgotangco> actually a few days before LCA
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: im sourcing for speakers
<highvoltage> LCA is in January right?
<jsgotangco> yeah
<highvoltage> i think that might be a quiet time for us, so i'm quite open to the idea.
<jsgotangco> yeah well, we're currently arranging stuff this early on so we know the timeline
<highvoltage> good idea. some people have learned the hard way that arranging this kind of thing last-minute isn't a good idea.
<jsgotangco> especially if you're going to expect a 15+ hour flight ;)
* jsgotangco will savour the moment he sees highvoltage collapse in jetlag and humidity
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: revenge is best served cold ;)
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> have you experienced subzero before?
<highvoltage> no, i haven't.
<highvoltage> the coldest i remember is 2 degrees celsius
<jsgotangco> fun
<Yagisan> oh. people are going to LCA2007 ?
* Yagisan should make an effort to meet other #edubuntu people then
<jsgotangco> im going for sure
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: then it will be nice to meet you :)
<elbixio> hello everybody, i downloaded the live cd of edubuntu 6 because i'm planning to teach how to use it in my next semester course
<elbixio> i noticed the live version runs kind of slow because our lab cdroms
<elbixio> and i was wondering, could the LTSP approach help, asuming i could get a nice server
<highvoltage> live cd's generally tend to be slower than an installed system.
<highvoltage> RAM is often a bigger cause than the speed of the drive, since a live CD consumes quite a bit of memory.
<elbixio> highvoltage, the problem is that our lab admin doesn't want to install it
<highvoltage> what's the specifications of the machines?
<elbixio> intel pentium 4 2.2 GHz processors
<elbixio> 256 DDR RAM
<highvoltage> do you have another machine lying around?
<elbixio> for the LTSP approach?
<highvoltage> what you could do, even though it won't be edubuntu, is to install knoppix on an old machine, and use knoppix-terminal-server
<elbixio> i see
<highvoltage> it will run a full system on all your machines, as apposed to LTSP.
<highvoltage> you could do LTSP with Edubuntu too, if you have a very powerful server.
<highvoltage> LTSP needs a strong server, where knoppix-terminal-server needs strong clients (like the ones you have)
<elbixio> what specs do u recommend to have a "powerful server"?
<elbixio> :O
<elbixio> so, i install knoppix-terminal-server in an average pc and run the regular knoppix in my clients
<elbixio> is that right?
<highvoltage> for a thin client server, ideal would be 200MB RAM per client, fast disks (preferably SATA striped), at least two Xeon CPU's (or equivilant) per 30 PC's
* Yagisan suggests - depending on clients of course, amd64 (dual core if possible), ~ 256MB for base + ~ 32-64MB for each client
<elbixio> regular knoppix -> live knoppix
<highvoltage> although you could get away with less too.
<highvoltage> elbixio: yes, that's right
<Yagisan> but it works with less
<highvoltage> although that installed knoppix would basically be a debian system, and you could just apt-get install the software that you could find in edubuntu as well.
<highvoltage> Yagisan: 32-64MB per client isn't enought when running gnome or kde though :/
<elbixio> my personal pc has a debian system installed and has a 3.2 GHz proccesor and 1 GB of RAM
<elbixio> i'll have about 10 clients
<elbixio> would that be enough for the knoppix approach?
<Yagisan> highvoltage: I found it worked ok for me, but I use a smaller selection of applications, so I might be too conservative on ram
<highvoltage> elbixio: for the knoppix terminal server, you don't need a very powerful server, for that your personal pc is more than powerful enough
<elbixio> :O
<elbixio> so my clients will run knoppix (still from cd), but the response times will get better, right?
<highvoltage> yes
<spacey> i think you would need more ram for 10 clients :o
<highvoltage> spacey: not with a fat client server ;)
<spacey> oh
<spacey> true
<highvoltage> spacey: on knoppix-terminal-server, the workstations will use local memory
<spacey> ugh
<spacey> why
<elbixio> highvoltage, is it possible to do it without knoppix terminal server and use debian etch instead?
<spacey> and whats terminal server about that
<elbixio> and the clients still run knoppix?
<highvoltage> elbixio: i think so, you could probably add the knoppix repository to your sources.list and apt-get install knoppix-terminal-server, but i haven't tried that yet
<elbixio> highvoltage, ok
<highvoltage> elbixio: yes, they will basically run knoppix
<elbixio> highvoltage, i thank u a lot for the info man
<elbixio> i'll try to look for more info :)
<highvoltage> spacey: it's propably not 'terminal server' in the strictest sense, but at least your workstations are diskless :)
<highvoltage> elbixio: if you have to time, take some time to play around a little, there's lots of cool stuff you could do in a lab with such powerful workstations :)
<elbixio> :O
<elbixio> even in a live way right?
<spacey> highvoltage: play games? ;o
<highvoltage> spacey: yes. especially that.
<jsgotangco> brb
<elbixio> highvoltage, look from the knoppix site: "In fact, one of the things I like the most is the Knoppix terminal server, I like it so much that I set it up on my main Debian server so that I can start Knoppix out of the net whenever I want, and it really rocks."
<elbixio> highvoltage, maybe it's possible to use my own computer for testing :)
<cbx33> mornin all
<cbx33> anyone got xgl working yet?
<highvoltage> cbx33: many people have :)
<cbx33> :( - havn't
<cbx33> compiz.real: No GLXFBConfig for default depth, this isn't going to work.
<cbx33> trying to run in a nested X
<cbx33> if I try to run gnome-window-decorator in my default display it logs me out
<cbx33> AUDIT: Tue Jul  4 09:46:34 2006: 9044 X: client 3 rejected from local host
<cbx33> with that message
<neopsyche> hello
<neopsyche> can anyone help me with myh mouse:?
<jsgotangco> hi
<pygi> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> hello pygi
<pygi> what's up? :)
<jsgotangco> oh i just arrived home, i had a long day at work
<pygi> ah 
<jsgotangco> pretty much tired at the moment, will just have a quick dinner then will start cracking up on some ubuntu work
<jsgotangco> pygi: how many people are developing diva besides yourself?
<pygi> jsgotangco, 3
<jsgotangco> ahh
<pygi> why do you ask?
<jsgotangco> just wondering =)
* jsgotangco is not much familiar with multimedia development
<highvoltage> anyone around who can help me with pmount and permissions?
* pygi is brb - lunch
<ajay1> hi guys
<tuxrobot> hi pygi
<tuxrobot> hey Yagisan
<tuxrobot> hey sankarshan
<sankarshan> hey tuxrobot 
<tuxrobot> sankarshan: u indian?
<pygi> tuxrobot, do I know you? :P
<pygi> hi hi
<sankarshan> i human
<tuxrobot> pygi: u do :P ajayc
<tuxrobot> sankarshan: obviously :p we cant have martians here
<sankarshan> i could be martian too
<tuxrobot> lmao
<sankarshan> but tomorrow
<tuxrobot> sankarshan: seriously are u indian?
<tuxrobot> ok leave it
<tuxrobot> p
<tuxrobot> pygi: what time is the meeting on wednesday?
<pygi> tuxrobot, what meeting?
<tuxrobot> pygi: i was told there is a meeting here
<pygi> all meetings occur in #ubuntu-meeting
<pygi> fridge.ubuntu.com
<tuxrobot> okies
<sbalneav> Good morning edubuntuoids
<highvoltage> hi sbalneav!
* Yagisan feels awful
<sbalneav> ogra!!
<ogra> hey
<jsgotangco> ogra!!
<ogra> i'm quite criplled atm
<ogra> *crippled
<jsgotangco> wha?
<ogra> dont upgrade to edgy if you own an ibook
<ogra> seems there is no way to get the keyboard working
<sbalneav> Humm
<jsgotangco> i dont have an ibook
<ogra> gnome-panel bursts to eat 65% CPU
<ogra> the app menu doesnt work anymore
<jsgotangco> beautiful
<jsgotangco> its really edgy!
<ogra> and my beuatiful sllep light on the ibook turned into a HD indicator 
* ogra curses SUN usb keyboards
<jsgotangco> lol i dont even have enough machines to upgrade to edgy
<Yagisan> sounds like fun
<pygi> jsgotangco, ur production machine, production one :)
<sbalneav> ogra: sounds like you're up to your butt in alligators today.  I won't bug you about ltsp stuff then :)
<jsgotangco> hah no way
* Yagisan upgraded his production box to dapper. It fell over and didn't want to get up after that
<ogra> pygi, well, its somewhat needed to have your devleopment machine running what you develop :) i cant get around it ...
<pygi> ogra, I agree :)
* jsgotangco ponders if he should dual boot
<ogra> sbalneav, just ask ... i'm just typing a bit slower (and have only one mouse button without the built in keyboard)
<sbalneav> I sent you an email the other day.  I'm to the point where I'm ready to do a "build" of MueKow.
<pygi> :
* Yagisan notes, with that being the case perhaps he should use windows and not wine to develop windows build scripts, but decides not to anyway
<sbalneav> No rush, though. 
<ogra> so first update the changelog with dch -i
<ogra> (while being in the source tree)
<ogra> make some funny changelog entry and save that file 
<ogra> (thats necessary to have a higher version so apt doesnt complain about your package)
<sbalneav> dch I don't seem to have.
<sbalneav> Is it part of pbuilder?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> its part of the devscripts package
<sbalneav> ah, ok, installing
<ogra> you will need that to build packages
<ogra> woah, thats annoying, i always type on the wrong keyboard
<sbalneav> ok, got it.
<ogra> good
<ogra> it will care for the right5 format of your entries etc 
<sbalneav> Done.  Funny changelog entered.
<ogra> ok
<ogra> now you run: dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa
<ogra> oh and you need to make sure that the mailaddress and name you used in your entry is a valid one from your gpg keyring
<ogra> other people might use debuild -S -sa btw
<ogra> there are more than one way to rome ;)
<sbalneav> ok, gonna try it now.
<ogra> i'
<ogra> m trying some kernel modules for the keyboard
<ogra> might be that i hardlock my machine
<cbx33> hi all
<cbx33> how do I add more keyboard layouts to gnome
<cbx33> it says mine is unknown etc
<cbx33> I think cos I did a reconfigure on Xorg
<cbx33> and I need it to be gb, cos it hasn't picked up the sindows key properly
<ogra> lucky you ... others dont eve have a keyboard the system could complain about :P
<cbx33> :S?
<cbx33> sorry
<cbx33> :(
<cbx33> do you know how to add the gb layout ?
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<jsgotangco> errmm...System->Preferences->Keyboard?
<jsgotangco> :D
<cbx33> jsgotangco: I would except
<cbx33> ther eare no layouts in stalled there
<cbx33> the list is blank
<jsgotangco> nothign when you add?
* ogra doesnt have a panel to verify :P
<cbx33> nope
<jsgotangco> strange
<cbx33> a totally blank list
<cbx33> yup that's what I thought
<cbx33> I'm not that stupid :p
<jsgotangco> who said you are?
<jsgotangco> don't be so defensive im just trying to help thank you
<ogra> did you install the whole set of langpacks through the language selector ?
<ogra> it has a row for input stuff
<cbx33> nope
<ogra> look if the checkmark is set there
<cbx33> how do i do that?
<cbx33> language support?
<ogra> there is a menu entry in the admin menu
<cbx33> ok
<jsgotangco> :P
<cbx33> it's not in language support
<ogra> as i said, i only have an xchat, terminal and firefox window here, panel doesnt work atm
<cbx33> ok
<ogra> cant check or verify
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> ogra: language selector in the future will have keyboard support
<cbx33> just read the paris summit baout it
<ogra> it has input support since breezy
<cbx33> not here, but ok, I'll keep loking
<jsgotangco> go bzr go
<cbx33> oh btw ogra I have my edubuntu server at home now
<cbx33> so I should be able to start writing the stuff for scp
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> This must be Tuesday. I never could get the hang of Tuesdays.
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<jsgotangco> ogra: is there like a webpage we go to as SoC mentors to evaluate the student?
<ogra> yes, but dont ask me about the url ....
<jsgotangco> *sigh*
<ogra> well, i have some major probs getting to my mail atm ...
<ogra> evo seems to have forgotten all my passwords ... so have i ....
<jsgotangco> dont worry, i got it from riddell
<jsgotangco> thanks
<ogra> and the little sheet where i noted them down is outside in a box in the van
<ogra> below ~15 other boxes :)
<DanielC> ogra: Do you have a backup of $HOME?
<ogra> DanielC, sure, but evo seems to store the pw's differently now
<DanielC> :(
<ogra> (and the tapes are in another box in the van anyway)
<DanielC> van? Are you moving?
<ogra> yeps
<DanielC> Ok.
<ogra> since more than a month i'm slowly moving all my stuff across the country whenever i have time left
<ogra> takes quite some time ...
* DanielC wonders what people say when someone moves to a new place... "good luck"?
<jsgotangco> change is good
<ogra> well
<ogra> it has its advatages and disadvantages
<pharmakom> Grr....Dapper Edubuntu install is crashing when it gets to configuring LTSP. Anyone seen this problem before? 
<DanielC> Define "crash"?
<DanielC> Do you get a black screen with two white squares?
<pharmakom> Yes.
<pharmakom> Exactly.
<DanielC> It's a problem with X.
<pharmakom> Resolution?
<DanielC> This is the best you can do:
<DanielC> 1) Install first as Workstation.
<DanielC> It will still break X, but don't worry...
<DanielC> the installer keeps working, even if you don't see it.
<DanielC> wait until the CD pops out
<DanielC> (may need to press Enter once or twice, but I doubt it)
<DanielC> take out the CD and press Enter
<DanielC> this reboots the computer normally.
<DanielC> When it reboots, X will work as it should.
<DanielC> So you can then proceed to install the LTSP part.
<pharmakom> This solution doesn't work if I try it with regular install?
<DanielC> The problem with doing this with the LTSP install is that after the X11 part Edubuntu asks a few questions.
<DanielC> And you can't see them.
<pharmakom> Ah.
<pharmakom> Thanks, I'll give it a try.
<DanielC> You can guess that I was hit by the same bug...
<pharmakom> Yeah, I'm just glad that you got a work around!
<DanielC> :)
<pharmakom> I had a server up and running and it was distributing DHCP addresses alright to the lab but the tftp was timing out. Any suggestions on that front?
<DanielC> No idea.
<DanielC> I don't know tftp from an oak tree.
<pharmakom> One step at a time, I guess. :P
<pharmakom> I think one gives you nuts and the other gives you kernels but that's as far as I've gotten.
<pharmakom> Or in my case, it doesn't.
<pharmakom> But I think it should.
<jsgotangco> goodnight
<DanielC> night
<ogra> DanielC, apparentlyx its enough to select another video mode at the CD bootscreen :)
<ogra> no need to fly blind
<DanielC> ogra: Is it?
<DanielC> ogra: That's better...
<DanielC> I had to fly blind when I did it...
<ogra> thats what i heard from a handfull reliable sources, must not mean it works on every system, but its very likely
<pharmakom> Hrm...something to consider.  
<pygi> ogra, poke? :)
<ogra> pygi, yes ?
<pygi> Nothing important, but just noticed I wasnt approved for e-m :P
<ogra> e-m ?
<pygi> edubuntu members ^^
<ogra> oh ?
<DanielC> what's an edubuntu member?
<ogra> fixed, sorry, my fault
<pygi> ogra, no worries ^^
<ogra> DanielC, same as an ubuntu member :)
<DanielC> :)
<ogra> but applied for membership at the edubuntu council instead of the community council
<DanielC> Do edubuntu members get anything that other people don't?
<ogra> and with an edubuntu.org mailaddress
<pygi> DanielC, we get teddybear :P
<DanielC> heh :)
<DanielC> How do I apply to become one?
<ogra> heh, yes, install xteddy and run it :) 
<ogra> teddy for free
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> what does one have to do to become an edubuntu member?
<DanielC> upload patches?
<pygi> ogra, about the kdeedu stuff...
<ogra> apply for membership here: https://launchpad.net/people/edubuntu-members/+join
<DanielC> *click*
<ogra> and you need the same prerequisites a ubuntu member needs
<pygi> If you would be willing to write detailed spec of what exactly we want, I could tackle writing applications that should replace kdeedu for edgy+1
<ogra> i.e. sustained valuable contribution
<DanielC> ogra: Ok...
<ogra> being around for some time ... 
<ogra> working with the community etc ... everything counts
<DanielC> Well, I haven't really done anything... so I guess I'll have to wait.
<ogra> you wrote howtos and wiki pages :)
<DanielC> :)
<ogra> thats already a valuable contribution :) even though a small one 
<DanielC> Ok...
<DanielC> so a few more of those and I can get a "member" badge?
<ogra> yeps
<DanielC> cool
* pygi isn't quite sure ogra has time for that tho :P
<ogra> pygi, what about it ?
<ogra> we have space atm ... 
<pygi> right, but not enough time for me to write complete replacement for kdeedu
<DanielC> I'll give a presentation on Edubuntu at the end of the month, at the UK FLOSSIE conference (FLOSS In Education). Does that count?
<pygi> features freeze is in a month
<ogra> yeah, trime is short in edgy
<ogra> DanielC, well, sure, but its hardly measurable ...
<DanielC> Ok.
<pygi> ogra, as I said, if you can write a detailed spec on what you want to see, I can tackle writing entire replacement
<DanielC> So measurable is good...
<pygi> then we are sure we will have a solid and good replacement :)
<ogra> preferably we like measurable contributions ... many karma points in LP are impressing for example :)
<DanielC> ok...
<ogra> a good documented wikipage that lists your conmtributions as well :)
<DanielC> but you get karma points for things like filing bug reports.
<pygi> DanielC, cheerleaders :)
<DanielC> heh
<ogra> ysep
<ogra> and for solving bugs
<ogra> and for translations :)
<DanielC> I'll be a "member" one day. It'll just take me time...
<DanielC> I'm already over-committed.
<DanielC> The only reason I can spend time on Edubuntu as it is is that my employer lets me do that during work hours because it's relevant to my work.
<ogra> get your openoffice package into edgy...
<ogra> thats a major contribution ;)
<DanielC> Is it? It's just a user guide...
<ogra> sure, but its helping the community 
<DanielC> Ok... I did write much of it... but I wasn't thinking of Ubuntu when I did...
<DanielC> :-)
<DanielC> Ok, I'll get the user guides into edgy (there are 4 published ones).
* DanielC waves at juliux
<juliux> hi DanielC 
<DanielC> hi
<juliux> DanielC, no notebooks for you
<DanielC> ?
<juliux> DanielC, they have to ask usa
<DanielC> what?
<juliux> but usa said no they need the notebooks
<juliux> no reason
<juliux> its a usa company
<DanielC> So we can't get the notebooks?
<juliux> and they mean that it could happen that they need the notebooks in the future
<juliux> but nobody belives that
<DanielC> Have you said this to Ian? He was going down tomorrow to pick them up...
<DanielC> juliux: Can they "lend" the notebooks to a school and if they need them get them back?
<juliux> i didnt get an e-mail from ian
<DanielC> sigh
<DanielC> Ok, I'll talk to Ian when he gets back.
<juliux> i allways said that i have to backcheck it with usa
<juliux> they said that there have to be in the company
* DanielC wonders how Ian was planning to pick up the notebooks without talking to anyone.
<juliux> he also has no address
<DanielC> What do you mean?
<DanielC> Ah, he doesn't know where to go.
<DanielC> Since he said he was going tomorrow I assumed he had talked to you (obviously he'd need an address...)
<Zoba> Hello
<juliux> no he did not talked with me
<DanielC> ok
<highvoltage> heh, it looks funny to see someone approved as member with the comment "whoops, sorry" :)
<juliux> hehe
<juliux> highvoltage, which time is the meeting tommorow?
<highvoltage> juliux: 20:00 UTC
<juliux> highvoltage, ah that is good
<juliux> so i have a chance to be there
* juliux should try become a edubuntu member
<highvoltage> these late meetings used to be tough for me, but these days it's working better for me
<Amaranth> anyone here know iptables?
<bddebian> Hello
<juliux> Amaranth, a little bit
<bddebian> Amaranth: Yeah, iptables --flush ;-)
<Amaranth> ook, i don't have an updated meeting calendar
<Amaranth> trying to setup transparent proxying
<Amaranth> sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8008
<Amaranth> seems to do nothing
<juliux> highvoltage, have i also to add me to the edubuntu wiki meeting site?
<Amaranth> tech board meeting in 30 minutes?
<DanielC> juliux: You said that the company would not be willing to *lend* the laptops?
<DanielC> juliux: ie. you'd still own them, and get them back whenever you want...
<juliux> DanielC, i know but it is a very strange company, there are a lot of things i dont understand but i am only for an internship there
<DanielC> ok
<juliux> DanielC, there are not real informatics only windows users
<DanielC> juliux: I just wanted to check that I had understood right.
<juliux> DanielC, there is no understanding on IT, they know where they have to kilck on windows that it is working
<Burgwork> Amaranth, how goes your content filter?
<Amaranth> Burgwork: no progress in about 2 weeks
<Burgwork> Amaranth, ah, I see. Got a name chosen?
<Amaranth> nope
<LaserJock> go rodarvus go!
<rodarvus> haha :)
<Burgwork> LaserJock, what is he doing now?
<LaserJock> Burgwork: going for core-dev
<Amaranth> rodarvus: i noticed you subscribed to my willow spec
<rodarvus> Amaranth, indeed
<Amaranth> the spec doesn't reflect what i'm actually doing
<rodarvus> and whats the current status of willow?
<Amaranth> the willow proxy software is...annoying
<Amaranth> willowng (what i'm actually working on) is actually already working
<Amaranth> bzr branch http://dev.realistanew.com/willowng/
<jmredlinks> hola
<mhz> holas, jmredlinks `
<mhz> bienvenido al canal de Edubuntu
#edubuntu 2006-07-05
<mhz> jmredlinks: esta es tu primera vez en IRC?
<Burgwork> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> good morning
<bddebian> Hello
<HedgeMage> hi :)
<bddebian> Hi HedgeMage
<Burgundavia> hey HedgeMage
<HedgeMage> how are you guys?
<jsgotangco> pretty good but im in a bit of a crisis deep inside
<HedgeMage> :(
<HedgeMage> how come?
<LaserJock> hi HedgeMage 
<HedgeMage> hey LaserJock 
* HedgeMage reminds anyone who's interested that there's a cookbook meeting at 1900 UTC on Thursday
<jsgotangco> HedgeMage: midlife crisis probably
<HedgeMage> :(
* HedgeMage cuddles jsgotangco 
<ball> Is there a list somewhere of ubuntu channels?
<Zaire> channels are #kubuntu #ubuntu #edubuntu adn #xubuntu not sure of any other though
<bimberi> ball: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat#head-729211ea4fb3c5b535d3d8a533dbc007c8dbce14
<ball> bimberi, Zaire: thanks
<Zaire> no probs 
<bimberi> yw :)
<ball> Edubuntu is LTSP-like iirc?
* Zaire is kinda clueless still, learning more everyday lol
<ball> Zaire: do you have it running?
* Zaire not edubuntu nopes Im running Kubuntu Daper Drake LTS
<ball> Do you like Ubuntu so far?
<Zaire> yeps its the best Ive used so far
<Zaire> Ive used prob about nearly 20 distros now lol
<ball> Zaire: I've not liked most of the ones I've looked at.  I do have an Ubuntu CD to try though.
<ball> Not #edubuntu though.
<ball> bimberi: that's a helpful Web page.
<ball> bimberi: Where should I look for system requirements for the edubuntu X terminal machines?
<bimberi> ball: it is, finding it for you made me notice that it's a bit out of date so i'm editing it :)
<ball> brb
<bimberi> ball: good question :)
<Zaire> is this a good help doc bimberi? http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<bimberi> Zaire: not sure as i don't use twinview.  I generally try help.ubuntu.com and wiki.ubuntu.com first, then the forums and after that it's google time :)
<Zaire> lol well this time Im gonna make a backup of my xorg and move it to a diff location rather then having 50 diff backups that could be faulty lol
<bimberi> Zaire: hehe.  That page looks good to me in that it doesn't recommend installing things from external sources.
* HedgeMage peeks in
<ball> hello Hedgie
<HedgeMage> hiya :)
<Zaire> so does that mean I should use the glx driver or the actual from nvidia.com
<ball> Does edubuntu use GNOME, KDE or straight X?
<HedgeMage> gnome by default
<HedgeMage> but you can use whatever you want :)
<ball> Blackbox?
<Zaire> Xfce is decent I like kde the best and in the words of linus torvald don't use gnome kde is the only way to go lol
<ball> I have KDE on my iBook and don't like it.
<Zaire> is it an onld KDE or newer one?
<Zaire> old*
<ball> No idea.
<ball> xfce looks tolerable.
<ball> Not quite as nice as blackbox, but okay otherwise.
<Zaire> all I used before was gnome but haven't since I ditched redhat 9
<bimberi> HedgeMage: i'm struggling to find edubuntu thin-client hardware requirements - any ideas?
<bimberi> HedgeMage: hi btw :)
<HedgeMage> bimberi: hang on it's listed in the cookbook
<Zaire> well i'll brb gonna change run levels to install my nvidia drivers
<HedgeMage> bimberi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/HardwareRequirements
<bimberi> ball: there you go ^^^^ and thankyou very much HedgeMage :)
<HedgeMage> np :)
<ball> I would print that... if I had a printer that worked.
<bimberi> !eduhardware is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToCookEdubuntu/Chapters/HardwareRequirements
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<ball> hello root_
<bimberi> !eduhw is <alias> eduhardware
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<ball> Firefox has never seen so many tabs open at once!
<Zaire> well that bombed out on me
<Zaire> said it couldn't find the system ID or something to install my drivers
<ball> I might have some machines around that are close to that spec, but the 48 Mb RAM would require some upgrades I think.
<ball> ...might be worthwhile though.
<crimsun> at 48 MB RAM, you'll be thrashing due to X Window System
<ball> crimsun: I hadn't realised the terminals needed that much.  VNC terminals are much lighter ;-)
<Zaire> where can I get a list of developer programs and compilers plus required libs for compiling and dev lol
<ball> I suppose X may be faster though, especially if it's accellerated.
<bimberi> !compiling
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for a pre-built package first!)
<Zaire> cool thx bimberi lol
<bimberi> Zaire: np :)
<ball> The spec says 2Mb Video RAM.  Are some cards better than others (e.g. Mach64 for 2D accel?)
<Zaire> does auto-apt do what I think it does :)
<ball> It parks a car in your apartment.
<ball> Looking at this spec, a VIA EPIA ME6000 with 128 Mb DIMM sounds perfect.
<ball> ...wouldn't need a hard disk either.  Perhaps 256 Mb would be better?
<ball> Hmm... I'd pretty much have to buy new boxes whether I used edubuntu or just ubuntu on each machine.
<ball> ...edubuntu would save the cost of a few hard disks and might make administration more simple.
<ball> ...but would require a heavyweight server.
<ball> Does that sound fair?
<Amaranth> sounds about right
<ball> I should price up some gear.
<Zaire> I couldn't get auto-apt to work said something about there being no packages
<ball> For the terminals I just need case+psu, mainboard, RAM, keyboard, mouse, monitor.  Anything else?
<Amaranth> processor :P
<Amaranth> otherwise i don't think so but i've never build a thin-client
<ball> The processor's soldered to the mainboard.
<ball> Fanless too.
<ball> (well, I could go to 1 GHz with a small fan.
<ball> )
<ball> ...thinking about it though, I think they have a 1.2 GHz fanless, it's just a board that's new to me.
<Zaire> ony 1Ghz lol mines 3.1Ghz lol
<ball> Zaire: I can see 3 GHz for the server, but for the terminals?
<ball> 600 MHz is probably overkill.
<Zaire> possibly
<Zaire> gotta say though I love my AMD lol
<ball> I will need something more heavyweight for the box that will be running the applications.  Just might consider AMD64 for that one.
<ball> ...or at least 2 GHz Pentium 4 Northwood.
<ball> ...or "Core"
<ball> (the artist formerly known as Pentium III)
<Zaire> thats more or less what mine is lol Sempron 3100+ 64Bit
<Zaire> with 800 mhzht aswell
<Amaranth> Dual Core 2 Duo Extreme "Woodcrest" CPUs *drool*
<ball> AMD chips are too thirsty since the Athlon/Duron.
<ball> K6-3 was the last decent AMD chip
<Zaire> AMD rocks lol go 2000 Mhz FSB
<ball> Amaranth: can edubuntu use those?
<Amaranth> ball: Core 1 chips are remade pentium 3, core 2 is using the new core architecture.
<Zaire> actually K6 was the crappy chip
<Amaranth> ball: I don't see why not.
<ball> (will it share the load between the two cores?)
<Amaranth> of course
<Amaranth> linux is great at multicore/multiprocessor
<ball> K6-2+ was okay, K6-3 was okay too.
<Amaranth> but that machine would cost more than putting a HD in all your thin-clients :P
<ball> Athlon = bletch
<ball> K6 != K6-2+
* Zaire swore would never buy another intel again Sempron 64 Zaire has runs a cool 10 celcius to 25 celcius
<ball> Amaranth: which leaves only the admin aspect.
<ball> (and reliability)
<ball> 25C isn't too bad.  What's the DC rating?
<Zaire> AMD can take heat way better then intels to
<Amaranth> iirc two core 2 duo server chips would use a combined total of 90 watts
<Zaire> I know cause I ran one and it was running at 62 degrees celcius for 5 months lol
<ball> Hmm... 45 W each?
<Zaire> still works lol
<Amaranth> ball: yeah
<ball> Zaire: better to not waste the energy as heat in the first place though.
<Amaranth> that's me trying to remember correctly at midnight
<ball> I've got entire machines that use less than 45W, but for a server that might be ok.
<Zaire> there is a reason it was running so hot though
<Zaire> the original mobo it was in fried and kinda half took it with it but it still ran anyway talka bout durability lol
<ball> Zaire: it was inefficient?
* ball shudders
<Zaire> ^^ previous statement is why it ran hot
<Zaire> before top temp and this is in summer was 39 or 40 degrees C
<Amaranth> ball: VIA machines don't count as machines, they're for niche things :P
<ball> For edubuntu, do the X terminals run 24-bit, or 32-bit colour?
<Zaire> srry to ramble on Im a hardcore AMD fan lol
<Amaranth> ball: 32-bit color doesn't really exist, from what i understand
<ball> Amaranth: Actually I was thinking of one of my other boxes, but I think you're right about the VIA ones.  I use them as LAN workstations.
<Amaranth> when windows says 32-bit it means 24-bit
<ball> Amaranth: 24-bit plus transparency
<ball> what, 8 alpha bits?
<ball> Does edubuntu use/need transparency?
<Amaranth> ball: transparency? "dude, if i turn up the transparency i can see my the wall behind my monitor!" :)
<Amaranth> (why does a monitor need transparency?) :)
<Amaranth> i dunno
<Amaranth> i just know that what windows calls 32-bit is the same as what linux calls 24-bit
<ball> Just wondered.
<ball> 24-bit is fine by me.  16-bit is better than nowt.
<Amaranth> I'm just tired.
<ball> 8-bit is okay on greyscale displays ;-)
<Zaire> brb gonna try driver install again lol
<ball> any luck?
<Zaire> k does anyone know where to get the kernel tree sources?
* ball doesn't.
* Zaire is so clueless :(
* ball is too.
<Zaire> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your monitor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ball> Linux is new and strange and mostly horrid.  Ubuntu has promise though.
<Zaire> yes yes it does and yes linux can be horrid at times lol
<Zaire> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ball> I wish I knew how to build a custom kernel with the right drivers and none of the chaff.
<Zaire> !kernel-source
<ubotu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Zaire> yea I would like to know more about the programming aspect myself
* ball remains baffled
<ball> I would like to be able to write X apps, but I have to make the basic shtuff work first.
<Zaire> I can't even remember how to make IRC bots anymore lol
<jsgotangco> :P
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<highvoltage> hey cbx33 
<cbx33> howz it going?
<highvoltage> tired, but good and happy.
<cbx33> excellent
<highvoltage> you?
<cbx33> I think i'm in the same place :D
<cbx33> things are going good
<highvoltage> good to hear, you sounded a bit blue a few weeks ago.
<cbx33> yeh things were getting me down at work majorly
<cbx33> still are really, but I'm not letting it get to me
<cbx33> just trying to accept where I am and work hard to get where I want to be
* cbx33 has XGL now :D
<highvoltage> that's a good attitude.
<cbx33> yeh
<highvoltage> heh. i'm sure you'll get bored of XGL soon :)
<cbx33> I mean my ultimate goal is to work for canonical
<highvoltage> it's one of those goals that you can achieve easily enough with lots of hard work.
<crimsun> there are a couple positions open, have you applied?
<cbx33> I applied for the webmaster one 
<cbx33> I'll check now
<crimsun> good luck
<cbx33> heh, I didn't get the webmaster position
<cbx33> but I got some good feedback from heno
<cbx33> I don;t think any of the posisitons at the moment are ones I could fill
<highvoltage> is it something you'd definitely want to do? i would think that you'd go for something more exciting
<cbx33> not enough experience
<cbx33> highvoltage: heheh, you mean work for canonical? or the webmaster position?
<highvoltage> cbx33: the webmaster position
<highvoltage> cbx33: i would think that you would be more interested in software development
<cbx33> looking at it, it was my dream job at that time
<cbx33> I really want to get into the development side of things, hence me learning python
<highvoltage> or is your rationale to get a job at canonical first, and then to move into something you feel better with?
<cbx33> It's just taking me some time is all
<highvoltage> ok
<cbx33> highvoltage: not really, as I said, looking at that position, it was something that I could do, would still challenge me in places and wouldenable me to work in the ubuntu community and work from home 
<cbx33> it's working with all you guys all day which appeals to me :p
<Electryfier> Hey anyone know where to find the Qt libraries, compilation problems?
<highvoltage> i'm hardly here for about 20 minutes a day myself these days
<Electryfier> anyone?
<highvoltage> Electryfier: compilation problems?
<highvoltage> qt libraries are shipped with edubuntu
<Electryfier> Yes, need to compile program because the stupid server which held the RPM failed
<highvoltage> which libraries in particular?
<highvoltage> you might need some qt-dev package
<Electryfier> the whole thing, in other words: It doesn't specify
<highvoltage> you might need to instal some of the packages you might find when doing a apt-cache search qt | grep dev
<highvoltage> someone on #kubuntu might be able to give you more detail, or point you in the right direction
<Electryfier> i've just been searching every repository i know, and all I found is what I have
<Electryfier> hey, how exactly do I do an apt-cache search
<Electryfier> of that
<highvoltage> in a terminal.
<Electryfier> I know that, but the COMMAND
<highvoltage> $ apt-cache search pacgkage-name
<highvoltage> s/package name/any-keyword-in-package-description
<Electryfier> so: $ apt-cache search qt | grep dev
<highvoltage> yep
<Electryfier> k
<highvoltage> there are probably more clever or better ways to do it, but that's how i would do it
<Electryfier> did it, and got a bunch of lines with some Qt files at the bottom
<Electryfier> including SOME libraries
<Electryfier> kdesdk-scripts - a set of useful development scripts for KDE
<Electryfier> libavahi-qt3-dev - Development headers for the Avahi QT3 integration library
<Electryfier> libcppunit-dev - Unit Testing Library for C++
<Electryfier> libdbus-qt-1-dev - simple interprocess messaging system (Qt interface)
<Electryfier> libpoppler-qt-dev - PDF rendering library -- development files (Qt interface)
<Electryfier> libqscintilla-dev - Qt source code editing component - development files
<Electryfier> libscim-dev - development library for SCIM platform
<Electryfier> libsmokeqt-dev - SMOKE Binding Library to Qt - Development Files
<Electryfier> python-qt-dev - Qt bindings for Python - Development files
<Electryfier> python2.4-sip4-dev - Python/C++ bindings generator - Python2.4+Qt3 devel
<Electryfier> camstream - Collection of tools for webcams and other video-devices
<Electryfier> facturalux-dev - Development files for facturalux
<Electryfier> icomlib1-dev - Icom PCR-1000 development kit
<Electryfier> kde-devel - the K Desktop Environment development files and modules
<Electryfier> kdesdk-kfile-plugins - KDE file dialog plugins for software development files
<highvoltage> Electryfier: please don't flood the channel
<Electryfier> kdevelop3 - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version
<Electryfier> kdevelop3-data - An IDE for Unix/X11 - data
<Electryfier> kdevelop3-dev - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development files
<Electryfier> kdevelop3-doc - An IDE for Unix/X11 - documentation
<Electryfier> kdevelop3-plugins - An IDE for Unix/X11 - development files
<Electryfier> libace-qtreactor-dev - GUI Integrated Reactors for ACE: Qt Reactor (development files)
<Electryfier> liberis-1.3-dev - The WorldForge client entity library - development files
<cbx333> Electryfier: can you please paste to a pastebin
<jsgotangco> jeezzzz
<Electryfier> libguile-dev - Development headers and static library for libguile
<Electryfier> libqglviewer-dev - A qt/OpenGL-based viewing widget
<Electryfier> libqt4-debug-dev - Qt 4 debugging development files
* Electryfier was kicked off #edubuntu by highvoltage (highvoltage)
<cbx333> thanks highvoltage 
<Electryfier> sorry
<jsgotangco> please don't spam
<cbx333> www.pastebin.com
<jsgotangco> err flood
<highvoltage> Electryfier: please use the pastebin instead of pasting to the channel
<Electryfier> got it
<Electryfier> no pasting
<highvoltage> great.
<cbx333> highvoltage: can we add a pastebin link to the channel topic
<cbx333> or are we getting too big?
<Electryfier> so how DO I download that
<Electryfier> the qt libs and other devs
<highvoltage> $ sudo apt-get install package-name
<highvoltage> for example:
<jsgotangco> sudo aptitude install package
* cbx333 has switched to epiphany
<highvoltage> $ sudo apt-get install python-qt-dev
<jsgotangco> cbx333: so you have seen the light
<Electryfier> any other way? there is like a ton of the packages
<highvoltage> Electryfier: yes, you can also select it from synaptic
<jsgotangco> its smart enough to know which packages you will need 
<highvoltage> Electryfier: which also has search functionality
<jsgotangco> (hey highvoltage and cbx333 btw)
<cbx333> jsgotangco: yes
<cbx333> it;s much faster
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco :)
<Electryfier> well the thing is: I downloaded ever single qt thing or qt related thing from Synaptic
<Electryfier> by
<Electryfier> not form
<Electryfier> from
<highvoltage> i nearly wrote CBX333 instead of DDR333 a few weeks back on a technical report :)
<Electryfier> LOL
<cbx333> highvoltage: heheh I am forever engrained in your mind
<jsgotangco> that's bad
<cbx333> just wait till we meet :p
<cbx333> mwuuhahahah
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: is the meeting later a council meet?
<cbx333> yes
<cbx333> it should be
<jsgotangco> err?
<Electryfier> hey, what if I downloaded every qt, or qt related thing
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: ?
<Electryfier> by using synaptic
<Electryfier> and no compilation
<cbx333> Electryfier: it would be extremely space hungry
<Electryfier> with a nice big error
<jsgotangco> what are you trying to do?
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: hmmm.. i don't know.
<highvoltage> i think i missed a council meet, so now i'm a bit out of sequence.
<cbx333> w00t - epiphany doesn't lag out mplayer when switching desktops in XGL
<cbx333> it's the first meet of each month
<jsgotangco> i dunno either, the meet scheduled is 4am on my side
<highvoltage> wow, that's quite early
<Electryfier> counting that I had to download 400 MB on patches and updates, plus another 200 MB on qt, I was...
<Electryfier> DEAD BORED
<jsgotangco> Electryfier: if you're using aptitude, you could play minesweeper while uplgradeing :D
<Electryfier> kubuntu channel is not responding, and out of 255 users in, no response
<cbx333> jsgotangco: hehehe
<Electryfier> jsgotangco:  I know, but sheesh, i'd rather play gnometris
* jsgotangco is glad his contract with the UN will end soon
<cbx333> jsgotangco: after the recent news you mean?
<jsgotangco> what recent news?
<cbx333> oh ok in general
<cbx333> I thought you were refering to the North Korea situation
<jsgotangco> heh no
<cbx333> I try not to think about all that, I get very anxious about it all
<jsgotangco> cbx333: try living in Seoul
* jsgotangco did
* cbx333 tries to live in ignorance of somethings
<cbx333> I get too worried and nervous about them
<jsgotangco> cbx333: i currently have a contract with the IOSN (www.iosn.net) which is under the UNDP
<Electryfier> I wonder wether #kubuntu users are statues or they are sleeping
<Electryfier> because 230 users and no responses is insane
<jsgotangco> Electryfier: you could try the mailing list or the forums
<Electryfier> good idea
<Electryfier> Electryfier, over and out
<highvoltage> Electryfier: jsgotangco is right. and you might also want to give them a few minutes to respond.
<highvoltage> Electryfier: some of the most knowledgable people are quite busy, and they only check their irc window every few minutes (or hours)
<Electryfier> highvoltage, did give them more than a few minutes
<Electryfier> much more
<jsgotangco> yes we slackers tend to just idle by and wait for some activity in the channel
* Yagisan mumbles he checks about once every 12 hours
<cbx333> Yagisan:  deng
<Yagisan> cbx333: yes ? working on it right now
<cbx333> um
<cbx333> the packages for the models
<Yagisan> cbx333: I'm doing evil things with the new build scripts >:)
<Yagisan> yes
<cbx333> don't seem to exist anymore
<Yagisan> cbx333: add the breezy repo. They need a *massive* update for dapper
<Yagisan> cbx333: its 1.5GB of files
<cbx333> Yikes
<Yagisan> I don't have time at the moment to update it
<cbx333> ok I won't install that then
<cbx333> no no no
<cbx333> I was just curious
<cbx333> but now I'm not
<Yagisan> and theres a new upstream release on several packs imminent
<cbx333> XGL will be my new toy for a while longer yet anyway
<Yagisan> cbx333: it's broken up into smaller download, just the source is huge
<Yagisan> cbx333: the biggest chunk is about 50~60MB
<cbx333> right
<cbx333> bbl
<Yagisan> heh heh. Install command for Windows "deltree c:\*.*"
<Yagisan> >:)
<Yagisan> so tempting
<Electryfier> Because I installed Edubuntu 2 days ago, upon updating: installing, scrollkeeper installation crashed, I ended up with a *bruised* Edubuntu, went into recovery and ran apt-get to reinstall all of the updates
<Electryfier> a real nightmare
<Electryfier> anyone had a same or worse experience
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: have you uploaded your pics?
<highvoltage>  no, i'll get to that now, i've had interruptions last time i wanted too, i have some time now...
<Electryfier> oh yes, by bruised I ment useless, because I couldn't standardly run Edubuntu as admin to do it through the GUI
<Electryfier> because in other modes it was asking for some password for root which I didn't know
<Electryfier> then what IS the password for root?
<Electryfier> highvoltage, do you know what is the password for root
<Electryfier> well bye
<Yagisan> love those impatient people
<Yagisan> oh oh answer my question !!!?!. a few seconds later they are gone.
<Yagisan> highvoltage: out of curiosity, why do you auto-op here ?
<highvoltage> Yagisan: i think it's because my nick is the registered channel founder, i could probably turn it off, if it bothers anyone :)
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> sometimes i deop after i login, but usually i don't bother
<Yagisan> highvoltage: just wondering. I usually don't advertise I'm an op until 5 seconds before I kick someone
<jsgotangco> wow i coded all day
<jsgotangco> horay for bzr
<ogra> yep, thats the usual practice in other ubuntu channels as well
<jsgotangco> now to wait for tommorow the publishing in lp
<RobinShepheard> Yagisan, daft question, but I have been away a bit, how is your daughters hand
<RobinShepheard> was it something I said?? I ask one question and all coversation comes to a halt
<RobinShepheard> *conversation
<Yagisan> RobinShepheard: she's healed well now. Thank's for asking
<RobinShepheard> no problem Yagisan, I did wonder as I have been offline for a while due to moving flats
<RobinShepheard> should be getting internet access back in about 5 days
<RobinShepheard> yay
<Yagisan> bbl. Dinner
<RobinShepheard> enjoy
<jsgotangco> im going home too
<jsgotangco> brb
<RobinShepheard> I have a bit of a daft question, if anyone can help
<RobinShepheard> How do packages make it into the repositories. Do they have to be available in the debian repositories or do ubuntu have there own additions
<RobinShepheard> this follows my reasoning that all edubuntu packages come from ubuntu
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: things can be packaged especially for ubuntu, but it is an important part of the project to work with upstream
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: edubuntu and ubuntu are the same thing as far as packages are concerned - they both use the same repositories
<RobinShepheard> ok, I wondered as I am looking at creating a ha-cluster with edubuntu and most of the packages listed for the purposes don't appear to be in the repos
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, I did think that was the case, hence the comment about the ubuntu repositories
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: true i guess, but that would also mean that they're not available to ubuntu either
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: ah kk :)
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, yeah, that is what I am finding
<RobinShepheard> supposing I can get it all working, and I work out how to create a package for the apps, how do I go about getting it included in next release, repos, whatever
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: by becoming or enlisting the support of the MOTUs
<bimberi> !motu
<ubotu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, cheers for info
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: yw, all the best with it :)
<RobinShepheard> thanks
<RobinShepheard> my reasoning is if you can have a ha-cluster of commodity hardware, the package may well be more attractive to larger establishments
<RobinShepheard> low cost with an attractive level of reliability
<RobinShepheard> s/package/edubuntu
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: you'll have to point me to some good reading about ha-clusters :)
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, http://www.nostarch.com/frameset.php?startat=cluster seems to be a well written book, I am halfway through at tge 
<RobinShepheard> *doh at the mo
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, what country are you from??
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: Australia, you?
<RobinShepheard> ahh UK
<RobinShepheard> I was wondering as to best place to possibly buy the book, o'reilly sell the book from their store
<RobinShepheard> I got it from a uk company computer manuals, but they not a lot of use to you really
<RobinShepheard> the book is only about 400 pages and is aimed at redhat users, but I am sure it can be adapted to work with ubuntu/edubuntu
<bimberi> not really no.  Thanks for the link :)
<RobinShepheard> no problem, I try to be as useful as I can
<RobinShepheard> bimberi, do you actually work for canonical??
<bimberi> RobinShepheard: no, just a lover of *ubuntu who tries to be useful too :)
<RobinShepheard> fair enough
<RobinShepheard> I got to go and test the dhcp and dns system on my first part of the cluster, I will be back in a bit
<bimberi> gee wouldn't it be interesting if the LTSP classroom server was actually a virtual server made up from the clustered unused capacity of the LTSP clients
<cbx333> bimberi: that's a scary thought
<cbx333> the client runs atop the distributed server
<cbx333> :S
<Yagisan> bimberi: I made a system like that a while ago
<Yagisan> bimberi: used openmosix on 2.4 kernels
<Yagisan> bimberi: only problem was apps that used shared memory didn't migrate :(
<Yagisan> on the other hand, ripping and encoding cd's to .ogg went very quick :)
<bimberi> Yagisan: cool :)
<bimberi> cbx333: yes, it could be sortof ssh-ing into itself :)
<Yagisan> bimberi: if the get shared memory migration working, it would be good for edubuntu
<bimberi> Yagisan: ah, is it being worked on then?
<Yagisan> bimberi: but as it is, after 6 firefox sessions, the clients just could not handle it
<Yagisan> bimberi: think so. the 2.6 port is taking a long time
<cbx333> bimberi: hehhe ahhh sshing to your own machine
<cbx333> heheh
<bddebian> Hello
* DanielC waves
<bddebian> Hello DanielC
<DanielC> salutations
<Amaranth> hey ogra
<ogra> Amaranth, hey
<ogra> i did the review :)
<Amaranth> cool
<Amaranth> told them i sucked, right? :)
<ogra> i think you can read parts of it anywhere at google
<ogra> at least th eform said so
<Amaranth> *shrug*
<Amaranth> they still haven't paid me :P
<ogra> and no, i praised you indeed :)
<cbx33> if there is a package that is broken
<cbx33> how can i tell apt-get to stop trying to in stall it
<cbx33> i want to tell it to forget the packages it was going to install
<Amaranth> sudo apt-get remove <package>
<cbx33> w00t thanx Amaranth i was doing it on the package that was causing the issue
<cbx33> but I had to do it on the one before
<cbx33> if you know what I mean
<Amaranth> yeah
<jsgotangco> meh i barely survived that
<cbx33> urvived what ?
<jsgotangco> the upgrade
<cbx33> ah
<jsgotangco> pheww
<highvoltage> rodarvus, jsgotangco: ping
<rodarvus> highvoltage, pong
<highvoltage> rodarvus: photos are mostly uploaded, i'm just busy uploading the last ones, photos.jonathancarter.co.za
<rodarvus> highvoltage, thanks!
* rodarvus browses
<cbx33> :(
* cbx33 has big problems with his machine at home
<cbx33> for some reason ubuntu won;t mount a partition from inside a W95 extended partition
<cbx33> anyone ever come across this
<jsgotangco> hi!
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
* jsgotangco pigs out highvoltage's bandwidth
<rodarvus> http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/udsparis2006/800_PICT0226 <- good one :D
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: it's a server in the uk, so pig out all you like ;)
<highvoltage> ps: they're uploaded at a low resolution, i'm running out of space on that server, if you want high-res pics of any of those photos, just let me know and i'll put those in a tarball for you
<jsgotangco> cool
<jsgotangco> i dont think i'll be able to attend the meeting later, that'll be 4am and im not sure i;ll be able to wake up
<jsgotangco> is it a council meeting?
<cbx33> ping ogra 
<ogra> cbx33, pong
<cbx33> how are the merges coming along?
<ogra> i was stuck with a broken system until 1h ago
<cbx33> yikes
<jsgotangco> yeah hehehe
<jsgotangco> woohoo
<jsgotangco> "wheat farm"
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> "ghost town"
<jsgotangco> village with no people
<ogra> yep, its a council meeting
<ogra> and i'd like to talk over the artteam lead ... we'll need a decision here ...
<jsgotangco> do we have any other candidates?
<cbx33> brb
<ogra> jsgotangco, rodarvus, wanted to suggest someone iirc
<jsgotangco> ok i will wake up for that then
* jsgotangco sets the alarm clock
<rodarvus> ogra, not really, what I'm also looking for a decision
<ogra> jsgotangco, the council should have quorum ... so only do it if you really want to
<jsgotangco> yep
* ogra has put it on the agenda
<rodarvus> plenty of time until the meeting this afternoon still
<ogra> yup
<jsgotangco> sure!
<cbx33> y machine is foobar, not quite sure what to do
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: yes considering i will have to sleep first then it becomes my first agenda when i wake up ;)
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, what time is going to be in Manil[l] a? 4am?
<jsgotangco> yeah hehehe
<jsgotangco> its ok im used to such
<jsgotangco> =)
<jsgotangco> who knows my mobile # just in case?
<mhz> CIA does
<mhz> :D
<jsgotangco> i doubt that
<mhz> well, true..hehehe
* mhz thinks cel phones should be able to get pings
* jsgotangco checks if xubuntu survives edgy
<mhz> ogra: hey, did you get the parcel?
<ogra> mhz, yeah, thanks a lot !
* mhz was about to say "package" but considering ogra's work.... ;)
<ogra> the keyring thingie is on my car keyring now :)
<mhz> hehehe, good
<mhz> your welcome
<mhz> sorry I could not send more stuff. I was about to but too many weired things happened
<mhz> ogra: I am now writing a proposal for an institute called Teleton. They help people (mostly children) with a11y issues. Now they are very well impressed by Edubuntu, so if they accept the proposal, Edubuntu will be the king in at least 10 mini labs all over Chile
<ogra> yay
<mhz> and I will have to learn how to demo a11y apps
<mhz> and obviously understand a11y real issues
<ogra> talk to the a11y team
<mhz> yup, sent email yesterday asking for tips or even videos to show off
<jsgotangco> have you talked to heno
<mhz> just sent email
<jsgotangco> or TheMuso as well
<mhz> if no response in next 3 hours, then will send email to him directly
<mhz> yup
<mhz> my 1st 2 candidates
<mhz> as I said before in this channel and a couple of emails to the ML, this is the year to propose things in Chile
<jsgotangco> mhz: if i go blind in the future, don't worry, i'll still use a computer...although don't pray it happens.
<mhz> next year, it will be too difficult
<mhz> jsgotangco: hehehe
<mhz> yesterday I demoed Edubuntu (mostly gcompris) to the Chief of Education Department in Teleton. She was sooooo happy with Gcompris. She mentioned at least 7 or 10 ways to use Gcompris (she used lots of educational tech vocabulary) per Gcompris application
<mhz> next time, I will take a record machine
<ogra> hehe
<mhz> it was so important to know these details
<mhz> becuase it is exactly what we are missing in Edubuntu
<mhz> experts on education telling us how well we could suit Edubuntu for diff needs in education
<mhz> cross currciular stuff, and all
<ogra> well, ask her to write it down and she'll get the improvement :)
<mhz> Colombia and Venezuela are already doing very good job on IT for Education
<mhz> yup, I did ask her but then she said "I can dictate and you write" :D
<DanielC> mhz: are they?
<mhz> DanielC: yup, many Colombian people are doing great efforts on IT for Eucation using FLOSS
<DanielC> mhz: I'm Venezuelan, and I would be shocked to hear that the Venezuelan government has done anything right.
<mhz> and Venezuela are legally promoting FLOSS as their Governement backs FLOSS up very much
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> well, yeah
<DanielC> If you replaced the Venezuelan president by a lava lamp the country would be better off.
<mhz> one thing is "doing much" and other is "doing well"
<mhz> hehehehehehe
<mhz> There is ISEIT institute in Venezuela
<DanielC> ok
<mhz> they are doing lot of training on FLOSS to the "petroleras" people
<DanielC> I see.
<DanielC> The "petroleras" people are good.
<DanielC> Just about the only thing that works in the entire country.
<mhz> actually, Ricardo Strusberg, Director of ISEIT ihas played important role in the law for FLOSS
<DanielC> Mostly because it's independent of the government.
<mhz> true
<mhz> independancy gives you more choices
<mhz> Brasil is also doing lots of stuff about FLOSS
<DanielC> I've heard good things about Brazil.
<mhz> One of the stuff I have to do this year is to re-submit a project for a FLOSS law in Chile
<DanielC> cool
<mhz> so far, in LAm (latinamerica) only Venezuela has FLOSS in a law framework, afaik
<mhz> Brazil seems to be close, and Argentina is too.
<mhz> This and next year are key in LAm for FLOSS
<DanielC> I assure you that if the Venezuelan government did something right it was entirely by accident.
<mhz> lol
<DanielC> :)
<mhz> well, my guess is whatever is anti-US was considered good
<mhz> ;)
<DanielC> Do you have a link to this Venezuelan law about FLOSS?
<DanielC> You are probably right actually.
<mhz> hmm, not now but I could ask Ricardo Strusberg to provide good amount of info about it
<mhz> DanielC: however, my approach for FLOSS in Chile is not anti-US (as I think it is in Venezuela and soon in Bolivia), but more "let's work on education using FLOSS as 1st alternative"
<mhz> and we can take it from there
<DanielC> I have little doubt that this pro-FLOSS thing is largely because the President is very anti-US. (not that I'm a fan of the US myself)
<DanielC> I think your approach is better.
<cbx33> can someone do me a favour
<mhz> I had the chance to organize a mini fair a couple of weeks ago and inivted many small biz people. They all said to have no objections to use FLOSS over non-free technology. Many were very pleased to see Edubuntu in action even.
<cbx33> can you see if, www.progbox.co.uk resolves
* mhz tabs
<DanielC> *click*
<DanielC> Not resolving.
<DanielC> Nope.
<cbx33> ok thank you
<mhz> nope, not resolving
<mhz> or taking toooo loooong
<cbx33> yup thanks guys
<mhz> yw
<DanielC> np
<sbalneav> Good morning #edubuntu!!
<ogra> he sbalneav 
<ogra> *hey
<DanielC> salutations
<sbalneav> hey hey
<mhz> DanielC: if you read spanish, it would be helpful for me if you could take a look at a set of info I have been working on about FLOSS and some related areas (support, biz, costs, etc). They are very short articles about it (about 1 or 2 paragraphs each)
<mhz> http://mhz.homelinux.org/tcwiki/RecentChanges?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=libre&titlesearch=Titles
<DanielC> mhz: I read Spanish...
<sbalneav> ogra: What are you doing Friday?
<ogra> driving 
<ogra> next piecemeal move step ...
<DanielC> mhz: I'm a fluent Spanish speaker, what do you need me to do?
<mhz> DanielC: just read and tell me if is KISS enough
<mhz> please
<sbalneav> Ah!  Ok, then let me rephrase my question.  I would like to take a day off work, and be home and available for VOIP session with you to finalize my devel environment.  What day would be a good day for you?  Doesn't need to be a rush.
<DanielC> mhz: Sure... I don't know how valid my opinion is but I'll try...
<mhz> they all start by TecnologiaLibre...
<mhz> thx
<DanielC> mhz: Who wrote this?
<mhz> a friend of mine and me
<DanielC> You speak Spanish?
<ogra> sbalneav, then on monday i guess ... 
<sbalneav> Is that ok with you?
<ogra> i also need to get a headset for my ibook first ...
<ogra> i have no working voip HW at the moment ...
<ogra> but yes, monday is ok with me
<sbalneav> No!  Don't buy anything on my account.
<sbalneav> I can just phone you long distance.
<ogra> i need it for the company anyway
<ogra> thats why we got the headsets in paris ... all company members are supposed to keep and use them with the company system for meetings at some point
<ogra> sadly the headset doesnt work on an ibook, i need to get a usb one
<sbalneav> I was under the impression that you already had the stuff anyway.  Will the company pay for it?  I don't want to see you got out-of-pocket.  You've probably got enough expenses now.
<ogra> pfft
<ogra> its a *headset* not a 12 CPU server :)
<ogra> i bet i can even claim back taxes for it if i want
<DanielC> mhz: What's your email?
<sbalneav> Would the company pay for a 12 cpu server?  If so, please send it to Scott Balneaves, 83 Alburg Drive, Winnipeg, Manitoba Canada, R2N 1M1 :)
<ogra> heh, i dont think we even have a 12 CPU server in the datacenter :)
<ogra> probably one with 12 sockets though
<ogra> did i mention that kdeedu merging sucks
<DanielC> why?
* ogra sighs deeply and kicks the build again
<jsgotangco> it sucks so bad
<ogra> because it takes hours to get the build dependencys ... somehow our package uses a different upstream source from the debian one ... its 60MB source to build 20 binaries and n libs
<ogra> its the worst package i know
<ogra> additionally it has millions of buiuld deps due to the fact that it builds so many binaries
<mhz> DanielC: mhz AT ubuntu DOT com
<DanielC> thanks
<mhz> DanielC: you can also reach me at #edubuntu-es :D
<jsgotangco> phewww
<DanielC> :)
<cbx33> ogra: we need to get rid of kdeedu
<cbx33> :p
<ogra> well, write a kalzium replacement :)
<DanielC> mhz: You realize that in Spanish "libre" implies freedom and not price. It doesn't have the ambiguity of English.
<DanielC> ogra: Is kalzium the main reason for having kdeedu?
<mhz> DanielC: yup, why?
<jsgotangco> its one of the defining reasons though
<ogra> DanielC, well, others are not as much in the scope of everyone ... kalzium is very prominent, won several priices etc etc
<jsgotangco> the others are forgettable
<DanielC> mhz: No biggie... I just noticed your spending some time explaining that difference on one of the pages. Nothing wrong with that though...
<DanielC> ogra: Ok, I see.
<mhz> heheh, yeah, it was meant to be explained to avoid misunderstandings
<DanielC> ogra: What's so special about kalzium? does it do something that's hard to emulate?
<DanielC> mhz: ok
<mhz> at least, many people i know in Chile, still say "es gratis"
<ogra> DanielC, there is nothing like it in gnome land
<DanielC> mhz: I see...  then it's good that you point that out then.
<mhz> indeed
<mhz> but they still say "gratis" hehehe
<ogra> it has several features to demonstarte stuff on the chemical elements
<mhz> yup, un/fortunately kalzium has lots of intersting stuff to show off
<DanielC> it's so unfortunate that we have this Gtk/Qt split.
<DanielC> I'm running kalzium now. Yeah, it does have a lot in it.
<DanielC> Making a Gnome version seems like needless duplication.
<ogra> its ok ... its the programmers that suck here (including me) writing apps that are not cleanly separated iin front/backends
<DanielC> It's sad that the library issue makes it needfull.
<ogra> have a look at ubiquity ... 
<ogra> its a great example of frontend independence
<mhz> ogra: i would not say you or the programmers 'suck'. I guess it is not meant to be like that. Or you say it is easily avoidable?
<ogra> it is ... you just need to plan more in advance
<ogra> more extensive use of dbus will help in the future
<DanielC> What's dbus?
<mhz> ogra: but could that 'planning' actually be done by all of you in 'devl-friendly' fashion? Or it is a matter of amount of 'hands?'
<jsgotangco> ogra: will dapper have a point release soon? or is it limited to edgy?
<ogra> a communication service ... apps can communicate via dbus with each other or with a backend
<ogra> jsgotangco, i think there are point releases planned ... there was a spec for it
<jsgotangco> yeah i thought so too
* mhz has just wiped out tons of emails about viagra :(
* DanielC loves Bayesian spam filters
* ogra loves server side spam filtering :)
* bimberi lets gmail do the filtering
<rinke> I use Edubuntu breezy and I think the introduction don't work as well. 
<ogra> rinke, you mean http://www.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted ? 
<rinke> No I mean  file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html 
<rinke>  I think "file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/www.linux.org"  is wrong, and that it should be http://www.linux.org
<crashzor> is there anybody know the act goal group of this project ? 
<jsgotangco> crashzor: ?
<rinke> crashzor: Take  the tour  of Edubuntu. There are many school-related applications installed by default, including TuxPaint, TuxMath, and TuxTyping, among others.
<rinke> See also: http://www.edubuntu.com/FAQ
<rinke> Crashor: It's the same as Ubuntu but Edubuntu is special for schools. 
<crashzor> jsgotangco, on what users the project is goaling ( age of students ) 
<ogra> rinke, right, the linux.org link is wrong
<ogra> would you mind filing a bug against edubuntu-artwork in breezy ?
<jsgotangco> bug???
<rinke> orga: How can I do that?
<ogra> rinke, 
<ogra> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug#
<rinke> Thanks
<ogra> whopps, drop the # there
<jsgotangco> ok im going to crash for a bit then just wake up for the meeting
<jsgotangco> ciao
<rinke> Packpage is edubuntu-artwork?
<jsgotangco> yes
<jsgotangco> brb
<rinke> I couldn't send a bug there are  An error occurred.
<thilak123> Hey guys, world's most secure instant messenger is now available
<thilak123> it support desktop sharing and file sharing along with text chat
<thilak123> Completely free !!
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
<Yagisan> thilak123: no thanks. We don't need spam here
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<rodarvus> highvoltage, ping
<rodarvus> highvoltage, are do you plan to be online later today?
<rodarvus> I'll make some changes to edubuntu-xfce-desktop (in the next half hour) - would appreciate greatly if you could set it for Review, after I finish my changes
<ogra> rodarvus, only the owner can change that i think ... try if you can od it yourself
<ogra> *do
<rodarvus> ogra, I'm only planning on change stuff on the wiki page
<ogra> yeah
<rodarvus> thats why I asked highvoltage if he's going to stay for a while ;)
<ogra> but if its ready for review, mark it like that
<ogra> (if you can)
<ogra> we're running out of time :)
<rodarvus> yep :)
<rodarvus> I wanted to refrain from poking ubuntu-reviewers, but it seems we'll have to do it anyway
<highvoltage> rodarvus: yes, i plan to be online then
<highvoltage> rodarvus: thanks, i really appreciate that :)
<rodarvus> :)
<rodarvus> I'm supposed to be the Assignee anyway :)
* highvoltage opens up firefox
* ogra sighs while watching pbuilder the third time setting up 300MB build deps for kdeedu
* highvoltage 's mouth drops
<highvoltage> 300MB!?
<ogra> yep
<highvoltage> wow.
<ogra> 287 to be precise
* cbx33 slaps ogra's wrist for making seem worse than they were :p
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> well, the package is unzipped over 100MB big
<cbx33> but even 287 is pretty bad
<isg> Hi, all.
<cbx33> ogra, not meaning to interrupt you
<isg> Problems with ltsp. I was wondering if I could find some help.
<ogra> there is not much to interrupt
<cbx33> but have you ever had an ext 3 partition that ubuntu refuses to mount
<ogra> i'm just watching the ugly thing building ...
<highvoltage> hi isg. did you specifically choose do join #EDUBUNTU? normally we see it in lowercase letters, #edubuntu.
<isg> highvoltage: Yeah, I typed it from memory. :P
<ogra> (and pray that it finishes properly so i can start a 2h upload)
<highvoltage> isg: ok :)
<highvoltage> isg: fire away, you can ask questions in this channel at any time
<isg> ltsp problem, if anyone can help: I installed a new server two days ago, and it was working. I shut it down for the holiday, came back to the office today, and can't get it running properly again.
<ogra> ubuntu ltsp ? or ltsp.org ltsp ?
<isg> When I boot a thin client machine, I get to the login screen. Then, when I attempt to  login, I just get bounced back to the login screen
<isg> ubuntu ltsp 6.06
<ogra> did the ip of the server change somehow ? 
<isg> I believe it's had coded. Let me verify...
<ogra> or did you install sabayon before the reboot ?
<isg> I did install sabayon, yes
<isg> The IP is hard coded. No chane
<isg> no change
<ogra> you need a profile for every user, else sabayon forbids ssh logins
<isg> bah. that's too easy. ;)
<isg> Thanks, ogra.
<ogra> nah, thats a bug :)
<ogra> but supposed to be fixed in edgy :)
<isg> Is there a quick/easy way for me to globally turn off the hibernate option from the logout pane? That's a problem, too
<ogra> there is a gconf key you can set in gnome-power-manager ... that sadly doesnt hide the button, but should make it non functional
<isg> ok, thanks
<isg> ogra, another quick question, if you have a moment.
<isg> I have users in ldap. I was just able to login with a local user just fine, but the ldap user I just tested with can't login. Any ideas?
<ogra> look at pam :)
<isg> heh. ok
<ogra> (i'm by no means a pam guy, but we use it for login, so a ldap serviuce there should help you)
<isg> hrm, looks like pam stuffs may not have gotten fully configured. I thought that was done. bah
<rodarvus> highvoltage, ping
<highvoltage> rodarvus: pong
<rodarvus> "update-alternatives could be used to provide the appropriate default desktop wallpaper for the Xfce desktop"
<rodarvus> why is this item necessary/relevant on the spec?
<highvoltage> it assumes that the LDM bugs won't be fixed
<rodarvus> pardon?
<highvoltage> previously, LDM didn't know which sessions were installed,
<highvoltage> so users wouldn't be able to choose between GNOME or Xfce
<highvoltage> so the administrator would have needed to change it for all users by using update-alternatives.
<ogra> rodarvus, ldm ececuted the default system session only  ... or a ~/.xsession file
<highvoltage> with ldmd, this won't be necassary anymore.
<highvoltage> ogra: am i correct here?
<ogra> yep
<rodarvus> and why a wallpaper change via update-alternatives is relevant, even in this case?
<ogra> since you can select the session in the gui
<ogra> yes, thats something we wouldnt do with update-alternatives
<highvoltage> ok, i noted that because you'd probably want the same default wallpaper for Xfce than in Gnome.
<highvoltage> but if it can be done any other way, then great.
<ogra> then you should use the appropriate method xfce uses to set the wallpaper
<rodarvus> exactly :)
<rodarvus> do you mind if I just remove this item from the spec?
<highvoltage> nope
<rodarvus> done
<rodarvus> also
<rodarvus> " * {{{ ldm }}} should ideally be able to allow users to switch between GNOME and Xfce. This is a planned feature for LDM."
<rodarvus> this is already in plans for ldmd, isn't it?
<ogra> yep
<rodarvus> heh
<ogra> we called it ldminfo i think ... in the ldm spec
<rodarvus> see? the design section is now one line long :D
<ogra> but you should leave it in there
<ogra> and make this spec depend on the ldm one
<rodarvus> right
<rodarvus> but I'll write this comment down on the design section
<ogra> yep
<rodarvus> ogra, do you have the url to the ldm spec?
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPLoginAndSessionHandling
<ogra> :)
<rodarvus> oh, this is the ldm spec :)
<isg> ogra, thanks a bunch. It looks like I'm all set.
<isg> Damn, but I love Ubuntu! :)
<isg> later, all. :)
<ogra> :)
<DanielC> ogra: What do I do after I upload to Revu? Do I just wait in the hope that a MOTU will notice it?
<DanielC> (notice the package)
<ogra> ping some moptus to review it :)
<ogra> *motus
<rodarvus> ogra, don't we already have an edubuntu specific seed?
<ogra> sure, why ? 
<DanielC> ogra: Is that considered acceptable behaviour or will they find it annoying?
<rodarvus> kamion mentions one would need to be "created" to accomodate for the changes on the spec to happen
<ogra> well, just dont do it in an annoying way :P :)
<DanielC> :)
<rodarvus> ogra, this comment puzzled me as well
<ogra> rodarvus, we'll need to add a xfce seed to the existing one
<rodarvus> you mean, create another seed?
<ogra> our current seed contains live, desktop, server, supported, ship, ship-live (and other stuff i forgot) we'll need a xfce-desktop one (or even only xfce)
<rodarvus> just updating the current one won't suffice?
<ogra> we need to add a section to it
<ajay_> yoooooo!!!!!!!!!
* pygi got his cd's today, and gave all away in just 10 minutes :P
<ogra> its not a whole new seed
<ajay_> hey ogra pygi Seveas Yagisan 
<spacey> yay
<spacey> i'm on time for the meeting
<pygi> spacey, what meeting is it?
<spacey> edubuntu
<spacey> ?:P
<pygi> ah
<spacey> so busy lately
<spacey> insane
<pygi> I just returned from a trip :-/
<spacey> what kind of trip?
<ajay_> hey spac
<ajay_> hey spacey 
<ajay_> :)
<spacey> hi
<pygi> spacey, FOSS related again :-/
<spacey> is it that bad?:)
<pygi> spacey, I am "losing" insane ammount of time on FOSS lately
<spacey> well its in your own hands:)
<pygi> spacey, easy to say :)
<pygi> I guess I can't complain tho :)
<rodarvus> ogra, so we need to keep mentioning  the seed changes on the spec, I assume
<ogra> yes
<rodarvus> but kamion also mentioned changes to cdimage and gfx-theme-ubuntu
<rodarvus> is all of this necessary just to add information to a seed?
<ogra> it needs to be a separate one that creates a separate -desktop package
<rodarvus> s/information/packages/
<ogra> its not just adding packages to an existing seed
<rodarvus> I see
<ogra> germinate needs to be changed to be aware of the new name, a seed has to be created in the edubuntu seed bzr tree
<ogra> note that i didnt touch the seeds since release, dont ask me how they work now after the move to LP ... i'll have to find out next week before the first knot CD
<rodarvus> last question
<rodarvus> This is all very incomplete. At minimum, you need an Edubuntu-specific seed (`xfce-desktop` or whatever) to make sure all the bits you need stay in main, you need to note cdimage as an affected package because it needs to put all the right bits on the CD images and because changes to the preseed files there will be needed to make this a boot option, translations for that boot option need to be added to `gfxboot-theme-ubuntu`, and so on. --cj
<rodarvus> watson
<rodarvus> (pasting context to make it easier to ask :) )
<rodarvus> I don't understand why this needs to be a boot option somewhere
<highvoltage> i think his rationale was so that you can choose an option that will automatically only install Xfce
<highvoltage> as apposed to installing edubuntu-desktop + edubuntu-xfce-desktop
<highvoltage> or installing minimal + edubuntu-xfce-desktop
<rodarvus> and it has to be chosen during boottime?
<rodarvus> its an option, for sure
<highvoltage> yep.
<highvoltage> i don't think it's critical either.
<highvoltage> (to be a boot menu option)
<highvoltage> although it is a very good nice-to-have
<rodarvus> I just wonder if its critical enough to be a boottime option
<rodarvus> (or if it only deserves a question later during setup)
<highvoltage> i don't think it is.
<highvoltage> ogra said that putting in more questions in the setup is not allowed.
<highvoltage> so perhaps it just needs a howto instead
<ogra> rodarvus, the idea was to support low end servers where even Hd space is an issue
<rodarvus> ogra, I understand
<ogra> and no, questions in the installer are not allowed ... they need to have a very good reason to be asked :)
<rodarvus> and are boot options allowed? :)
<ogra> sure
<ogra> since they are in a beautiful menu now ...
<rodarvus> in my POV they should be even more critical than setup questions :)
<ogra> but our menu is full :P
<rodarvus> ogra, exactly.
<rodarvus> our menu is full of choices already
<ogra> well, we could clean that up a bit i guess
<ogra> i.e. i doubt memory test is really essential
<ogra> boot from first HD could be dropped, rescue offers such a feature iirc
<ogra> so that would free two slots
<ogra> one of them could be "install edubuntu light"
* pygi nods :)
<rodarvus> I doubt we'll be able to remove these two (as they are present on all other cds)
<rodarvus> but I'm beaten vote ;)
<ogra> well, the workstation option isnt present on any other CD ... so we're able to change it :)
<ogra> (independently)
* ogra dances ... 
<ogra> kdeedu 3.5.3 built !!
<ogra> now moving the 3.5.2 ubuntu patches ... gah thats such an ugly thing ...
<pygi> ogra, :)
<rodarvus> highvoltage, ogra: I've just updated the spec (+wiki page)
<rodarvus> please take a look at it if you can
<rodarvus> I'll try to find someone to review it for us :)
<LaserJock> rodarvus, ogra, highvoltage : would it be possible to do a miniBOF here on dynamic menus before the Edubuntu meeting? I want to get this thing done
<highvoltage> rodarvus: ok, i'll read in a sec
<highvoltage> LaserJock: hey there! sure, i'm not sure how much i'd be able to help, I haven't read about XDG, etc since the summit as I planned, but I can certainly be here.
<rodarvus> LaserJock, sure, ping when you're ready
<LaserJock> if Burgwork's around maybe he can help as well ;-)
<rodarvus> I'll be busy for the next 5-6 hours, but we need to get this thing done in one way or another
<LaserJock> rodarvus: k, np
<highvoltage> rodarvus: nice cleanup on that page.
<LaserJock> ok, let me just throw out a couple questions that I need cleared up still
<Burgwork> LaserJock, hmm?
<LaserJock> 1) do we want to define the "groups" a student belongs to using /etc/group or a separate file that contains user/group mappings?
<LaserJock> Burgwork: I need to finish off EdubuntuDynamicMenus spec
<Burgwork> ah, ok
<rodarvus> done
<Burgwork> LaserJock, you meeting right now?
<LaserJock> well, I'll throw stuff out there and see if I get any bites
<rodarvus> I've found a victim^H^H^H^H^H^Hvolunteer to review the specs :D
<LaserJock> I don't have a ton of time today
<LaserJock> rodarvus: hehe
<Petaris> Has anyone successfully gotten the ltsp clients to authenticate to Active Directory?
<highvoltage> that would be interesting with ubuntu ltsp.
<Burgwork> Petaris, ajmitch is doing something with authentication for SoC
<Petaris> Hello highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi there Petaris 
<Petaris> I guess that is really secondary to getting a client to boot at all
<Petaris> but I was just curious if anyone had it working or was working on it
<rodarvus> ok, spec is back to review
<rodarvus> argh
<rodarvus> spec is back for drafting
<highvoltage> i've read about people authenticating agains active directory with ltsp, but i get a feeling that was the traditional ltsp systems that were in use
<rodarvus> highvoltage, do you want to edit it, or leave it to me?
<highvoltage> rodarvus: did you read matt's comments on -devel?
<highvoltage> rodarvus: i'm very happy for you to edit
<rodarvus> highvoltage, he already added a comment to the spec whiteboard
<highvoltage> i don't mind editon as well
<rodarvus> (basically the same stuff)
<highvoltage> in which section would be the best section to explain the differences between xubuntu-desktop and "edubuntu-xfce-desktop"?
<highvoltage> sorry if that's not a very intelligent question, i'm a bit fried atm
<Petaris> There is an edubuntu-xfce-desktop?
<ogra> design or implementation
<ogra> Petaris, not yet
<Petaris> oh
<rodarvus> highvoltage, are you doing it?
<Petaris> Hi ogra
<rodarvus> i was going to update the spec right now
<highvoltage> rodarvus: i was about to start, i'll cancel my edit, np
<highvoltage> rodarvus: canceled
<rodarvus> ok
<rodarvus> I'll do it now
<highvoltage> thank you.
<highvoltage> i shoudldn't have registered the spec on 06-06-06, perhaps it would have gone smoother if i didnt :)
<LaserJock> bah, no excuses :-)
<highvoltage> heh, i thought i wouldn't be able to get away with that!
<rodarvus> we're *this* close to having this spec approved - calm down ;)
* highvoltage takes a deap breath
<rodarvus> by the way
<rodarvus> I forgot what happened to gdm-guest-login
<rodarvus> it was delayed for edgy+1?
<ogra> did we have a BOF for that one ? 
<ogra> i dont think so
<rodarvus> I think it was more like a quick chat
<highvoltage> rodarvus: i don't think we did. i think we wanted to on friday, but there were interruptions
<highvoltage> there was some chat about it, yes.
<rodarvus> highvoltage, don't you want to implement it for Edgy? we might be able to approve it, if we can draft the remaining parts of it in time
<ogra> it has no asignee, is low and in braindump
<rodarvus> :)
<ogra> and it would rather have to be called gdm-and-ldm-guest-login
<rodarvus> ogra, indeed
<highvoltage> i don't think it's that important, i think it's even fine for edgy+1, i'm not sure.
<ogra> or only guest-login :)
<highvoltage> guest-login would be much more appropriate
<rodarvus> ogra, but thats just a matter of poking the nearest LP god ;)
<ogra> sure
<highvoltage> rodarvus: i don't think i'd be able to implement it. it seems a bit complicated.
<rodarvus> I can implement this spec, but surely only on Edgy+1
<rodarvus> is a nice feature to have
<highvoltage> rodarvus: which is why i think it's unwise to volunteer to do it.
<highvoltage> rodarvus: heh, i think i would be able to do it for edgy+1 too :)
<ogra> i think it should rather go into the direction to have a safe guest user by default in the system
<ogra> without having to do anything
<Petaris> hrm
<highvoltage> but I'd have to do lots of reading first, i don't know how complicated gdm is to hack, ldm certainly seems reasonable. then there's persistent homes and stuff, which i don't know much about in ubuntu, i've last only used it with knoppix.
<rodarvus> safe guest user is a huge task
<highvoltage> ogra: that sounds good
<rodarvus> huge huge stuff
<ogra> rodarvus, but the right way to do it imho ... :)
<Petaris> When I do an ltsp-build-client --arch i386 I get a bunch of "Unable to fetch" messages
<rodarvus> ogra, indeed :)
<rodarvus> I'm not disagreeing with you here - it was just a comment ;)
<ogra> Petaris, are you behind a proxy ? 
<Petaris> yeah
<Petaris> but I set the proxy
<Petaris> and it was grabbing fine
<ogra> how ? 
<ogra> with the http_proxy variable ? 
<ogra> (not sure that gets set by default from the gui)
<Petaris> export http_proxy="http://proxy.somewhere.net:8760"
<ogra> ok
<ogra> thne apt-get should pick it up
<Petaris> right
<ogra> thats dapper ? 
<Petaris> maybe the proxy is having issues
<Petaris> yeah, dapper
<ogra> it should pull from archive.ubuntu.com ... you could try another mirror see the manpage ...
<ogra> (if its not a proxy issue)
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main libfs6 2:1.0.0-0ubuntu2
<Petaris>   Error reading from server - read (104 Connection reset by peer)
<Petaris> I'll give another mirror a try
<Petaris> ogra: Is there a list of mirrors about?
<ogra> somewhere on the ubuntu.com page
<rodarvus> <yourcountry>.archive.ubuntu.com
<rodarvus> (two letters code)
<rodarvus> us.archive is a different machine from archive itself
<Petaris> ltsp-build-client --arch i386 --mirror http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Petaris> that doesn't work either
<rodarvus> Petaris, these machines are on completely different networks - seems like something network-related on your side
<rodarvus> firewall, proxy authentication, etc?
<Petaris> it uses apt so it shouldn't be a firewall issue
<Petaris> there is no proxy authentication
<Petaris> hrm
<Petaris> I think its just my proxy goofing around
<Petaris> seems to be working now
<Petaris> appears to have finished
<Petaris> is there something I have to do to tell the services ltsp uses to use the i386 chroot?
<ogra> Petaris, http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<ogra> you need to add the toplevel path
<Petaris> ogra: ahh, I forgot the trailing /ubuntu
<Petaris> ogra: What about the chroot?  Will it just use the correct one?
<ogra> it will create one
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> if you already have one, delete it first
<Petaris> ok
<Amaranth> ogra: i think we're supposed to have a meeting or something right now :p
<Amaranth> ogra: no progress in the last 2 weeks, been taking a break
<ogra> Amaranth, well thats fine, youre aheady of schedule i think ... but dont slack to much :)
<ogra> we need a written spec of what you are doing 
<Amaranth> ok
<ogra> and we should have a package asap, i'll make a public branch of your code and add packaging stuff there, you can merge that 
* rodarvus goes get some coffee
<mhz> is there a meeting today?
<highvoltage> mhz: yep, in about 53 minutes
<mhz> highvoltage: hey... thx
<LaserJock> ok, I think I'm going to get rid of most of the KDE stuff in dynamic-menus
<jryer> How do I change my keyboard to Spanish? (So I can type Spanish chars) I have the Spanish language installed and selected.
<crimsun> jryer: System> Preferences> Keyboard> Layouts> Add
<crimsun> jryer: then click Ok, and then you'll probably want to move that selection higher in the 'Selected layouts' list
<jryer> Thank you thank you thank you crimsun. Now is there some way I can add a shortcut to flip back and forth english to spanish_
<jryer> 
<mhz> ehhee
<mhz> ahora si funciona la ene
<mhz> :D
<mhz> anyone here working with touchscreen?
<LaserJock> ogra: ok, so we want user -> group mapping in /etc/group, right?
<LaserJock> and then we just need a user/group -> profile mapping
<ogra> yep
<ogra> sounds good
<LaserJock> and the user/grouop -> profile can be done via Sabayon?
<LaserJock> we need to make it handle that anyway
<ogra> yeah
<jryer> , si pero acento, tilde no. Mauricio? Alquien sabe habilitar los acentos y tildes_ 
<jryer> Can you use foreign language accents in Ubuntu or not?
<ogra>  ?
<ogra> sure
<jryer> What is the channel for spanish_
<mhz> for #ubuntu-es
<mhz> or edubuntu related at #edubuntu-es
<crimsun> jryer: secondary-click (right-click for you, perhaps?) the panel (bar) at the top of the screen, choose 'Add to panel', scroll down to the Utilities section, select the 'Keyboard Indicator', click Add, then cycle through the defined ones by primary-clicking the applet
<cberlo> Anyone have issues with LTSP not giving hostnames to the clients?
<jryer> Thanks again crimsun now if I can get accents to work...
<crimsun> jryer: I mapped my right Ctrl to 'Compose' by using System> Preferences> Keyboard> Layout Options> Compose key position> Right Ctrl is Compose
<crimsun> , etc.
<jryer> crimsun, I tried the mapping like you explained and still dont see accents. What am I doing wrong?
<crimsun> jryer: where are you typing accented characters/
<crimsun> ?
<jryer> Crimsun, here in IRC and in Writer. I have an accent here but not sure how I did it...ssdffdddefefaaaaaa asdf
<crimsun> to use Compose, press and hold the right Ctrl, then press one of the accent characters, then press the base letter
<crimsun> or if it's easier, use discrete key presses and releases
<crimsun> ala, Compose + accent + letter
<crimsun> 
<jryer> crimusn, 'oooooo''''' okay...I got it... Just didnt know it was the triple keypress. Thanks
<crimsun> np
<crimsun> if you get stuck, there's always Applications> Accessories> Character Map
<mhz> xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap.es
* ogra applauds LaserJock extatically
<crimsun> Approved?
<ogra> yeah
<ogra> right away
<ogra> good job LaserJock 
<mhz> booh, jryer left
<ogra> ************* REMINDER edubuntu CC meeting in 10 mins in #ubuntu-meeting ****************
* mhz was falling asleep
* mhz will get some strong black coffee
<highvoltage> you mean, EC meeting?
<ogra> err, indeed
<highvoltage> wow, yes, good job LaserJock 
<mhz> LaserJock: no idea what ogra  and highvoltage are talking about but congrats! :D
<ogra> mhz, menu profiles spec
<highvoltage> mhz: his spec got aproved, without hassle
<crimsun> mhz: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+spec/edubuntu-dynamic-menus
<ogra> mhz, it was a pretty tricky one becaue our discussions were somehow taken over by the kiosktool fraction 
<ogra> hey AliasVegas, nice to see you around
<AliasVegas> yup
<ogra> ************* REMINDER edubuntu and EC meeting in 3 mins in #ubuntu-meeting ****************
<highvoltage> hi AliasVegas 
<cbx33> sorry that was me
<cbx33> I'vejust logged her on ready for the meeting :P
<highvoltage> cbx33: AliasVegas is you?
<cbx33> no but I just logged her on
<ogra> highvoltage, the better half of him at least :P
<cbx33> oi
<cbx33> you tried grasynco yet ogra ?
<ogra> nope
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> :)
<mhz> ooh, LaserJock excelente!
<spacey> hi there
<ogra> we'll have a knots CD end of next week, then i'll try it :)
<spacey> EC meeting?
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> heheh
<ogra> that too
<spacey> edubuntu council?
<spacey> or what is it
<ogra> yep
<cbx33> it's ok it needs some work too
<spacey> what will happen?
<spacey> something exciting?
<ogra> sure
<spacey> agenda somewhere?
<cbx33> check the topic
<ogra> we'll meet, thats always exciting, dont miss it
<cbx33> there's a link
<spacey> :D
<spacey> exciting and surprising ;)
<ogra> https://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda
<cbx33> AliasVegas and I will both be using the same computer for a while
<ogra> oki, lets start
<cbx33> so expect some swapping around
<rodarvus> lets go
<spacey> ok
* spacey reads up a bit
<sbalneav> ogra: One of the specs got kicked back to drafting.  Need me to do anything?
<ogra> sbalneav, which ? 
<LaserJock> holy cow, I was just working on my spec
<LaserJock> and wasn't paying attention to irc or my email :-)
<sbalneav> the nbd one
<sbalneav> fully automatic swap server
<rodarvus> sbalneav, i plan to take a look at it after the meeting, but feel free to address mdz's comments before me if you want
<sbalneav> k
<sbalneav> I think it was keybuk who kicked it back.  Ill see what I can do.
<LaserJock> is it ok if I still work on the spec after it is approved? I was doing a clean up when it was approved
<rodarvus> LaserJock, the purpose of the spec is to make it clear for anyone (not you) what the task is all about
<rodarvus> so if you just make it more clear, it should be not a problem
<rodarvus> of course you can not modify the "feature list" and expect everyone to be happy :P
<rodarvus> (but that is the obvious part ;) )
<LaserJock> k
<sbalneav> Well, heading home for the day.
<sbalneav> See you all on tonight.
<pygi> hey HedgeMage 
<ogra> pygi, missing the meeting ? 
<pygi> ogra, uh, it's now? :P
<HedgeMage> pygi: yep
<ogra> running, yeah, we're at docs
<HedgeMage> we just metioned your absence
<pygi> sorry, I am very tired today :(
<pygi> (had a trip and stuff)
<pygi> I am there now
<pygi> ogra, sorry about that
<HedgeMage> np real life happens :)
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> ping?
<bddebian> pong
<highvoltage> bddebian, thanks :)
<bddebian> NP :-)
<HedgeMage> hehe :)
<pygi> AliasVegas, congrats !!!
<HedgeMage> ditto!
<pygi> HedgeMage, no, not you again :(
<HedgeMage> lol
<AliasVegas> :D
<AliasVegas> nn
<LaserJock> I guess that dynamic menus miniBOF can be cancelled, :-)
<LaserJock> cya AliasVegas 
* jsgotangco checks if edubuntu survived the upgrade to edgy
<rodarvus> ogra, I'd just like to ask how do we inform ubuntu-artwork about our decision?
<ogra> i'll mail
<rodarvus> AliasVegas, also, it would be nice if you could get up to speed to what the ubuntu-artwork has planned for Edgy
<ogra> but AliasVegas should do that too after i introduced her
<rodarvus> ubuntu artwork team even
<rodarvus> ogra, agreed
<jsgotangco> get subscribed to their list as well
<jsgotangco> or even to the artwork channel
<ogra> rodarvus, afaik they are not even thinking about edubuntu
<rodarvus> exactly
<ogra> rodarvus, will be up to us
<rodarvus> thats why we need to remember them of Edubuntu :)
<ogra> (or better up to our artteam ;) )
<Burgwork> the ubuntu artwork team is fairly disorganized
<Burgwork> might be better just to say "there is now an edubuntu art team"
<ogra> we have had many people coming along in this channel wanting to contribute stuff
<mhz> +1
<ogra> so i bet we could form an independent team over time
<rodarvus> *nods*
<ogra> having a lead and point of contact is only the first step :)
<mhz> plus, my feeling is target people of edubuntu are very diff from any normal distro 
<ogra> that too 
<Burgwork> yes
<ogra> we're a NICHE product 
<rodarvus> but don't forget that at least someone from our team should be able to have an opinion on what they do WRT gnome artwork
<ogra> (thats what i'm always told everywhere)
<mhz> actually, edubuntu must seduce teachers, and students
<mhz> ogra: lol
<mhz> but we are
<ogra> we fill the niche of place 52 on distrowatch :P
<jsgotangco> is AliasVegas approved?
<mhz> hehehe
<jsgotangco> i will fix her LP application
<ogra> jsgotangco, yes, she is
<jsgotangco> ok thanks
<ogra> oh, i lied, place 56
<mhz> jsgotangco: have you ever used touchscreen under linux?
<mhz> (not the Zaurus)
<jsgotangco> mhz: yes
<ogra> mhz, mjg59 did some work in that area for the laptop team
<mhz> oh, okis
<mhz> thx
<ogra> bah, a 14h day and kdeedu is still not done ... sigh
<LaserJock> building?
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: congrats the spec is approved!
<LaserJock> jsgotangco: heh, thanks. I'm still working on it :-)
<ogra> LaserJock, 4 times ... now i have something working to move the ubuntu patches over
<mhz> ogra: I have just been notifed that there is a Chilean funding for ICT on Education stuff...BUT Mauricio Hernandez can't apply. Only Universities and ICT companies :( 
<mhz> My last emails to mark never got any answer
<jsgotangco> okay i will go back to bed and sleep some more
<jsgotangco> brb
<mhz> ogra: could I CC you and ask you to bug him from me?
<ogra> night jsgotangco 
<mhz> nn jsgotangco 
<ogra> mhz, wait a week, we'll have an educational manager soon
<mhz> ?
<mhz> what you mean?
<rodarvus> mhz, on the 12th will have a educational manager
<mhz> lol
<mhz> yeah, I got that part :D
<rodarvus> "ubuntu educational manager", I think is the name of the position
<ogra> that will be the point of contact for such stuff
<rodarvus> yes
<ogra> he'll directly report to mark, so asking him for such stuff should be the right way
<mhz> oh, COOL!
<ogra> yep
<LaserJock> ogra: can you run over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuDynamicMenus real quick, in particular the Implementation part?
<ogra> gah, i typoed
<ogra> in a welcome comment 
* ogra cries
<LaserJock> heh, oh well
<ogra> :)
<ogra> dont take me serious :)
<LaserJock> people are usually quite forgiving around here, especially with typos :-)
<rodarvus> ogra, you have the lock on LTSPLoginAndSessionHandling, right?
<ogra> not that i know of
<ogra> rodarvus, please explain to matt that we wont copy stuff around in chroots :P
<ogra> ldm should be able to select between multiple servers at some point ... so it need to be a network service. else we'll have to reimplement everything once we go that path
<rodarvus> I agree, but we have to make this point on the spec
<ogra> yep
<ogra> the second point is just a formulation issue :)
<ogra> indeed it should read the file and only change the data in there if it differs :)
* ogra hunts down Keybuk to do the promised s-c-p review
<rodarvus> indeed
* HedgeMage peeks in here, too
<cbx33> hi al
<LaserJock> wb cbx33 
<cbx33> hy LaserJock 
<cbx33> I have a big problem wondering if someone can help
<cbx33> I had fedora instaled on a machine
#edubuntu 2006-07-06
<cbx33> and I wanted to install ubuntu
<HedgeMage> that is a big problem.
<HedgeMage> hehe :)
<cbx33> previously I had windows
<HedgeMage> that's a good solution
<mhz> yeah, Windows rocks!
<cbx33> meh
<cbx33> well I have a root partition that was setup
<HedgeMage> mhz: I meant ubuntu is a good solution :P
<cbx33> when I installed
<cbx33> basically I overwrote an ntfs partition
<cbx33> and that was fine
<cbx33> I also did the same with a logical partition that used to be ntfs
<mhz> HedgeMage: yeah, i just could not resist the temptation :)
<cbx33> and this is uspposed to be mouned at /home/
<mhz> cbx33: so, what is the issue?
<mhz> jmolmos: holas
<cbx33> the problem is
<cbx33> it refuses to mount it at boot
<cbx33> even though I can mount it from a knoppix live
<mhz> cbx33: is it in /etc/fstab?
<cbx33> and ubuntu obviously mounted it at some point because it creaed the default user there
<cbx33> yes it is in fstab
<mhz> cbx33: do you have data in there?
<cbx33> if I try to mount manually I get mount: /dev/hdc7 already mounted or /home busy
<crimsun> are you saying / doesn't mount (i.e., the kernel panics), or are you saying that second [logical]  partition isn't automounted?
<cbx33> the second logical drive will not mount
<cbx33> not even manually
<cbx33> I know it's not already mounted 
<mhz> oh, i see
<jmolmos> holas mhz 
<cbx33> and I know the directory isn't busy
<crimsun> what's the output from ``sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdc'' ?
<cbx33> it's there
<mhz> jmolmos: en tu lugar de ingresar texto, escribe esto:   /join #edubuntu-es  (y presiona enter)
<cbx33> /dev/hdc7 2295 6118 30716248+ 83 Linux
<mhz> hmmm
<crimsun> and ``mount |grep hdc7'' ?
<mhz> and the output of  mount?
<cbx33> it is not mounted
<crimsun> and its fstab line?
<cbx33> /dev/hdc7   /home   ext2   defaults   0    1
<cbx33> whoops 
<cbx33> 2 for the last number
<pygi> why not 0?
<crimsun> so I presume you're intending to have a separate /home?
<cbx33> yes
<mhz> cbx33: and you say that only 'mount' output gives no mounted point for /home?
<crimsun> hmm, you /should/ be able to mount over another mountpoint
<cbx33> the extended partion has a tag of W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<cbx33> i think it was original extended with windows fdisk utility
<crimsun> on the off chance that it's your user being logged in, trying enabling root, logging in as root, making sure nothing is accessing /home (using lsof), and then mounting /dev/hdc7
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> good idea
<cbx33> how do i enable root again :p
<cbx33> never had to do it
<cbx33> passwd -l root
<crimsun> no
<crimsun> sudo -s
<crimsun> then passwd
<mhz> or...
<mhz> sudo passwd
<crimsun> I'm pretty sure you don't want to do what -l does semantically
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> crimsun, same message exactly
<cbx33> and I confirmed nothing is accessing /home
<cbx33> as I said the funny thing is knoppix will mount it
<cbx33> and ubuntu obviously did mount it in the past because it wrote my user directory to it
<crimsun> does ``dmesg|tail'' offer any clues?
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> nothing
<crimsun> how about strace -fF, then?
<cbx33> what does that do|
<cbx33> follow forks
<cbx33> so 
<cbx33> strace -f mount ....... etc
<cbx33> ok lots of output
<cbx33> I'm gonna pipe to a file and pastebin
<mhz> cbx33: my best tip woul be to boot from LiveCD (gentoo livecd is great and faster) and mount/umount the partition you have issues with
<cbx33> already done that
<mhz> and once everything is ok, you edit fstab accordingly
<cbx33> it works fine on live cd
<cbx33> but not in ubuntu
<mhz> cbx33: yeah, but ubuntu live cd 'automount' stuff
<cbx33> it was the knopix live cd
<cbx33> i manually mounted it
<mhz> same :)
<cbx33> and was able to read off of it
<mhz> automounting usally works so magically that we never see issues
<cbx33> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/79972
<cbx33> mhz, it wasn't auto mounted
<cbx33> i manually mounted it with a simpke mount command
<mhz> oh, and what if you edit your current fstab, comment the line about /hdc7
<mhz> and mount it manually again
<cbx33> same thing
<cbx33> I have manually pointed it to a diferent path
<cbx33> #
<cbx33> 4751  mount("/dev/hdc7", "/home", "ext2", MS_POSIXACL|MS_ACTIVE|MS_NOUSER|0xec0000, 0x8077b50) = -1 EBUSY (Device or resource busy)
<cbx33> line 164 in the pastebin
<mhz> cbx33: and what is you format it again?
<mhz> is = if
<cbx33> I have already done that
<cbx33> removed the partition and recreated it
* mhz scratches his head...why would MS_POSIXACL stuff appear?
<cbx33> it's the Device or resource busy that' bothering me
<cbx33> how can I check that
<cbx33> someone on a forum said something about libdevmapper doing something sometimes
<cbx33> i dunno
<crimsun> more troubling is the /sbin/mount.ext2
<crimsun> we, um, don't have that.
<cbx33> y?
<cbx33> it does the same even if it's ext3
<cbx33> it was that originally
<crimsun> it shouldn't even be looking for /sbin/mount.ext2
<cbx33> but i recreated the partition in knoppix
<cbx33> which doesn't do ext3
<crimsun> that's fine.
<cbx33> so any further things to check
<cbx33> it says it's busy
<cbx33> y?
<cbx33> hmmm
<crimsun> sec, let me try something.
* mhz is not sure /hdc7 has been formted well
<cbx33> it was formatted by ubuntu install and had data on it
<mhz> i had similar issues with CF cards
<cbx33> I have since re formatted with knoppix
<cbx33> thanks crimsun 
<crimsun> ok, red herring (whew)
<cbx33> :(
<crimsun> it's supposed to look for /sbin/mount* first
<cbx33> ah ok
<crimsun> can you pastebin dmesg, too?
<cbx33> sure
<cbx33> http://pastebin.ca/79982
<cbx33> [4294675.066000]   hdc: hdc1 hdc2 < hdc5 hdc6 hdc7 > hdc3
<cbx33> #
<cbx33> [4294688.836000]  Adding 3068372k swap on /dev/hdc5.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3068372k
<cbx33> pics up swap ok too
<crimsun> is hdc1 your / ?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> i can try removing and recreating the partition again if you want
<crimsun> please
<cbx33> oh and I can quite happily mount hdc6
<cbx33> it is the boot parition for the fedora install
<crimsun> if it's not a geometry issue, the only thing I can think of is some sort of attribute{,s} that prevent it being mounted?
<cbx33> just rebooting then I'll check flags etc
<cbx33> can someone give me a quick line for mke2fs to create the filesystem
<crimsun> mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdc7
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> something interesting here
<crimsun> it /should/ error
<cbx33> /dev/hdc7 is apprently in use by the system; will not make a filesystem here
<crimsun> right.
<cbx33> good/bad ?
<cbx33> consistent
<crimsun> well, it's bad, but at least it's consistent.
<crimsun> can you ``umount /dev/hdc7''?
<cbx33> not mounted
<crimsun> with -f ?
<crimsun> will probably complain about mtab
<cbx33> umount2: Invalid argument
<cbx33> umount: /dev/hdc7: not mounted
<crimsun> umount2 ?
<cbx33> i dunno
<cbx33> tha'ts what it says
<crimsun> um...
<crimsun> are you /positive/ the mount package is from Ubuntu?
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> as positive as I can be
<cbx33> has mount changed since dapper was released
<cbx33> md5sum /bin/mount
<cbx33> what do you get?
<crimsun> 8a9e7dc69cea9add96b314449fcc03f2  /bin/mount
<cbx33> identical
<cbx33> is that enough proof?
* cbx33 knows not
<crimsun> should be fine.
<crimsun> Google reveals only corner cases
<crimsun> rather unhelpful
<cbx33> i know
<crimsun> that's just odd, colour me puzzled
<crimsun> how about ``mount -o remount,rw /home'' ?
<crimsun> there's some strange kernel<->mount interaction here.
<crimsun> "EBUSY: Source is already mounted. Or, it cannot be remounted read-only, because it still holds files open for writing. Or, it cannot be mounted on target because target is still busy (it is the working directory of some task, the mount point of another device, has open files, etc.). Or, it could not be unmounted because it is busy."
<cbx33> crimsun, on trying the mount -o line
<cbx33> mount: /home not mounted already, or bad option
<crimsun> ok, try replacing "defaults" with "noauto" in /etc/fstab for /home
<crimsun> reboot, log in as root, then mount /home
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> crimsun, same message
<crimsun> and nothing's open on /home ?
<crimsun> that's odd, I'm stumped
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> ok
<bimberi> #kubuntu
<cbx33> i just tried mounting with the -f option
<cbx33> and it mounted
<bimberi> argh, there was supposed to be a /j before that
<cbx33> but on closer inspection it didn't mount
<cbx33> mtab said it was mounted
<cbx33> but i created a dir
<cbx33> unmounted, which it complainedabout anyway
<cbx33> and the dir was still there
<cbx33> well I'm stumped too
<cbx33> my plan is to do the following
<cbx33> move the fedora boot partition out of the extended partition and to a nother parition on the disk with dd
<cbx33> then remove that extended partition altogether
<cbx33> and recreate as necessary
<cbx33> make sense?
<crimsun> yep
<cbx33> it's just difficult cos the fedora parition is lvm
<cbx33> and so I have to modify the fstab cos the boot partition will have moved
<cbx33> but
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> no that's ok because
<cbx33> ah yes
* cbx33 gets excited
<cbx33> gah
<cbx33> no free sectors
<bddebian> Heya
<jsgotangco> good morning
<jsgotangco> hey guys i accidentally activated AliasVegas' membership without noticing she hasn't singed the CoC so I deactivated it first but left a message that will activate it again once the CoC is signed and just ping us in case to turn it on again, sorry for the CoC-up job =)
<bimberi> lol
<bimberi> @ the last bit
<jsgotangco> =)
<LaserJock> yeah, I thought cbx33 was going to do that
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/udsparis2006/800_PICT0325
<jsgotangco> nice!
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> who says nerds don't have fun :-)
<Laser_away> hehe, good night cbx33 ;-)
<cbx33> nn Laser_away 
<jsgotangco> hey highvoltage
<highvoltage> hey jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: hey, thanks for the pics
<jsgotangco> ive taken the liberty to add them in the wiki page
<cbx33> mornin all
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: thanks, i've been meaning to do that
<highvoltage> morning cbx33 
<jsgotangco> those are nice pics you got a nice camera
* jsgotangco loves looking at pictures
<cbx33> hi highvoltage 
<cbx33> hi jsgotangco 
<jsgotangco> cbx33: hey
<highvoltage> cbx33
<jsgotangco> cbx33: sorry i had to deactivate lisa's account...i just noticed that the CoC hasn't been signed yet, i kknow you understand
<cbx33> jsgotangco: fine
<highvoltage> it was a good call, thanks for that jsgotangco 
<RobinShepheard> hello all
<cbx33> hey RobinShepheard 
<jsgotangco> hey RobinShepheard
<RobinShepheard> how is everybody??
<cbx33> yeh good
<RobinShepheard> sweet, any news on BETT??
<cbx33> not yet
<cbx33> have to really wait for richardW to start
<jsgotangco> highvoltage: you busy or can i pm you?
<RobinShepheard> richardw??
<jsgotangco> the program manager
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: sure
<highvoltage> (you can pm me)
<RobinShepheard> ahh ok I got you
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<pygi> cbx33, poke? :)
<cbx33> hi pygi 
<cbx33> I can create two different gpg kleys on the same machine can't I?
<pygi> yup
<jsgotangco> yes
<cbx33> so you can have like two secret keys on one machine
<cbx33> ok cool
<jsgotangco> yeah
<pygi> cbx33, why shall I respond your questions after that what happened yesterday? :P
<jsgotangco> you can just move one of the keys in the future in another box if you want to
* pygi nods
* jsgotangco loves the simplicity of gpg yet it is such a complex app
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> pygi: I apologise
<pygi> cbx33, lol :)
<cbx33> I'll make a public apology at the next meeting
<pygi> cbx33, no need really :)
<cbx33> :p
* pygi is just joking around :)
<cbx33> i know
<cbx33> you poked?
<pygi> yup :)
<pygi> http://static.flickr.com/67/183203477_919e9a6c56_o.png
<pygi> :)
<pygi> (there is new one, with spelling error fixed :P)
<pygi> sec
<cbx33> photo unavailable
<pygi> http://static.flickr.com/55/183210781_c6344e968e_o.png
<pygi> now?
<cbx33> wow me likey
<cbx33> inkscape?
<pygi> Xara this is I think
<ogra> whats that for ? a route planner app ?
<pygi> for my homepage :P
<cbx33> someone did it for you?
<pygi> yup, one of the artists I told you and Lisa about yesterday
<cbx33> ah cool
<cbx33> one thing I'd mention
<jsgotangco> wow that is nice
<cbx33> would be nice if the enlarged view had dotted lines
<pygi> cbx33, right, but this is good as well :P
<pygi> No need to bother people :P
<cbx33> true
<cbx33> looks great
<pygi> :)
<pygi> http://globaly.org/wordpress/
<pygi> find the search function :P
<Zaire> anyone in here know anything about the repositories having to do with unrar
<pygi> Zaire, uh, what do you mean by that?
<crimsun> the non-free unrar (more fully featured) is called unrar in multiverse.
<Zaire> I have unrar but there are repositories that need to be added
<Zaire> I have unrar-free
<pygi> like what?
* pygi doesn't really get it :P
<crimsun> pick one of unrar-free or unrar.
<Zaire> but it doesn't work when I go to unrar a file it says bash command not found
<crimsun> not found? methink you have larger issues.
* pygi agrees ^_^
<Zaire> dunno but its irritating
<pygi> crimsun, try to do complete removal
<Zaire> well one other odd thing is I got vlc through apt and its not showing in media either
<Zaire> I can still run it though
<Zaire> is there any other program that can be used with rar files?
<Zaire> healot and a few other basically said to me if Im not ready to switch to linux to go back to windows and theres no way in hell Im doing that now
<Zaire> well either way its starting to look like Im on my own now 
<cbx33> ooh nice splash
<cbx33> well I'm setting up lisas pgp key
<cbx33> but I can't get it to submit to a keyserver because I'm behind a firewall here
<ogra> sure you can
<cbx33> how?
<cbx33> http fomrs just seem to timeout
<ogra> all keyservers have a webinterface where you can copy/paste the app armored key
<cbx33> yeh it never completes
<cbx33> and the searches don;'t complete either
<cbx33> can you see if you can find her
<cbx33> lisa savage
<ogra> try http://keyserver.mine.nu/
<ogra> see at the bottom ...
<cbx33> h ok 
<cbx33> looks faster
<ogra> and make sure to really have an app amored export
<cbx33> will this be ok for LP?
<ogra> sure
<jsgotangco> pub  1024D/AA913353 2000-02-10 Lisa Savage <lsavage@kmg.com>
<jsgotangco> ?
<cbx33> ogra: I ran gpg --armour --export <key>
<cbx33> is that ok
<cbx33> jsgotangco: that's not it
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> once its on the keyerver it should be fine ...
<jsgotangco> 2000
<jsgotangco> heh
<cbx33> ok
* cbx33 tries again
<ogra> cbx33, --armor, not french love :)
<jsgotangco> hmm
<cbx33> ok
<jsgotangco> i have an abandoned key
* jsgotangco forgot about this
<RobinShepheard> cbx33, other option is to install gpa and try that, seemed to work for me
<cbx33> ogra: ok i ran it again with armor and it gave me back the same key
<cbx33> is that ok?
<cbx33> lloks like they catered for spelling mistakes
<cbx33> I just ram it without armour and got garbage
<RobinShepheard> cbx33, what is the key id??
<jsgotangco> http://www.cryptnet.net/fdp/crypto/gpg-party.html
<cbx33> woot works
<ogra> http://keyserver.mine.nu/pks/lookup?op=vindex&fingerprint=on&search=0xCEEC46F0DB66AD77
<ogra> right ? 
<jsgotangco> pub  1024D/DB66AD77 2006-07-06 Lisa Savage (Work Key) <lisa@couzensfamily.co.uk>
<cbx33> up
<cbx33> yup
<cbx33> :D
<ogra> good 
<cbx33> ok I'll have to sort that out when I get home
<cbx33> unfortunately she uses a windows system most of the time as she needs fireworks/dreamweaver
<cbx33> and she currently uses outlook express
<cbx33> I plan to install thunderbird tonight
<cbx33> and setup gpg
<ogra> great :)
<cbx33> cos otherwise LP won't be able to verify the key
<cbx33> and hence can't sign the CoC
<ogra> LP will verify the key against the keyserver
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> but they send you an encrypted email
<ogra> oh, thats new :)
<cbx33> if now I wanted to transfer her secret key to another computer
<cbx33> what would I do?
* ogra signed his CoC before LP existed
<cbx33> heh
<highvoltage> ogra: by fax? ;)
<ogra> highvoltage, nah, by mail sent to mako :)
<cbx33> heh
<cbx33> how do I move her key?
<jsgotangco> i sent it via fax before hahaha
<jsgotangco> cbx33: move? you mean move to another machine export it
<cbx33> yes
<cbx33> does export export the secrect key
<jsgotangco> if you indicate so
<cbx33> ok i think i found it here
<cbx33>   gpg --export-key (thekey) > mykeyfile.gpg  gpg --export-secret-key (thekey) >> mykeyfile.gpg
<cbx33> then import 
<cbx33> gpg --import mykeyfile.gpg
<jsgotangco> profit
<cbx33> profit?
<highvoltage> i think i sent it by fax to mako too, but not sure if he received it, i didn't get a response back. that was like, just before LP though.
<ogra> its also helpful to burn it to a CD and lock that somewhere
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> from that you can generate revokes yes ?
<ogra> so if your machine crashes you have a backup ... 
<RobinShepheard> daft question, has anyone seen the madduck blog about the tension between debian and ubuntu http://blog.madduck.net/debian/2006.05.24-ubuntu-and-debian
<RobinShepheard> A bit of an eye opener I thought
<RobinShepheard> Next question, has anyone got any suggestions as to where I would look as to how I can run an app remotely via ssh with python and then use the output locally, would it be part of the twisted framework
<RobinShepheard> app = ipcs, ls or whatever
<ogra> jsgotangco, are you still helping with writing of the ubuntu newsletter ?
<jsgotangco> i haven't done so lately, but i have free time for this weekend's edition
<ogra> or did that become a 100% mgalvin thing ?
<ogra> would be nice to have a word about lisa in there this time ...
<jsgotangco> alright
<jsgotangco> and rodrigo as well
<ogra> and probably how good we're doing with our specs ;)
<jsgotangco> heh YOUR specs mostly
<ogra> (we're far better than kubuntu atm i think)
<ogra> nah, i only have three
<jsgotangco> really
<ogra> rdrigo as well 
<jsgotangco> ok i'll draft it later on the wiki
<pygi> I have  none ^_^
<jsgotangco> should be sent this sunday
<ogra> the rest is unassigned and free for adoption :)
<RobinShepheard> pygi, any suggestions as to where I should look as to how I can run an app remotely via ssh with python and then use the output locally, would it be part of the twisted framework
<ogra> (ltsp-manager didnt get reviewed or approved, but will be finished for edgy in any case for example, not all specs on my list are valid)
<RobinShepheard> app = ls, ipcs or whatever
<jsgotangco> ive just finished some deadlines with the UN so i'll be able to do more edubuntu stuff starting saturday
<jsgotangco> im going for some food shopping
<jsgotangco> bbl
* Electryfier is away: Away at the moment
<bimberi> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
* Electryfier is back.
<Electryfier> OK
<Electryfier> Where does alien save the converted installers_
<Electryfier> ?
<Electryfier> Anybody?
<Electryfier> Does anyone know where alien saves converted installers?
<Electryfier> or how to compile Qt?
<Electryfier> Does anyone know where alien saves converted installers?
<ogra> Electryfier, please stop repeating yourself
<Electryfier> OK
<Electryfier> I just need hlep
<Electryfier> help
<ogra> what are you converting (and why, there are over 17000 packages in the archive, its very unlikely that the one you need is missing)
<Electryfier> well it is an rpm which i need to install
<Electryfier> and nothing in synaptic to find
<ogra> and there is surely no package for ubuntu ?
<ogra> what is it ?
<Electryfier> an rpm type package
<Electryfier> that is, it should've been
<Electryfier> until the server broke down
<ogra> *what* package ?
<ogra> i know its an rpm, you said that several times
<Electryfier> ok
<Electryfier> be with in 10
<Electryfier> be with you in 10 min
<Electryfier> ogra, i'm back
<ogra> so whats the package name ?
<Electryfier> it's a driver
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> you really dont want aliened packages for such essential things
<ogra> tell me the package name 
<Electryfier> ok, but wait a sec
<ogra> and which edubuntu is that ?
<Electryfier> how do you mean
<Electryfier> Dapper Drake
<jsgotangco> hmmm we seem to have a typhoon coming
<ogra> well, thats the edubuntu support channel :) we have more than one release ...
<Electryfier> Breezy Badger was the predecessor
<ogra> yep
<Electryfier> It was the "SiS graphics Display Driver for Red Hat Linux"
<Electryfier> ogra, you with me?
<Electryfier> Earth to ogra, please answer
<ogra> we have that driver in ubuntu
<Electryfier> well I didn't find it in synaptic
<pygi> Electryfier, please calm down, thank you
<Electryfier> sorry, just on a tight schedule
<ogra> http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<ogra> and very very sure you will completely break your system by adding a driver from redhat that depends on completely other libraries and is built with a different build system
<Electryfier> thx
<ogra> dont use alien for essential stuff
<Electryfier> I know, but it was a desperate cause
<Electryfier> well anyway, where DOES alien save its converted installers?
<pygi> ogra, we have to "fix" the SCP draft
<pygi> spec/draft*
<Electryfier> ogra, which of these files do I download?
<ogra> pygi, yes, i'm working on it with iwj
<pygi> oki
<ogra> Electryfier, xserver-xorg-driver-sis
<ogra> just install it from synaptic
<Electryfier> i'll try
<jsgotangco> thank you for using edubuntu customer support
<DanielC> :)
<jsgotangco> have a nice day
<DanielC> What just happened?
<jsgotangco> dinner brb
<DanielC> Hmm... I need to remount /. Is there a way I can do that without rebooting?
<DanielC>  sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<DanielC> I hope that does what I wanted... :)
<DanielC> Is Ubuntu supposed to have a quotacheck command?
<DanielC> ogra: Edubuntu doesn't come with quota support. Is that a bug?
* DanielC installs quota support...
<ogra> just install the quota package
<ogra> and no its not a bug
<DanielC> yeah, I'm installing it.
<DanielC> Just wondering if it's supposed to by default.
<ogra> nope
<DanielC> ok
<mhz> morning you all, Edubunteros
<jsgotangco> ogra: what's rodrigo's designation?
<ogra> but feel free to write a spec for edgy+1 to get it in by default (if you think it makes sense it should be discussed)
<jsgotangco> not xorg overlord
<jsgotangco> :)
<DanielC> ogra: Seems like a good idea, but not terribly important (since it's so easy to install...).
<ogra> jsgotangco, technical lead edubuntu 
<jsgotangco> thanks
<DanielC> Hmm... is there a reason why I shouldn't have quotas on / ?
<DanielC> I was thinking that /tmp is in / so I should have quotas...
<jsgotangco> ogra: are these all edubutnu specs? https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+specs
<ogra> nope
<ogra> but most of them
<jsgotangco> im trying to find all edubuntu-related specs but lp doesn't have such filters
<jsgotangco> or does it?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> my list is the best we have atm
<jsgotangco> argghh
<jsgotangco> ok thanks
<jsgotangco> there's a lot of asignees already
<jsgotangco> is this the one you want to be shown in the newsletter?
<ogra>  3d-direct-rendering-detection..., package-version-conflicts and extend-hw-db are not edubuntu related on my list
<jsgotangco> i'll just filter it then
<jsgotangco> thanks
<ogra>   	xulrunner-gecko,   	network-authentication and ltsp-convergence are only remotely related
<ogra> ltsp-tour was originally only a request for a talk at ubz
<jsgotangco> are you sure the rest are workable for edgy?
<ogra> nope
<ogra> we'll only do the ones that are approved today ...
<jsgotangco> i only see 3
<ogra> (and i personally will do ltsp-manager, regardless if the spec is approved or not, help appreciated)
<ogra> SCP will get approved 
<ogra> for the others i expect the assignees to care, since they are the ones supposed to implement then (theoretically)
* pygi hopes sp :)
<pygi> so*
<jsgotangco> hahaha my wife is teaching my wife about okra and my kid said ogra
<jsgotangco> how surreal
<pygi> jsgotangco, your wife is teaching your wife? o.O
<jsgotangco> ouch
<jsgotangco> sorry
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> i just can't help myself laughing inside hahaa
<jsgotangco> okra ogra
<jsgotangco> bahaha
<ogra> hehe
<highvoltage> jsgotangco: how many wifes do you have? :P
<jsgotangco> haha
<jsgotangco> i cannot say i would like to have more or else my wife will use her switchblade skills tonight
* jsgotangco looks for specs to adopt
* DanielC kicks anjuta
<DanielC> Damm thing keeps crashing just as soon as it starts.
<ogra> soo, it seems SCP wont get approved ... unless i kill iwj
<jsgotangco> yeah
<ogra> grumble
<ogra> i'm so angry
<jsgotangco> ive been doing scrollback the discussion is going in circles
<ogra> he killed off local devices in dapper ... now i asked him to review the section fabbione complained about ... but apparently he reviwed the already approved sections as well
<ogra> AAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHH
<highvoltage> :(
<DanielC> What happened? I walked in just a minute ago...
<bddebian> Hello
<ogra> sbalneav, scottie !!!!!
<sbalneav> hey hey hey there Ogra!!!
<jsgotangco> hey
<sbalneav> Here's a good one.
<sbalneav> I've got a kvm at home.
<sbalneav> if I'm not on the screen when I boot an ubuntu box (either vanilla or edu-) the mouse wont work.  Even if I rmmod psmouse and reload.
<ogra> rather replug it so the kernel gets the even ;)
<ogra> *event
<sbalneav> Really? does replugging a ps2 mouse generate an event?
<sbalneav> huh!  Learn something new every day.
<ogra> hmm, not sure ...
<ogra> but worth a try in any case :)
<sbalneav> absolutely.
<sbalneav> Or, I could just not switch off of the console for the minute it takes ubuntu to boot, I suppose. :)
<ogra> hmm ...
<sbalneav> Did I tell you, BTW, that I'm gonna switch over to running Edu at home, as opposed to stock ubu?  I REALLY like the garnome icon set.  
<lucasvo> how can I open a document as utf-8 in vim?
* jsgotangco thought anything that gets plugged in and takes some form of electricity generates events
* jsgotangco hugs sbalneav
* sbalneav blows jsgotangco a kiss :)
<sbalneav> lol
<sbalneav> How's the weather down there in Manilla!
<sbalneav> It's gonna be swealtering here today: 34 C
<sbalneav> No rain for two weeks!
<sbalneav> My wife keeps bugging me to water the lawn, but I want to hold off as long as possible.  It keeps threatening to rain, so, we'll see.
<sbalneav> lucasvo: I think you can do:
<sbalneav> :set encoding=utf-8
<ogra> ususally thats the default in ubuntu anyway
<sbalneav> Ah!  I was wondering.
<ogra> as all locales are set to utf8
<ogra> (i dont think we even generate iso locales at all)
<lucasvo> sbalneav: ok, thanks
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: 27C with a typhoon coming this weekend
<jsgotangco> hehe
<sbalneav> ogra: I also need to sort out what I need to do to ltpsfs to get utf-8 support.
<ogra> sbalneav, we talked about it :)
<ogra> add these little thongs ...
<ogra> err
<ogra> g_strings
<jsgotangco> haha
<sbalneav> gahh!
<jsgotangco> for a german you make good puns
<jsgotangco> heh
<ogra> jsgotangco, well, i'm fighting with my guts ... i'm not calmed down yet ...
<jsgotangco> i hear ya
<sbalneav> jsgotangco: You didn't hear the joke he told jammcq and me while we were sitting in Cinncinati airport talking to him on irc
<jsgotangco> oh?
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: jonathan posted some pictures of you guys in the wiki
<sbalneav> We asked him if he was bringing his porche.  He said "No, it brings me".
<jsgotangco> nice!
<sbalneav> jammcq and I were literally loling.
<ogra> lol
* jsgotangco wonders how fast the porche brings ogra using the autobahn
<ogra> http://photos.jonathancarter.co.za/udsparis2006/800_PICT0136
<ogra> the title is funny 
<jsgotangco> with seb
<jsgotangco> heh
<ogra> seb wont like it :)
<ogra> jsgotangco, it *can* do 220km/h
<jsgotangco> crap
<ogra> i never had the balls to go over 200
<jsgotangco> i can barely go 160km/h
* jsgotangco doesn't have the balls to go over 120
<jsgotangco> well the roads here are crap for starters
<jsgotangco> and the law only allows 100km/h on tollways
<sbalneav> My old Ford Festiva could go 195km/h.
<sbalneav> If I dripped it off a cliff
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: i currently drive a picanto: www.kia-picanto.com
<sbalneav> nice.  I'm driving a Toyota Matrix atm.
<jsgotangco> sbalneav: it only costs 7,000 brand new =)
<sbalneav> You guys use pounds down there?
<jsgotangco> no im using a UK keyboard hehehe i had to convert it
<jsgotangco> i gotta sleep early
<jsgotangco> ciao
<pygi_> night jsgotangco 
<RobinShepheard> ogra,  very descriptive and informative titles on most of the pictures from your link
<ogra> RobinShepheard, thats from highvoltage 
<ogra> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperSummitParis/Photos
<RobinShepheard> ahh, I can see he used some imagination for some of the names ;)
<RobinShepheard> I wish I could have made it, maybe next year
<RobinShepheard> ogra, if I want to run a command over ssh eg 'ssh serveradd top' can I run it and grab the output in python, and if so where would I find it??
<RobinShepheard> would it be part of the twisted framework??
<ogra> no idea, i never used twisted
<RobinShepheard> s/serveradd/server address/
<ogra> but the output of ssh should generally go to stdout
<RobinShepheard> ahh ok, as I am trying to learn python I am trying to re-write stuff I did in perl, and a utility for finding process id's on a remote server is the latest routine needed
<RobinShepheard> then it will kill said pid
<RobinShepheard> I would put python on the server but you can only install python if you have installed x on sco and we don't want x on our server
<ogra> what a strange policy
<RobinShepheard> the server runs our accounting database and it is an unnecessary load and makes it a bit easier for a user to fiddle if they got access to the server room
<RobinShepheard> so we have no X system, problem is the default vol package for python has a dependancy on one of the x libraries for some reason
<highvoltage> seb isn't german? oops :)
<highvoltage> sbalneav: dude, admitting that you owened a ford fiesta is not cool!
<ogra> highvoltage, he's french ...
<highvoltage> in that case, he should take it as a compliment :)
<ogra> highvoltage, dont say he's german at the dawn of a french football world championship ;)
<highvoltage> :)
<sbalneav> Hey, that festiva was an awesome car.  So long as you didn't want to go fast.  But man, could it corner.
<ogra> hehe
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, is it normal a symlynk I have /lib/udev/devices/fd -> /proc/self/fd ?
<sbalneav> I bought it for 500 bucks and drove it for 4 years.  Great little car.
<paolob-parroquia> and I have  /lib/udev/devices/stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0 and /lib/udev/devices/stdout -> /proc/self/fd/1 and /lib/udev/devices/stderr -> /proc/self/fd/2 and /lib/udev/devices/core -> /proc/kcore
<ogra> what do you think is wrong about that ?
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, it seems weird....
<ogra> +why ? 
<paolob-parroquia> ok, no problem, thank you
<ogra> filedescriptor 0 is always been stdin ...
<ogra> 1 always stdout and 2 always stderr
<ogra> you will see that the mapping of /dev/std{in,out,err} is similar
<paolob-parroquia> ogra, ok
<highvoltage> does ian hate children
<ogra> highvoltage, why ? 
<highvoltage> the edubuntu specs... geez!
<ogra> because he doesnt eat them ? 
<ogra> ah
<highvoltage> sorry, shouldn't have said that in the first place. nm.
<ogra> what other specs did he touch ? 
<highvoltage> i don't know, i just saw the scp spec mail again
<ogra> yep
<ogra> we dont fit well if it comes to specs it seems ... somehow there is always a point where we clash and just upset each other ... 
<ogra> but i need to find a solution for the SCP spec now 
<ogra> but i refuse to write up every single step how to implement a standard dbus servise ... ian mailed mdz, so we'll see what happens ...
<ogra> (i'd just ask another reviewer, but i dont want to upset ian even more ...)
<ogra> what makes me angry is that he agreed to just review the part that was required, but then dissed the whole spec ...
<highvoltage> *sigh*
<highvoltage> gtg, hope it gets sorted out soon.
<highvoltage> bye.
<pygi> ogra, when does it have to be review & approved? approval deadline is soon, isn't it?
<ogra> tonight 20:00 UTC
<pygi> uh, that's really really soon
<ogra> yes
<sbalneav> ogra: is there anything I can do to help with any of the specs?
<ogra> and all parts apart from the remote desktop stuff were signed off already ...
<pygi> indeed :-/
<ogra> i simply didnt expect to have to change everything we worked out ..
<RobinShepheard> hey all, another daft question coming up
<sbalneav> anything I can do on the fullyautomaticswapserver one?
<RobinShepheard> does anyone know what port ltsp uses off the top of their head?? if not I shall go a hunting for the info
<sbalneav> what do you mean, "what port ltsp uses"?
<RobinShepheard> that is the port the clients connect to, is it 22
<sbalneav> LTSP uses a bunch of ports.  22 for ssh, NFS ports for the filesystem, etc.
<sbalneav> Are you trying to do some firewall stuff?
<RobinShepheard> I knew about the nfs ports, I was wondering if ldm used the standard ssh port really
<sbalneav> yes,  22's the one, in that case.
<RobinShepheard> sbalneav, well sort of, I am working on producing a full load balanced ha-cluster
<ogra> heh
<ogra> have fun with that :)
<RobinShepheard> and so I need to use netfilter and iptables to route all the traffic
<ogra> neuralis has written some stuff about it ... i dont have the url anymore, but he's in #ubuntu-devel
<sbalneav> RobinShepheard: that and #ltsp
<RobinShepheard> ogra, I am sort of cheating, I have the no starch press book 'linux enterprise clusters'
<sbalneav> Since when did getting info out of a book become cheating? :)
<RobinShepheard> the clustering doesn't look TOO difficult at first glance,
<sbalneav> If THATs the case, I've been cheating my whole career!
<sbalneav> :)
* sbalneav hangs head in shame :)
<RobinShepheard> sbalneav, well if I was a hardened hacker ;) i would just use the source and man pages
<sbalneav> Meh, we all read books.
<sbalneav> reading is a GOOD thing.
<RobinShepheard> the book is aimed at redhat so I am having to adapt it a little
<ogra> mdz, any hint what i should do with the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StudentControlPanelCompletion spec ? it wont work if i go on with iwj but i dont want to upset him more by getting it approved by another reviewer who already approved the section ian complains about 
<RobinShepheard> sbalneav, I love reading and I love books, a bit too much really having spent about 150 in the last 2 months on books
<mdz> ogra: I have an email in my inbox about it which I will read and reply to
<ogra> mdz, you should have two :) thanks 
<ogra> sbalneav, the swap server spec is rodarvus' i dont know if there is still changes needed ...
* ogra takes a look
<ogra> there are only two comments that are easily adressed ...
<sbalneav> I just clarified them slightly right now.
* ogra reloads
<RobinShepheard> pygi, the cook book meeting, is that in 2 hours??
<ogra> sbalneav, hmm
<ogra> "The nbd-server needs to be modified to automatically create a swapfile on the fly if a client connects to it, and requests swap space in the form of a file."
<ogra> doesnt it get exported as a *device* to the client 
<pygi> RobinShepheard, probably
<ogra> i think the *file* is only used locally on the server, but through nbd it becomes a bolck device 
<ogra> or am i wrong ?
<sbalneav> Errm, maybe I've muddled it more. :) Let me check.
<sbalneav> gimme a minute or two
<rodarvus> ogra, you're right
<RobinShepheard> pygi, well the fridge say 2 hours but it is quite a bit earlier than usual so I thought I would check
<rodarvus> ogra, /dev/nbd*
<pygi> RobinShepheard, yes, its in two hours
<ogra> rodarvus, yep
<ogra> thats what the sentence should describe :)
<RobinShepheard> ok, well I got to go, I will see you in about 2 hours then
<RobinShepheard> bye bye all
<ogra> rodarvus, what about the other specs ? 
<rodarvus> I was abou to write :)
<rodarvus> heh, big coincidence
<rodarvus> I was looking for the log of our talk with mdz yesterda (context: edubuntu-xfce-desktop spec)
<rodarvus> i'm updating the wiki page before I put it up for review again, but don't have the points you and highvoltage added here
<rodarvus> (somehow I lost the logs)
<ogra> me neither, i still know what we discussed about the ldm spec
<ogra> p.u.c/~fabionne/irclogs has it
<rodarvus> found it, thanks!
<ogra> rodarvus, updated https://wiki.edubuntu.org/LTSPLoginAndSessionHandling if you think thats sufficient send it to a new review loop :)
<rodarvus> I've also just updated https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuXfceDesktop, and put it to review
<rodarvus> (as per our discussion of yesterday)
<ogra> yep
<rodarvus> ogra, seems ok to me
<ogra> fine, its yours :)
<rodarvus> ogra, I'm putting LTSPLoginAndSessionHandling for review, then
<ogra> yup
<rodarvus> ogra, thanks
<ogra> well, lets see what the reviewers say :)
<ogra> mdz had some valid points, dunno if i adressed them right :)
<rodarvus> I'm editing FullyAutomaticSwapServer - cleaning up comments
<rodarvus> before I put it for review once again
<ogra> yep
<ogra> err, wait, swapserver isnt right yet
<ogra> the difference between swapfiles and devices isnt cearified yet
<ogra> *clearified
<ogra> and we should mention somewhere that the minimum to boot without network swap is currently 48MB
<rodarvus> ogra, do you want to update it?
<ogra> as you like ... i can do it
<sbalneav> I added in the 32 meg target in the rationale
<ogra> sbalneav, yes, but it doesnt talk about the minimum without swap (which justifies why we want to do it at all)
<cbx33> anyone know any lvm gurus?
<sbalneav> correct.  That should be added.
<ogra> so who edits ? 
<sbalneav> back in a bit.  Lunchtime :)
<ogra> ah, rodrigo already has :)
<ogra> rodarvus, hmm, but you only deleted the comments, right ?
* ogra grabs the lock
<rodarvus> ogra, right, I only deleted the comments (as asked by keybuk)
<rodarvus> ogra, thanks
<ogra> rodarvus, have a look at the changes of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FullyAutomaticSwapServer
<ogra> if you are fine with that, send it to review
<rodarvus> ogra, its nice - I'll put it for review
<rodarvus> thanks again
<ogra> :)
<LaserJock> lots of specing going on in my inbox :-0
<RobinShepheard> hiya all
<bddebian> Hello RobinShepheard
<RobinShepheard> hiya bddebian 
<rodarvus> right now all my specs are just waiting for a reviewer
<rodarvus> everyone is either offline, or too busy :/
<RobinShepheard> nctcp %s TIME %t
<LaserJock> rodarvus: yeah, seemed like there was some lag after the Paris summit ended, probably due to guadec
<rodarvus> LaserJock, the problem is that all of them are already overburdened
<rodarvus> reviewing/approving specs is only one of their duties
<rodarvus> surely important, but not the only one
<LaserJock> sure
<juliux> hi all
<RobinShepheard> hiya juliux 
<sbalneav> rodarvus: What city are you in again?
<sbalneav> And, more importantly, will you be able to make it to Porto Alegre next year for FISL 8.0?
<rodarvus> sbalneav, Curitiba, PR
<rodarvus> sbalneav, sure, Curitiba is rather close to Porto Alegre
<rodarvus> (and I even have a brother living there)
<ogra> close means less than 2000 miles in your country, right ? :)
<sbalneav> Brazil is a big, BIG beautiful country.
<sbalneav> I've been there once, and once only, and I've already fallen in love with Brazil.
<rodarvus> ogra, yeah :)
<rodarvus> about 900km, actually
<ogra> woah
<rodarvus> which is very little distance in brazil
<ogra> thats the whole N/S lenght of germany
<RobinShepheard> and about the length of the UK
<rodarvus> brazil is 7000+ km distance from north to south, and from east to west
<sbalneav> ogra, after I got back from paris, I landed in Minneapolis and DROVE 850 k's back to my house :)
<ogra> phew ...
<pygi> RobinShepheard, the meeting is in 45 mins
<RobinShepheard> pygi, yeah, I got that from the fridge, but I have a few things to look into as far as my cluster project is concerned so here I am
<LaserJock> sbalneav: Minneapolis? no direct flights from Winnipeg to Paris? ;-)
<RobinShepheard> pygi, just having a quick look, not many suggestions for the cookbook name is there
<rodarvus> sbalneav, if/when you come for FISL 8.0, I'll make sure to drive you around
<rodarvus> to know some beautiful places
<rodarvus> I used to live in Porto Alegre
<rodarvus> and actually, I was born on a smaller city, 240 km south from there
<LaserJock> pygi: where is the meeting going to be? and is there an agenda?
<pygi> LaserJock,1) #ubuntu-meeting, 2)Not sure, probably there is ^_^
<sbalneav> LaserJock: I got invited to speak at a teachers conference about LTSP, which I had agreed to almost a year ago.  Then Ubuntu Paris came along. :)  It was just easier to organize the Paris trip from minneapolis.  The conference was Friday, and the trip was saturday, so it just made sense.
<LaserJock> ah
<LaserJock> I just thought maybe you Canuks just liked the US so much ;-) 
<sbalneav> The vast majority of us like America, and Americans a lot.
<sbalneav> It's just your gorvernments we sometimes take issue with :)
<sbalneav> However, OT for the channel :)
<mdz> rodarvus: is it not possible to take the decision on xubuntu-desktop/edubuntu-xfce-desktop in advance?
<rodarvus> mdz, not really - we talked with janimo on the subject, and he was not assured whether it would be needed or not
<rodarvus> the general consensus, though, is that it will very likely be necessary to create the new meta-package
<mdz> rodarvus: if it will be separate, then there needs to be some contingency for keeping them in sync, since it will basically be a derivative of the xubuntu desktop seed
<rodarvus> mdz, indeed, you're right
<mdz> rodarvus: my suggestion would be to create a new xubuntu seed with the basic desktop, and have the xubuntu desktop seed and edubuntu xfce desktop seed depend on it
<rodarvus> I like the idea
<rodarvus> ogra?
<rodarvus> (are you there?)
<rodarvus> mdz, though we'd probably need to hear from ogra and janimo if its ok for the two of them
<ogra> rodarvus, now i am
<ogra> (sorry, had to care for my girl)
* ogra reads up
<rodarvus> np
<ogra> sounds good i dont think there is a problem with a regular seed i merge from xubuntu 
<ogra> the xubuntu one would only need -desktop ... not the other stuff so thats only one additional file to maintain
<ogra> (and one additional package indeed)
<ogra> rodarvus, so we'd do the following: branch the xubuntu seed and modify the desktop part of it, grab the xubuntu-meta source package and disable the generation of everything but xubuntu-desktop and name it edubuntu-xfce-desktop ... 
<rodarvus> ogra, I believe mdz proposed for us to not have duplicated work, in this case (which is a good idea)
<ogra> we regulary merge the seed with xubuntu
<rodarvus> so, cooperation with xubuntu would be beneficial
<ogra> i'm a bit worried about space ...
<ogra> the basic desktop for xubuntu will include more than just xfce i guess
<ogra> in fact we can only get details about it from janimo ... who is MIA since paris
<ogra> grmpf
* RobinShepheard pokes pygi to check for life
<RobinShepheard> pygi, you still there
* pygi shows no signs of life
* RobinShepheard warms up defibrillator
<RobinShepheard> pygi, do you want me to take the notes for tonights meet??
<pygi> you can
<RobinShepheard> well I don't mind if nobody else wants to do it
<mdz> ogra: there is no need to create a  branch
<cbx33> ogra, can you get the gpg program for windows?
<mdz> we only need one set of xubuntu seeds
<mdz> with an extra seed
<ogra> ah, k
<cbx33> I'm curious
<cbx33> what are seeds
<mdz> I'm proposing to split it up within the xubuntu seeds
<ogra> so nothing to maintain for me then, but janimo must agree
<mdz> cbx33: wiki.ubuntu.com/SeedManagement
<cbx33> ahhh
<cbx33> very simple
<ogra> (or are the xubuntu seeds on LP now ? )
<ogra> they werent in dapper
<mdz> ogra: LP doesn't know about any seeds whatsoever
<mdz> ogra: or do you mean the supermirror?
<ogra> janimo maintains them on his private server ...
<mdz> they are on the supermirror now
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> then there should be no problem at all 
<ogra> he just needs to merge my changes 
<ogra> s/my/our/ ... i shouldnt be the only one to maintain edubuntu seeds anymore ;)
<rodarvus> :)
<ogra> rodarvus, do you add it to the spec ? 
<rodarvus> I was about to say that :)
<ogra> or shall i ?
<ogra> ok :)
<rodarvus> ogra, please do
<rodarvus> you are (much) more comfortable than me with supermirror and seeds, right now
* ogra wonders how riddell manages that even setting up the build deps for kdeedu takes 20mins ...
<ogra> (let alone the build taking >2h)
<bddebian> ogra: Aye, I think Riddell is some type of Deity or something :-)
<ogra> heh
<ogra> i bet he has just a cluster of 500 ipaqs in the cellar and a 10TB solid state disk raid array attached to them ;)
<ogra> so he compiles his kdeedu package i 5 mins with distcc :P
<RobinShepheard> cbx33, you for the cookbook meet??
<ogra> but this kddedu run looks good, seems to compile and all megred patches have applied fine :D
<bddebian> hehe
<ogra> rodarvus, mdz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdubuntuXfceDesktop updated 
<rodarvus> ogra, good to go for me
<rodarvus> thanks!
<ogra> please look over it before putting it into, my grammar isnt always perfect 
<ogra> s/into/into review/
<LaserJock> are you guys interested in using the doc team repo?
<HedgeMage> Hey folks
<RobinShepheard> HedgeMage, I was just thinking it would possibly be useful to see how it would look
<LaserJock> I'll try that again, are you guys interested in using the doc team repo?
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: I was already talking to jsgotango (sp?) about it
<LaserJock> ok
<HedgeMage> in the mean time I think I'll set up a temp repo on my server just so we don't have to do this all b;y email
<LaserJock> either one of us can help with getting things set up if you need
<LaserJock> HedgeMage, pygi: are you interested in becoming doc team members?
<LaserJock> or do you want to keep it more seperated?
<pygi> LaserJock, ofcourse, we talked about that already ^_^
<HedgeMage> I thought that was in the works... or am I totally lost?
<LaserJock> it could be I'm totally lost
<LaserJock> what did jerome say?
<HedgeMage> He said he'd get together with me on it after Paris, then we both got busy
<HedgeMage> I've had a tough time getting ahold of him
<pygi> LaserJock, we already agreed me and Susan will become members, and get SVN access
<RobinShepheard> LaserJock, would that be ubuntu doc team or edubuntu doc team??
<HedgeMage> (not his fault we both have busy schedules lately)
<pygi> RobinShepheard, ubuntu one
<RobinShepheard> ahh, will it be a requirement to join that one as well then??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, no, don't worry
<LaserJock> well, I was going to say that usually doc team membership usually comes after working in the repo for a while
<RobinShepheard> ok, thought i would just check
<LaserJock> so it might be nice to get things in the doc team repo
<pygi> LaserJock, right, but we already worked on cookbook, so we can commit that :P
<LaserJock> yes, but that isn't sufficent, IMO, to grant membership
* ogra dances around fully-automatic-swap-server
<pygi> indeed :)
<pygi> Ah, well :)
<RobinShepheard> LaserJock, what would be a requirement for joining??
<pygi> oki, so we work in repo first ^_^
<ogra> but SCP isnt done ...
<ogra> :(
<LaserJock> pygi: but maybe you should send patches to the doc team repo every once in a while to get used to it
<pygi> ogra, Student control panel?
<HedgeMage> LaserJock: Other than waiting to get ahold of jsgotango, how do we get at least pygi and i commit access so we can move stuff to the official repo?
<LaserJock> HedgeMage: you work in the repo and send patches
<pygi> ogra, isn't it still approved???
<HedgeMage> I'll brb I need my glasses this is killing my head
<ogra> pygi, yes, i didnt know what to do after my argument with iwj about it ... waiting for a sign
<pygi> ogra, lemme try to talk with him if you allow? ^_^
<LaserJock> so what I'm saying is this, perhaps you should set up your repo but also start it out in the doc team repo so that you can send patches every once in a while to the -doc list so that the doc team can evaluate your abilities of becomeing a team member
<pygi> oki, that's fine LaserJock :)
<ogra> pygi, he wants that we *exactly* describe how to implement a dbus listener that only reacts on a namespace and uses default auth 
<pygi> ogra, why would we want to do that? :-/
<pygi> waste of time
<ogra> i found a link to the dbus-spec and a description what we want to do suffices
<pygi> yup, I saw that
<ogra> so i'm a bit in the air now ... waiting for a word from mdz, who is way to busy to deal with such stuff
<pygi> yup, I know
<pygi> I'll bug iwj, no worries
<ogra> you wont change his mind here
<ogra> dont get himm upset again 
<pygi> perhaps, but no harm in trying
<mdz> ogra: I'll get to it
<pygi> no worries :)
<ogra> mdz, yes, thats what i thought, i didnt want to nag, sorry
<RobinShepheard> I got to scoot HedgeMage, pygi do you want me to do a write up of the couple of points we discussed??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, sure, go ahead pls
<RobinShepheard> ok, it wont be emailed for about 12 hours though, is that alright??
<HedgeMage> before you go, anyone who needs/wants commit access to the temp repo please /msg me you name, email address, and desired username
<RobinShepheard> HedgeMage, will I need commit access? and if I do how do I use it??
<HedgeMage> RobinShepheard: if you don't have commit access you'll have to keep emailing me works in progress for me to commit... if you do want commit access... I'll email you good instructions :)
<RobinShepheard> sounds like I want commit then doesn't it :)
<HedgeMage> hehe
<RobinShepheard> see everyone later
<HedgeMage> pygi: please /msg me your info even though I probably already have it somewhere
* RobinShepheard waves good bye to all
<HedgeMage> joycejjj: I'll get your info from you and have your live-in geek walk you through what you need to know :)
<pygi> HedgeMage, can't do it now, sorry :(
<joycejjj> Thank you, ma'am!
<HedgeMage> ok np
<HedgeMage> joycejjj: Thanks so much for showing up!  I'm sorry we were so disorganized this week.
<joycejjj> No problem - meetings are like that - organic.
<HedgeMage> hehe :)
<Amaranth> that was more like a BOF session that started randomly then got kicked out by a real talk :P
<pygi> Amaranth, :P
<HedgeMage> lol
<HedgeMage> Amaranth: Just proof that they really need me. :P
* HedgeMage ducks
<Amaranth> ogra: packaging next week? eek
<ogra> Amaranth, i have done 60% already ...
<ogra> you can merge it and finish the missing bits ;)
<Amaranth> but i don't even have an installer :P
<mhz> ogra: is there a doc (howto or alike) explaining how you do what you do for Edubuntu?
<ogra> dont worry :)
<ogra> mhz, after the distro meeting ...
<mhz> ogra: oooh, got it...you are in a meeting :)
<Amaranth> ogra: so how do you have 60% of a package done when i have no build scripts? :)
<ogra> who needs build scripts :P
<ogra> there are .install files dpkg uses very fine :)
<LaserJock> heck yeah :-)
<ogra> we can add build scripts any time ... but what do you want to build ? its all plain python 
<Amaranth> heh
<Amaranth> well, mainly translations and a config.py or something for paths
<ogra> well, thats easily added :)
<Amaranth> btw, i can't make transparent proxying work, my iptables-fu is weak
<ogra> the point is to get as much testing as we can ...
<Amaranth> yeah
<ogra> i'll help you with that
<Amaranth> well, the commands to use would be nice, so i could see if it works :)
<LaserJock> ogra: how should I handle this hacking of sabayon? should I just make a branch a https://launchpad.net/products/sabayon ?
<ogra> so to get testing of the bayesian filter and the white/blacklisting we can already throw it into the wild :)
<Amaranth> i was figuring we can have the proxy running all the time and have the little checkbox just turn on/off the iptables rules
<ogra> yep, something like that was the initial idea
<Amaranth> so, any idea what the magic incantations are to make that work? :)
<ogra> LaserJock, woah, cool there is a branch  ! ...
<ogra> LaserJock, sure, branch off ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: yeah, a CVS import aparently
<ogra> Amaranth, not from the top of my head ... i'll need to look up some PREROUTING POSTROUTING rules and try them out first ... give me a week... 
<Amaranth> ok
<ogra> LaserJock, well, but its bzr now so that should be perfect 
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> ogra: when did you last try sabayon over LTSP?
<ogra> a while ago ... mid dapper or so
<LaserJock> hmm, cause I was just reading an email on the sabayon list that says it should have been fixed with 2.12.1
<LaserJock> but that was in like Janurary or something
<ogra> might have been january when i checked it ...
<LaserJock> the email was in response to someone running LTSP on ubuntu who couldn't get it to work so ... maybe we should try it again :-)
<ogra> yep
<ogra> i currently have my HW not around ... i'm bound to my ibook atm, the rest is still in boxes 
<ogra> else i'd test immediately ...
<LaserJock> k, I don't have a LTSP setup so I'll wait for you or somebody else :-)
<LaserJock> not a big rush though
<mhz> jmolmos: digita esto:      /join #edubuntu-es
<mhz> ogra: is there a doc (howto or alike) explaining how you do what you do for Edubuntu?
<pygi> mhz, like a edubuntu cookbook? :)
<mhz> pygi: nope ;)
<mhz> as in "To make Edubuntu flavor, 1st do this, 2nd do that, etc"
<pygi> ah :P
<ogra> mhz, to make edubuntu, first become main developer and get access to the cd build infrastructure ...
<Amaranth> heh
<ogra> mhz, thats really very tightly integrated into the ubuntu development ...
<Amaranth> it's mostly just packaging and seeds
<ogra> i cant really distinguish between edubuntu and ubuntu apart from doing the edubuntu seeds (as documented in the SeedManagement wikipage), building the edubuntu-meta package from it, triggering the CD buildd and caring for edubuntu-artwork
<mhz> ogra: okis..
<mhz> I'll read SeedManagement first then..
<mhz> I gotta make an interview
<mhz> and you are my #1 candidate :D
<bluekuja__> hello guys
<bluekuja__> hi mhz
<bluekuja__> hi ogra, Amaranth 
<Amaranth> hey
<bluekuja__> pygi: you there?
<pygi> bluekuja__, partly
<mhz> bluekuja: hey
<pygi> how may I help?
<bluekuja__> pygi: :)
<Amaranth> ok, i think the 2nd and 3rd tabs of my config tool work good now
<Amaranth> except for some UI-freeze issues
<bluekuja__> pygi, I just went home, how are you man?
<Amaranth> now to make the first tab work
<pygi> bluekuja__, tired :P
<bluekuja__> LaserJock: ping
<bluekuja__> pygi, hehe, your package?
<pygi> what one?
<bluekuja__> rpm one
<pygi> eh, theres a new version already
<pygi> doesnt matter really
<bluekuja__> oh great, ok
<bluekuja__> pygi, website?
<pygi> bluekuja__, what one?
<pygi> pykix.net,blog.pykix.net, pygi.pykix.net
<pygi> all in works
<pygi> a lot more to come
<bluekuja__> oh great
<bluekuja__> I'll take a look
<pygi> I run now
#edubuntu 2006-07-07
<bluekuja__> cya :)
<pygi> night
<cbx33> ogra, I should have all lisas stuff sorted by tomorrow morning about 7 am
<cbx33> then I'll get her to sign the CoC and we're away
<ogra> cbx33, ok, tell me when she subscribed to the ubuntu-art ML, then i'll announce her (she should probably follow up and introduce herself :) )
<cbx33> YES
<cbx33> THAT'LL BE TOMORROW
<cbx33> whoops
<cbx33> sorry
<ogra> wow, that was an 1h upload for kdeedu 
<ogra> yay, i'm done with my two nightmare packges :)
<cbx33> :D
<bimberi> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<bimberi> LaserJock: well it's here :)
<LaserJock> hanks :-)
<LaserJock> *thanks
<bimberi> %editors
<ubotu> Seveas, gnomefreak, apokryphos, ompaul, thoreauputic, Hobbsee, Amaranth, bimberi, nalioth, Madpilot, LjL, Riddell, imbrandon, uniq
<bimberi> gah, apologies for the unnecessary ping
<LaserJock> dang it, I forgot the sft syntax for bzr bush
<LaserJock> bimberi: hehe
<crimsun> for what?
<LaserJock> sftp:// blah blah blah
<LaserJock> I keep getting parent directory doesn't exist
<crimsun> bzr push --create-prefix sftp://login@bazaar.launchpad.net/~group/product/branch/
<crimsun> (at least I presume you meant push and not bush, which doesn't appear to be valid)
<bimberi> lol i was wondering if there was a 'bush' command and what it would do
<LaserJock> doh, didn't even see that
<LaserJock> crimsun: hmm, should --create-prefix be needed for an existing branch?
<crimsun> no, why?
<crimsun> what's the syntax you're using?
<jsgotangco> good morning
<LaserJock> bzr push sftp://login@host/absolute/path/
<jsgotangco> that should work
<LaserJock> hi jsgotangco 
<crimsun> well, are you sure the path actually /does/ exist?
<crimsun> log in via sftp and check
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> I mean I cd'd to the directory
<LaserJock> and did pwd to get the absolute path part
<crimsun> it should be relative to the sftp root.
<LaserJock> but it comes back to me very quickly, like it isn't even talking to the host
<LaserJock> what does that mean exactly?
<LaserJock> I'm trying everything I can think of and get the same thing
<crimsun> and you have python2.4-paramiko installed, correct?
<LaserJock> I think so
<crimsun> err, that's not a good sign ;)
<LaserJock> well, it's on OS X so it's a bit different ;-)
<crimsun> argh
<crimsun> silly non-free OSes
<crimsun> ;)
<LaserJock> it's bzr 0.8.2 through fink
<LaserJock> maybe I'll try it from a real OS ;-)
<LaserJock> bah, bzr really is silly for this kind of thing :/
<crimsun> why /are/ you using bzr?
<jsgotangco> what are you using it for?
<LaserJock> doc team repo :-)
<jsgotangco> feh
<jsgotangco> good luck
<crimsun> fun.
<jsgotangco> but personally i used bzr in LP for my own repo
<LaserJock> I was going to freshen it up since jjesse actually wanted to try it out today
<jsgotangco> of docbook files
<crimsun> unless you used aptitude to install bzr, though, you'll get that error
<LaserJock> really? it's paramiko?
<crimsun> unless os x has some funky way of installing [or includes]  python2.4-paramiko
<jsgotangco> yeah
<crimsun> because without python2.4-paramiko, python don't grok no sftp.
<crimsun> I ran into this when I first started maintaining packages in bzr
<jsgotangco> i think paramiko is the only way to be able to publish via sftp at the moment
<LaserJock> installing now :-)
<crimsun> no pony for you!
<LaserJock> they could've put a better error messege like, "You dope, your stupid OS didn't include paramiko"
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: its all in the bzr wiki
<jsgotangco> no pony for you!
<crimsun> dude, definitely no pony.
<LaserJock> ah, that's better
<LaserJock> well, you figure when the make these packages that the include the neccesary deps :-)
<LaserJock> shame on me
<jsgotangco> it doesnt assume you will publish in sftp for starters so
<LaserJock> that's kinda dumb, IMNSHO
<ogra> Recommends: python2.4-paramiko
<ogra> ;)
<LaserJock> ogra: right, which helps only if you are using aptitude or wait for edgy from what I've seen
<jsgotangco> ;)
<LaserJock> I hate being stuck in OS X all the time
<LaserJock> I wouldn't mind dual booting even
<ogra> well, recommends also says "this package works without it, so we dont depend tightly on it"
<jsgotangco> You can simply use rsync to copy your branch to a web server, but using bzr push is the easiest way. Note that to use sftp, your need to install paramiko and pyCrypto. See Installation page in the wiki.
<jsgotangco> http://bazaar-vcs.org/QuickHackingWithBzr
<jsgotangco> LaserJock: ^^
<LaserJock> right, so you can do all the distributed revision control you want, you just can't get it off your box :-)
<ogra> sure, with rsync :)
<LaserJock> right, but the point is that bzr doesn't seem to really care about remote usage very much
<jsgotangco> troll all you want the bzr wiki sure needs organizational love though
<LaserJock> hopefully it gets better, cause it really rocks
<LaserJock> I'm no troll :-)
<jsgotangco> except when you use it with lp atm
<jsgotangco> and have 600+ revisions
<jsgotangco> then open up bzrk
<jsgotangco> heh
<LaserJock> I just don't understand how I'm supposed to efficently use bzr for things that aren't local and have more than like 10 revisions
<jsgotangco> if you dont need to refer to past code, you don't need something that gives you all revisions i guess
<LaserJock> hmm, well I have no idea what I just did to the doc team bzr repo, but it kinda worked, I think :-)
<jsgotangco> you imported the whole history?
<LaserJock> heck no
<LaserJock> I tried
<LaserJock> but we are over 3000 commits and tailor barfed after like 100
<jsgotangco> well it shouldn't be hard to create a new bzr mainline it just works 
<LaserJock> and it didn't seem to like the idea of starting at 2000 either
<jsgotangco> it doesnt make any sense too
<crimsun> with dapper's tailor?
* jsgotangco wonders how the kernel was moved from bitkeeper to git
<LaserJock> no, I downloaded it from the website
<crimsun> I know dapper's tailor is one package revision behind what's necessary to have it work with dapper's bzr
<crimsun> (d'oh!)
<LaserJock> hmm, so I did a bzr push and then on the server did bzr commit so now I have 2 commits for the same thing
<LaserJock> I'm obviously missing something
<LaserJock> oh wait, maybe not
<LaserJock> it's just weird
<crimsun> welcome to decentralised vcs
<bddebian> Heya
<jsgotangco> its fun
<LaserJock> crimsun: honestly, the more I use bzr the more I'm confused :-)
* jsgotangco learned a lot on decentralised vcs with g-a-i and u-m
<LaserJock> aaanyway, bzr rocks for these little projects I'm doing, it's just a pain in the put to be hauling around 200MB for the doc team repo
<LaserJock> s/put/butt/ ;-)
<LaserJock> ack, time for me to go home
<crimsun> now imagine several kernel trees.
* LaserJock runs away
* mhz sighs and wishes there was an e-Groupware in python and Php independant : \
<sbalneav> Hello edubuntu!  Everyone's favorite rotund Canadian has arrived!
<lecaros> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello hello!
<mhz> hehehe
<mhz> you are not my favorite candian
<bddebian> mhz: Celine Dion is?
* bddebian hides
<sbalneav> But I bet I'm your favorite ROTUND canadian :)
<mhz> hehehe
<jsgotangco> hahaha
<cbx33> can we sign 1.0.1 yeT?
<cbx33> ping jsgotangco / ogra 
<jsgotangco> hello
<cbx33> lisa is now ubuntero
<cbx33> feel free to activate
<jsgotangco> thanks
<jsgotangco> cbx33: its done thanks
<cbx33> i know :p
<cbx33> just got the mail
<jsgotangco> being husband and wife i think you should sign both of your keys
* jsgotangco grins
* cbx33 will be doing that later
<cbx33> although someone at my lug once laughed at me for saying that :p
<cbx33> WOW GL Runs SMOOOOOTH on my new dapper
<cbx33> XGL + Compiz too :D
<jsgotangco> yuck
<cbx33> I've never seen it run so good
<cbx33> fedora blows
<crimsun> what is a ubuntero?
<cbx33> signed the CoC
<crimsun> Ubuntero: Not yet
<crimsun> well that's ... funny.
<jsgotangco> basically someone who has signed the CoC
<jsgotangco> heh
<cbx33> why have you already signed it?
<cbx33> :p
<bimberi> what? surely not? gasp!
<crimsun> I'm core-dev. Kinda a prereq.
<cbx33> yeh swat i thougt
<crimsun> there.
<crimsun> I just had to sign 1.0.1
* mhz signed CoC long ago
<mhz> and even translated CoC into spanish
<mhz> but that was old version 
<bimberi> mhz_zzZZ: you're shown as 'Not Yet' too
<mhz_zzZZ> ???
<mhz_zzZZ> bimberi: where?
<jsgotangco> heh
<jsgotangco> meh! me too!
* jsgotangco will do it later
<bimberi> https://launchpad.net/people/mhz
<lecaros> mhz bimberi's right
<bimberi> i think version 1.0.1 of the CoC has been around for a while but it's only recent that signing it has been required to stay as an Ubuntero
<jsgotangco> lp should have aleterted people or it probably has
<jsgotangco> dunno
<jsgotangco> no dramas though can be fixed later
<mhz_zzZZ> hmm, interesting
<bimberi> i don't recall
<bimberi> ... any notification
<mhz_zzZZ> yeah, well, it is time to sign the 101
<bimberi> but yes, no dramas :)
<mhz_zzZZ> though, there should be a kind of announcement
<mhz_zzZZ> maybe in Newsletter?
<mhz_zzZZ> anyways...as in Mike Patton's words, "my life is falling to pieces, somebody put me together"
<mhz_zzZZ> i gotta get some sleep
<mhz_zzZZ> bye ayou all
<lecaros> me too...
<lecaros> good night
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
* highvoltage sees at least two edubuntu specs approved :)
<pygi> highvoltage, link to edgy specs pls? :)
<highvoltage> pygi: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+specs
<pygi> highvoltage, I wanted edgy specs, but found it, thanks ^_^
<highvoltage> pygi: i mean, https://launchpad.net/sprints/uds-paris/+specs
<highvoltage> ok :)
<RobinShepheard> hi all
<jsgotangco> hi RobinShepheard
<RobinShepheard> hiya  jsgotangco 
<RobinShepheard> how are you??
<RobinShepheard> can someone point me to information about time plans for the release of alpha/beta cd's for edgy if there is anything about??
<RobinShepheard> I have just done a search on the edubuntu wiki and can't see anything relevant
<RobinShepheard> all I can find is a date of  september 28th for beta release, will that be the first release??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, I'll need to have a talk with you later today
<RobinShepheard> pygi, ok, am I in trouble??
<DanielC> heh
<pygi> yes, you are
<RobinShepheard> when would you like to talk??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, when I'm back :P
<RobinShepheard> lol ok, any idea as to a rough time frame??
<pygi> no :P
<RobinShepheard> ok
<RobinShepheard> I will be popping out for lunch (30 mins) in about 2.5-3 hours and then leaving to go home in about 7hours, but anytime during that timescale is fine
<pygi> no worries
<pygi> RobinShepheard, I will post something to edu-dev list also
<RobinShepheard> pygi, what about the chat??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, that will later :P
<pygi> AS I said, gotta run now :)
<RobinShepheard> ok see you later pygi 
<RobinShepheard> pygi, ready when you are
<jsgotangco> hmm
<jsgotangco> what's done is done no more dramas i'd say
<pygi> jsgotangco, I agree
<RobinShepheard> I have tried to correct the situation as best as I can, and shall do my best to see that it doesn't happen again
<RobinShepheard> I believe that I have made it clear in my emails that I am directly responsible and that no blame sits with anyone else
<RobinShepheard> and that no slight was ment to anyone or any project
<RobinShepheard> *meant
<pygi> RobinShepheard, don't worry ^_^
<jsgotangco> yep no worries
<RobinShepheard> so am I still allowed to contribute to the handbook??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, 'fcorse ^_^
<RobinShepheard> ok I did just want to check 
<RobinShepheard> it was a fairly serious mistake
<pygi> we all make mistakes, be shh ^_^
<RobinShepheard> ok
<RobinShepheard> pygi,  I notice you will be talking in Hungary in september, do you speak magyar??
<pygi> RobinShepheard, no :P
<RobinShepheard> ahh so in english then
<pygi> aha ^_^ Why, you from Hungary?
<RobinShepheard> nahh, I have quite a lot of hungarian friends and love the country
<RobinShepheard> and they do do a Very good firework display for st Istvans day
<jsgotangco> bbl friday night =)
<Electryfier> Hey, does anyone know how to turn source code into .deb installers?
<ogra> Electryfier, please ask in #ubuntu-motu, this is the channel for edubuntu support
<Electryfier> Ok
<Electryfier> How do I move files/folders in terminal?
<Electryfier> that is, via terminal
<bddebian> Howdy
<bddebian>  mv
<Electryfier> really?
<Electryfier> ok
<mhz> mv SourceFiles TargetDirectory
<Electryfier> ok
<Electryfier> ok
<mhz> yw
* mhz can't help using WikiCamelCase
<Electryfier> but how do I get root access, real root, because fakeroot don't work the way I need it
<Electryfier> other than terminal
<Electryfier> ogra, can u help
<bddebian>  sudo mv foo bar
<Electryfier> what
<Electryfier> that is the command
<Electryfier> ok
<bddebian>  Well sudo mv <source> <target>
<Electryfier> hello, I do not need that command
<Electryfier> know it now
<mhz> Electryfier: everytime you need 'root' privileges in Ubuntu, default command to start each line is 'sudo'
<Electryfier> ok
<mhz> this will require your user-admin password
<ogra> Electryfier, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Electryfier> thx
<mhz> Electryfier: however, unless you do know what you are doing, i wouldn't recommend the use of 'root'
<Electryfier> I know what I am doing
<Electryfier> just need to follow instructions
<mhz> yeah, it is just that the good thing about sudo is that the 'user' do stuff and so, the logs will always tell you who was the one making mistakes :D
<Electryfier> k
<Electryfier> gotta go
<Electryfier> cya
<mhz> ok
* mhz crosses fingers Electryfier don't come back saying "I rm -rf /etc"  or stuff
<bddebian> hehe
<mhz> ogra: re my ideas of edubuntu latino (light desktop + spanish as default language).. Wouldn't it be better if we -people with special identified needs for a 700 MB CD with other language, or other things- could encourage others to adopt and cutomize edubuntu and keeping 'edubuntu core-skeleton'? Maybe having an irc classroom how-to session may help this purpose.
<ogra> mhz, feel free to hold one
<ogra> i have never customized an edubuntu Cd in my life
<ogra> (or an ubuntu CD)
<mhz> I mean, yes, one way of achieving that purpose is I get to make it work using dsslive + dapper skeleton. However, that is a 'non-ogra's way'
<mhz> oh, it seems i may have wrong concepts then
<ogra> well, then you should have a dsslive developer attending ;)
<mhz> yeah, lol
<ogra> i'll happily answer questions about the existing CD or about packages, but i have no clue about how to do what you want to do beyond the stuff thats written on the wiki about it
<mhz> well, it seems i may have some wrong concepts. afaik, what you do is use ubuntu-skeleton + add a set of applications and artwork. Then build an iso. Is that right?
<ogra> partially
<ogra> i dont do it in a way that you could access
<mhz> ahhhhh
<ogra> you're better off with the customizing howto from the wiki
<mhz> then, if not using dsslive approach, how do you picture I could work on edubuntu-latino?
<pygi> mhz, http://lichota.net/~krzysiek/projects/ubuntu-livecd-customization/
<pygi> this way ^_^
<ogra> colin has a bzr repo of the debiancd scripts we use and his modifications ...
<mhz> oh, ok, i'll keep reading
<ogra> but that wont help you with the livefs building ...
<mhz> thx, pygi and ogra 
<mhz> oh
<mhz> crap
<mhz> :)
<pygi> mhz, :
<pygi> :)
<mhz> well, I have a meeting with the guys who would help in Chile first. Yeah, we all will read the info suggested so far
<mhz> thx, guys
* mhz gotta take a shower and leave
<mhz> bye
<sbalneav> Morning all!
<ogra> sbalneav, scottie !!!!!!!!!!!1
<sbalneav> Hey ogra!!!!
<sbalneav> How's it going?
<ogra> well, i just read the notes of klaus knopper on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDShareThisCD
<ogra> apart from that i postponed my driving to tomorrow
<ogra> have nearly all merges done ...
<ogra> havent heard back from my last unapproved spec ...
<ogra> and will buy a voip headset today :)
<sbalneav> Awesomeness.
<ogra> i'm pondering to port the knopper-terminalserver to use zenity so we could put it in universe , sounds helpful
<ogra> ... it uses dialog+Xdialog, it can be run "graphically" in textmode as well as in X. It's basically a configuration frontend for pxelinux, TFTP, DHCP and NFS ...
<sbalneav> I've used Xdialog before.  Zenity should be a simple "search and replace" substitute.
<ogra> yep
<sbalneav> hey, I've got a question.  Ever hear of cmake?  It's a much simpler replacement for autotools.  Does debian/ubuntu have a requirement that the packaging stuff MUST be done with auto*?  Or is it configurable to the point where if there's a different meta-builder used, it can adapt.  And more to the point, would this fall within Ubuntu guidelines?
<ogra> cmake is only in universe, so nothing in main can use it ... unless its moved to main
<ogra> dunno why its not in main though
<ogra> sbalneav, whats your plan with lp_server ? lpd is dead upstram afaik ... 
<ogra> wouldnt it be better to use cups ? or do you consider that to bloated
<sbalneav> right.  Well, I suppose what should happen is I should package it up, so that it could be an installable package.  It's a standalone program, it just basically emulates an hp print server
<sbalneav> ugh, no, cups is too huge.
<sbalneav> Cups can TALK to lp_server, though.
<ogra> well, lpd wont get updates or security fixes if nobody maintains it
<sbalneav> lp_server doesn't use lpd, afaik
<ogra> oh, i thought it was derived from lpd ...
<sbalneav> no, not at all.
<ogra> then just ignore me :)
<sbalneav> I'd never do that.
<ogra> well, if i ask silly questions, youre allowed to ;)
<sbalneav> Dude, if we're keeping track of silly questions, I think I'm ahead of you by several orders of magnitude, so I think you're allowed a few now and then.
<ogra> heh
<sbalneav> Lets talk about lp_server as well on monday, as that would be an excellent little project to get my feet wet in the packaging universe.
<ogra> yeah
<sbalneav> Eventually I should become a motu as well.
<ogra> especially it would move one thing we have to compile out of the ltsp package :)
<sbalneav> When I become MOTU, do I get a cape and thor's hammer?
<ogra> we'll make you a motu, dont worry :)
<ogra> sure
<ogra> we all have that :)
<sbalneav> Excellent.
* ogra produce some rolling background thunder with the hammer hidden behind his chair
<sbalneav> That would be called Mjolnir, if my Norse mythology serves me correctly :)
<ogra> Mjolnir ==  hammer hidden behind chair ?
* sbalneav has a mental image if ogra with his cape and long hair flowing majestically in the wind, smiting enemies with his hammer.
<sbalneav> That was the name of the hammer, I think.
<ogra> lol
<sbalneav> hold on..
<ogra> ah
<sbalneav> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mjolnir
<RobinShepheard> capes are a bad thing, haven't you seen the incredibles
<sbalneav> Instead of smiting enemies, I think I should have said smiting bugs.
<sbalneav> More apt, if I may use the pun.
<ogra> heh
<jsgotangco> hello
<bddebian> Heya jsgotangco
<Petaris> Hello all
<bddebian> Hello Petaris
<Petaris> to get an ltsp server running is there something speacial I have to choose durring install?
<Petaris> it seems to me last time I installed it "just worked" but this time around its is doing anything but
<Petaris> I've decided to wipe the install and try again
<Petaris> Do I want the desktop cd or the install cd?
<Petaris> I would think install right?
<Petaris> thats the one I downloaded for the installation last time
<ogra> Petaris, thats fine ... se the link from the channel topic
<Petaris> which one?
<Petaris> the edubuntu.org?
<ogra> well, the one that says you should read it before installing :)
<Electryfier> does anyone know where to get makeinfo
<ogra> Electryfier, please
<Electryfier> k
<Petaris> ogra: ahh, I'm allready reading it
<Petaris> *again
<ogra> could you please ask such questions in a dedicated devel channel
<Electryfier> ok
<ogra> (or general support channel)
<Electryfier> ok
<Electryfier> k
<Petaris> ogra: anything speacial I have to do for installing an amd64 server with support for i386 clients?
<ogra> Petaris, wipe the amd64 client root after install and run sudo ltsp-build-client --arch i386
<Petaris> ogra: ok, and do you know if you can run the flash plugin as a local app on the clients?
<ogra> nope
<Petaris> I know it doesn't work on amd64
<ogra> we dont support local apps at all yet
<Petaris> bugger
<ogra> you can run firefox in a chroot on the server
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> there are howtos on the web how to set that up
<Petaris> Is there something that is preventing local apps from working?
<ogra> yes, a implementation :)
<Petaris> don't you just chroot into the /opt/ltsp/i386 and apt-get the program?
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> yes
<Petaris> yes?
<Petaris> then what is there to not work?
<ogra> sure, thats how you install it ...
<Petaris> I'm not trying to be troublesome just curious
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> installing it is no problem :)
<Petaris> cool
<ogra> you need to execute it in a safe way *in* th eusers session on the server
<Petaris> so if I install ff + the flash plugin as local apps I can get around the amd64 issue with flash
<ogra> you can indeed set it up yourself ... by installing a ssh server in the client chroot and running a script that ssh's into the client from the users session and executes firefox
<Petaris> ogra: how so?
<Petaris> ahh
<ogra> but thats a bunch of work
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> yeah, sounds resource heavy too
<Petaris> hrm, there must be a better way to do this
<Petaris> Do you know if local apps are part of Mue Kow?
<Petaris> I can't remember what Jim said
<ogra> we *are* mue cow :)
<ogra> and indeed local apps are planned to be implemented eventually
<Petaris> ogra: ok
<Petaris> hrm
<ogra> it is planned that we merge our muecow implementation with ltsp upstream within the next two releases
<ogra> so all the stuff ltsp.org has will enter our implementation one or the other way
<ogra> and vice versy
<ogra> *versa
<Petaris> cool
<jsgotangco> profit
<Petaris> I can't wait for the new local devices stuff and ltspfs
<ogra> so its likely that from edgy+2 on muecow owont exist anymore but ltsp-5 will *be* muecow for all distros
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> ogra: would it be possible to install alsa in the client chroot?
<Petaris> or would that not work
<ogra> its already installed :)
<Petaris> cool
<ogra> our client chroot is a ubuntu base system ...
<ogra> with xserver and ldm added ...
<Petaris> so sound can be done locally on the clients then?
<ogra> sure
<Petaris> sweet
<ogra> just make sure to enable it in the lts.conf ...
<Petaris> ogra: how, is it just alsa = true or something?
<ogra> SOUND=True 
<ogra> (mind the capitalization :)
<Petaris> right
<ogra> its documented on the edubuntu.org homepage somewhere
<Petaris> but I thought you had to specify a sound daemon or something
<ogra> nope
<Petaris> eg, esd
<ogra> esd is the default
<Petaris> cool
<Petaris> but if your using alsa why would yoiu use esd?
<ogra> it should just work 
<Petaris> oh, wait
<Petaris> duh
<ogra> because alsa is no sounddaemon but a driver framework
<Petaris> right
<ogra> you need to transfer the sound through the net ... that can only be done by a souddaemon
<Petaris> ahh
<Petaris> ok
<ogra> we have support for nasd included, but esd is the default
<ogra> at some point phonon will replace esd
<ogra> (i think sbalneav is working on that)
<pygi> more KDE stuff !!!
<Petaris> oh, with gstreamer or the like
<Petaris> I would like to see something that works with everything
<Petaris> the problem with arts, esd, etc is that they only work really well with the desktop they were made for
<Petaris> well, artsd doesn't work well with anything but thats another rant ;)
* jsgotangco is happy to announce that he will be involved with an edubuntu deployment for a local TV foundation here in the coming months
<ogra> YAY !!
<ogra> pygi, KDE ?
<jsgotangco> ogra: its BIG
<ogra> jsgotangco, WOW !
<ogra> pygi, err, right, i mean the successor of polypaudio ... its not called phonon, but has a similar strange name 
<pygi> ogra, I am talking rubbish, ignore me :P
<bddebian> jsgotangco: Awesome, congrats
<jsgotangco> its actually a nationwide project
<ogra> pygi, no youre righrt
* bddebian is stuck in MS world :'-(
<jsgotangco> in other news, i can now see my house in google earth
<pygi> ogra, ah, if you say so ^_^
<Petaris> bddebian: That sucks
<bddebian> Petaris: Aye but it pays the bills
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, cheers!
<Petaris> ogra: do you have to use a sound daemon with local apps too?  Or could they directly talk to alsa?
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: hi rodrigo!
<ogra> Petaris, they could use alsa directly ...
<ogra> Petaris, we support dmix ...
<Petaris> ogra: hrmmmmmm, that sounds like something that could be played with
<LaserJock> ogra: puls
<LaserJock> pulse
<ogra> yeah !
<ogra> pulse
<Petaris> ogra: is there anyway to use the xfce mixer?
<ogra> there isnt even a way to use the gnome mixer yet :)
<ogra> afaik pulse shall address that too
<Petaris> ok
<Petaris> What is pulse?
<pygi> ogra, right, that is not KDE stuff!!!
<jsgotangco> rodarvus: its basically a program by the foundation to equip far flung public schools with computers and net connectivity and edubuntu is the favored system
<LaserJock> \o/
<rodarvus> jsgotangco, great stuff :)
<jsgotangco> ironically, the rival network has its own foundation as well with a similar program but has MS as a partner i find it very funny
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I found my house in google maps. That was rather cool
<Petaris> Yagisan: Me too
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: well its the first time manila got mapped in google
<Yagisan> looked for the north korean missile test site too, but it wasn't high enough resolution pics
<jsgotangco> before its just a blur
<Petaris> Yagisan: haha, Me too
<jsgotangco> seoul is rather clear in google though
<Petaris> so is Washington DC
<Yagisan> tokyo isn't. needs a few more pics
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: strange, you had your key signed in UDU, we could have met?
<LaserJock> I was able to find my in-laws house in the middle of Montana :/
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: perhaps, but I didn't sign your key
* Petaris waits for pyongyang to use google maps api as a guidance system
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: remember anyone there *without* a laptop ?
<jsgotangco> there was news here today about the marines raiding suspected rebel soldiers and said they used a satellite system..deep inside i thought they just used google earth
<jsgotangco> no
<jsgotangco> but i could remember faces easily
<jsgotangco> are you tall, with glasses and dark hair
<Yagisan> no
<jsgotangco> ok are you hairless
<jsgotangco> (on top)
<Yagisan> no glasses, brown hair (with natural blonde streak in summer)
<Yagisan> very skiney
<Yagisan> nose that looks like it's been broken
<Yagisan> (it has a few times)
<jsgotangco> show me a pic and i'll remember if i saw you
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: you meet pitti ?
<jsgotangco> many times
<Yagisan> at UDU ?
<jsgotangco> Yagisan: i was at UDU
<Yagisan> if so, you may have met me, as all my work was with pitti
* Yagisan lloking for a pic
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: http://eyagi.bpa.nu/~jamie/uf/20060621_Jamie_Jones_ID_Photo_120x160.jpg
<jsgotangco> ah! yes! i did see you
<jsgotangco> im pretty sure you got captured in my camera somewhere
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I'm afraid I would not remember your face :(
<jsgotangco> no worries
<jsgotangco> just look at p.u.c
<Yagisan> ?
<jsgotangco> err planet.ubuntu.com
<jsgotangco> i did meet some interesting aussies though
<jsgotangco> like thoreaupeutic
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: I found you! you are vaguely familar
<jsgotangco> actually im only one of 2 asians during UDU
<jsgotangco> the other one was colin charles
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: what's your keyid ?
<jsgotangco> gpg?
<Yagisan> yep
* Yagisan is curious about the trust path from me to you
<jsgotangco> 9E379FC6
<LaserJock> no trust at all
<LaserJock> :-)
<jsgotangco> hah
<Yagisan> heh. It goes via my old key
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: http://www.cs.uu.nl/people/henkp/henkp/pgp/pathfinder/mk_path.cgi?FROM=4B6E7209&TO=9E379FC6&PATHS=trust+paths
* jsgotangco purges trust with LaserJock
<jsgotangco> ah from BjornT
<Yagisan> bddebian !! the man that can solve any problem. How are you ?
* bddebian looks around for another bddebian
<EmxBA> hi everyone!
<LaserJock> hi EmxBA 
<EmxBA> what's up in here? i wasn't online *a lot*
<LaserJock> hmm, not really sure
<LaserJock> people hanging out, working, etc.
<LaserJock> got lots of spec work done for Edgy
<EmxBA> anything *really* special, except cookbook?
<LaserJock> here are some specs to look at: https://launchpad.net/people/ogra/+specs
<EmxBA> ok
<LaserJock> the "approved" ones are cool
<juliux> hi ogra_ 
<hareem> hi i just installed edubuntu. How can i setup the ltsp users
<hareem> can some one help me
<baconbacon> check http://www.edubuntu.org/ThinClientConfig
<baconbacon> or http://www.edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<lucasvo> hi everybody
<pygi> !! hi !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! hi !!
<lucasvo> hi pygi 
<lucasvo> I feel like doing some work for edubuntu atm
<lucasvo> it's been a long time since I last did anything actively here...
<hareem> i got the thin clients working ok. But how can i control them from the server. Like remotely log them off
<Petaris> later
<hareem> hey how can we control the thin clients that connect to us
<lucasvo> hareem: there is no application that can do this yet
<hareem> then how can i limit their usage time
<ogra_> hareem, install student-control-panel from universe
<LaserJock> student-control-panel might help some but I'm not sure what all it can do right now
<LaserJock> doh
<ogra_> it has no time options, but you can kick them out 
<ogra_> (patches for a timeout tool gracefully accepted ;) )
<hareem> how can i setup the student control panel
<ogra_> install it with synaptic (the package manager) from universe
<ogra_> it will show up in your administration menu
<LaserJock> ogra_: I saw an interesing email on the sabayon thread
<ogra_> about ?
<LaserJock> somebody asked what happens if you use alacarte out of the menu
<LaserJock> since it uses xnest you won't have alacarte to turn alacarte back on
<Amaranth> if you remove alacarte from the menu using alacarte?
<LaserJock> right
<LaserJock> so you fire up your xnest and use alacarte to edit the menu
<LaserJock> but one of the things you might want to take out of the menu is the ability to edit the menu
<LaserJock> but once you've done that and saved the profile
<LaserJock> then when you go to edit it again, no alacarte
<Amaranth> um, right click on the menu and choose edit menus :P
<Amaranth> on the panel applet, i mean
<ogra_> doesnt the profile offer this ugly list with checkboxes once you have saved the profile ? 
<ogra_> you should be able to revert it there
<LaserJock> hmm, maybe
<LaserJock> I'll have to check that
<LaserJock> but it was an interesting though
<LaserJock> t
<ogra_> i think there is such a thing like a step by step log
<LaserJock> you could alway edit the profile manually
<ogra_> but i'm not sure
<LaserJock> but that isn't very elegant
<ogra_> yep
<LaserJock> anyway it was an interesting email because the person was wanting to do a very similar thing to what we want to do
<LaserJock> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/sabayon-list/2006-June/msg00006.html
<LaserJock> oh, is that DanielC
<LaserJock> doh, wrong email
<LaserJock> ah, this is the email: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/sabayon-list/2006-March/msg00001.html
<cbx33> evenin everyone
<lucasvo> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hey lucasvo 
<cbx33> long time no see
<lucasvo> yeah
* lucasvo is just learning python and django (www.djangoproject.ocm
<lucasvo> *com)
<cbx33> django
<cbx33> what's that?
<lucasvo> cbx33: a webframework
<cbx33> ah cool
<cbx33> like ruby on rails can do?
<lucasvo> *very* powerfull
<pygi> cbx33, better then ruby on rails !!!
<lucasvo> cbx33: yeah
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> i only glanced t ruby and thought wow this is quite cool
<cbx33> so it must be amazing
<pygi> cbx33, take
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> hey LaserJock 
<pygi> cbx33, ask Lisa what she thinks about it pls? ^_^
<cbx33> I like it
<cbx33> who did it?
<pygi> Eva ^_^
<lucasvo> pygi: what are you talking about ? :)
<pygi> lucasvo, the drugs I just sold to cbx33 ^_^
* lucasvo wants to look at it as well
<lucasvo> baah
<lucasvo> I had plenty of drugs the last two weeks
<pygi> cbx33, one of my friends from London
<cbx33> ah wicked
<cbx33> I love it
<cbx33> it looks kinda manga-esqe with some pop art thrown in
<pygi> nice, care to ask lisa to comment? ^_^
<pygi> We will also get 3 teddy bears holding hands =P
<pygi> !! :)
<cbx33> hehe nice
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! :)
<cbx33> I'll ask her
<pygi> ubotu, you know nothing about nothing
<ubotu> I know nothing about you know nothing about nothing
<pygi> cbx33, thanks ^_^ ask her about the teddies too :P
<pygi> (idea, considering she's leader now)
<pygi> and thanks ^_^
<lucasvo> pygi: you know django?
<pygi> I know nothing ^_^
<cbx33> pygi, lisa said she loves it.....
<cbx33> bring it on :p
<cbx33> brb
<pygi> cbx33, nice ^_^
#edubuntu 2006-07-08
<hareem> hey guys. How can i make a normal pc a thin client
<LaserJock> have it PXE boot
<hareem> see i have a normal pc that i want to connect to the edubuntu server
<hareem> so what should be doing
<LaserJock> plug it in and turn it on?
<LaserJock> make sure in the BIOS that it can network (PXE) boot and that it does that before it it boots from the hard drive
<hareem> should i install the edubuntu workstation on it
<LaserJock> no
<LaserJock> you don't need to install anything, it's a thin client :-)
<crimsun> (that kinda makes it a thick client by definition)
<hareem> so if my board is pxe compliant. It would automtically boot to edubuntu
<LaserJock> yep
<hareem> even if the contraption is a amd 64
<crimsun> (yes)
<LaserJock> I think that also depends on you LTSP chroot, perhaps
<hareem> and if the thing is not pxe ... is there some way to make it work again
<LaserJock> I think there might be some support for etherboot
<LaserJock> but I could be wrong there
<LaserJock> I think the best is pxe
<hareem> ok.. but can i make a boot rom or iso disk or something
<hareem> ok so i went to this rom o matic place
<hareem> i dont know how to set this up
<cbx33> ping ogra_ 
<hareem> I need help in setting up my edubuntu network
<hareem> does the secondary cable go from the server to the switch's uplink port or to another port
<mhz> hmm
<mhz> basically, any port would do, afaik
<hareem> ok secondly where can i get the student control panel in edubuntu
<hareem> there is a control panel for managing LTSP connections to the server. I dont know its name
<hareem> does any one know the name of that app
<hareem> hello can any one please help 
<mhz> i dont think we have such a thing yet
<mhz> afaik, for edgy
<mhz> however,
<mhz> we do have users creation profiles
<hareem> yeah how do i do that
<mhz> System -> Users
<mhz> or something like that
<mhz> I am not in Gnome right now
<LaserJock> hareem: student-control-panel
<hareem> whats the panels repos name
<hareem> synaptic cant find it
<LaserJock> it's in the Universe repo
<hareem> how do i setup the universal repos
<Fujitsu> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<hareem> thanks
<hareem> so after installing ubuntu server. I tried to connect my thin client to the server but i failed. The thin client looks up dhcp but cant seem to find it
<LaserJock> do you have another dhcp server around
<LaserJock> the edubuntu server needs to be the only dhcp server that the client can see
<Fujitsu> Or the other DHCP server needs to be configured appropriately.
<mhz> yup
<LaserJock> in my case I can't touch the oterh DHCP server :(
<LaserJock> so no LTSP for me
<hareem> well i think i got dhcp on the main router.
<hareem> but
<hareem> the thin clients should connect to the server. Not to the main router
<hareem> so what should i do man
<hareem> ?
<hareem> any body around..
<LaserJock> I honestly don't know
<LaserJock> I'm not good with LTSP setups
<LaserJock> you might email the edubuntu-users mailing list
<LaserJock> to get some of the more knowledgable people on it
<hareem> can some one please help me setup my edubuntu
<hareem> i cant seem to get my thin clien to connect
<Burgundavia> hareem: what is the issue you are having?
<hareem> well sir i installed edubuntu
<hareem> and got the two network cards setup and the switch is up
<hareem> but my thin client is not picking up a domain
<Burgundavia> have you followed: http://edubuntu.org/GettingStarted
<hareem> yes. i followed the image shot they have ther
<hareem> a question. I connected my router to my server and the server to the switch. So the router still has its dhcp on
<Burgundavia> you might need to tell dhcpd which interface to bind to
<hareem> so how can i get my thin client to connect
<hareem> so what should i do. Like where to go
<Burgundavia> what happens when you turn your thin clients on?
<Burgundavia> do they get an address?
<hareem> no
<hareem> the screen says DHCP................................
<hareem> thin client cannot find any dhcp
<hareem> so whats should be doing 
<Burgundavia> is the dhcpd server running?
<Burgundavia> sorry about the delay, reading up
<hareem> i think so. How can i check if its runnng
<Burgundavia> ps aux | grep dhcpd
<Burgundavia> does that give you anything?
<hareem> dhcpd     4972  0.0  0.3   2808   872 ?        Ss   Jul07   0:03 /usr/sbin/dhcpd3 -q -pf /var/run/dhcp3-server/dhcpd.pid -cf /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<hareem> hareem   14225  0.0  0.3   2884   816 pts/4    S+   00:59   0:00 grep dhcpd
<Burgundavia> ok, it is running
<hareem> so whats wrong
<Burgundavia> doesn't appear to be handing out addresses
<Burgundavia> I have never actually installing Edubuntu, so I am kind of stuck
<Burgundavia> I would try restarting dhcpd
<Burgundavia> then peak at your dhcpd.conf
<hareem> how do i restart it
<Burgundavia> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcpd restart
<hareem> it says command not found
<Burgundavia> udo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<Burgundavia> sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart
<hareem> dhcp is failing to start
<Burgundavia> hmm, sorry, out of my depth
<hareem> thanks for the help.
<Burgundavia> no worries
<spacey> hareem: so just get a dhcpd.conf example from the docs
<Burgundavia> pygi, spacey, jsgotangco: http://ubuntu.ca/Edubuntu-casestudy.png
<pygi> ^_^
<jsgotangco> nice
<jsgotangco> youre using the tuxlabs experience as first case study?
<Burgundavia> yep
<Burgundavia> backside will be some of the text from teh SchoolAdvocacy thingy
<jsgotangco> nice nice
<pygi> Burgundavia, have you talked with dholbach about anselmo perhaps? :/
<Burgundavia> no
<jsgotangco> anselmo?
<pygi> ah,k ^_^
<pygi> jsgotangco, SoC student
<jsgotangco> ann
<jsgotangco> ahh
<jsgotangco> safetyboat i presume?
<Burgundavia> yep
<jsgotangco> is anything happening there with that?
<pygi> not really :-/
<pygi> Burgundavia, we have 3 more mentors who must submit the review
<pygi> Jeff will do it on Monday, with Matthias Klose and Scoot,I haven't talked
<Burgundavia> hmm
<pygi> Scott*
* jsgotangco made his review just in time
<pygi> jsgotangco, there is 2 more days ^_^ How is your student doing?
<jsgotangco> pretty good we'll probably have a binary by next week
<pygi> o,yes, I forgot I need advice from you people
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: which is yours?
<jsgotangco> amenity
<Burgundavia> ah, that
<pygi> There is one student which I havent heard since 15 days ago, but he was getting merried
<pygi> also, by now he written just 100lines of python !!!
<jsgotangco> feh
<jsgotangco> drop it
<pygi> Burgundavia, advice?
<Burgundavia> on anselmo? I really don't know. I was concerned that I was too involved, so I backed off and then I was away, but it seems nothing has been done
<pygi> Burgundavia, not anselmo, my student :P
<Burgundavia> maybe somebody needs to work out a more complete action plan, something I don't think has been done
<jsgotangco> student should be proactive on reporting stuff
<jsgotangco> as well as making the plan
<Burgundavia> yes
<jsgotangco> after all the money is actually bounty monty
<Burgundavia> pygi: remind me again, which is your student?
<jsgotangco> s/monty/money
<pygi> Burgundavia, look at Brian Davis
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: you going for the full monty :P
<pygi> he wrote just 100 lines of python by now, and I haven't heard from him in 15 days
<Burgundavia> even I can write a hundred lines of python!
<pygi> he was getting merried, but ...
<pygi> Burgundavia, so drop or?
<Burgundavia> hmm, yet another abstraction framework...
<Burgundavia> is there a better plan than http://code.google.com/soc/ubuntu/appinfo.html?csaid=4D72DEB990CEB28D
<jsgotangco> you can make a follow up email
<jsgotangco> then if he doesn't respond drop off i guess
<pygi> jsgotangco, I sent him a mail to respond ASAP
<Burgundavia> by this point I would expect every student to have a clear plan and already be into the first few goals on that plan
<pygi> no response by now
<Burgundavia> that may not actually be code
<pygi> http://blog.kerkopes.com/
<jsgotangco> 100 lines of comments!
<pygi> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<jsgotangco> some if not most alrady have working code or have already committed to mainline!
<Burgundavia> http://bzr.kerkopes.com/gedit-scm-plugin/ <-- this is empty
<Burgundavia> is that a known feature of bzr?
<jsgotangco> its not a branch
<jsgotangco> yep it ain't a branch
<Burgundavia> he called his thing branches
<pygi> eh :P
<jsgotangco> here's my student's blog http://percentd.blogspot.com/
<Burgundavia> his writing is very clear and he has a clear plan
<Burgundavia> but failure to code means failure to get paid, in my books
<pygi> May 23 - Google posts accepted projects, celebrate my project's acceptance (hope
<pygi> May 24 - Contact my mentor, set up project web site/repository, check in current
<pygi> ~June 20 - Finish framework code, begin implementing specific SCM backends (bzr,
<pygi> ~July 4 - Finish bzr backend, write general test suite, celebrate Independence D
<pygi> ~July 20 - Finish test suite, finish 1-2 other backends (probably svn and/or cvs
<pygi> ~August 10 - Finish as many other backends as possible (perhaps Mercurial, Monot
<pygi> August 20 - Turn in code, evaluate mentor, celebrate birthday
* pygi is sorry)
<Burgundavia> that is exactly what I was about to say
<pygi> I see none usable code in that "branch"
<jsgotangco> he didnt say getting married too
<jsgotangco> lol
<pygi> eh =P
<pygi> jsgotangco, Burgundavia ,  so drop?
<Burgundavia> not yet
<Burgundavia> when did you send your email asking for him to respond?
<pygi> two days ago
<Burgundavia> do you have a phone number?
<pygi> no :-/
<Burgundavia> got a name and a general location?
<pygi> Burgundavia, name yes, location no, he wasnt involved and was not talking with me much really
<Burgundavia> this midterm review, does it mean you have to decide quite quickly on dropping him?
<pygi> Burgundavia, yes, it's black/white thingy
<Burgundavia> is there a fixed time to decide (ie: today or tomorrow?)
<pygi> it has to be decided by Monday I think
<Burgundavia> then send him an email tonight saying "You are about to be dropped"
<Burgundavia> If he gets back to AND he has a solid plan for getting back on track, then keep him
<Burgundavia> failure on either count is out
<Burgundavia> ultimately, it is really a gut feeling. Do you *think* he is going to finish?
<pygi> no
<Burgundavia> then drop him
<Burgundavia> trust your instincts when managing people. You will almost never be wrong
<pygi> two of the other students I have will finish, and phanatic is even ahead of schedule
<jsgotangco> Burgundavia: he'll get paid $2,000 if pygi approves
<jsgotangco> with 100 lines of code
<Burgundavia> ah
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> so they are dolling the money out in two sums of 2k this time?
<pygi> Burgundavia, yes :-/
<Burgundavia> that makes each of those hundred lines worth $20, give or take
<Burgundavia> with that pay scale, I probably wrote about $4000 worth of spec for Koha and case study for Edubuntu tonight!
<jsgotangco> compare that to say my student with already working code and a sourceforge repository as well as bzr
<jsgotangco> getting the same amount
<pygi> jsgotangco, right
<pygi> and I talked with your student in number of occassions, he will finish, and he will continue maintaing it even after SoC is done
<jsgotangco> im pretty positive he has a bright outlook in life
<Burgundavia> the other thing about management is sometimes you get to make crappy decisions, like this one. Essentially you are firing this guy
<pygi> jsgotangco, I think the same
<pygi> Burgundavia, indeed :-/
<Burgundavia> I fear that is what is going to happen with Anselmo
<Burgundavia> sad, because 4 or 5 women approached me todo the same project for WSOP with GNOME
<pygi> Burgundavia, hm, lemme call dholbach
<pygi> he's not here :-/
<Burgundavia> the man might even have a life outside of Ubuntu, you know ;)
<pygi> ofcourse, I said nothing ^_^
<pygi> I am interest what will happen with that Samba conf thingy
<Burgundavia> http://www.thedailywtf.com/Images/200607/screenshot24ga.png
<pygi> interested*
<Burgundavia> the migration assistant is the one that interests me the most, after anselmo
<pygi> aha ^_^
<Burgundavia> anybody know if that is going?
<pygi> Burgundavia, not really, havent talked with Evan for quite a long
<pygi> but he seemed capable
<Burgundavia> capable != working
<pygi> ofcourse :P
<pygi> the BZR UI could be finished in a matter of week from now, but I won't force anything ^_^
<Burgundavia> glaunchpad is coming along and so is willowng
<pygi> I saw screenshot of glaunchpad
<pygi> you have blog of that guy who is doing it?
<Burgundavia> glaunchpad is ploum
<Burgundavia> he is on planet ubuntu
<pygi> Conseil stuff?
<Burgundavia> yep
<pygi> ah nice ^_^
<Burgundavia> all in all, I think the quality of applicants was higher this year
<pygi> yea, but seems we'll have to drop two(or at least one) student
<Burgundavia> I wonder, of the failures, how many knew/used/developed on OSS
<Burgundavia> before SoC
<pygi> Teresa, one of my students, never worked with FOSS community before
<Burgundavia> jsgotangco: enough people mispell you name I guess --> http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q=jerome+gostango&btnG=Search&meta=
<Burgundavia> thing is, you can easily see if these people have been involved with FOSS. Merely being int eh community will give you lots of google juice
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> maybe i should purchase a domain name of my surname and put tons of adsense on it lol
<Burgundavia> heh
<pygi> Burgundavia, poke
<Burgundavia> pygi: your lucky I am still awake. What do you need>
<Burgundavia> ?
<pygi> Burgundavia, talk to you, I am just talking with Brian
<pygi> sec
<pygi> the pm'
* pygi wants to test Amenity stuff ^_^
<jsgotangco> go for it, i haven't really tested the code itself, i just peeked how sane his process flow is
<DanielC> Does "Happy Dapper Day" mean anything?
<DanielC> Is every day Happy Dapper Day?
* ..[topic/#edubuntu:ogra] : Order: http://shipit.edubuntu.org || Edubuntu - the education version of Ubuntu || http://www.edubuntu.org | Wiki: http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuWiki | MEETING: every Wednesday see http://wiki.edubuntu.org/EdubuntuMeetingAgenda | Read before installing: http://www.edubuntu.org/gettingstarted
<DanielC> heh
<ogra> no it was left over from the release
<DanielC> ah
<ogra> :)
<jsgotangco> hello ogra 
<ogra> hey
<jsgotangco> ogra: don't you get vacation/leave credits?
<ogra> ??
<ogra> sure i do
<ogra> 26 days/year or so (dunno, i'd have to dig up my contract for the precise value)
<jsgotangco> just wondering i barely see you go on vac or something
<ogra> if i have vacation, i usually stay at home ... we have 5 animals and nobody to look after them and my GF has a handicapped brother that needs 24/7 care ... since i dont like to travel alone (i do that for canonical enough) i just stay here :)
<ogra> which means i ususally also  go on IRC after doing some gardening etc ...
<ogra> my last 6 months holiday resulted in ltsp-manager ;)
<jsgotangco> oh yes i remember that
<ogra> currently all my sparetime goes into organizing my move tthat has to be done by end of the month, after that you'll also see me taking some vacation days here and there, since then i'll start setting up my datacenter, new office etc ...
<ogra> ... building a sauna ... a glasshouse for my GF 
<jsgotangco> datacenter
<jsgotangco> wow
* jsgotangco doesn't have the square feet to have one yet
<ogra> well, i have 220sqm for living and about the same size for cellar and garret ...
<ogra> we actually use a 16sqm room from this all .. the rest i still equipped with the furniture of my GFs mother and looks like a sixties museum
<jsgotangco> at least you own your home
<ogra> so there will be a lot of cleaning out to do before we can even start ... and susie doesnt have the courage yet to sort out her mothers stuff 
<ogra> well, yes, she owns the house and we dont have to pay any rent or any other money for living apart from food ... so thats a big advantage
<ogra> her mother even arranged that we'll get a solar heating for the house, its paied and sitting in the garage waiting for the craftsmen to install it 
<jsgotangco> whoa solar heating neat
<bimberi> ogra: is there "respite care" (as they call it here) available for your g/f?  Here that's the ability to put the one needing care in a hospital (sortof) so the carer gets a break.
<ogra> bimberi, yes, but its very expensive here
<ogra> and it doesnt solve the animal problem ... 
<bimberi> yes i'd have no idea of the cost here.
<jsgotangco> what are those animals anyways? dogs? cats? cows? farm animals?
<ogra> i think its between 5000-10000 for a week around here, depending onn the organization you use
<bimberi> eek
<jsgotangco> wow that's expensive
<jsgotangco> that's like a brand new car
<ogra> a very old dog (16 years), two cats and two guinea pigs
* bimberi (and family) has 4 chooks
<ogra> +well, we pay 5000 for a month for the nurse service that gets him out of bed in the morning and back in the evening as well
<jsgotangco> 5000/month is probably manageable for a good earner but the same amount and more for a week is crazy
<ogra> ususally you are pretty well in this country if you dont have any money, the state pays for such stuff and you dont have to care
<ogra> sadly *he* had money and a very good insurance when he had his accident 
<ogra> which means he has to pay everything from that
<martalli> ogra - are you in the us?
<ogra> and doesnt get a cent from the state
<jsgotangco> is it much cheaper in your current place compared to say, berlin?
<ogra> germany
<ogra> nope
<ogra> kassel is smaller but surely living costs the same here
* jsgotangco thinks europe is a pretty expensive place
* bimberi agrees
<ogra> berlin is cheaper than here if you go out of the city into the former GDR area ...
<martalli> Here the state won't cover you until you are basically  below the poverty line...sounds like deutschland isn't much better.
<martalli> here=us
<jsgotangco> i was like in paris for a week and it really hit me hard with my pocket money
<ogra> well, you wont fall below the poverty line as a handicapped person in germany
<ogra> the state cares early enough
<martalli> If you want a cheap place to live, I would suggest India - I lived there for a year on $5000 a few years back
<ogra> the only prob is really if you own any money ...
<martalli> ogra - they want you to spend your money first?
<bimberi> jsgotangco: the other day you posted a link with a photo of you, LaserJock and ????.  Who was the third?
<ogra> oh, i'm not after living cheap ... as long as i dont have to turn every cent i'm happy
<ogra> martalli, exactly
<jsgotangco> bimberi: aaron seigo of KDE
<ogra> and they wont pay as long as anything is left
<bimberi> jsgotangco: ahh :)
<martalli> Then there, as here, it is really a tax on the middle class.  The poor are covered, and the gates and rothschilds can cover the cash.
<martalli> The middle class lose their life savings
<ogra> yep
<jsgotangco> martalli: i stayed in chennai for a month, i couldn't stand the food
<bimberi> jsgotangco: thanks, i thought it might be one of the Edubuntu crowd but didn't recognise him
<jsgotangco> and the healthcare system
<martalli> My wife is tamil, maybe you just need a better cook =)
<jsgotangco> probably lol
<bimberi> hehe
<martalli> lol I recommend not getting sick
<jsgotangco> very
<bimberi> here they say if you get sick just get on a plane home asap
<martalli> Although we wre just back in India (Karnataka, actually)( and I had to take my 2 y/o to the hospital for febrile diarrhe...the er visit med doc charges, etc were less in ruppes what they would have charged in dollars here in the us (Rs50 ~ $1)
<martalli> I was alsmot ashamed to pay so little (and for that problem, they did a good job)
<martalli> Say, does anyone use a ralink wireless card with edubuntu?
<ogra> nobody i know ...
<bimberi> goodness me, that's shop talk ;P
<ogra> do you have probs with it ? 
<martalli> well, I have a card with an rt2500 card.  It worked fine with mdv2006 in another computer, but in my son's computer mepis 6.0 rc2 wouldn't even recognize the card.  I was thinking of trying edubuntu (obviously a good choice for a 4 y/o), but wondered if it might work 'out f the box'
<martalli> I haven't yet tried any *buntu 6.06 distros on it yet, although I am currently downloading edubuntu
<bimberi> martalli: Looks promising - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<ogra> hmm, mepis is based on ubuntu
<ogra> but i'm not sure if they use our kernel or drivers
<martalli> I think warren uses his own kernel
<martalli> Back when I was using 3.x, it would seem to get mixed up if I installed too much stuff from the debian repos
<martalli> but, it comes with the ati and nvidia drivers, flash/java/etc., and that was appealing
<martalli> now I am p[lenty competent to at least go through a howto and get those things installed (I think =)
<martalli> bimberi - thanks for the link!
<bimberi> martalli: np :) that page indicates that the rt2500 is supported out of the box in the recent (ed)ubuntu versions
<martalli> excellent - 60% there to edubuntu goodness
<martalli> =)
<jsgotangco> dinner brb
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<ajayc> driiiing~~
<ajayc> hi guys
<ajayc> pygi, !!!!
<pygi> ajayc, how may I help you?
<ajayc> err no way
<ajayc> just welcoming u
<ajayc> :D
<pygi> :)
<hareem> i cant seem to restart my dhcp server
<hareem> can some one help
<pygi> hareem, how are you trying to restart it?
<hareem> by using the terminal
<pygi> eh, what command ? 
<hareem> /etc/init.d/dhcp3serverstart
<DanielC> And what error does it give?
<pygi> try doing restart instead of start
<pygi> and tell me errors
<pygi> eh, DanielC beats me :P
<hareem> All rights reserved.
<hareem> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<hareem>  * Stopping DHCP server                                                  [fail] 
<hareem> Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Server V3.0.3
<hareem> Copyright 2004-2005 Internet Systems Consortium.
<hareem> All rights reserved.
<hareem> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/sw/dhcp/
<hareem>  * Starting DHCP server:                                                 [fail] 
<hareem> thats the error i got
<DanielC> On another terminal type: tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<DanielC> Then restart the server again.
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not w hat
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segm ent
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd:    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd:
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd:
<hareem> Jul  8 12:09:45 localhost dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<hareem> Jul  8 12:11:02 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port  67 interval 3
<hareem> Jul  8 12:11:05 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port  67 interval 3
<hareem> Jul  8 12:11:08 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port  67 interval 8
<hareem> Jul  8 12:11:24 localhost last message repeated 2 times
<hareem> Jul  8 12:11:32 localhost dhclient: DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 9
<pygi> hareem, !!!
<pygi> !ops
<ubotu> ops-#edubuntu is Help! ogra, highvoltage, Seveas or HedgeMage
<hareem> yeah
<pygi> :P
<hareem> so how can i fix this
* DanielC is thinking
<DanielC> I don't know what the problem is tbh.
<Yagisan> looks like he didn't leave the default settings on install
<highvoltage> still neede?
<highvoltage> hareem: please don't flood the channel by posting multi-line error messages, use a pastebin instead
<hareem> sorry about that
<hareem> i did not know
<DanielC> no worries
<DanielC> Could you put a copy of your .conf file in http://pastebin.com ?
<hareem> i spent all night trying to setup this edubuntu up. But man. It gave me a trashing
<hareem> ok
<DanielC> Hmm...  did you edit the .conf file at all?
<DanielC> If so, was it the one in /etc/lstp ?
<hareem> yeah it was in the /etc/ltsp
<DanielC> ok
<hareem> my conf file is on pastebin
<DanielC> What's the URL?
<DanielC> copy the URL and put it here.
<hareem> hahaha paste bin give an error
<highvoltage> http://rafb.net/paste
<hareem> here ya go
<hareem> http://rafb.net/paste/results/Iruwm776.html
<DanielC> *click*
<DanielC> highvoltage: Can one put 'option' statements outside a 'subnet' block?
<DanielC> hareem: This file is quite different from the one Edubuntu comes with. Where did you get it from? Did you write all of this?
<DanielC> Here is mine: http://rafb.net/paste/results/T4MyBm77.html
<hareem> thats the ltsp.org one
<DanielC> Try mine and see if it works.
<hareem> edubuntu wasnt working. A buddy said that setup ltsp.org one
<DanielC> Try mine and see if it works.
<hareem> i just overwirte my setting with your rite
<hareem> ok i added the text to my conf file . . so now what should i do
<DanielC> restart dhcp server.
<DanielC> Don't *add* the text. Replace the .conf file by the one I wrote.
<hareem> yeah thats what i did
<DanielC> does it work now?
<highvoltage> DanielC: i think you can, it would then apply to all dhcp clients
<DanielC> ok
<highvoltage> hareem: DanielC is right, using the default ltsp.org one will definitely cause some problems :)
<ogra> hareem, dont mix ubuntu ltsp and ltsp.org ltsp, if you really want to try the one from ltsp.org, make sure to weed out *all* bits from ubuntu ltsp before
<juliux> ogra, who i have to write an e-mail to get some more edubuntu cds ?
<ogra> juliux, marilize
<juliux> ogra, thxs
<ogra> juliux, but afaik an option for bigger orders should be in place on shipit as well ...
<juliux> ogra, ah ok, i will take a look to shipit
<juliux> ogra, thxs i found it
<ogra> (dunno if that applies for edubuntu though)
<ogra> is it possible ? 
<juliux> yes it is possible 
<ogra> good to know ;)
<juliux> i orderd some for the next fairs 
<ogra> yep
<juliux> and if i get a personal request
<ogra> looks like i'll get a full box next month
<juliux> a great
<ogra> thomas uhl wants to start a big campaign in bayern
<ogra> he called me recently 
<juliux> i orderd cds for him
<juliux> special for his store
<ogra> ah
<ogra> he didt tell me you two met
<ogra> *didnt
<juliux> ohm i know thomas since 2004 
<juliux> from gnome
<bddebian> Hello
<cbx33> evenin all
<bddebian> Heya cbx33
<cbx33> hey bddebian 
<cbx33> howz tricks
<bddebian> OK thanks. You?
<cbx33> yeh going good
<cbx33> recoded some of gisomount
<pygi> !!!
<bddebian> Ah cool
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<cbx33> gonna get ready to put it into Universe soon
<cbx33> pygi, I know without asking any questions :p
<pygi> cbx33, ^_^
<cbx33> need to finish up packaging on that one
<cbx33> my first ever package :D
<cbx33> then it'll be grasynco :D
<cbx33> and then in a few days I'll start my bits on s-c-p
<highvoltage> hiya cbx33 
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
<cbx33> howz it all going
<highvoltage> good
<highvoltage> relaxed, calmed... and also laptopless
<cbx33> *gah*
<highvoltage> i think the laptopnessness might contribute to the calm and relaxment factor :)
<cbx33> heheh
<bddebian> Heya pygi, highvoltage
<cbx33> you on your phone?
<pygi> hey bddebian ^_^
<cbx33> hiya LaserJock 
<highvoltage> nope, on PC at home
<LaserJock> hi cbx33 
<highvoltage> but connected via phone, yes
<highvoltage> hey bddebian and LaserJock 
<cbx33> ah
<cbx33> LaserJock, made some major changes to the info code in gisomount
<highvoltage> LaserJock: how's the laser doing? :)
<LaserJock> highvoltage: not bad, got a new wavelength lined up yesterday :-)
<LaserJock> cbx33: way cool, I'll check it out when I have a chance
<cbx33> ok cool
<cbx33> LaserJock, is it acceptable to have the debian folder in the bzr repo?
<cbx33> and just remove it when I tar it up
<LaserJock> hmm, I'd rather do it as a seperate branch or something
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> just asking
<cbx33> hehe
<cbx33> LaserJock, tbh, gisomount is nearing completion
<cbx33> I know you're super busy atm, but if I get the package up to speed in the next few days
<cbx33> could you get it into universe for me?
<pygi> cbx33, application is NEVER done!!!
<cbx33> pygi, you know what I mean
<cbx33> feature freeze
<pygi> ^_^
<LaserJock> cbx33: yeah, I think so
<highvoltage> cbx33: what kind of features does it have, besides mountint isos?
<cbx33> um....
<cbx33> hm.....
* cbx33 thinks ...... hard ....
<cbx33> md5sum for a click
<cbx33> browse fro ma click
<cbx33> burn fro ma click
<cbx33> favorite isos
<cbx33> volume information reading
<LaserJock> and being able to do more than one at a time
<cbx33> yeh
<cbx33> currently it'll support 5
<LaserJock> which is nice if you are trying to compare
<cbx33> indeed
<cbx33> good for checking which is the latest version of an iso
<cbx33> if you are doing beta testing
<cbx33> hoping to put it in the gnome context menu
<cbx33> in some ways too
<LaserJock> or have an Edubuntu release coming up in a couple days and need to test like mad :-)
<cbx33> LaserJock, true
<cbx33> in the next versions I may have things like vmware/qemu integration
<pygi> !!! !!! !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! !!! !!!
<LaserJock> that might be cool
<highvoltage> cool
<cbx33> I need to do a favorites manager too
<cbx33> currently you can't delete favorites :p
<highvoltage> cbx33: so it's too late for feature request?
<cbx33> noe
<highvoltage> rsyncing would also be nice.
<cbx33> nope
<cbx33> not for you :p
<cbx33> well
<cbx33> that's what grasynco is for
<cbx33> it's a front end for ogra's rsyncer.sh script
<highvoltage> ah, ok
<pygi> cbx33, you are "all-around" python now ^_^
<cbx33> pygi, I'm trying
<cbx33> I may do a port from python to C++ for gismount as an exercise one day
<cbx33> highvoltage, does grasynco sound like it's what you need?
<highvoltage> cbx33: probably not need, but sounds like a nice to have :)
<cbx33> highvoltage, so what was the feature reqquest?
<highvoltage> what i really need is a decent replacement for cdrecord.
<highvoltage> it's complete rubbish.
<pygi> highvoltage, !!! right !!! :)
<highvoltage> cbx33: in terms of the feature request, it satisfies it, yes
<cbx33> is that the gnome one?
<highvoltage> gnome one?
<cbx33> ah...a front end for it?
<pygi> cbx33, no, he just says cdrecord is bad =P
<cbx33> ah 
<highvoltage> ok, i'm off to bed. goodnight, #edubuntu
<cbx33> nn hareem 
<cbx33> nn highvoltage 
<cbx33> damn tab key
<cbx33> right I'm over and out too
<cbx33> nn people
<pygi> night cbx33  :P
<cbx33> pygi, am I getting better at python?
<pygi> cbx33, I wouldnt know, haven't looked at your code ^_^
<cbx33> heheheh
<cbx33> LaserJock, I'm going to try and finish up the packaging tomorrow
<LaserJock> k
<LaserJock> email me when you're done
<cbx33> will do
* DanielC waves at LaserJock :)
<LaserJock> hi
<DanielC> I'm eager to improve my .deb package.
<DanielC> I'm sure I did several things wrong.
<LaserJock> sorry, I haven't had a chance to look at it in-depth ye
<LaserJock> t
<DanielC> ok
<LaserJock> DanielC: one thing, in debian/control, the debhelper Build-Dep sould be versioned
<DanielC> Ok, I have debian/control in front of me.
<DanielC> How do I specify a version of debhelper?
<LaserJock> debhelper (>= 5.0.0)
<DanielC> thanks
<LaserJock> and then put 5 in debian/compat
<DanielC> k
<DanielC> done
<LaserJock> DanielC: you might want to bump Standards-Version to 3.7.2 also
<DanielC> Ok, but my system has 3.6.2.2
<LaserJock> but edgy won't :-)
<DanielC> ah
<DanielC> Are these standards version actually different?
<LaserJock> debian/copyright
<LaserJock> DanielC: not a whole lot
<LaserJock> DanielC: http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/main/d/debian-policy/current/changelog is the changelog
<DanielC> *click*
<DanielC> Ok... these seem pretty minor. A lot are just typos.
<LaserJock> DanielC: in copyright you need to include the GPL preample
<DanielC> Ok.
<DanielC> Does it matter where I put it?
<LaserJock> yeah, that's why it isn't a big deal, but you might as well start with the latest Policy version
<DanielC> I guess I'll put it just before the CC license.
<LaserJock> DanielC: look at http://revu.tauware.de/revu1-incoming/gtorrent-viewer-0607071505/gtorrent-viewer-2.0b/debian/copyright
<DanielC> *click*
<DanielC> Ah... *that* preamble.
<DanielC> Ok, done.
<DanielC> I left the word "program" in although it doesn't really apply.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> just keep it as is
<LaserJock> elmo might catch it
<LaserJock> he has the GPL memorized
<DanielC> Who is elmo?
<LaserJock> James Troup
<LaserJock> one of the archive admins
<DanielC> ok
<LaserJock> who will check the package over before it goes in
<LaserJock> debian/rules
<LaserJock> it seems odd that you are actually installing the docs in the binary-indep: rule rather than install:
<DanielC> I admit I was just blindly copying from that python tutorial.
<LaserJock> np
<DanielC> I'm happy to move them.
<LaserJock> I'd move dh_install to the install: rule
<DanielC> Only dh_install  or  dh_install* ?
<LaserJock> just dh_install
<DanielC> Ok, I put it at the end, just after dh_installdirs
<LaserJock> k, then rebuild the source package, use pbuilder to build the .deb and make sure that works as expected
<LaserJock> dpkg -c on the .deb helps
<LaserJock> and then re-upload to revu
<DanielC> Ok, will do.
<DanielC> What does -c do?
<DanielC> The man page says "contents".
<DanielC> Ok, so it lists the contents of the .deb.
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> that way you know files will go where you want them to :-)
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> I must be doing something wrong. `sudo pbuilder -S -sa`  only prints the list of pbuilder flags (ie. it doesn't seem to recognize the options).
* DanielC runs `pbuilder create -S -sa` and hopes he got it right...
<LaserJock> nope
<DanielC> help?
<DanielC> sorry if I'm being obtuse.
<bddebian> sudo pbuilder -S -sa foo.dsc
<DanielC> k
<DanielC> thanks
<bddebian> Oh WTF am I talking about
* bddebian has a brain-fart
<DanielC> :)
<DanielC> Ok, I don't feel so bad now :)
<LaserJock> debuild -S -sa will build the source package
<bddebian> I usually do sudo dpkg-buildpackage -S -sa  on the package then sudo pbuilder build foo.dsc on the resulting.dsc file
<LaserJock> DanielC: do you have an edgy pbuilder set up?
<bddebian> Or debuild
<DanielC> DanielC: I don't know how an edgy pbuilder is different from a regular pbuilder, so no.
<LaserJock> DanielC: do you have any pbuilder set up? :-)
<DanielC> yes
<LaserJock> dapper?
<DanielC> I used pbuilder to produce the files I uploaded the first time around.
<DanielC> yes
<LaserJock> DanielC: do you remember how you made it? from the Packaging Guide? or a wiki page?
<DanielC> LaserJock: I think it was something someone said on #ubuntu-motu
<DanielC> I didn't specify "edgy" at any point.
<DanielC> I have source packages made with debuild.
#edubuntu 2006-07-09
<DanielC> I can't think today. I'll figure out how to use pbuilder tomorrow.
<DanielC> I should go to bed.
<LaserJock> I"ve got to go today
<LaserJock> s/today/now/
<LaserJock> shesh
<DanielC> take care
<LaserJock> DanielC: go ahead and upload the source package to revu
<DanielC> LaserJock: ok :)
<LaserJock> try to build it in pbuilder when you can
<DanielC> k
<LaserJock> I'll do the same but since there isn't a lot to go wrong I wouldn't expect any problems :-)
<DanielC> :-)
<LaserJock> DanielC: cya
<DanielC> cya
<DFM> Hi all.
<Burgundavia> hey DFM
<DFM> Finally found my way in here.
<DFM> Looking for some help on edbuntu.
<DFM> I need to change a network setting and it needs the root password.
<DFM> I searched the site and it tells of using sudo to access root but I thought that was a command to use in the shell?
<Burgundavia> no, Edubuntu and Ubuntu use sudo, which means you need your password
<DFM> I don't recall setting up a root pw. I only set one up for my daughter,
<Burgundavia> you didn't
<Burgundavia> the first user account is in the admin group
<DFM> ah
<Burgundavia> no subsequent users are in that group unless you explicitly add them
<DFM> so even though I am not running in root all I need to do is use her pw to access it?
<Burgundavia> assuming you set up her account on install, yes
<DFM> I'm starting to really like Linux
<Burgundavia> indeed. Although I should point out that only Ubuntu does sudo by default
<Burgundavia> other distros still use a root account
<DFM> What is sudo?
<pygi> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !!
<pygi> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Burgundavia> it stands for SUperuser DO
<DFM> thanks sorry for the lack of knowledge. I did attempt to find info before coming here. 
<Burgundavia> hey no worries
<Burgundavia> that is what we are here for
<Burgundavia> hey pygi
<DFM> I had to install ChatZilla and learn how to use irc since this is my first time
<pygi> hey Burgundavia, morning ^_^
<Burgundavia> afternoon actually, but I did just get up
<pygi> Burgundavia, ah ^_^
<pygi> I just found a python bindings which me and sivang need (I found it before, but not download link), and it's protected by password !!!
<pygi> (for libburn)
<DFM> Thanks Burgundavia for the help. I imagine I will be back from time to time.
<Burgundavia> no worries again
<Burgundavia> glad I could help
<pygi> Burgundavia, anyway, now it's my turn to sleep ^_^
<pygi> night
<sbalneav> Evening all
* HedgeMage peeks in
<crimsun> 'evening.
<HedgeMage> hiya
<HedgeMage> Anybody see Seveas recently?
<crimsun> he's likely asleep.
<crimsun> (but no)
* HedgeMage nods
<HedgeMage> okay, thanks
* HedgeMage sighs.
<HedgeMage> sorry, long week
<HedgeMage> how have you been?
<crimsun> busy, working, repeat ad nauseum. Yourself?
<HedgeMage> same, except I don't get paid for my work :P
<crimsun> nor me. :)
<HedgeMage> heh
<HedgeMage> then we're in the same boat
<HedgeMage> I'm off to look for something productive to do, ttyl
* HedgeMage waves
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<kihai> Hi guys, I have a problem I hope someone can help me with: How do I enable Usb-Stick acces on the thin clients on Edubuntu 6.06 or else, is it possible to install LTSP 4.2 on a already running LTSP environment on Edubuntu? I am running a 16 clients pool in a professional environment and beginning from next week I need the usb stick support...
<cbx33> hey highvoltage 
* mode/#edubuntu [+o highvoltage]  by ChanServ
* mode/#edubuntu [-o highvoltage]  by highvoltage
<highvoltage> hi cbx33 
<cbx33> howz it all going?
<highvoltage> peaceful
<cbx33> heheh
<highvoltage> just went to the gym again for the first time in like 3 weeks, i'm terribly unfit
* cbx33 too
<DanielC> gym is good for you :)
<Yagisan> kihai: we don't support local devices with (ed)ubuntu 6.06. We use a different ltsp setup to ltsp.org's ltsp 4.2, so that would be unsupported (and cause trouble when you upgrade)
<DanielC> Yagisan: By "we don't support local devices" do you mean that a terminal user couldn't read a file from his USB key?
<Yagisan> I mean, cd's, dvds, usb sticks etc, at the moment, to the best of my knowledge, are pretty paperweights in the ltsp terminals
<DanielC> :(
<DanielC> That's bad.
<DanielC> Will they work for Edgy?
<Yagisan> it's good for me
<Yagisan> at this stage
<Yagisan> I believe there is work for in on edgy, but I've been out of the loop a little while
<DanielC> We're working on a project here where local access to usb keys would be crucial.
<Yagisan> s/in on/it on
<DanielC> I'll ask ogra when he's around.
<DanielC> Does it work in plain vanilla ltsp.org?
<Yagisan> never tried, I only worked on the ubuntu ltsp stuff
<DanielC> k
<DanielC> thanks
<Yagisan> no problem
<Yagisan> DanielC: you could always do what I did
<DanielC> ?
<Yagisan> send ogra a patch to make it do what you want
<DanielC> :)
<cbx33> Yagisan, just hte man
<Yagisan> the multi-arch server support grew out of a patch I sent
<cbx33> local devices is planned for edgy
<cbx33> Yagisan, i need to clean up some diskspace
<cbx33> can i delete the folder ? /usr/share/games/deng/Data/jHeretic/
<cbx33> and the hexen one
<Yagisan> cbx33: ah, did you remove all addon packs that refer to it ?
<cbx33> not usre
<cbx33> s'y i need help
<cbx33> I'm only going to play doom and doom II
<cbx33> how can i remove all the others
<Yagisan> ls -l and pastebin it for me. if the only contents is jhexen.wad or jheretic.wad please leave it
<Yagisan> or the package won't uninstall correctly
<cbx33> the deng package?
<cbx33> i have a usr/share/games/doom
<cbx33> and a games/deng folder
<cbx33> which is the right one
<cbx33> hwo do i remove the other?
<Yagisan> cbx33: usr/share/games/doom is where policy says I must install the doom(2).wad files
<Yagisan> usr/share/games/deng is private doomsday data
<cbx33> but i have wads in both
<cbx33> and they are identical
<Yagisan> cbx33: jdoom.wad, jheretic.wad, and jhexem.wad is private data
<Yagisan> ??
<cbx33> diff /usr/share/games/deng/Data/jDoom/doom2.wad /usr/share/games/doom/iwad/doom2/doom2.wad shows 2 identical files
<Yagisan> cbx33: half a sec
<cbx33> ok
<Yagisan> cbx33: /usr/share/games/doom/iwad/doom2/doom2.wad  is from my installer. keep it
<cbx33> :(
<Yagisan> kill the other one
<cbx33> ah ok
* Yagisan checked the source to make sure
<cbx33> so can i removed all the wds in the jdoom folder?
<Yagisan> not all
<Yagisan> keep jdoom.was
<Yagisan> er
<Yagisan> jdoom.wad
<Yagisan> and jheretic.wad, and jhexen.waf
<Yagisan> s/waf/wad
<cbx33> Yagisan, you got a sec to talk about coding and packaging?
<Yagisan> fire away. if I don't answer I ran out of time
<cbx33> ok
<cbx33> say I'm developing some code
<cbx33> and it's al in one source dir
<cbx33> cos it's just some python stuff
<cbx33> when I install it, it'll be moved to a different location, and some parts will be split
<cbx33> do i setup symlinks in my coding environment to simulate this?
<cbx33> how do i handle it?||
<Yagisan> don't hardcode locations if possible
<Yagisan> search the path
<cbx33> ?
<cbx33> can you givem an example
<Yagisan> does your code depend on it being all in one directory ? (have a package for me to check ?)
<cbx33> hmm....
<cbx33> the binary will be in in /usr/bin
<cbx33> everything else, etc glade file, python includes and images for glade will be in usr/share/gisomount
<Yagisan> brb
<Yagisan> my son puked on the keyboard
<cbx33> oh
<cbx33> ok
<Yagisan> re
<highvoltage> is your son ok?
<Yagisan> yeah, he ate too much
<Yagisan> he's as happy as can be right now
<Yagisan> (and he wants more food o_O )
<highvoltage> last time i threw up wasn't too pleasant. i had way, way too much to drink. when i puked i aimed for the toilet but it was spinning round the room too fast.
<Yagisan> heh
<Yagisan> I lat puked after geting food posioning at subway
<Yagisan> I covered the halway and bathroom
<highvoltage> geepers
<Yagisan> never made it close to the toilet
<Yagisan> I was still going when the amubulance arrived
* Yagisan never ever went back to subway again
<highvoltage> i wouldn't either if that happened to me
<highvoltage> the subway in france is very weird, they don't have cheese :/
<Amaranth> i got food poisoning from a subway once too
<Amaranth> made it to my bedroom doorway :p
<Amaranth> no ambulance though, i just puked for 10 minutes, drank some water, and went back to bed :P
<Yagisan> I got it so bad, my wife freaked
<Yagisan> I have an "iron stomach"
<Yagisan> most food that goes in, stays in
<Yagisan> that day
<Yagisan> 17 people got sick at that subway ...
* Yagisan didn't goe to hospital
<Yagisan> I head a few of the others did
<Yagisan> s/head/heard
<cbx33> Yagisan, if the food just goes in ans stays in don't you grow extremely large?
<cbx33> extremely quickly ?
<cbx33> :p
<Yagisan> cbx33: no, because thinking up witty retorts burns off all that food
<cbx33> ah
* cbx33 waits
* Yagisan needs more food for a retort
<cbx33> heheh
<jsgotangco> ?
<jsgotangco> ?
<Yagisan> jsgotangco: food poisoning chat
<jsgotangco> ewww
* jsgotangco is just looking at the new opera browser for the DS
<cbx33> oooh
<cbx33> kewl
<jsgotangco> http://www.opera.com/products/devices/nintendo/features/
<cbx33> cool
* Yagisan wonders how many people will use it for porn on the go
<Yagisan> "oh look at him playing with his nintendo"
<jsgotangco> lol
<jsgotangco> the psp has a browser as well but its horrible
<jsgotangco> i will probably purchase this one
* Yagisan hasn't purcahsed a console since his sega mega drive
<jsgotangco> i just collect pocket game decks
<bddebian> Howdy
<highvoltage> howdy bddebian 
* highvoltage goes to bed
<highvoltage> goodnight bddebian 
<bddebian> Hi highvoltage, Gnight highvoltage
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> today was going to be willow hacking day but it looks like it just turned into alacarte release day
<spacey> Amaranth: back to willow?
<Amaranth> no
<pygi> bddebian, poke?
<bddebian> Yo
<pygi> so you suggest hacking servers? :P
<bddebian> Of course ;-)
<pygi> bddebian, eh :)
#edubuntu 2007-07-02
<kjw75> hey ya'll
<jsgotangco> hi
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<willvdl> morning guys
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi mate
<Burgundavia> hey willvdl
<willvdl> see, even duting my holidays it's hard to stay away from you people
<willvdl> during rahter
<LaserJock> ogra: up yet?
<LaserJock> ogra: well, I'll see you when I get up but you might be interested in https://code.launchpad.net/~laserjock/debian-cd/devel and http://laserjock.us/files/gai.png
<cdealer> hi... my edubuntu server instalation hangs on 72% when is instaling wvdial... any ideia?
<ogra> cdealer, did you run the cd selftest ?
<cdealer> [ogra] : noo... I will do now =)
<a_person> hey, I have to make a few hundred users and I would like them all to have the same settings like the desktop background and menus edited in alacarte. I tried by copying a model "home" to /etc/skel, but that just kept the same desktop icons. Any help?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a_person, looked at sabayon?
<a_person> Kamping_Kaiser: what is that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> a_person, a tool for customising user logins
<Kamping_Kaiser> thers another that i dont remember
<a_person> Kamping_Kaiser: great, this might work, i'll give it a try. Thanks.
<Kamping_Kaiser> gl
<andrew____> Can someone tell me whether Wyse thin clients can run LTSP?  (I'm looking at the S50, V50L, and V50)  I'm confused by the local Linux installation they seem to come with.
<LaserJock> ogra: did you get my message?
#edubuntu 2007-07-03
<LaserJock> hola Edu people
<cottima> hope it is okay to ask a ltsp 4.2 questions here?  on the client if I set the boot order to PXE first, is that all that needs to be done on the client?
<LaserJock> it should be I think
<cottima> also, the config for pxe clients says it is based on ip.  could it be done by mac address?
<cottima> thank you LaserJock
<Lenny> hi
<Lenny> can anyone help me with "Ubuntu on USB flash drive"?
<aquiles> Hello dear community
<aquiles> I wonder if you any of you can answer one question that I've been trying to figuer out for almost 2 hours
<aquiles> I just installed Edubuntu for my twin girls here at home and when running the update I'm getting the following error:
<aquiles> "xfonts-75dpi is missing final newline. Does any knows what this means?
<LaserJock> hmm, weird
<LaserJock> what version of Edubuntu?
<aquiles> hi sorry
<aquiles> the version is 7.04
<LaserJock> and how are you updating?
<aquiles> I did it by using the update software that prompts you on the right hand side corner of the screen (Sorry I do not the name of it)
<aquiles> also I have try the the command line of "sudo apt-get upgrade" and it keeps showing the same error message
<LaserJock> aquiles: ok, can you paste the command line error message to a pastebin
<LaserJock> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aquiles> yes, I was trying to get save the command line in text and I was moving it to another machine... here it is
<aquiles> Selecting previously deselected package openssh-server.
<aquiles> (Reading database ... dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_1%3a4.3p2-8ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<aquiles>  files list file for package `xfonts-75dpi' is missing final newline
<aquiles> ubotu here is the url that you requested http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28297/
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> Hi LaserJock ... how are you this evening ?
<LaserJock> tired :-)
<LaserJock> RichEd: I got some work done on addon-enhancements, http://laserjock.us/files/gai.png
<RichEd> great :) will take a look
<LaserJock> I pushed a bzr branch with the needed changes to LP
<LaserJock> I just need ogra and cjwatson to look them over
<Burgundavia> hey RichEd, LaserJock
<RichEd> hi Burgundavia :)
<LaserJock> hi Burgundavia
<LaserJock> RichEd: did you have a chance to read my email?
<RichEd> LaserJock: afraid not ... but need to go through it this morning ... have a chat with mark later
<LaserJock> RichEd: np, just wondered if I was loosing mail, I've set up my email different so I want to make sure I'm not missing anything important
<pips1> hi everyone
<jonfhancock> Is there anyone who can give me a hand with dhcp?
<moquist> jonfhancock: you can have 192.168.3.17, netmask 255.255.255.0, gateway 192.168.3.254
* moquist couldn't resist
<moquist> jonfhancock: :)
<moquist> jonfhancock: what's the question?
<jonfhancock> Why thanks!
<jonfhancock> I'm trying to set up an edubuntu server.
<moquist> a worthy goal, indeed.
<jonfhancock> dhcp refuses to start
<moquist> k
<jonfhancock> Let me get the syslog.
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd: No subnet declaration for eth0 (0.0.0.0).
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd: ** Ignoring requests on eth0.  If this is not what
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd:    you want, please write a subnet declaration
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd:    in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd:    to which interface eth0 is attached. **
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd:
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd:
<jonfhancock> Jul  3 11:35:32 ebay-server-linux dhcpd: Not configured to listen on any interfaces!
<moquist> jonfhancock: do you have a network adapter with an IP address inside the network for which you will provide DHCP?
<moquist> jonfhancock: that tells us -- nope, you don't.
<jonfhancock> I guess not
<moquist> jonfhancock: if you're handing out DHCP for a range within 192.168.0.x, set your server IP address to something in that range -- such as 192.168.0.254.
<moquist> If you need to keep the IP address you have (all our IP addresses are 10.x.x.x), edit /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf to hand out IP addresses in the range you have, instead of 192.168.x.x.
<jonfhancock> I'm sorry, I'm a little confused.  The ip on ath (to the web) doesn't matter right.  It's only on eth0 (to the lan) that I'm concerned with?
<moquist> yes
<jonfhancock> Ok.  So, say I want to use a range like 192.168.160.x
<jonfhancock> I would set eth0 as static at 192.168.160.254
<moquist> either that or 192.168.160.1 is recommended
<jonfhancock> with a subnet of 255.255.255.0
<jonfhancock> k
<moquist> sounds good so far
<moquist> then your range statement in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf must be 192.168.160.2 192.168.160.253 or smaller.
<moquist> It would be good to leave room for some static hosts on at least one end, of course.
<moquist> There's no reason to make your DHCP range vastly larger than the largest number of hosts you expect.
<moquist> e.g., if you know you only have 20 thin clients, I would set your range to something like:
<moquist> range 192.168.160.50 192.168.160.100;
<moquist> but remember that addresses in that range will also be used by *any* DHCP clients on that network, not just thin clients.
<jonfhancock> Ah yes.. My printer and so on
<moquist> so if you have 20 TCs but groups of 75 with laptops come in for meetings sometimes, you have to account for that.
<jonfhancock> ok
<jonfhancock> I'm not too worried about that.
* moquist nods
<moquist> I'd rather over-explain than under-explain. :)
<jonfhancock> naturally
<jonfhancock> So here's what I have in dhcpd.conf
<jonfhancock> authoritative;
<jonfhancock> subnet 192.168.160.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {
<jonfhancock>   range 192.168.160.50 192.168.160.100;
<jonfhancock>   option domain-name "example.com";
<jonfhancock>   option domain-name-servers 192.168.160.254;
<jonfhancock>   option broadcast-address 192.168.160.255;
<jonfhancock>   option routers 192.168.160.254;
<jonfhancock>   option subnet-mask 255.255.255.0;
<jonfhancock>   if substring( option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 9 ) = "PXEClient" {
<jonfhancock>     filename "/ltsp/i386/pxelinux.0";
<jonfhancock>   }
<jonfhancock>   else{
<jonfhancock>     filename "/ltsp/i386/nbi.img";
<jonfhancock>   }
<jonfhancock>   option root-path "/opt/ltsp/i386";
<jonfhancock> }
<moquist> jonfhancock: it's considered polite not to paste stuff in IRC; use something like http://rafb.net/paste/
<jonfhancock> Sorry.
<moquist> jonfhancock: I'm nice. Other people would kick you from the channel (probably not this one, though) for doing that. :)
<moquist> jonfhancock: NP.
<jonfhancock> I'll remember that
<moquist> Well, I don't have privs to kick you here, even if I were mean. So you're very, very safe. :-D
<jonfhancock> haha
<stgraber> never try doing that on #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu :)
<jonfhancock> empty promises... ;)
<moquist> Yeah, it can really cause a lot of confusion in high traffic channels.
<jonfhancock> I'm sure.  although, I don't plan on spending much time in #ubuntu-devel...
* moquist is now looking at the paste
<stgraber> btw, this dhcpd.conf seems to be ok, now you'll need to put 192.168.160.254 on your NIC (if not already done) and restart dhcpd
<jonfhancock> That's what I've done.
<moquist> jonfhancock: looks OK; do you have 192.168.160.254 set up to do routing to the Internet?
<jonfhancock> can you elaborate?
<moquist> jonfhancock: http://rafb.net/p/nkEKaa53.html
<moquist> jonfhancock: it only matters if you'll have thick-clients on the network, too
<moquist> i.e., if a machine gets its DHCP from your server, it will try to get to the Internet through 192.168.160.254, which must then serve as a gateway
<jonfhancock> I haven't, but all my clients should be thin
<moquist> ok, then no problem.
<moquist> you don't actually need the option routers line at all in that case. (but I would leave it, anyway)
<jonfhancock> k
<jonfhancock> Is that something I could do for good measure, without risk of making my problem worse?
<jonfhancock> just in case I do have a thick client one day
<moquist> shouldn't really make a difference; I wouldn't mess with it unless you need to
<jonfhancock> k
<moquist> what I sent is only a runtime thing, BTW. you'd want to take care of ip_forward in sysctl.conf, and probably save the iptables with whatever mechanism does that.
* moquist doesn't remember OTOHH
<moquist> ogra: ping?
<jonfhancock> so to sum up, dhcpd.conf is configured ok, and the nic is asigned 192.168.160.254, but dhcp3 still fails to start.
<moquist> ?
<moquist> that's odd.
<moquist> paste your syslog at rafb :-)
<moquist> LaserJock: http://rafb.net/p/91gwVf77.html
<moquist> LaserJock: I was all ready to ask ogra about that, but then you showed up. :-D
<moquist> LaserJock: I just asked that in #ubuntu-motu and go no response (yet)
<jonfhancock> http://rafb.net/p/xJbLQs32.html
<jonfhancock> syslog
<LaserJock> moquist: I think it's generally frowned on to put executables in places other than */bin/
<moquist> jonfhancock: also paste the output from `ip addr` and your /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf NOTE: /etc/****ltsp****/dhcpd.conf
<moquist> LaserJock: k
<LaserJock> moquist: so is there only one perl script that is executed?
<moquist> LaserJock: so the right thing to do is spread the .pm files and the data dir out on the system?
<moquist> LaserJock: Hmm. No. There are a small handful of them.
<LaserJock> moquist: one thing you can do, I think, is house them in /usr/share/<packagname> and just symlink from /usr/bin/ to there
<moquist> LaserJock: I think that sounds like a straightforward option; I'll do that for now.
<jonfhancock> etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf and id addr http://rafb.net/p/gBIKDa26.html
<moquist> jonfhancock: eth0 has no IP address
<moquist> jonfhancock: is there a dhclient3 process running for eth0?
<moquist> jonfhancock: note the inet 192.168.2.113 line under ath0; you have no inet line under eth0
<jonfhancock> I don't know
<jonfhancock> I see
<moquist> jonfhancock: ps auxwwf | grep dhclient3
<jonfhancock> http://rafb.net/p/4Ml8mr63.html
<moquist> jonfhancock: you're a totally model citizen now. :-)
<jonfhancock> aww:-*
<moquist> "totally model". Hmm.
<moquist> jonfhancock: that looks good. I would do something like the following, and then see if dhcpd restarts:
<moquist> sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.160.254 netmask 255.255.255.0
<jonfhancock> BAM!
<jonfhancock> started fine!
<moquist> oh, good.
* moquist wasn't sure if BAM! was good or bad
<jonfhancock> haha
<jonfhancock> I suppose that could mean my server exploded...
<moquist> jonfhancock: you should see the 192.168.160.254 address showing up in /etc/network/interfaces if it's properly configured
<jonfhancock> indeed I do!
<jonfhancock> my thin client now gets an ip address, but won't boot.  PXE-E11:  ARP timeout
<jonfhancock> TFTP cannot open connection...
<jonfhancock> :'(
<jonfhancock> Unfortunatly, I have to go now.  Thanks for the help with dhcp at least!
<acc-akut> hi
<acc-akut> ogra
<acc-akut> das prob mit dem laden  konnte ich immernoch nich beheben
#edubuntu 2007-07-04
<moquist> ogra: ping?
<LaserJock> moquist: still around?
<moquist> LaserJock: yep
<moquist> LaserJock: sentcha mail
<LaserJock> yeah, I got it
<moquist> k
<moquist> I'm going to work out now, so I"ll be off for ~30 min
<moquist> but I'll check back here
<edunewbie> can someone help me troubleshoot my internet connection on a new install?
<juliux> !meta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meta - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<juliux> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<juliux> ;)
<edunewbie> New ethernet wire, but I know it works from testing with another computer.  Firefox won't connect.  The ethernet option won't let me configure and the loopback option doesn't seem to work.  It seems to be an IP problem, but don't know how to resolve.
<LaserJock> ogra: around?
<ogra> LaserJock, with half an eye
<LaserJock> ogra: I just had a chat with cjwatson
<LaserJock> he suggests making an edubuntu-app-install-data package with all our g-a-i stuff
<ogra> ok
<LaserJock> because otherwise we need to be messing around with debian-cd every time we need a change
<LaserJock> ogra: is today's meeting supposed to be a EC meeting?
<ogra> ah, crap, yes it was ...
<ogra> thanks for the reminder :)
<edistar> hey... is there a graphical tool to configure ldap authentification for the clients?
<edistar> someone here?
<RichEd-1> edistar: yep
<edistar> how can I allow restricted users to open the student-control-panel?
<edistar> cause I want to restict the teachers too, but they still have to be able to control the students ;)
<ogra> man sudoers :)
<RichEd> edistar: I'm not sure I can answer that ... will do a quick search for you ... give me a minure
<RichEd> *minute
<ogra> add them to a special group and allo that grup to execute student-control-panel only
<RichEd> ogra should be able to help ... he'll be around in 30 mins or so for the meeting <- had that ready in my entry
<RichEd> :) thanks ollie
<ogra> :)
<ogra> for ldap management ave a look at "lat" or "gq"
<ogra> *have
<edistar> ogra: I added a teacher group and set the /etc/sudoers to allow /usr/bin/student-control-panel
<edistar> but it had a lot of gtk errors and failed to start
<RichEd> === edubuntu meeting in #ubuntu-meeting === 10 mins
<ogra> edistar, which release is that?
<edistar> ogra: feisty
<edistar> ogra: student-control-panel doesn't work either..
<edistar> it needs x11vnc but I have installed that already
<ogra> did you read that ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallX11VncOnLtspClients
<ogra> x11vnc needs to be installed in the client environment
<ogra> not on the server
<edistar> ogra: how do I do that?
<edistar> oh, thanks
<edistar> !!
<ogra> ;)
<edistar> ogra: apt-get install x11vnc
<edistar> that doesn't work
<edistar> it can't find anything
<ogra> you need universe enabled ...
<edistar> how?
<edistar> in the chroot?
<ogra> easiest is to copy /etc/apt/sources.list from the server to the chroot
<ogra> and run apt-get update
<ogra> (in the chroot)
<edistar> okey
<edistar> looks good
<edistar> ldap managment is lat or gq?
<edistar> ogra: but it's very very buggy!
<edistar> keeps telling me it can't connect..
<edistar> ogra: in between it works sometimes
<edistar> can anyone help?
<edistar> it really doesn't work very well..
<RichEd> edistar: we're in the edubuntu meeting ... that's why ogra is busy and not here ...
<ogra> edistar, how many clients do you try to display there ?
<ogra> (simultaneously)
<edistar> ogra: one!
<edistar> it doesn't work, really it doesn't :(
<edistar> I locked one and then unlocked.. it didn't want to unlock anymore, just a black screen
<ogra> weird
<edistar> secondly...: it gives a warning at the boot that it is running x11vnc without a password.. I thought it generated one!
<ogra> no, it doesnt yet, thats the reason we dont install it by default
<ogra> (the vnc stuff)
<edistar> ogra: now it works again..
<edistar> sometimes it just stops working
<ogra> you can tr to set different options for the X11vnc call in the rc script ...
<ogra> i.e. restrict the size of the vnc windows .... switch on compression ...
<edistar> nice
<edistar> is if it is stable it is good...
<edistar> will it be better in gutsy?
<ogra> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/x11vnc_opts.html
<edistar> okey
<edistar> is there a gutsy testing version yet?
<ogra> i havent had time to get to ThinClientManager yet (thats how we call it nowadays), cant promise anything ... and cbx33 the former maintainer doesnt work on it anymore it seems
<edistar> hm
<edistar> will anyone else do that in the future?
<ogra> well, in the end its me ... but i also build edubuntu, maintain and code ltsp upstream and in ubuntu and care for a ton of other stuff ...
<ogra> so thats not my highest priority
<edistar> ogra: that's a shame, cause that is a main point for the IT teachers at school to decide for edubuntu or windows stuff..
<ogra> i know
<ogra> but an installable system and a not craching desktop are important as well :)
<ogra> there are many areas to take care of
<ogra> management apps are only one small piece of the pie
<ogra> and indeed any contribution is appreciated ;)
<edistar> ogra: very true :)
<edistar> ogra: which language is it?
<ogra> depends what piece you mean :)
<ogra> thin client manager ?
<ogra> thats python and pygtk
<edistar> okey.. is that hard? :P
<edistar> well.. I want to learn to program properly anyway and need some motivation ;)
<edistar> hm?
<edistar> ogra: I just asked..
<LaserJock> night ogra
<LaserJock> I'll probably upload edubuntu-docs while you are asleep
<ogra> cool
<LaserJock> hopefully I have app-install-data-edubuntu and some metapackages soon for you too look at
<ogra> i'll drop in the new X detection code tomorrow
<LaserJock> coolio
<ogra> it was so much fun, i just couldnt stop the whole day
<ogra> (i didnt even plan to do that today ... it jumped on me)
<LaserJock> heh
<ogra> but i learned a lot new sed commands :)
<LaserJock> cool
#edubuntu 2007-07-05
<xivulon> Hi all
<xivulon> I am wubi author
<xivulon> I'd like to include edubuntu in our final version
<xivulon> I have a couple of questions
<xivulon> 1 is this desirable to you?
<xivulon> 2 is there an alternate-iso version of edubuntu (I assume the server one) and can I install the desktop with that?
<ogra> yes
<ogra> (2)
<ogra> and yes to 1 as well indeed :)
<ogra> the server CD has a workstation install mode, you can select it from the cD bootmenu
<ogra> but note that many edu apps n the server CD moved to the server-addon CD
<xivulon> is that an alternate-iso style installer
<ogra> yes
<xivulon> is the kernel the same used in the ubuntu alternate iso (2.6.20-15-generic)?
<xivulon> will the desktop be spoiled by the lack of the additional packages?
<xivulon> do you have a dvd iso (alternate) which supports all packages?
<xivulon> Is it enough to install edubuntu-desktop from the alternate iso to take care of "everything"?
<xivulon> apologies for all the questions
<ogra> the desktop looks like usual, but things like gcompris and kdeedu are not installed by defult
<ogra> we have a dvd as well indeed
<ogra> and use the same kernel
<ogra> (under the hood edubuntu and ubuntu are identical apart from the ltsp stuff)
<ogra> the major differnce in the desktop is the app selection and artwork
<xivulon> does the dvd work like an alternate iso (debian-installer)?
<ogra> both ...
<ogra> it has both isos on it and all options of both in the bootmenu
<xivulon> That I guess might be the best shot for inclusion
<RichEd> hi ogra & xivulon ... excuse my ignorance, what's wubi ?
<xivulon> http://wubi-installer.org
<ogra> http://wubi-installer.org/
<RichEd> thanks :) also reading the wikipedia article
<xivulon> I'am ago, by the way
<xivulon> Ok I'll try to bundle edubuntu in the coming days, then I'll pop here to ask some volunteers to test it
<xivulon> What would be 5 to 10 good mirrors to use?
<xivulon> I see http://www.edubuntu.org/Download, but I'd rather have a short list, we cannot select by country at the moment
<RichEd> ogra: http://www.schoollibraryjournal.com/article/CA6456392.html
<RichEd> great review I helped out with ... request via the marketing team
<RichEd> trying to get it on the fridge as well
<ogra> cool !!!
<RichEd> and another one due out soon from the Technology in Higher Education ... also US ...
<RichEd> ogra: read the first two posts here : http://coloco.ubuntu-rocks.org/
<ogra> woah
<ogra> impressing
<RichEd> some good stuff there ...
<RichEd> * what they presented
<RichEd> * how they presented
<RichEd> * the HP server (nice relationship opportunity)
<RichEd> * the local support offering
* RichEd will follow up to keep them cooking
<edistar> hello
<RichEd> hello edistar
<edistar> ogra: are you there?
<edistar> how do I get the source for the student-control-panel?
<gnomefreak> edistar: apt-get source student-control-panel
<edistar> gnomefreak: and where will that source be then? sry, I'm still a beginner..
<edistar> and I'd like to download it somewhere from the net, cause I need to program on a different pc..
<gnomefreak> edistar: whatever dir you are in in terminal
<edistar> ah, not bad..
<gnomefreak> edistar: normally i make a dir named after what source i pull cd into it and than apt-get source
<edistar> okey:)
<edistar> gnomefreak: do you think the student-control-panel is complex?
<gnomefreak> edistar: i havent looked at it but what do you plan to do with it?
<edistar> gnomefreak: fix a few bugs..
<edistar> gnomefreak: I have never contributed.. so I need to start somewhere..  I guess
<gnomefreak> edistar: depending on bugs it could be very easy or the biggest pain in hte butt you have ever seen
<gnomefreak> s/hte/the
<edistar> gnomefreak: at least it's python
<gnomefreak> edistar: example ive been working on firefox3.0 for 3 days now because upstream screwed some things up
<gnomefreak> edistar: normally very simple changes
<edistar> gnomefreak: what is firefox 3 looking like? will it bring major improvements?
<gnomefreak> edistar: yes it shoudl when final and that is one reason its taking so long that and libcario
<edistar> okey
<edistar> gnomefreak: good luck ;)
<gnomefreak> ty you too
<edistar> gnomefreak: what is the version control system in ubuntu again?
<gnomefreak> edistar: for new packages or just bug fixes?
<gnomefreak> there is a wiki on it (just dont know it)
<gnomefreak> edistar: if just bug fixes you should beable to bump the # after ubuntu example 1.1.1-0ubuntu1 would be 1.1.1-0ubuntu2 after you fix it
<edistar> gnomefreak: okey
<gnomefreak> edistar: you might want to hang out in #ubuntu-motu they can answer almost any question you have
<edistar> gnomefreak: bazaar?
<gnomefreak> i use bzr
<gnomefreak> same thing for the most part afaik
<edistar> gnomefreak: I'll give it a try
<edistar> is there a xen domain image for edubuntu? modified?
<kim0> I'd like to use something like edubuntu, except for College education (so stuff like tuxpaint is not really useful, rather C compilers & such needed)
<kim0> is there any ready made packages ?
<edistar> kim0: just install the packages?
<kim0> u mena ltsp packages ?
<edistar> or do you mean ready-bundled?
<kim0> yeah kinda
<edistar> kim0: there are no specific college bundles afaik :(
<kim0> I need the remote control features and such
<kim0> yeah ok
<kim0> would be a nice idea though
<kim0> :)
<edistar> is edubuntu very active actually?
<RichEd> edistar: it depends on the time of day ... we have many more people in UTC evenings ... work commitments
<edistar> RichEd: okey :) I mean with programming etc..
<andrew____> What package do I need to install on top of ubuntu server to get ltsp functionality?
<RichEd> andrew LTSP :)
<RichEd> let me dig out the wiki link
<andrew____> I've seen some others, like ltsp-server-standalone
<ogra> andrew____, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<andrew____> thank ogra
<RichEd> ogra: thanks ...
<andrew____> If you have the time, I'm putting together a mixed thin client/ thick client network that should have roughly 45 thin clients...I'm trying to get some 2nd and 3rd opinions on server requirements...
<andrew____> So far I'm gathering that lots of RAM is Key (~8GB) and a fast processor and network cards wouldn't hurt
<ogra> how many thin, how many thinck ones ?
<ogra> *thick
<andrew____> 45 thin, 20 thick
<andrew____> But i want to be able to scale up...
<ogra> you dont need any ressources for the thick ones on the server ..
<ogra> they will only need ram/cpu for booting
<ogra> fir the thin clients a good average is to say you need 128M per client on the server
<ogra> to run the server alond you should have 256M
<ogra> so 256+(128*<number_of_clients> = needed ram
<ogra> whoops lost a bracket
<Neko> 6GB for 40 clients? that's a lot....
<ogra> well, gnme is a big desktop
<ogra> *gnome
<ogra> kde needs about 150M
<ogra> xfce will be happy with less
<andrew____> How much does processor speed matter on the server?
<ogra> but if you use firefox and openoffice the desktop suddenly doesnt matter anymore :)
<Neko> doesn't the server share libraries when it's sharing to thin clients? surely it's 128MB for the first client then unique data added on top per client, not 128MB total?
<ogra> Neko, well, its a rcommendation, you can try with less :)
<Neko> ogra, btw I'll be bugging you about LTSP in the next weeks I just got off the phone with Malcolm and Richard
<ogra> i like to be on the safe side with my recommendations ;)
<Neko> not today though :|
<ogra> andrew____, totally depends on the usage
<Neko> just some fair warning :)
<RichEd> hi Neko/matt ... good to see you here :)
<Neko> hi :)_
<RichEd> also, you may consider joining the edubuntu-devel list ... lists.ubuntu.com
<andrew____> right. So let's say a whole class of students want to use Kig, a graphic geometry program...at the same time
<ogra> Neko, nice, feel free to bug me :)
<Neko> my allergies are playing me havoc and I didn't sleep at all last night (was kicking Gentoo to the ground all night) so I'll catch up with this tomorrow. Hopefully Johan will have found time to tell me exactly WHAT he did with Ubuntu.. :)
<Neko> I don't know if he used LTSP at all, even, and he doesn't have an XGI card since he's an early adopter, so.. lots of things to think about while trying not to scratch my arms off
<Neko> just joined edubuntu-devel anyhway
<RichEd> ogra: edulinux meeting again ... please pop into the channel ... you don't have to participate unless called by name
<ogra> pop
<andrew____> Are there any recopmmended case studies where I can look at successful network hardware config to run LTSP?...I'm finding the guessing game to be pretty dicouraging from the standpoint of spending a school's budget.  I need some more certainty about hardware spec.
<RichEd> andrew____: we've got a programme running at Canonical to certify hardware under Ubuntu / Edubuntu. The LTSP side is an area we are busy tackling.
<RichEd> It also needs the OEMs to come to the party as well.
<RichEd> If you give us an idea of the components you are looking for, we can possibly check for past experience. Mailing edubuntu-devel may be a good option to explore for comment.
<RichEd> Also ask in #ltsp ... sbalneav and jammcq
<flubber> Can anybody help me get hal running for the ubuntu hardware database.
<jonfhancock> moquist!
<andreas_> Hi, annyone here?
<andreas_> I have a 10 year old son, is it best to let him have Ubuntu or Edubuntu?
<ogra> let him try both liveCDs ?
<ogra> so he can decide what he likes best :)
<andreas_> But is Edubuntu best for kids, he has only used computers for word and RuneScape
<ogra> it has a lot of educational games etc ... so yes its suited very well for him
<tamachan> I just installed a Feisty test server, but
<tamachan> I get TFTP open timeout error
<tamachan> How can I fix it?
<ogra> does the server have two network cards ?
<tamachan> Only one
<ogra> do you have another dhcp server in your network ?
<tamachan> I disabled the router:s dhcp server
<tamachan> router's
<ogra> is the one on the server running ?
<tamachan> How do I know?
<ogra> open a terminal: ps ax|grep dhcp
<ogra> shoudl return a line with /usr/sbin/dhcpd3
<tamachan> I think it is.  I get 5148 ? Ss 0:00 /usr/sbin/dhcp3 ....
<ogra> ok
<tamachan> -q eth0 -pf /var/run/dhcp ...
<ogra> yup, looks ok
<ogra> tats an edubuntu server ?
<ogra> with the out of the box ltsp install ?
<tamachan> yes, edubuntu feisty fawn 7.04
<ogra> ok
<tamachan> yes
<ogra> can you paste the /etc/ltsp/dhcdp.conf file and the output of the command ifconfig -a to a pastebin ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ for example
<ogra> err
<ogra> /etc/ltsp/dhcp.conf
<tamachan> ok wait
<tamachan> Ok, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28647/
<ogra> well, ok, thats the default file
<tamachan> I confirmed that the dhcp server is dissabled on the router
<ogra> what about the ifconfig -a output ?
<tamachan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28649/
<tamachan> thats the ifconfig -a
<ogra> looks fine as well
<ogra> so what exactly do you see on your screen if you try to boot a client ?
<tamachan> I start new client now
<tamachan> I see CLIENT MAC ADDR: ... GUID:... CLIENT IP: 192.168.0.250 MASK 255.255.255.0 DHCP IP: 192.168.0.254 GATEWAY IP: 192.168.0.1
<tamachan> PXE-E32; TFTP Open timeout
<ogra> hmm
<tamachan> TFTP....
<ogra> do you have a /var/lib/tftpboot/ltsp/i386 dir ?
<ogra> and is a kernel in there (vmlinuz)
<tamachan> let me check
<tamachan> Yes, I have ..../i386 dir
<tamachan> there is vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-I386
<tamachan>  vmlinuz -> vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-386
<ogra> ok
<ogra> so the file it wants to download exists
<tamachan> I have an idea.  I'll reboot.  I think machine might have two different kernels.  Maybe I chose wrong one.
<tamachan> I will be back soon, thanks for help
<tamachan> Is it supposed to be kernel 2.6.20-15-386? or 2.6.20-16-386?
<ogra> the default one is -15 but if you had network during install -16 might be the security update
<tamachan> I think I chose -16.  Would that be problem?
<ogra> no
<tamachan> ok
<ogra> the tftp server shouldnt care
<tamachan> ok
<ogra> can you do: grep tftp /etc/inetd.conf
<tamachan> ok wait
<ogra> and paste the output here
<ogra> (should be only one line)
<tamachan> tftp           dgram   udp     wait    root  /usr/sbin/in.tftpd /usr/sbin/in.tftpd -s /var/lib/tftpboot
<ogra> hmm, thats fine as well
<ogra> all bits and pieces are in place, i wonder why it doesnt work
<ogra> chek if inetd runs: ps ax|grep inetd
<tamachan> me too
<ogra> should return /usr/sbin/inetd
<tamachan> yes it does
<ogra> chek if you get any messages and errors in your daemon logfile run: tail -f /var/log/daemon.log
<ogra> then boot a client and watch the messages in the terminal you run that command in
<ogra> (you can exit the tail command with ctrl-c)
<tamachan> ok i am doing now
<tamachan> No errors after client reboot and TFTP open timeout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/28658/
<ogra> thats extremly strange
<ogra> especially since you get proper dhcp handling it seems
<tamachan> Maybe I should reinstall? from scratch?
<ogra> do you have a managed switch or some other hardware that could cause packets not being transmitted between the two ?
<tamachan> this is a test server running on same switch as client
<ogra> right, but is this a managed switch ?
<tamachan> switch is connected to router and router to internet
<tamachan> I don't think so
<ogra> hmm
<tamachan> it is a simple 8 port logitec switch
<ogra> that shouldnt have any effect ...
<tamachan> ogra, thank you for help
<tamachan> what do you think I should do? Reinstall?
<LaserJock> ogra: edubuntu-docs made it
<Baby> i have a 1st draft of the debtag categories to rate games for children, anyone out there who might be interested and can give some feedback and comments on them?
<andrew____> In the market for thin clients to run LTSP...does it matter what embedded OS they ship with (for LTSP purposes)?
#edubuntu 2007-07-06
<wolflord> Afternoon all
<wolflord> I have a question for all you Ubuntu experts, I am trying to setup a VPN on my Ubuntu box so I can view my box from work, question is ... HOW :)
<wolflord> I have vnc working fine, but I would like to have a more secure connection
* wolflord thinks he talking to the wind
<cliebow>   wolflord maybe nx is the way to go
<wolflord> ok what is nx ?
<wolflord> I found the howto's on how to VPN to a diffrent computer, but nothing on if I want to VPN into my Linux box from a Windows Computer
<OptimusRex> does anyone know how to set up my display setting on my new edubuntu installation? There was a way of doing it through the konsole but I can't find the notes
<OptimusRex> ubotu, help me with graphics settings please
<LaserJock> OptimusRex: ubotu is an IRC bot
<OptimusRex> that's ok but how do I get to search his knowledge base
<OptimusRex> there's a way to make him pick key phrases and get answers
<LaserJock> yeah
<LaserJock> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<OptimusRex> I'm trying to install edubuntu but everything is too large for the screen so that I cannot see the ok buttons. Any help?
<LaserJock> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution  perhaps
<OptimusRex> that does not work if the OS is not installed. I'm still running the live dvd but can't install coz I cannot see everything.
<OptimusRex> I need the Konsole and the commands that go with that. Do you know these
<LaserJock> you can't get to the menu?
<OptimusRex> I can get to the menu but the menu does not let me set anything to more than 640x480
<OptimusRex> that's a fault of the live cd
<LaserJock> well, that was the best it detected
<OptimusRex> that's true. Hey, I've selected install on hard disk and it is showing the options to set everything. Let me see
<willvdl> morning all
<LaserJock> hi willvdl
<willvdl> hey, long time
<LaserJock> yeah
<willvdl> taken a wee break. been reviving my photography
<jsgotangco> hi
<willvdl> hey
<A_b> Greetings, I am currently downloading edubuntu live cd and was wondering if what desktop is the default if there is one?
<LaserJock> Gnome is the default
<LaserJock> although you can install Xfce4 from the Classroom Server Addon CD
<willvdl> outa here. later folks
<LaserJock> which you'll want anyway if you want the educational apps that are on the liveCD
<RichEd> hi LaserJock / jsgotangco & A_b
<LaserJock> I'm out too, night all
<LaserJock> hi RichEd
<RichEd> g'night laser
<A_b> greetings RichEd
<RichEd> A_b: I see your info is KDE ... are you a teacher / student / admin ?
<A_b> neither, I am a mature student and am looking for an os for my old p2 400 mhz with 128 of ram. For my children to become linux users as I am a new user :)
<A_b> Creative writing major
<RichEd> :) well edubuntu is what you want then ...
<A_b> I am currently running opensuse 10.2 on this old 900mhz P3 IBM thinkpad - it was the first linux os that just worked on this computer after win98 just couldn't go anymore
<RichEd> well ubuntu is often labelled as "just works" and edubuntu comes with some cool apps for kids ... some fun ... some educational
<A_b> and love the way linux seems to just do what it has to do and yes my son who is 12 is itching to look at some possibilities for developing his skills in graphics and animation
<A_b> but i'm looking forward to trying out the live cd :)
<exw> this page: ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsIntel ) has a column with "Supports network install?". what do they mean when they say "network install"?
<RichEd> exw: I'd guess they mean it supports an install across the network from a sever
<exw> RichEd: for me ( newbie ) it just seams kinda weird that the network card would play such a important part in the install... i would have guesses if the card connected to the network, you would be able able to transfer any kind of traffic, whether it be an install or just a web page
<exw> you know... packets are packets, right?
<RichEd> exw: I think it's that the network card is able to find the server on boot, without any local software, and then start the install ... on older cards, you'd need local software to load the network drivers first before the server would be visible
<RichEd> that's my guess ... open to correction
<exw> ok, thanks for your help
<wizzy> I am confused about the root-path param in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf - how do I add a root-server ?
<wizzy> I used to put it as "root-path 172.20.1.3:/opt/ltsp/i386"
<wizzy> But it doesn't seem to like the host part any more
<wizzy> Is this a regression, or is there another parameter in dhcpd.conf that I use ?
<wizzy> Or should I ask on #ltsp ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizzy, if you dont get any help here try #ltsp
<sbalneav> Morning all
<wizzy> sbalneav: afternoon..
<juliux> hi sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello
<ogra> wizzy, known bug, add nfsroot="172.20.1.3:/opt/ltsp/i386" to the pxe parameters
<ogra> its fixed in the last initramfs-tools version in gutsy
<wizzy> ogra: thanks
#edubuntu 2007-07-07
<racter> hi all - i'm having a weird glitch where my users can't log out (using gnome)
<racter> hey cliebow
<racter> i'm still having this weird glitch where users can't log out - has anyone seen that before?
<andrew____> I have LTSP installed on top of ubuntu server and working, but I do not have Thin Client Manager...how do I install?
<dtrask> Andrew....I'm not sure if it's possible given the underlying differences between the way Edubuntu runs LTSP and straight LTSP on Ubuntu....but the man to ask is Ogra.  He's here, but it's the middle of the night in Germany.  If you are in the US or Western Hemisphere....ask again in the morning
<andrew____> Should I just install Edubuntu server? I'm just messing around here...
<dtrask> don't take my word for it....it may very well be possible....not sure.  LTSP on Edubuntu runs a chroot environment....so the paths are differents...etc.
<dtrask> that would be the quick way to get what you want
<andrew____> apt-get install edubuntu-server?
<dtrask> you can opt not to install the education stuff....you can also remove it
<dtrask> don't think so....you may want to d/l the ISO from edubuntu.org
<dtrask> get the classroom server version
* Starting logfile irclogs/edubuntu.log
<student> I'm using edubuntu with a test network of 1 thin client and a server with 512MB Ram...when I run YouTube videos in flash player there's no sound and the video freezes after about 5s of play time.   Is this normal behavior?
<andrew____> Can't get "Share Screen" to work in Thin Client Manager...I've got x11vnc working for the purposes of viewing the thin client screens in the TCM panel.
<siga> hello
<siga> i am starting a K-8 computer class for a private school does anyone know of a good place to start looking for curriculum information related to using linux and the internet
#edubuntu 2007-07-08
<i_is_cat> feisty?.. i am downloading gutsy 7.10
<i_is_cat> :/
<aze> funny trick with beryl : http://tomateotra.wordpress.com/2007/02/10/howto-muchas-caras-en-beryl/
<i_is_cat> well so far the 5yr old likes it :)
<sbalneav> Afternoon all
<Fuzz> Question regarding LTSP. I just did a fresh install of 7.04 and changed the DHCP options as my network does not match the default 192.168.0.x network. I also ran ltsp-update-sshkeys and am still unable to login from a client that booted from PXE any idea what I am missing?
<sbalneav> Fuzz: Did you restart the dhcpd after you edited the dhcpd.conf?
<sbalneav> And which dhcpd.conf did you edit?
<Fuzz> dhcpd would not start initially because the networks were not correct with my manual nic configuration. I edited the dhcpd.conf in /et/ltsp
<Fuzz> after I edited it I started dhcpd
<Fuzz> the client boots fine to the edubuntu login but I cannot login
<Fuzz> do I have to create the accounts a certain way?
<sbalneav> No, regular ones should be fine.
<Fuzz> should I chroot to /opt/lstp/i386 first?
<sbalneav> No,
<Fuzz> hmmm maybe that is the problem
<sbalneav> that would be
<sbalneav> run the ltsp-update-sshkeys just as regular root, not chrooted.
<cbx33> hey sbalneav
<sbalneav> Hello cbx33
<cbx33> howz it going
<sbalneav> codin' codin' codin' :)
<cbx33> awesome
<sbalneav> You?
<cbx33> loadsa stuff
<cbx33> getting started on a few new projects
#edubuntu 2008-06-30
<MrOmicron> Hi, I'm new to linux and everything, just had a question about edubuntu, setting up a server with edubuntu, do I install the "Edubuntu Classroom Server (thin client)" download on the server, or would I install this on the machines that will be the thin clients? And if i install it on the thin client machines, which software would I install on the server?
<ezoner> please, is there someone who want help with partition resize using Ubuntu LIVE CD ?
<ogra> ezoner, #ubuntu is the right place for that, try there :)
<ezoner> ogra: i have a new notebook from my company and I want to resize the partition but is Windows Vista on it.. so I want to be sure if I use the resize the partition on Ubuntu LIVE CD that the Vista will not harm and boot work normaly after that operation
<ogra> right, the guys in #ubuntu should be able to help you with that
#edubuntu 2008-07-01
<Nubae> hi ogra
<Nubae> quick question for you...
<Nubae> I've been asked to test sugar on one of the new classmate 2nd gens
<Nubae> I know you've been working with them for a while... u think installing ubuntu and then sugar ontop will just work out of the box?
<ogra> depends what model you have
<ogra> the one with 2G disk wont work out of the box with a normal ubuntu install not enough space
<ogra> you could grab my image and modify the squashfs in it manually though
<ogra> beyond that sugar should indeed just work ...
<ogra> its in the archive and properly packaged
<Nubae> its the atom chipset one...
<Nubae> have to go pick it up today at olpc austria, where's your image?
<Nubae> btw... I predicted Spain Germany in the finals... and Spain won!
<Nubae> heh
<ogra> oh, there is no atom image yet
<ogra> i'm actually diong the first testbuild of that this minute, but its not ready yet for publishing
<Nubae> ok, for the time being I'll go with a sugar live cd, which should work, but would be nice to see how it goes with ubuntu...
<ogra> well, to make use of all the atom features you surely want ubuntu ... there is no other distro supporting lpia yet
<ogra> (lpia == package architecture for atom)
<Nubae> nice one... ok, well if you want help testing it out or anything let me know
<ogra> some time during this week there will be an lpia netbook image for the classmate up
<ogra> i'll ping you
<Nubae> great...
<aarmelvin_Linux> hidiots..wht is ubuntu
<|joshiggins|> sdf
<|joshiggins|> hello?
<kovert> ? Is tcm bart of edubuntu?
<ogra> it was once ... its not maintained atm
<ogra> we replaced it with italc all over the place ...
<kovert> thin client manager?
<kovert> sould helvetica to me
<kovert> < needs some help (white paper?) setting up users and groups
<kovert> or will sabayon do it all
<pmfranco_> Este foro se comunica en español???
<ogra> sabayon is for setting up desktop profiles for users
<ogra> i.e. locking down functionallity
<kovert> cool
<kovert> ogra is there a basic guide to setting up a first general (non root) USER?
<ogra> in the users and groups admin tool
<ogra> just go there, its in the system->preferences menu
<kovert> <is going there
<ogra> all users you create there will by default be non root desktop users ... if you want another admin account, there is a checkbox for that
<kovert> ok so make a base user group then limit it in sabayon?
<ogra> no, sadly sabayon doesnt handle groups, you need to add every user individually to the profile
<kovert> ok sabayon is loaded (wish it created it's own user)
<kovert> now I got to find the man for it
<kovert> can I switch it to kde?
<kovert> edbuntu?
<kovert> yes
<kovert> ?
<psyke83> hi, can I get some confirmation whether or not Edubuntu 8.04 (Hardy) uses PulseAudio by default?
<kovert> well i can try someting
<kovert> on my server
#edubuntu 2008-07-02
<werwolf_> helloo people !
<werwolf_> I#v Prolems since Edubuntu 7.10 to costumize the Thin-Client-root  the settings in/op7ltsp/i386/.../ltd.conf  won't be recognized ?
<werwolf_> with 8.04 the same problems
<werwolf_> sorry lts.conf
<werwolf_> can anybody hekp me ?
<werwolf_> i wanna make a VDR-Thinclient with ltsp on ubuntu 8.04  but there's several problems about the lts.con in the client chroot
<werwolf_> 
<werwolf_> i've problems to get the settings in lts.conf to be recdognized  pulsedaquio even too ?
<werwolf_> on the server (i386) pulseaudio must start from hand in shell "pulseaudio -D"
<werwolf_> what to do ?
<werwolf_> hello anyone awaken   D:)
<werwolf_> can i solve it witj python.ltsp package ?
<werwolf_> sorry don't speak python !!
<werwolf_> perhaps is the channel closed at the moment ?
<werwolf_> i'm not so familiar with IRC
<werwolf_> wanna make a big MediaCenter with my own wishes and solutions but can't get over the lirc  hill
<werwolf_> oh sorry belongs to other channel
<werwolf_> noone here to give little help
<werwolf_> ?
<werwolf_> plz !
<moquist> ogra: ping
<ogra> hey
<moquist> so the moodle package has been 98% done for a few weeks now
<moquist> it's in REVU
<moquist> the last step (which I'm hoping to take in the next few days) is making passwords with '"\ work instead of be excluded
<ogra> oh, cool
<moquist> well, that's the last step of the first step :)
<ogra> heh
<moquist> the next step is getting it in debian, and then after that, breaking out the other packages that are included
<ogra> yeah
<moquist> if you have a chance to look at what's in REVU, I'd appreciate any comments
<ogra> will do so
<moquist> thx
<ogra> :)
<ogra> thanks for doing the work :)
<moquist> yep; NP
<moquist> much of it was done at UDS :)
<ogra> did you talk more with rich btw ?
<Nubae> ogra on Friday I'm meeting up with some folks to sugarise the new hp mininote, the eeepc and the atom classmate pc... u think the netbook-remix will be ready by then?
<moquist> ogra: I looked at the moodle package again, and I'm only disallowing the quoting characters in the new password being entered for the new Moodle database, so I don't feel so bad about simply disallowing them. What do you think?
<moquist> That is, if you enter a password containing ', ", or \, then the config script makes you enter a new one without any of those chars.
#edubuntu 2008-07-03
<Nubae> ogra: for netbook-remix should I just install a command line system and then netbook on top or full hardy gnome?
<ogra> ubuntu-desktop and then the etbook apps
<ogra> *netbook
<Nubae> right, but from what base? alternate cd?
<ogra> you will need to customize the dektop setup (delete the bottom panel, add the windowmanager extesion to autostart , add teh go-home and window picker applets to teh top panel etc)
<ogra> i'd just do it from network :)
<Nubae> yeah those instructions are in the link you gave me
<Nubae> I guess I can do that... better since the eeepc has no cd rom drive (doh)
<ogra> alternate or desktop CDs will do
<ogra> no usb CD rom at your place ?
<Nubae> nope, kinda dead expensive technology
<Nubae> ogra: u mentioned tranlsating handbook to Spanish
<Nubae> I have some more time now...
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know how / from where  i can find and install drivers for my sound card?  just upgraded to 8.04 and sound doesn'
<AMLNXUSR> work*
<Jane_ux> I have a Ubuntu/LTSP network with approx. 200 user, which kind of internet connection may I have (bandwitch)?
<Jane_ed> ﻿how can I disable move the desktop icons???
<Jane_ux> ﻿how can i do so a user only can save documents in a specific folder eg. /home/user/Documents
#edubuntu 2008-07-04
<werwolf> hellooo
<werwolf> how can i costumize the ThinClient-chrootm with lts.con it won't be recognizef  ?
<mib_btjb1m> so, Im googling around and finding mixed response. Wondered if I could get some help here. I started with ubuntu, then installed the edubuntu add-on. How would I go about going back to plain ubuntu?
<mib_btjb1m> this is of course hardy heron
<Nubae> ogra: are u there, Don't mean to hassle you, was just wondering if the lpia (atom) netbook-remix is ready?
<stgraber> ogra: Can you please upload: http://www.stgraber.org/download/ubuntu/italc/
<ogra> will do
<stgraber> fixes the x11vnc issue once and for all and some other things. It's basically exactly what I'd like as 1.0.9 upstream :)
<ogra> which we'll surely get soon i bet :)
<stgraber> I hope so, Tobias just needs to merge some of my patches and release it
<Nubae> ogra: so I took a look at the classmate, and it came pre-installed with ubuntu 7.10!
<ogra> ugh
<ogra> how big is the disk ?
<Nubae> think 4 gigs
<Nubae> like the asus eeepc
<ogra> ah, k
<ogra> the noral cmpc has only two
<ogra> so if you are lucky you dont have the ompressed install
<Nubae> it was really quite fast
<Nubae> yeah no its a regular ubuntu install
<Nubae> straight from live cd
<ogra> the 7.10 image i did wasnt for distribution, but it seems some OEMs didnt respect that
<ogra> (which they are free to do with a free image ... but will get users into troule)
<Nubae> Iĺl have a closer look this evening at what image it is exactlz
<ogra> well, if it was installed from libeCD all should be fine
<Nubae> well, this is a test pc of course....
<ogra> thats ok on the 4G
<Nubae> but its not got any atom based stuff... so I guess installing your image would be the next step right?
<Nubae> that way we can compare speed/cpu/ram usage
<ogra> right, as soon as i'm done (no ETA, still fiddling)
<Nubae> hehe ok, I wont ask again, I know its annoying for you
<Pierre-Yann> Hi. Have you tried to use hostnames ( i.e. "[client1]") instead of mac addresses to create thin client special sections in lts.conf ? Can't get it working.
<ogra> you need a proper dns server setup in the client network for that ... i'd go with MAC adresses instead of putting that maintenance overhead on me
<Pierre-Yann> Oh. I thought it was sufficient to declare host names in the local server /etc/hosts file and /etc/dhcpd.conf...
<Pierre-Yann> I mean /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<ogra> you could try to copy the hosts file inot the chroot
<Pierre-Yann> No, then it would be a real overhead to update the chroot every time i change an ip address...
<ogra> well, either that or a DNS server :)
<ogra> or stick to MACs ... thats why we did that by default, its a pain to maintain a DNS server and all other parts of ltsp were developed with that in mind ...
<ogra> but indeed you *can* use one if you want :)
<Pierre-Yann> Well, i thought it would be easier to use hostnames: say you want to install a local printer on a thin client: cups needs an ip address, so you assign it with dhcp. Then back again to mac address with lts.conf. Conclusion: to get a local printer you need to modify at least 3 files (dhcpd.conf, lts.conf, cupsd stuff) using 2 different notations (mac address and ip address). Not really convenient.
<Pierre-Yann> I forgot: i'm supposed to administer 23 Hardy/ltsp servers for a total of approx 450 thin clients. Anything simplifying this task would be appreciated...
<stgraber> you can have dhcpd automatically create DNS records
<Pierre-Yann> ok, as long as i can use those hostnames in lts.conf...
<stgraber> then you'll need to have your DHCP server send that DNS server to the client and they will be able to resolve : clientXYZ.your.lan.com and you'll be able to use that in lts.conf
<stgraber> (you'll need to google that a bit ...)
<Pierre-Yann> Ok, i'm gonna google on this. Thx.
<Pierre-Yann> Not related: thin client manager: works only for first login session on a thin client. Once user logs out (back to ldm screen), x11vnc gently dies in the thin client. Any fix ?
<stgraber> italc is the new classroom manager since 8.04, we don't maintain tcm anymore
<ogra> Pierre-Yann, tcm's vnc part never really worked right, if anyone touches that app again my proposal is to drop the tab completely ... use italc,.. its the future :)
<ogra> stgraber, uploaded now btw, sorry for the delay, had a busy day
<stgraber> ogra: cool, np
<stgraber> I just upgraded to Intrepid, relatively stable so far
<stgraber> and I have my sd card reader working !!! :)
<ogra> well, mdz had a rough ride :)
<ogra> (as you can see on -devel-discuss)
<stgraber> well, I didn't really upgraded :), I saved my /home and reinstalled
<stgraber> yep, I saw his mail
<ogra> i still have to stick with hardy until the sprint :/
<stgraber> I usually reinstall my lappy with Alpha-1 then upgrade all the time until the Alpha-1 of the next release :)
<stgraber> nvidia/fglrx drivers are broken, I had to patch my fglrx by hand and restart dkms. Other than that, the intel wireless firmwares were missing and I had to install linux-restricted-modules-common by hand.
<ogra> stgraber,
<ogra> Rejected:
<ogra> Not permitted to upload to the RELEASE pocket in a series in the 'CURRENT' state.
<ogra> ...
<ogra> Distribution: hardy
<ogra> sorry, didnt check before uploading
 * ogra does a quickfix
<ogra> (changed both hardy occurences to intrepid, please fix accordingly in your package)
 * stgraber wonders why it's hardy in the changelog ... 
<stgraber> ogra: fixed, thanks
<stgraber> I guess that was because I was using dch on an hardy system, it didn't check the release of the previous change ...
<ogra> likely
<stgraber> hmm, failed on hppa, sparc and ia64 because of a dep problem with qt4. I'll need to ask for a give back once qt is updated there
<aidy> hi
#edubuntu 2008-07-05
<xjunio1> how do I upgrade edubuntu from 6.06 to 8.04
<xjunio1> ?
<chjunior> ?
<Jane_ux> ﻿how can I lock the position of the desktop icons in gnome-nautilus????
<Jane_ux> ﻿or where exactily the desktop configuration files are stored???
#edubuntu 2008-07-06
<krish> hi, is there no 64 bit edubuntu?
#edubuntu 2009-06-29
<oneandoneis2> Afternoon all
<oneandoneis2> Got a request for information: Friend of mine works at a large school that's about to lose its Windows site license. She and a few other teachers are trying to make a case for taking this opportunity to switch to Linux rather than buy a new license. Can anyone recommend any resources she can use to convince the Powers That Be that she's right?
<erosa> Show them the Andalusian project: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andalusian_ICT_schools_Network and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CGA_%28Advanced_Management_Centre%29
<erosa> The info is a bit outdated but still useful
<oneandoneis2> Thanks erosa, shall pass that along!
<dgroos_> Hello All--
<sbalneav> Morning all
<dgroos_> Can anyone help me with 2 roadblocks I've encountered?  They are
<dgroos_> working with Sabayon
<dgroos_> and installing Java on localapps.
<sbalneav> ok, what do you need?
<dgroos_> Morning sbalneav.
<dgroos_> sbalneav: I'm working to use Sabayon and didn't get too far...
<sbalneav> Whcih packages are you installing? The ones from my PPA?
<dgroos_> I installed it from your PPA, yes.
<sbalneav> Ok, so, describe the prblem.
<dgroos_> and once I installed it I started it from the menu and using the instructions I found on a web page I tried to edit a user profile, but couldn't do so.
<dgroos_> There were no demo profiles and...
<dgroos_> ...when I added a blank one, then clicked on it and tried to edit it, it froze up and I had to end up force quitting.
<sbalneav> There are no profiles shipped by default, you need to create one.
<sbalneav> Where did it freeze up exactly?
<dgroos_> Sure.
<sbalneav> Did the window get open?
<dgroos_> Well, I just opened it from the menu right this moment...
<dgroos_> I click on the profile i made yesterday, then click on the edit button...
<dgroos_> and, this is when it freezes up.  I can't click on anything else in the window,  The Edit button maintains the coloration as if I were holding down the mouse clicker on it.
<sbalneav> Anything in the /root/sabayon-... log file?
<dgroos_> I'll check...
<sbalneav> Or in your own .xsession-errors file?
<dgroos_> Nothing in the sabayon log file, no, just the creation of the profile yesterday.  Ill check for the .xsession-errors...
<dgroos_> sbalneav: where do I find this .xsession-errors file?
<dgroos_> I don't see it with the log viewer...
<sbalneav> dgroos_: It should be in your home directory.
<dgroos_> right!
<dgroos_> " Exception AttributeError: "'Sessions' object has no attribute 'temp_xauth)path'" in <bound method ... should I copy this to a pastebin?
<sbalneav> That would be good.
<dgroos_> sbalneav: here's the whole shebang starting from yesterday when I started working on it: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/206256
<sbalneav> dgroos_: did xnest get installed?
<sbalneav> dpkg -l | grep xnest
<dgroos_> hmmm.... the reply I got was:
<dgroos_> ii     xnest         Nested X server       2:1.6.0-Obuntu14
<dgroos_> should I have run that command as root?
<sbalneav> No, that's fine.
<sbalneav> Hm.  OK, when I get back home, I'll have a look at the log, and try to figure out what went wrong.
<sbalneav> I'm down in Brazil at the moment.
<dgroos_> Thanks very much with your work on bringing Sabayon back to the table!
<dgroos_> And thanks for working to help me with that issue...
<dgroos_> sbalneav--may I ask, what brings you to Brazil?
<sbalneav> I'm down here for fisle
<dgroos_> hmmm... I get music and builders when I google fisle though my Spanish, which is pretty fluent, doesn't take me that far with Portuguese...
<sbalneav> dgroos_: http://www.fisl.org.br/10/www/
<dgroos_> sbalneav: cool-- enjoy!
<sbalneav> !j/win 2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about j/win 2
<dgroos_> Is there anyone who can help me install java in jaunty localapps?  I've read and googled but to no avail.
<dgroos_> bump... Is there anyone who can help me install java in jaunty localapps?  I've read and googled but to no avail.
<dgroos_> Hi--I can't get iTALC master to see iTALC clients.
<dgroos_> I followed the directions on: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/iTalc but didn't work
<dgroos_> I know they were for hardy and I'm using jaunty, but didn't see others.
<dgroos_> Can anyone help?
<Lns> dgroos_, sorry..I've tried iTalc before too with minimal success...did get it working once, but it was pretty unstable (for me, anyway..i'm sure others have had better luck)
<dgroos_> Lns: thanks--what version of Edubuntu?  I had some luck with it on hardy.
<Lns> dgroos_, I'm still on Hardy
<dgroos_> Lns: right.
<Lns> dgroos_, just FYI, hopefully this project (that I'm helping sponsor) will hopefully provide at least some of the functionality that iTalc claims - http://logicalnetworking.net/wiki/
<dgroos_> Lns: ? cool!  I'll check it out...
<dgroos_> I had seen this (TCM NG) and wondered about it...
<dgroos_> Does it have a different approach from iTALC?
#edubuntu 2009-06-30
<Lns> I guess you could say it's a different approach, yeah
<Lns> although a lot of goals and methods are similar, we plan on being a very lightweight util - iTalc, to me, always seemed very klunky and big..
<dgroos_> Lns: best of luck.  I was mostly happy with iTALC last year, it sure saved me when I needed students attention :)
<Lns> dgroos_, yeah, it's nice to have that kind of blanket control over a network of systems, isn't it? =)
<dgroos_> Lns: Yes! I don't blame 9th graders, if I had something cool in front of me, something I was in the middle of or whatever, it would be a tough battle to break away from it and listen to some old teacher talking :)
<Lns> exactly =)
<dgroos_> Lns: It looks like TCM or Lovecrafts Necronimcal Squid won't be ready for prime time in a month or two?
<Lns> dgroos_, can't say for sure, there has been a lot of work on it, and still going on
<Lns> it will at least be stable in that amount of time hopefully
<dgroos_> Nice.
<dgroos_> Lns: e-mail to both the edubuntu user and devel lists when you need testers.  I like to help the communities which have been helping me so much :-)
<Lns> dgroos_, thank you!! We will definitely do that when we're ready to release the beast =)
<Lns> We're hoping for a rich community of testers, users and devs to help make it a great tool
<dgroos_> I think there are lots of people out there, people on the margin who may have limited Linux know-how but want to help but not sure where/how.
<dgroos_> I've appreciated watching the work that Edubuntu community has recently made to build/strengthen and focus itself.
<Lns> dgroos_, the age old problem of developing FOSS =) there's always a starting point. If you use it and have a problem, you can report bugs..that's how i started getting more involved
<dgroos_> Yes!  It has brought me here repetedly as a "helpee", I look forward to the day I can be a bit more of a "helper".  I guess we all have our roles though.
<dgroos_> Teaching keeps me pretty busy during the school year!
<dgroos_> And...
<dgroos_> that brings me back to the question...
<Lns> dgroos_, you're a teacher?
 * Lns has a forgetful memory ;)
<dgroos_> :-)
<dgroos_> Yes, and as a teacher my expertise is pedagogy but with the project I'm working on I need to be able to throw around words like LDAP, LTSP, LTS etc :)
<Lns> hehe
<Lns> a valuable resource to the edubuntu community!
<dgroos_> Lns: Once the project gets on it's feet things should hopefully start to take off...
<dgroos_> Here's my project blog where I report what I'm doing:
<dgroos_> http://groosd.blogspot.com
<dgroos_> Lns: Thanks for the chat--in Minneapolis it's dinner time :)
<Lns> dgroos_, thank you too! thx for the link
<Lns> have a good meal
<Edubuntu> english or dutch or oother language?
<Edubuntu> i think english
<Edubuntu> could someone introduce me to edubuntu
<Svenstaro> Anybody here
<Svenstaro> ?
<Svenstaro> I was at LinuxTag 2009, and while I missed Edubuntu there, I had a look at Skolelinux and Linux4Afrika who shared a booth. They migrated from LTSP to x2go, any thoughts on this?
<Svenstaro> I have to say that I didn't get an indepth look in either of those but it looks as though LTSP is quite hacky in comparision to x2go.
<atomic007za> hi
<atomic007za> I need to know if there is/ what it is called/ how to restrict uses desktops in LTSP
<atomic007za> am I in the right channel
<atomic007za> ?
<bencrisford> atomic007za: Hey :), you might wanna try #ltsp
<atomic007za> ok thanks
<atomic007za> I also have a edubuntu server installed and would like to know how I go about getting the workstations to log into the server and also have restrictions on there PC
<atomic007za> please
#edubuntu 2009-07-01
<roberto_> I am having problems with the gcompris app, is this the rigth channel?
<dgroos> Good Evening All,
<dgroos> I'm trying to re-do the localapps on Jaunty as per these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty#preview
<dgroos> I'm making a new chroot at the first stage of the instructions and getting this warning:
<dgroos> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<dgroos>   libxcb1 ltsp-client-core libxcb-render0 ldm ltspfsd rdesktop ltsp-client
<dgroos> E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes
<dgroos> error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally
<dgroos> I've got authentication keys for all my sources so not sure why it says that.
<dgroos> Anyone know what command I could use instead of or in addition to this to force the yes? sudo ltsp-build-client --chroot i386_w_localapps --copy-sourceslist
<debianero> hello
<Svenstaro> We need a separate Edubuntu forum.
<Svenstaro> People looking into the official Ubuntu forums are desktop users.
<Svenstaro> We want to address educators, that's a totally different group.
<dgroos> Hi Svenstaro, what would this forum look like?
<Svenstaro> Ubuntu forums basically but a completely separate Edubuntu category.
<Svenstaro> Edubuntu has a *completely* other target group than say Ubuntu.
<Svenstaro> Different problems, different users, different uses.
<dgroos> Indeed. Like the huge mass underwater of the ice berg, the pedagogical realities of a teacher's job remains hidden.
<dgroos> While we are concerned with the technology, the crucial point is how to use this technology to engage students, day after day, in a variety of activities, so as students learn a wide variety of material.
<dgroos> Ironically, the technology is not only a powerful tool.
<dgroos> It can also be a curse :-)
<dgroos> And thinking back to that quote Einstein was said to have made, 'If you think your troubles in math are bad, mine are much worse."
<dgroos> I'm sure that the people on this list who are technological wizards are coping, routinely, with technology headaches :)
<Svenstaro> So who is responsible for this?
<dgroos> For which?
<Svenstaro> Ubuntu forums?
<dgroos> ?What do you mean?
<Svenstaro> I want separate forums :D
<Svenstaro> I hate how activity around Edubuntu froze again
<dgroos> Are you saying that the problem with the edubuntu forums are that they are too techno?  Not newbie enough?
<Svenstaro> There are effectively no Edubuntu forums
<dgroos> Are you saying that the tech folk and the teach folk speak past one another?
<Svenstaro> But yes, at least where I live, the schools act *totally* differently compared to Edubuntu's approach.
<Svenstaro> I'll probably get a job to deploy Linux at my school but Edubuntu isn't making it easy.
<Svenstaro> Neither is Skolelinux.
<dgroos> Where do you live?
<Svenstaro> I have to say that, without personal offense, all educational Linux distros so far suck when it comes to user friendlyness and documentation.
<Svenstaro> Northern Germany
<Svenstaro> I think I can say I'm a Linux expert, so I should have no trouble reading docs meant for teachers. Turns out, I do!
<Svenstaro> Even Skolelinux, which thinks it's the greatest, sucks when it comes to documentation.
<Svenstaro> It can't be so hard to make a top-down approach :/
<dgroos> What do you mean by a top-down approach?
<Svenstaro> Define abstract stuff first, THEN do technical work.
<Svenstaro> You know, I'm usually now a fan of that but it's the only way this will ever work out.
<Svenstaro> A huge thing like a education distro needs to be designed before it is made.
<dgroos> vision-goals-objectives-tasks-assessment thing?
<Svenstaro> Define clear goals, define your target group, work out how, logically speaking, you will address user-friendlyness, how documentation is going to be synced with technical completion.
<ogra> Svenstaro, we have collections of abstract stuff from four years ... but nobody to implement anything of it
<Svenstaro> Pretty much, yes.
<dgroos> So the issue isn't the goals/objective thing, but the time/focus issue?
<ogra> no, the actual developers edubuntu doesnt have
<ogra> there is tons and tons of written stuff and ideas around edubuntu
<ogra> the "have an edubuntu only forum" idea is at least 4 years old
<ogra> you need people doing the work ... there are none
<dgroos> Why do you think edubuntu doesn't have developers but, as you are saying I think, other parts or the linux world do have developers?
<ogra> because i'm the guy who built edubuntu until i moved to other duties in ubuntu land two years ago
<dgroos> :) I do see your name written all over the place :)
<ogra> when i moved on, nobody maintained anything at all ... LaserJock roughly kept the packages in shape
<ogra> since several months there is some initiative again
<ogra> the point is that everyone relied on me doing the job fulltime ... so nobody stepped up
<ogra> ... when i left
<dgroos> As I understand, it's all volunteer work, right?
<ogra> the first thing (what highvoltage, stgraber and LaserJock actually try to achieve) is to find a developer community now, willing to invest time and work
<ogra> else edubuntu wont come to life again
<ogra> they do a great job in that, but its still in its early stages
<ogra> dgroos, i'm a paid canonical dev ... until i left it was mostly non volunteer work with very few volunteers helping ... mainly the three persons above
<ogra> what i wanted to point out though regarding Svenstaro's comment is that you need people that actually do work, else every abstract idea is a dead idea
<Svenstaro> I'm willing, but nobody gives me priviliges. I'm again short of starting my own distro and forking what I can use from Edubuntu and debianedu.
<ogra> just come to the edubuntu meetings, i'm sure one of the three current drivers will give you some privileges :)
<ogra> engage and you will recieve ;)
<Svenstaro> I also think the whole ISO building process is rather complicated. I can't just start, I need to rely on various people doing various things for me and getting into agreement. It is not very encouraging for volunteers to be this complicated to maintain.
<ogra> you dont have to care about iso building
<ogra> the ubuntu build system will do everything
<Svenstaro> Take for example Arch Linux as a counter example, I can just go there and do my thing and it will be acknowledged. But it is all so horribly complicated in *buntu.
<Svenstaro> Yeah, but I can't rebuild on my own to see if some hooks worked, for example.
<Svenstaro> I need to wait a full day for the rebuild to happen.
<ogra> no
<ogra> you just ask the right person do do a rebuild
<Svenstaro> And then there are issues because the new release might be bigger than 700MB, oh no!
<ogra> then you make a change and ask the person again
<ogra> and soon its less than 700M :)
<ogra> just get involved
<Svenstaro> Huh?
<Svenstaro> There's going to be a full live LTSP on there, how is it going to be less?
<ogra> the rest will solve itself ... what edubuntu needs is active people wanting to help and actually investing time
<Svenstaro> On a DVD release, we might be able to push 2GB easily with some introductional videos.
<Svenstaro> What Edubuntu needs is a less complicated process for contributors.
<ogra> with a DVD you will exclude the majority of existing edubuntu users though
<Svenstaro> And there we go again :/
<ogra> the edubuntu contribution process is identical to the ubuntu one
<Svenstaro> If we can't even settle on just doing a DVD, how are we ever going to move forward?
<ogra> if you want a live LTSP on the CD, free up 200M
<Svenstaro> Yes, that's actually part of the reason why I'm not a Ubuntu contributor :/
<Svenstaro> I don't want a live LTSP on the CD, that's impossible.
<Svenstaro> If you want to include a decent user experience that is.
<ogra> how do you expect the process to change if you dont help changing it then ?
<ogra> its not impossible
<ogra> fedora and suse do it
<ogra> anyway ...
 * ogra has to go back to his actual work
<Svenstaro> Okay, first change I'd make if people let me is set up a properly organized MEDIA WIKI and put the old docs in there, discarding what is now irrelevant.
<Svenstaro> Second change is combining the Edubuntu seeds and making it into a combined Live DVD with LTSP and itroductional videos.
<Svenstaro> Third is making the user applications workable and integrate them properly.
<ogra> put all that on the agenda for next edubuntu meeting, talk to stgraber, highvoltage and LaserJock :)
<Svenstaro> I know how to assemble a Linux distro from scatch, write user applications, script, set up web applications and security measures.
<Svenstaro> And I want write access to the Edubuntu site, it needs a major revamp.
<dgroos> When is the next Edubuntu meeting?  Where do I find the dates?
<ogra> they are usually announced early on the edubuntu-users ML
<Svenstaro> Can I announce one?
<ogra> Svenstaro, i'm sure the last can be achieved within minutes
<ogra> if you catch one of the three
<ogra> well, you shouldnt announce one without having talked to one of the current edubuntu people :)
<Svenstaro> Yes, and then there's the thing of trust that I might be screwing carelessly with an official Canonical site.
<Svenstaro> I don't think I'd get access that easily.
<ogra> you do
<ogra> edubuntu.org is kept on a separate server deliberately
<Svenstaro> You are an Edubuntu guy, how about on 08.07.09, 20:00 CEST?
<ogra> i think highvoltage can give you access to it
<ogra> Svenstaro, i'm not :) i just hang around here
<ogra> my work duties dont leave me any time for edubuntu
<dgroos> Alright Svenstaro--get your access, set up the meeting, then help me solve some of my tech issues, alright?! :-)
<Svenstaro> Aw come on, you don't feel responsible for Edubuntu anymore? ;)
<Svenstaro> dgroos, what kind of tech issues?
<ogra> i do, thats why i'm talking to you ... but thats about it ...
<ogra> the last 20min of chatting i did here will make my workday 20min longer
<Svenstaro> also, I need to correct you I guess, the announce list is edubuntu-devel of course
<ogra> it should be announced on both
<Svenstaro> It might make the work day of IT teachers 2 hours shorter, though.
<Svenstaro> Doesn't seem to be the case if you look at the archives.
<ogra> might be, but ubuntu wont have an ARM port next release if i dont go back to work now :)
<dgroos> I keep thinking about these people who develop open source software, how cool that is.  And then I think about what I'm doing with my project--working to integrate computers running open source, and that is cool, too.  It is 'work beyond the workday' even though often during the work day.
<dgroos> Somehow, I think youse are suggesting, we need to keep talking so maybe come more together...
<Svenstaro> ogra, right, enjoy yourself then. I'll try and actually do what you suggested.
<ogra> well, there are only 24 in a day ... my workday means usually 16h of these on 6-7 days a week being occupied
<dgroos> ogra: I know what you mean :-)  This is my 'summer off' and all I can think about is this server and thin clients I've got set up in my basement...
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: access to the edubuntu site won't be that dicfficult, we would just like to get to know you a little better
<Svenstaro> Well I've been ranting on and off around in this channel for a couple of weeks now :P
<dgroos> Anyway, thanks ogra for your 'above and beyond'.
<ogra> welcome ... and hi highvoltage :)
<dgroos> hi highvoltage--that sounds really dangerous ;)
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: well, watch the edubuntu-devel list for when the next meeting is scheduled, we'll have one again soon, then you can add those items to the agenda
<highvoltage> hi ogra and dgroos
<highvoltage> dgroos: heh.
<Svenstaro> Oh, the waiting again. This is little motivating again.
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: have you signed the ubuntu code of conduct?
<Svenstaro> I believe not
<Svenstaro> This thing: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct ?
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: yes, you can do it through launchpad.
<dgroos> go for it Svenstaro!
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: and do you have a wiki page introducing yourself on the ubuntu wiki?
<Svenstaro> No, I'm honestly not a big Ubuntu fan because I'm mainly a developer but Edubuntu seems to have the best for an educational distro so I'm sticking around here.
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: ok. fwiw wiki.edubuntu.org and wiki.ubuntu.com is the same wiki, so if it makes you feel better you can add your page to the ubuntu wiki :)
<highvoltage> Svenstaro: but you'll have to sign the Ubuntu CoC if you want write access on the wiki, at the very minimum
<Svenstaro> Is there any possibility at all we can ever settle the DVD vs CD debate?
<dgroos> or instead a flashdrive?
<Svenstaro> That one as well
<Svenstaro> Not instead, but rather additionally.
<dgroos> So, Svenstaro, hope you decide to jump aboard.  I do have some tech questions if you don't mind...?
<dgroos> I'm trying to re-install localapps but I get an error at the first stage--creating the chroot.
<Svenstar0> Oh dear, I just d/c'd.
<Svenstar0> Did you say anything I didn't get?
<dgroos> :)
<dgroos> I'll copy and paste... (or is there a better way on the IRC?)
<dgroos> [09:31am] dgroos: So, Svenstaro, hope you decide to jump aboard.  I do have some tech questions if you don't mind...?
<dgroos> [09:34am] dgroos: I'm trying to re-install localapps but I get an error at the first stage--creating the chroot.
<Svenstar0> I'm not a terminal server expert and documentation about that one is rare as well.
<dgroos> I'll throw it out there and if you can point me somewhere that would be great, otherwise, I've got more questions :)
<dgroos> here's the output: WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!  libxcb1 ltsp-client-core libxcb-render0 ldm ltspfsd rdesktop ltsp-client  E: There are problems and -y was used without --force-yes.
<Svenstar0> That one's obvious, isn't it`?
<Svenstar0> Nothing to do with localapps.
<dgroos> obvious to 'one who knows' :-)
<Svenstar0> The sign key doesn't validate, likely because it is missing.
<dgroos> I've got all my sources validated
<Svenstar0> If you had just googled it you would have gotten answer :/
<Svenstar0> in the chroot even?
<dgroos> careful!  I googled for a couple of hours :-)
<Svenstar0> Just override the verification mechanism and you should be fine.
<Svenstar0> Which script are you calling?
<alkisg> dgroos: have you put stgraber's ppa to your chroot sources?
<dgroos> Yes, and authenticated...
<alkisg> in the chroot, do: apt-key list
<alkisg> Do you have a key that says: Launchpad PPA for Stéphane Graber ?
<dgroos> alkisg: how do i do that 'in the chroot?'
<alkisg> sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-key list
<dgroos> Svenstar0: I found it at last--the command I used was: sudo ltsp-build-client --chroot i386_w_localapps --copy-sourceslist.
<dgroos> alkisg: I'll do it...
<dgroos> alkisg: It only mentions the: Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key and Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key.
<alkisg> OK, you don't have the key, that's the problem. Run this: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com E7716B13
<dgroos> Cool... it worked!  And I'll do it with the iTALC and sbalneav ones too, ay?
<alkisg> dgroos: yes, but you'll need different key numbers for them.
<dgroos> right, I can find them.  Also, I tried to sudo rm -r the chroots I created that are ill formed but it said I couldn't because something about can't delete something in mount...
<alkisg> Maybe you have the /proc still mounted? Do a reboot to get rid of every problem :)
<dgroos> alkisg: will do :)
<dgroos> OK... added keys, rebooted, rm ill-formed chroots, creating new chroot...
<dgroos> this takes awhile, in the meantime, Svenstar0... can you help me think about java on ubuntu?
<dgroos> I've got sun-java6 running on my server (2 processor, dual core xeon processors at 2.8 GB w/ 3 gigs of ram)
<dgroos> None the less, when I do a simulation like this: http://phet.colorado.edu/simulations/sims.php?sim=Salts_and_Solubility it doesn't run nearly so smoothly as on my mac even on much less powerful hardware
<dgroos> These simulations are very powerful in science education--they allow students to interract with a model, helping them visualize and understand the relationships between the parts.
<dgroos> alkisg: Hmmm... I gave this command: sudo ltsp-build-client --chroot i386_w_localapps2 --copy-sourceslist, and 10 minutes later it gave the same WARNING about 'cannot be authenticated', noting the same packages: libxcb1 ltsp-client-core libxcb-render0 ldm ltspfsd rdesktop ltsp-client.  Any idea?
<alkisg> dgroos: you have stgraber ppa in your /etc/apt/sources.list, so by copying the sources you copy that to the chroot.
<alkisg> If it's a warning, ignore it; if it's an error, temporarilily remove stgrabers' ppa
<dgroos> alkisg: it said: "error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally"  So I'll do as you say, I'll uncheck stgraber from the source list and try again.  Thanks for your help, again.
<sowmithry> hi
<dgroos> alkisg: Welcome back :)
<alkisg> hey dgroos, hi all
<alkisg> On Karmic now, migrating my accounts etc... :)
<dgroos> I reran the ltsp-build-client and while there was an error (usplash-theme-ubuntu is already the newest version.  usplash-theme-ubuntu set to manually installed.  E: Couldn't find package ldm-ubuntu-theme error: LTSP client installation ended abnormally) it doesn't looks so bad...
<dgroos> alkisg: right?
<alkisg> So was the chroot and the image generated?
<dgroos> well, the ltsp/i386_w_localapps4 directory was created and looks populated inside, there was no new image in ltsp/images.
<alkisg> dgroos, well, I don't know, if it says "ended abnormally" then it doesn't look too good to me.
<dgroos> :( I had hoped that maybe the image was created at a further step?  Is the command I mentioned: sudo ltsp-build-client --chroot i386_w_localapps --copy-sourceslist, supposed to create the image, also?
<alkisg> Um, I don't remember because I usually use the alternate cd which does all this automatically. Well, you could try `sudo ltsp-update-image` if you want...
<dgroos> I too used the alternate CD--what do you mean, does this all for you??
<alkisg> I builds the chroot and generates the image. But well it seems that you want a second chroot, so... :)
<alkisg> *it
<dgroos> Right I see, I'm 'just following the directions' :) on the page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty but I've been thinking, maybe I'm being too cautious... and ought to operate on the chroot installed during initial process.
<alkisg> Yeah, I'd just make a backup of this chroot and operate on that.
<dgroos> I'll backup the chroot, then operate on the original... (took the words right out of my fingers :)
<dgroos> A good command for that would be... ?  Anything special I need to do to make the backup?  Thanks.
<alkisg> I guess... (1) rm -rf /opt/ltsp/i386_w_localapps (2) sudo cp -a /opt/ltsp /opt/ltsp-backup
<dgroos> alkisg: got it, thanks, I'll now operate on the original.
#edubuntu 2009-07-02
<dgroos> Working on following the directions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPLocalAppsJaunty but it looks like I can't update the image with: sudo ltsp-update-image -a i386
<dgroos> after trying to update the image it says:
<dgroos> Info: port 2000 is already defined with /opt/ltsp/images/i386.img in inetd.conf  and...
<dgroos> Info: taking no action.
<dgroos> so, does that mean that, after appearing to do a lot of updating the image, that nothing was written?
<dgroos> OK--answered this myself--ogra says it's no issue on this page http://www.linux-archive.org/edubuntu-user/28568-ltsp-update-image.html :)
<dgroos> OK, trying to further regress to locate problem.
<dgroos> Why can't I simply install a program in the chroot???!
<dgroos> I use: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install firefox and says E: couldn't find package firefox...
<dgroos> Why can I install to the regular root (sudo apt-get install graphviz) but not to the chroot (sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install graphviz)?  In the latter...
<dgroos> I get the message, "E: couldn't find package graphviz).
<dgroos> do they use different source lists?  I'm bamboozled.  Help anyone?
<Panoramix> A
<nubae> greets jbianquetti
<jbianquetti> hi nubae
<asanchez> hi nubae, I can see that you are in Spain due your ISP
<asanchez> as you would notice jet our broadband connections aren't as broad as we need
<nubae> hui asanchez
<nubae> hehe, bueno, me dieron una linea de 20mb hace 2 anos, solo para quitar la por coger el pack trio con lo de la televeision inutil
<nubae> y no mencionaron lo del cambio de 20mb a 3mb....
<nubae> pero esto paso cuando yo no estaba... lo pidio mi madre, que era para su casa, y ya sabes... mas o menos la estafaron con inutilidades
<nubae> como antivirus
<nubae> asanchez, jbianquetti have u seen: linux-for-education.org ?
<jbianquetti> nubae: yes. It's interesting...
<jbianquetti> maybe, it's a possible point of collaboration between our project and others projects...
<jbianquetti> Andalucian's teachers likes moodle a lot!
<nubae> si... creo que un portal de contenido moodle es como oro
<nubae> y se puede utilizar tanto aqui como en sud america
<nubae> con el projecto sugar, ya deberia a ver material para Moodle...
<nubae> lo unico son las licencias... que eso no lo tienen claro las escuelas ni los profesores... para mi es obvio que tiene que ser Creative Commons por defecto
<nubae> pero se puede ensenar un ejemplo muy bueno donde el material es creative commons y es uno de los moodles mas grande del mundo... el de open university
<nubae> bueno pues me han mandado un email oficial parece, y ahora me llaman :-)
<sbalneav> Morning all
<highvoltage> morning sbalneav!
<Svenstaro> Hi chumps
<Svenstaro> </bender>
<truk77> hi there, perhaps somebody can help me? My wife has installed edubuntu on our ubuntu install (9.04, I believe), and now it seems to be freezing at boot up.  Does edubuntu affect the boot sequence at all?
<dgroos> Hi truk77!
<truk77> hi dgroos
<dgroos> I must say I don't know the answer to your question, but sometimes, 2 people, both not knowing, can still figure things out...
<dgroos> So, how did you install it?
<truk77> that's the problem...I didn't...wifey did :)  Heh.  She installed it from within Ubuntu, using synaptic, and I think she may have installed Edubuntu-Server
<truk77> unfortunately, the laptop's at home and I'm at work, so I can't really get into it
<truk77> my only guess is that it is trying to start some server processes at boot time and failing because there's no internet connection (laptop uses wifi that has to be configured after boot)
<dgroos> What have you tried so far?
<truk77> well, it seems like after booting, it goes to some blinking cursor
<truk77> I've tried getting her to switch virtual consoles, but that hasn't seemed to work
<truk77> actually, I apologize, but I've got step away from the keys for a bit
<Aiko> hello
<Aiko> Anyone willing to help an idiot?
<Lns> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Lns> Aiko, ^^ =)
<Aiko> I was trying to install edubuntu and evidently installed the sever portion as well.  Now my computer tries to boot up, goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the top left hand corner and ubuntu will not load.  Anyone able to help me?
<Lns> Aiko, are you truk77's doppelganger?
<Aiko> I'm his wife.
<Lns> ahh, that explains it =)
<Aiko> He's at work, I'm at home. :)
<Lns> it was working fine before you installed edubuntu packages?
<Aiko> yes
<Aiko> no problems before I tried to install
<Aiko> When I did the install, it tried to do something with apache.  It also gave me a message stating it was having difficulties with mooble...or moogle...or something like that.
<Lns> moodle?
<Aiko> yes, moodle
<Aiko> guess I got Final Fantasy on the brain
<Lns> hmm, too bad nubae isn't here
<Aiko> resident expert?
<Lns> have you logged in on a text console and looked through the logs?
<Lns> resident moodle expert, yeah
<Aiko> hwo do I log into a text console?
<Lns> ctl+alt+f1
<Aiko> ah, tried that
<Aiko> it says 'loading, please wait' and sticks there.
<Lns> f2?
<Aiko> blank screen with the blinking cursor
<Lns> doesn't sound much like an edubuntu issue to me...sounds like a bootloader issue
<Aiko> tried that too
<Aiko> problem is, it didn't happen until I tried to install edbuntu
<Aiko> edubuntu
<Lns> but edubuntu, afaik, isn't much besides some services and applications...possibly the bootsplash is doing something wrong though, i wouldn't think that would cause the system to just freeze upon bootup though
<Aiko> there's a server option too
<Aiko> edubuntu server
<Aiko> which stupid me didn't think to uncheck
<alkisg> Aiko: can you select the "recovery mode" in the boot manager?
<Aiko> yes, but it freezes too
<Lns> Aiko, what release of *buntu are you using?
<Aiko> I'm not certain.  That would be a question for Truk77
<Aiko> calling him to ask
<Aiko> 9.04
<Lns> do you recall it installing any different kernel ?
<Aiko> edubuntu?  I have no idea.  It did ask me to restart.
<Aiko> that's when the problem started.  it said I had ot restart to have the changes take effect.
<alkisg> Aiko, when you select the recovery mode, what does it say when it halts? It shouldn't be saying the same thing, there's no splash screen in the recovery mode...
<Aiko> let me go write it down
<Aiko> hm, it's not in recover right now.  Her'es what it says when I hit alt-f1: starting up, [      0.256016]   .. MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC  Loading, please wait...
<Aiko> lemme restart into recovery
<Aiko> ok, restart into recovery, last thing it says is this: [  2.166894] Adding 225540k swap on /dev/ramzswap0.  Priority: 100 extents: 1 across: 225540k
<Aiko> then it just sits there with a blinking cursor
<Aiko> it figures I would be the one to break it.  Meh.
<Aiko> oh,something else to note
<Aiko> when the computer is trying to boot up, the logo is blue instead of red and orange
<Lns> Aiko, no chance you're out of disk space?
<Aiko> Don't know, I don't think so
<Aiko> wouldn't it at least boot up?
<Lns> not if your swapfile generation is taking up the last of the disk space
<Aiko> and if I didn't have space, wouldn't it have said something when I was trying to install edubuntu?
<Aiko> so what do I do?
<Aiko> I guess that could be a problem.  how do I fix it?
<alkisg> Aiko, if the logo is blue, the recovery mode won't start etc there's not much you can do. Someone more experienced is needed to check the hardware, and if that's ok then to boot with a live cd to fix things.
<Aiko> I'm pretty sure the hardware is okay
<alkisg> Blue logo?
<alkisg> I'd guess the graphics card is not seated well..
<Aiko> it's a laptop
<alkisg> .... :)
<Aiko> the logo was orange before I installed edubuntu
<Aiko> NONE of this stuff happened before that.
<Aiko> so whatever it is, it's related.
<alkisg> Ah, ok I don't know what color the edubuntu logo is, I thought that was the ubuntu logo showing blue.
<Lns> Aiko, IIWY i'd check the disk space. It's good to at least eliminate possibilities
<alkisg> Aiko: do you have a live cd handy, so that you can at least try some things?
<Aiko> lemme ask Truk77
<Aiko> LNS, how do I check disk space?
<Aiko> alkisg if I don't have a CD, I can burn one pretty easily
<alkisg> Aiko, ok, but keep in mind that in such difficult cases even an expert sitting right there would need some time to figure out the problem. Doing it over the irc will require much time... :)
<Aiko> Alas, the expert is at work and all that's here is me, the dimwit
<truk77> stuff never has the common courtesy to go wrong when I'm actually there
<Aiko> of course not
<Lns> thatwould be too logical
<Aiko> I'm cursed.
<alkisg> truk77: Do you think you could direct her to boot with a live cd and enable the embedded vnc server (=vino), so that you could connect to her PC and fix it?
<Aiko> working on it.  Gonna have to download as we don't have the latest version
<Aiko> going afk a while.  thanks fora ll the help guys!  I'll be back in a bit
<pygi> hi
<bencrisford> hey pygi :)
<pygi> highvoltage: poke :D
<dgroos> Good Afternoon--
<dgroos> I'm still doing battle with not being able to install programs into the client chroot.
<dgroos> I use the normal command: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install xyz and it won't install.
<dgroos> I can install programs with sudo apt-get install xyz.  That works fine.  Any ideas?
<dgroos> I should say, I can install in the chroot I'd made earlier for experimenting with local apps: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386_w_localapps apt-get install xyz
<dgroos> I check the logs... the auth.log says: 2 17:18:41 gxyz sudo:   dgroos : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/dgroos ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install firefox (when I tried to install firefox in chroot).
<Lns> dgroos: so does firefox actually perform an install when you did that?
<Lns> if not, what is the error?
<dgroos> When I did the install in the i386 or the i386_w_localapps chroot do you mean?
<Lns> uh, both I guess? Which chroot are you using localapps with?
<Lns> both?
<dgroos> Well, I was testing with the test chroot I had made a few days ago i386_w_localapps and it seems to work fine, there.  However, I decided to operate on the original chroot yesterday but now can't install software into it.
<Lns> dgroos: what's the error you're getting?
<dgroos> Reading package lists... Done
<dgroos> Building dependency tree
<dgroos> Reading state information... Done
<dgroos> E: Couldn't find package firefox
<Lns> dgroos: have you copied the server sources.list to the chroot you're working in and done an apt-get update ?
<dgroos> I don't believe so--but I have searched for the source.list files and looked at them and the one in the chroot seemed in order...
<Lns> dgroos: if it can't find the firefox package, your package list (derived from sources.list) isn't up to date
<dgroos> I'm looking for a command to copy the source list but only see that it must be done...
<dgroos> found the command.  Will try.
<dgroos> Lns: THANKS!  It's working again.  Funny how a single little (size is relative, of course!) road block can stymie one for many hours.  Have a good evening--guess it's late afternoon where you are :-)
<Lns> dgroos: =) Glad to have helped.
#edubuntu 2009-07-03
<dgroos> Good Morning!
<dgroos> Anyone know how to install Java JRE in localapps so i can run programs based on Jave as localapp?
<dgroos> Also, I need to install java firefox plugin in localapps.
<dgroos> I've gotten nothing useful in an hours worth of googling...
<highvoltage> hi dgroos
<highvoltage> dgroos: I think you'll have to install firefox and the java plugin as localapps and then run firefox as a localapp
<dgroos> Hi highvoltage!
<dgroos> OK--I've got firefox installed as localapp--not seen instructions on how to install plugins to localapps...
<dgroos> Also...
<dgroos> are you saying that JRE won't work in localapp?
<highvoltage> dgroos: ok, I think you'll just have to install the java plugin in the ltsp chroot then
<highvoltage> dgroos: not 100% sure that it will work, but it should
<dgroos> I'm all eyes ;)
<dgroos> To install a java plugin, all I have to do is: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386 apt-get install the name of plugin?  I'll try it!
<dgroos> I couldn't find how to install a downloaded file (ie the JRE) into a local app.
<dgroos> highvoltage: pretty quickly I was able to install the plugins but got this message--been getting it since yesterday--and can't seem to find a solution w/google.  Not even sure if it's a problem:
<dgroos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dgroos>  /var/cache/apt/archives/hal_0.5.12~rc1+git20090403-0ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<highvoltage> dgroos: what follows that?
<dgroos> highvoltage: the regular prompt line.
<highvoltage> ah, hal might be unhappy because proc isn't mounted
<highvoltage> before entering the chroot, do a mount --bind /proc proc
<highvoltage> and try installing again
<dgroos> highvoltage: Thanks, I'll try...
<dgroos> highvoltage: so I entered "bind /proc proc" at the prompt and hit enter.
<dgroos> then I re-ran the previous command and got the same error.
<highvoltage> dgroos: I remember having problems with hal inside a chroot before, but I remember seeing an error message that helped me figure it out
<highvoltage> dgroos: sure there was no hal error message before that dpkg error message?
<dgroos> highvoltage: yes there was--I posted it here...http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209086/
<highvoltage> ah now I remember
<highvoltage> you have to do a mount --bind /dev dev
<highvoltage> and then a mount --bind /dev/pts dev/pts
<highvoltage> remember to unmount then again before doing the image rebuild
<highvoltage> *them
<dgroos> highvoltage: I'll try all this.
<dgroos> hmmm... root@gcos2:/home/dgroos# mount --bind /dev dev
<dgroos> mount: mount point dev does not exist
<dgroos> is this related to the previous "bind /proc proc"  no idea what that did.
<dgroos> so...  I've been googling the problem "mount: mount point dev does not exist" and also to figure out what the, "bind /proc proc".   I'm not getting anywhere--further help is appreciated...
<bencrisford> !info apcalc
<ubottu> apcalc (source: apcalc): Arbitrary precision calculator (original name: calc). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.3.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 302 kB, installed size 700 kB
<dgroos> I've entered the command: sudo mount --bind /dev dev
<dgroos> and gotten this printout: "mount: mount point dev does not exist"  Anyone know what this means and what I need to do to mount it?
<Svenstaro> dgroos, do "ls -lha|grep dev" and post the output
<Svenstaro> apart from that, you probably shouldn't be doing what you are trying to do
<dgroos> The output was... nothing--no text
<Svenstaro> then theres no folder dev in your current folder which is right
<Svenstaro> you are trying to bind /dev to a non-existing folder ./dev
<dgroos> Svenstaro: I'm trying to solve an issue...
<Svenstaro> binding /dev is generally not a good idea, what are you exactly trying to do?
<dgroos> Here's how I typed it up earlier:
<dgroos> dgroos: Errors were encountered while processing:
<dgroos> [10:31am] dgroos:  /var/cache/apt/archives/hal_0.5.12~rc1+git20090403-0ubuntu1_i386.debE: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Svenstaro> Oh come on, how can you have so much trouble with apt-get :(
<dgroos> Here is some more output from the problem: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209086/
<Svenstaro> do apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean and repeat
<Svenstaro> invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "stop" failed.
<Svenstaro> invoke-rc.d: initscript hal, action "stop" failed.
<Svenstaro> woops
<Svenstaro> Anyway, what I just pasted is the critical part of the error.
<Svenstaro> Can you kill X, switch to vt1 and stop hal manually?
<dgroos> not sure where my X gun has gone... ;)
<Svenstaro> try: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dgroos> seriously, I can only guess at what you mean and don't know how to do it.
<Svenstaro> but careful, it kills your session
<Svenstaro> when in vt1, do /tc/init.d/hal stop
<Svenstaro> and try the upgrade again
<dgroos> OK--I'm working on NXclient, but will get off that and go right to the server...
<dgroos> and how do I 'switch to vt1'?
<Svenstaro> that's the blinking terminal thingie that comes up when you kill X
<Svenstaro> this: /etc/init.d/gdm stop kills X
<Svenstaro> so be careful not to have any work open
<dgroos> right.
<dgroos> Did so.  It said, * Stopping GNOME Display Manager...  [OK]
<Svenstaro> Yeah, you should be dropped to a terminal now
<dgroos> and then went back to the prompt.  I thought it would kill the gui?
<Svenstaro> Did it not?
<dgroos> No
<Svenstaro> Prompt?
<dgroos> Everything looks the same as before I entered the command.
<Svenstaro> sudo killall gdm
<dgroos> hmmm.... I didn't use sudo...
<Svenstaro> press ctrl+alt+f1
<Svenstaro> login as root
<Svenstaro> do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dgroos> I don't have root account set up--I typed root and my admin password but said login incorrect.
<Svenstaro> well just login normally
<dgroos> that is, I don't know root password...
<Svenstaro> then type sudo -i
<Svenstaro> and then do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dgroos> In the terminal, right?  how do I get out of the ctrl+alt+f1?
<Svenstaro> you get back using ctrl+alt+f7 but you want to do the stuff I just told you in vt1
<dgroos> OK did and says, OK
<Svenstaro> good, not stop hal likewise
<Svenstaro> now*
<dgroos> so... I type "hal" where I had previously typed "gdm" in the previous command?
<dgroos> Oh I see above...
<dgroos> I typed: /tc/init.d/hal stop and it says, "No such file or directory".
<Svenstaro> Hang on, is that normal in Ubuntu?
<Svenstaro> Can anybody else confirm?
<Svenstaro> #ubuntu confirmed it
<Svenstaro> You don't have that file and it's kind of bad
<Svenstaro> It takes care of starting/stopping HAL which is important for periphal
<dgroos> ls /    reveals nothing called "tc" at root level
<Svenstaro> peripherals*
<Svenstaro> tc?
<Svenstaro> huh
<dgroos> member:identifier:svenstaro when in vt1, do /tc/init.d/hal stop
<dgroos> did you not mean tc?
<Svenstaro> I meant etc, of course /etc/init.d/hal stop
<dgroos> :) got it!
<Svenstaro> Now try upgrading
<dgroos> Interesting!  I updated and upgraded and it said 0000 on upgraded, newly installed, removed, not upgraded.  This is good?
<Svenstaro> 0000?
<Svenstaro> That means it failed
<Svenstaro> do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and post results
<dgroos> Sorry. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded
<Svenstaro> Those are the results of
<Svenstaro> do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade and post results ?
<dgroos> OK did it and said: Reading package lists... Done  then it says...
<dgroos> The program 'apt' can be found in the following packages: *openjdk-6-jdk  * sun-java5-jdk  * sun java6-jdk  and then it says...
<dgroos> Try: sudo apt-get install <select package> then...
<Svenstaro> wait what
<dgroos> -bash: apt: command not found
<Svenstaro> you made a typo
<Svenstaro> do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dgroos> OK... this time it said: "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied) then on next line...
<dgroos> E: Unable to lock the administration direcotry (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Svenstaro> well, ARE you root?
<dgroos> I'm sudo...
<Svenstaro> well delete the lock
<Svenstaro> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<dgroos> Actually, I just sudo su so now I'm root.  shall I repeat the update/upgrade?
<Svenstaro> sudo su is not a good idea
<Svenstaro> sudo -i is better
<dgroos> I had tried that earlier and it didn't work--said didn't know the command i or something.
<dgroos> Anyway, I did the sudo su thing, did update/upgrade and again said there was 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded...
<Svenstaro> So there was nothing to upgrade.
<dgroos> right... so it seems like the stuff you had me do earlier corrected things?  I'll go back to the gui and try to carry on and see if I get the hal complaint again.  right?
<Svenstaro> Yeah
<Svenstaro> Actually, better you reboot right now.
<Svenstaro> Will fix things up faster.
<dgroos> cool!
<dgroos> Thanks for your help!!!  And, I'm looking forward to our next edubuntu meeting where the issues you brought up in your last e-mail to the devel list.
<dgroos> oops--...we can discuss...
<dgroos> looks like I spoke too soon...  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/209351/
<Svenstaro> duh. youve been doing that in the chroot all the time?
<dgroos> ...though certainly thanks for your help.
<Svenstaro> you kind of should have told me
<dgroos> right.
<dgroos> Indeed.
<Svenstaro> Try this: sudo chroot /opt/ltsp/i386
<Svenstaro> sudo -i
<Svenstaro> apt-get upgrade
<dgroos> did the first line and it put me in as root--skip the second line?
<Svenstaro> yep
<dgroos> same results as in pastebin, I believe.
<Svenstaro> ok, still within the chroot, do /etc/init.d/hal stop
<dgroos> ok did so--went right back to the prompt...
<Svenstaro> Huh, what happened?
<Svenstaro> Doing that command *within* the chroot should not do anything except give "hal stopped" or somethin
<dgroos> I typed this: root@gcos2:~# /etc/init.d/hal stop
<dgroos> And it said this: root@gcos2:~#
<Svenstaro> Looks like it worked.
<dgroos> OK did the upgrade--seems to be the same output.
<Svenstaro> No idea, then. I suggest you google for "chroot hal upgrade" or something like that.
<dgroos> I've been doing that and will continue--thanks so much for your effort and sorry I hadn't been explicit about working in the chroot.  I've got 1 more thought, might be related...
<dgroos> Starting yesterday, when I open up the system log viewer it started to say:
<dgroos> test...
<dgroos> hmmm... 2 entries went to etherspace...
<dgroos> It said: /var/log/btmp  You don't have enough permissions to read the file.
<dgroos> This warning panel was strange.  I just hit the Close button and the message panel went away, but I could see the logs anyway.
<Svenstaro> You can't normally view system logs as a normal user.
#edubuntu 2009-07-04
<dgroos> normal = desktop user and admin user?
<dgroos> Ok--thanks again!
<Svenstaro> There is no admin user.
<Svenstaro> On the desktop, that is,
<dgroos> I didn't know that!  interesting.
<dgroos> Good afternoon All,
<Svenstaro> Sup
<dgroos> a bit of a reinstall...
<dgroos> how bout you?
<Svenstaro> Trying to get some permissions in Edubuntu but people don't seem to like the mailing list.
<dgroos> 'don't like the mailing list'?
<Svenstaro> So far I haven't got one person in charge to answer it.
<dgroos> patience/persistance :-)
<dgroos> Anyone have an idea about this update message: "Not all updates can be installed" it says that about the "ltsp-server-standalone" package, I think from stgraber's launchpad page which I added to my software sources.
<dgroos> Yeah, had to do a complete reinstall.
<Svenstaro> Be more verbose.
<dgroos> OK--I've reinstalled Ubuntu.  I've added stgraber's to my sources: https://launchpad.net/~stgraber/+archive/ppa.  This is a fix for java and more in ltsp.
<dgroos> So, I went to update manager and it listed the package, "ltsp-server-standalone" but was grayed out, and gave a dialog box that said: "Not all updates can be installed"...
<dgroos> ..."Run a partial upgrade, to install as many updates as possible.  This can be caused by:
<dgroos> --a previous upgrade which didn't complete...
<dgroos> --problemms with some of the installed software...
<dgroos> Unofficial softare packages not provided by Ubuntu...
<Svenstaro> The problem is that the dependecies of the individual packages aren't satisfied
<dgroos> Normal changes of a pre-release version of Ubuntu.
<dgroos> then lists the choice of responses as: "Partial Upgrade" and "Close".
<Svenstaro> Why aren't those packages in the PPA in upstream?
<Svenstaro> Have you contacted stgraber about it?
<dgroos> Svenstaro: I'll do that--wasn't sure what the message might mean...
<dgroos> Thanks!
<Svenstaro> He might know more about the dependencies. LTSP is quite a large package.
<Svenstaro> Wait, those are for karmic anyway.
<stgraber> dgroos: did you put the ppa line for the same version of Ubuntu you're using ?
<Svenstaro> you aren't installing karmic are you?
<dgroos> stgraber: hi!  Yes I did, I'll double check...
<Svenstaro> stgraber, why aren't your changes in upstream? :(
<stgraber> Svenstaro: they are
<Svenstaro> Or are they and you created backports?
<Svenstaro> Ah I see.
<stgraber> Svenstaro: I always do the changes upstream, then backport
<stgraber> (mainly because I'm upstream :))
<Svenstaro> Of course. Well I don't care for backports on a rolling distro :P
<alkisg> stgraber: got it working *automatically* with 2 or more NICs :) Also ipappend 1/2/3 and static IPs are supported. A little more debugging and I'll send it to you tomorrow.
<dgroos> stgraber: yes they are set correctly for Jaunty.
<alkisg> stgraber: there's a hardcoded "DEVICE=eth0" in local-top/nbd, could that be removed?
<stgraber> alkisg: probably yeah
<dgroos> Svenstaro: and yes, I'm not installing Karmic :)
<stgraber> dgroos: what happens if you do: sudo apt-get install ltsp-server-standalone
<stgraber> it should give you a more useful error message
<alkisg> stgraber: Good! G'night all...
<stgraber> alkisg: good night
<dgroos> stgraber: I did it and it said... the following extra packages will be installed: ldm-server...
<dgroos> the following packages will be removed: ldminfod...
<dgroos> the following NEW packages will be installed: ldm-server
<dgroos> the following packages will be upgraded: ltsp-server-standalone...
<dgroos> stgraber: should I continue Y/n ?
<stgraber> ok, so there's actually no error :)
<stgraber> it's just that the graphic tool won't let you install a new package
<dgroos> cool...  I'll accept...
<stgraber> you should just do the dist-upgrade from the console with: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stgraber> and it'll work just fine
<stgraber> one of the things I did in karmic is some packages splitting so upgrading from jaunty to karmic's backport will require you to install a few new packages
<dgroos> Don't plan on doing the karmic thing--I think I'll upgrade each summer when I have time to make sure things work--if something happened to the server in the middle of the year in the October release time, I'd be cooked if I couldn't fix it.  But that's what I'm thinking now.
<Svenstaro> dgroos, hopefully NEXT summer will be a much better time to install Eduubntu
<dgroos> And I hope to be involved in this ongoing improvement :)
<dgroos> Thanks Svenstaro and stgraber--Now time for some July 4th Partying!
<Svenstaro> Why what's up today?
<stgraber> dgroos: enjoy you July 4th (hope it's not too rainy where you're :))
<stgraber> Svenstaro: Independence Day
#edubuntu 2009-07-05
<Svenstaro> stgraber, yeah I actually know so much. I was merely concerned with the stance of what sounded like "Happy 4th July everywhere in the world" which seems a bit ignorant to me.
<vprm> can i install 9.04 on a windows xp with 2 disk, 1 disk is windows, 2 disk is linux??
<dgroos> Hi--just coming back after the party and fireworks.  The weather was great this evening--pure blue skies--and that was different a couple of hours before that as it was a heavy downpour.  Strange, weather...
<dgroos> I had a friend who said where he came from on the farm there was a saying that if you think you can predict the weather you are either a newcomer or ignorant :)
<dgroos> Svenstaro: I wanted to address your concern--a few hours ago-- that my reference to my impending, 'July 4th partying' was an expression of ignorant provincialism, assuming that 'everyone would know about the july 4th celebration in the US'.
<dgroos> Actually, one thing that tickles me--delights me to no end--is that here we are conversing from many ends of the world, together.
<dgroos> I like saying, and reading others say, 'good morning' with full knowledge that many readers are just entering night, or it is mid-afternoon for them or for me.  That's cool :)
<dgroos> Your comment, however, reminded me, that I need to not forget that while I'm talking in my own language, English, many people are talking, not in their language, but in mine.  This shouldn't be taken for granted.
<dgroos> While I do speak Spanish fluently (though not write--that's different), I'm continually shocked be so many people on the list, such as your self, who write English so flawlessly and with such depth.
<dgroos> I don't take that lightly.  I realize that there are some weird, shall we say bad, politics of which I generally happen to benefit from and thus can communicate with you-all and not have to speak German, French, Finish, Greek, Portuguese, etc. but my own language.
<dgroos> Anyway, Svenstaro, thanks for bringing up that which is often just below the surface.  And, I'm lucky and glad you speak more than German!  :)
<dgroos> The End :)
<dgroos> stgraber: I thought you might (?) be interested in the output from when I upgraded from your launchpad--not through the GUI which gave an error, but through the CLI, which worked well.  Here's the paste:  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/210132.
<dgroos> stgrager: Actually, I noticed that the errors I've had these last couple of days with hal sometimes included things about the ldm-server.  I wonder if I didn't properly address this earlier and it led to some problems... FYI
<Svenstaro> dgroos, oh hi again, I see you've taken note of my note taking :P
<dgroos> :)
<dgroos> Svenstaro: And thinking about time-o-day it would be around 7-8 AM?  Pretty early or late?
<Svenstaro> Late I guess
<Svenstaro> I'm starting to think that I might have way too many projects.
<Svenstaro> And thanks for your complements.
<dgroos> Svenstaro:  :)
<stgraber> dgroos: that's the expected behavior, ldm-server replaces ldminfod so it conflicts with ldminfod to get it removed
<sn9> bug 269853 is annoying
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 269853 in edubuntu-artwork "Human List Login User List is now empty after Edubuntu add-on to Ubuntu" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/269853
<sn9> ogra: apparently, the bug triager asked the reporter for more info, and the reporter misunderstood what was asked, leading it to be marked Invalid, but the bug is still there
<dgroos> stgraber: for sure. Is, 'Try command line interface to install package when package won't install via gui" common wisdom in Linux world?
<stgraber> dgroos: when using a PPA containing backports of the current development version, yes it's
<stgraber> update-manager (the GUI) is supposed to do the same with the -c option but it's usually used for dist-upgrading to the next release, not dist-upgrading to the current release
<Daskreec1> Hello
<Daskreec1>  what's a good Biology application for High school level studetns?
<dgroos> Hi Daskreec1
<dgroos> I don't think too many teachers hang out on this list...
<dgroos> Personally, I don't know of a good app.  I'd suggest signing up for the edubuntu users list and asking there--Here's the address... https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/edubuntu-users.
<dgroos> good luck.
<Daskreec1> Thanks. Everything seems focused on the molecular or genetic level. I'd like something much lighter
<Daskreec1> dgroos: Also is there a wikipedia offline reader available ?
<Daskreec1> hi dgroos welcome back
<dgroos> Daskreec1: I googled and found no definitive yes--sorry.
<a-st> hello
<a-st> Does the edubuntu cd work with ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Daskreec1> Thre was a KDE one called knowledge year or so back
<a-st> So it just works with ubuntu?
<Daskreec1> a-st I think there is a edubuntu-kde-desktop package you can install
<a-st> okay thx
<Daskreec1> scroll-keepr is taking up 70% of my CPU. What's that supposed to be doing?
<Daskreec1> !info edubuntu-desktop-kde | a-st
<ubottu> a-st: edubuntu-desktop-kde (source: edubuntu-meta): educational desktop for Kubuntu. In component main, is optional. Version 1.70 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 48 kB
<a-st> oky thx trying it in a vbox ;)
<Daskreec1> ok :)
<UbuntuNewb> Hello!
<sn9> hi
<UbuntuNewb> I have a question about setting up a FTP server on my Unbuntu jaunty...
<sn9> you sure ftp is what you want?
<UbuntuNewb> Is it possible I can ask that question here?
<UbuntuNewb> no, no necessarily, I just want read/write access remotely to my hdd
<UbuntuNewb> Is there a reason not to choose FTP?
<sn9> because it's not meant for that?
<UbuntuNewb> ok, what would you recommend then?
<UbuntuNewb> I'm quite new to ubuntu
<sn9> ubuntu has an integrated sftp client
<UbuntuNewb> ok, would you recommend it?
<sn9> yes, since on the server side, setup is dead-simple
<UbuntuNewb> great
<UbuntuNewb> what's it called?
<sn9> all you do is install a single package on the server, and everything is ready
<sn9> the package is openssh-server
<UbuntuNewb> ok great..
<sn9> you don't even need it on the client, just the server
<UbuntuNewb> ok, and I can app it with synaptic?
<sn9> on the client, Places -> Connect to Server... -> Service type: SSH
<sn9> yes, install that pkg with synaptic
<sn9> on the server only
<UbuntuNewb> cool...
<UbuntuNewb> my only issue is that the client will be running on windows machines...
<sn9> ohhhhh
<UbuntuNewb> do you know a good ssh client for xp for instance?
<sn9> then you want to use samba instead
<UbuntuNewb> aha, ok...
<sn9> unless it will be over the public internet, which is a bad use of samba
<UbuntuNewb> it it to be used over the Internet
<UbuntuNewb> sadlyy.. I'm going abroad and need acess to my files
<sn9> sftp is ok, then
<UbuntuNewb> sftp, is it SSL or why is it called sftp?
<sn9> only sftp client i really know for windows is putty
<UbuntuNewb> ok, will suffice
<sn9> unless you have access to KDE for windows, which has one called FiSH
<alkisg> UbuntuNewb: for file copying over sftp, filezilla & winscp
<alkisg> (windows)
<sn9> ok, those will likely work better than putty
<alkisg> Yeah, putty is for remote ssh session mainly :)
<UbuntuNewb> alkisg, thnx
<sn9> try filezilla first
<UbuntuNewb> will do.
<UbuntuNewb> so How do I setup the server?
<alkisg> sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sn9> install openssh-server and just go
<UbuntuNewb> okidoki
<UbuntuNewb> my machine is really slow, I'm running it off a Atom 1200
<sn9> better that than a celeron
<UbuntuNewb> so, I think it's installing now...
<UbuntuNewb> also I'm running the whole setup off of a compactflash card
<UbuntuNewb> So, it's dead silent but a little slow...
<alkisg> What, no cpu fan?
<UbuntuNewb> a small cpu fan, low rpm...
<sn9> make sure you have no swap partition
<UbuntuNewb> and a 12 Cm fan in the chasis, very low rpm
<UbuntuNewb> yes, I pulled down the "swapiness" to 5 I think
<sn9> turn it off altogether
<UbuntuNewb> could do, I just got recommendations to leasve it on 5... dunno why
<UbuntuNewb> It swaps 1 Mbyte at a maximum
<sn9> the wiki page on ubuntu on the aspireone has better suggestions than that
<UbuntuNewb> how do I turn off the swap+
<sn9> sudo swapoff -a
<UbuntuNewb> I see now that it exceeds the swapsize I previously mentioned, it swaps ~200MB
<sn9> but that's only until the next boot
<UbuntuNewb> ok.
<UbuntuNewb> openssh still installing
<UbuntuNewb> it's not the fastest machine in the world. =)
<UbuntuNewb> ok, done.
<UbuntuNewb> is there a GUI to setup the ssh?
<UbuntuNewb> the ssh server.
<alkisg> No need to setup anything, really...
<alkisg> You just put your username/password to filezilla, select sftp and copy the files
<UbuntuNewb> but I have to set my user/password into the server somewhere don't I?
<alkisg> It uses your account info
<sn9> well, for remote access, don't forget to forward port 22
<UbuntuNewb> aha. Cool!
<UbuntuNewb> sweet
<UbuntuNewb> Do I need a strong  password? I guess I do...
<UbuntuNewb> thank you guys.. It's not really working right now... but that's probably due to my lousy router
<alkisg> Yeah, you need the port forwarding that sn9 said
<UbuntuNewb> I've forwarded the port 22 to my local machine
<UbuntuNewb> still nothing.
<alkisg> And sometimes the ISP blocks the ports < 1024, so you have to port forward from 8022 to 22 or something
<UbuntuNewb> I had the same issue with the ftp server I tried earlier
<UbuntuNewb> ah ok...
<UbuntuNewb> trying that
<UbuntuNewb> hmmm.. nope.
<UbuntuNewb> I get a ping through with reply
<UbuntuNewb> is it possible that the local firewall (firestarter) is blocking it?
<sn9> yes
<UbuntuNewb> ok... :s
<UbuntuNewb> *stopping firewall
<UbuntuNewb> still nothing...
<UbuntuNewb> timeout is all I get on the client
#edubuntu 2010-07-07
<giaco> hello
<seaniek84> Guys i need some help. Im new to ubuntu. When i login using gnome mode my pc freezes after a few seconds
<highvoltage> good morning
#edubuntu 2010-07-08
<pongraczi> Hi
<pongraczi> As I can see, edubuntu actively developed, right?
<pongraczi> I plan to bring edubuntu into a small school with young children (7-11yrs) using thin clients
<pongraczi> There will be used a server, in a virtualized environment, which will serve all thin clients, using X2go or ltsp protocol.
<pongraczi> I am a newbie with edubuntu, so, if you can recommend a documented use-case, it would be nice
<pongraczi> Anyway, somebody from Hungary?
<pongraczi> maybe next time, bye
<giaco> hello
<giaco> which is the edubuntu way to install and run localapps?
<giaco> hello?
#edubuntu 2010-07-09
<pascalou> hi here, anyone here?
#edubuntu 2010-07-11
<eNiX> does anyone know of a good how-to guide to help me install an LTSP server running Ubuntu 10.4 with one nic card... and not running as the DHCP server?
#edubuntu 2011-07-04
<TNRR2012> is it proper to ask a general question about ubuntu and a verizon mobile modem in here?  thanx
<highvoltage> stgraber: yeah it's a tough choice. I'd really like to make gnome 3 fallback default but then we diverge from ubuntu which also sucks. I think what you're proposing is the best compromise.
<mgariepy> good morning everyone
<highvoltage> good morning
<highvoltage> I'm right that it's alkisg, mgariepy, myself and stgraber that needs to be added to edubuntu-dev, right?
<highvoltage> (I want to get that email out to TB have been putting it off for too long)
<stgraber> TB as in thunderbird or technical board?
<stgraber> shouldn't we also get Scotty for upload rights to sabayon?
<highvoltage> stgraber: yes, I'm going to ask Thunderbird to give us upload rights in Ubuntu :)
<stgraber> highvoltage: well, I'm not sure why you'd contact the Technical Board either ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I wondered about him too, I'd ideally like confirmation from him (so that we don't add someone without them knowing about it)
<stgraber> highvoltage: the Edubuntu Council already has the right to review and grant membership to edubuntu-dev for any member of edubuntu-members
<highvoltage> stgraber: d'oh, DMB sorry :)
<stgraber> DMB already granted the delegation to edubuntu-council, no need to contact us either
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, I just found it awkward that we're voting for ourselves here
<stgraber> just need the edubuntu-council to vote and add us to the team
<highvoltage> stgraber: and I'd ideally want them to just confirm it
<stgraber> I don't have any problem with us voting for ourselves as long as it's done publicly
<highvoltage> ok.
<stgraber> (speaking as a DMB member ;))
 * highvoltage checks how much we need for quorum on EC charter
<stgraber> IIRC 3 as we are now 5 on the council
<highvoltage> yep, indeed. so could we just do that today? with mgariepy we have 3
<stgraber> sure, just send the mail to the ML with all of our names and a reason for why we'd need upload rights, then I'll +1 the 3
<stgraber> s/the 3/the 4 or 5/g
<highvoltage> stgraber: do you have scotty online on skype? (I remember you had at one time when he wasn't on jabber)
<stgraber> highvoltage: nope, can't seem him online anywhere
<highvoltage> stgraber: did you revert the gnome fallback desktop change that was there for alpha1?
<highvoltage> I haven't looked at a daily build recently
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep, I removed the change from -artwork and I updated the installer in -live
<stgraber> highvoltage: though images failed to build today so maybe we'll get something tomorrow
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok
#edubuntu 2011-07-05
<stgraber> highvoltage: any progress on the ltsp-live rewrite? I guess that for alpha-2 I'll have to release note it as not working again.
<highvoltage> stgraber: indeed
<highvoltage> stgraber: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/dvd/20110705/ should be good for testing?
<stgraber> nope
<stgraber> 05.1 is building now
<highvoltage> ok thanks
<stgraber> sabayon was hard depending on gdm so we were shipping both lightdm and gdm
<stgraber> I dropped the dependency and re-uploaded sabayon
<stgraber> there was also a minor fix to do to edubuntu-live
<highvoltage> hmm, I wonder if nanny's login blocking thingy will work with lightdm (depends where it happens)
<highvoltage> oh cool!
<highvoltage> I'm going to make it high priority to test all the tools we ship for alpha3
<stgraber> cool. We also really really need a working ltsp-live by alpha3 ;)
<highvoltage> yeah that's high priority too
<stgraber> highvoltage: isos have been published
<stgraber> I already have them synced here and started doing testing on 64bit
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok, I'll sync i386 first then
<stgraber> 64bit is crewed anyway and we'll rebuild both again (gdm is still on the 64bit build but not on i386)
<highvoltage> ok
<stgraber> highvoltage: i386 looks good for now.
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'll be doing two test installs to check that the fallback session is indeed selected. By the time I'm done I should have a new build of amd64 hopefully without gdm this time.
<highvoltage> stgraber: fallback session as in unity 2d?
<stgraber> nope, as in gnome fallback session when you choose the gnome 2.0 interface in the installer
<highvoltage> what's it called in the installer?
<highvoltage> (I haven't seen that yet)
<stgraber> good question ;)
<highvoltage> "gnome 2.0" would be incorrect of course :)
 * stgraber grabs the source
<stgraber> "Standard gnome 2.x interface" is the title (fallback session kind of sucked to describe what it was) and text is: " Edubuntu ships with Unity by default for its user interface. If you'd instead prefer to keep an interface similar to that of gnome 2.x you can choose this option. This uses the gnome 3.0 fallback desktop as the default session."
<stgraber> if you have anything that describes it better, just update debian/templates in edubuntu-live and run debconf-updatepo :)
<highvoltage> hmm, it's very similar to the gnome 2 interface but there are enough differences so that we shoudln't call it that. how about something like "gnome classic interface"? (not what they call it officially upstream, but still...)
<highvoltage> k
<stgraber> highvoltage: I'm just worried of some user thinking: "Gnome classic interface" == "gnome3"
<highvoltage> but it *is* gnome 3
<highvoltage> otherwise if we want to be pedantic then the only right thing to call it is "Gnome 3 Fallback Interface"
<highvoltage> (which does indeed sound clunky)
 * highvoltage 'll think about it a bit over lunch
<stgraber> "Kind of gnome 2.x looking interface" ? :)
<highvoltage> yeah that describes it well at least.
<highvoltage> I don't want to assume that users will know what gnome 2.x looked like either, really. since we often target new users that might not have used gnome before.
<highvoltage> stgraber: I'm still on "1168862395  41%  141.56kB/s    3:17:13"
<highvoltage> stgraber: what's the DMB contact address?
<highvoltage> (got it on the wiki)
<doctormo> highvoltage: Do you have a plan for the Oneric wallpaper?
<doctormo> Art: http://fav.me/d3l1y70
<highvoltage> doctormo: nope
<highvoltage> doctormo: nice
<highvoltage> doctormo: I haven't even had a chance to blog about that updated wallpaper you sent me (I have way too many blog drafts!)
<doctormo> highvoltage: Consider that draft to be a secret until more work has been put into it. And for that I will need a work order from your good self :-D
<highvoltage> doctormo: hmm? which draft?
<doctormo> The wallpaper?
<highvoltage> no the one you sent me was an update to the perspective one and you already said I could blog about it
<highvoltage> (perhaps there's a new email *checks*)
<stgraber> highvoltage: 20110705.3 is what you want to test
<highvoltage> stgraber: ok I'll get it when it's up
<stgraber> it's on cdimage
<highvoltage> stgraber: http://www.engadget.com/2011/07/05/lenovo-launches-11-6-inch-thinkpad-x121e-for-europe-the-japanes
#edubuntu 2011-07-06
<Capso> anyone up?
<Tm_Tr> depending what you are looking for
<Capso> hey, just trying to pxe boot edubuntu
<Capso> I figured out that I need pxelinux.0 from the syslinux distribution
<Capso> or is it available in the CD itself, perhaps?
<Capso> in the iso I mean
<Capso> Tm_Tr: also, there is a /initrd.lz file in the iso. is that the same as initrd.gz, just compressed differently?
<Tm_T> sorry, I have no idea
<Capso> do you know what nfs version the /dev/nfs client is?
<Capso> my server only can serve nfs version 2
<Capso> Tm_T: is it possible to install edubuntu from USB?
<benonsoftware> Hi all
<highvoltage> I seem to be in the wrong timezone :)
<highvoltage> bon matin
<stgraber> hey highvoltage
<stgraber> highvoltage: detailed package selection step in Ubiquity wasn't working because live-build no longer puts deb-src entries in /etc/apt/sources.list. Live LTSP kind of works now if you wait 5 minutes and post-install LTSP just doesn't work.
<stgraber> oh, and if you are subscribed to ltsp's bugs then sorry for flooding you ;)
<highvoltage> stgraber: hehe. yes I got quite a bit of spam this morning but it's fine :)
<highvoltage> stgraber: I see i386 is already tested (sorry I only got to this now), but I'm going to run through it anyway just so that I can see where things are
<stgraber> sure. I tested both i386 and amd64 with two installs each. I think I found and fixed the worst bugs.
<highvoltage> ah I see jockey pops up on the live system again
<highvoltage> hah! you used a fedora screenshot in the installer!
<highvoltage> stgraber: how about calling it "Legacy Interface" instead?
<highvoltage> stgraber: this alpha 2 is certainly in *way* better shape than the last alpha2 was!
<stgraber> legacy sounds good
<stgraber> got to run, talk to you later!
<highvoltage> k ciao
#edubuntu 2011-07-07
<highvoltage> stgraber: not sure if you've seen http://lwn.net/Articles/450543
<stgraber> highvoltage: didn't see the lwn article but I saw the announcement
<highvoltage> stgraber: yeah I was more refering to the contents of the links they posted (the feedback on project Harmony)
<BroMac> hello People
<BroMac> :))
<BroMac> I have a questions
<BroMac> Are the terminals need a good graphics card?
<BroMac> Are the terminals instead of just a decent graphics card on the server?
<highvoltage> BroMac: hey there
<BroMac> hello
<highvoltage> BroMac: I think you sent an email to the edubuntu contact form too, been meaning to respond :)
<highvoltage> BroMac: the server doesn't need a good display card (could even technically work without one), you will want good display cards on the terminals
<highvoltage> (or at least reasonable ones that are supported, they don't have to be very fancy for day to day work)
<BroMac> ok thanks
<BroMac> Here, I give a description of what I want to do:
<BroMac> I'm trying to create a multimedia reading room in the Library. Ultimately, for each client thought about limiting a link to a 10mbit or 100mbit.
<BroMac> Terminal is to be a total of about 25 with make + / - 10
<BroMac> These terminals are designed only for Internet + openoffice. All media such as youtube blocked. Flashblock plugin in Firefox. In addition, the printer hooked up.
<BroMac> Since half a year I test four position terminal at 100mbit network. I am pleased with them. The server is: Core 2 Duo E7200, 2GB RAM, GPU: Asus TC512/TD/256M/A. Operate efficiently, quickly. There is no frames effect when scrolling browser
<BroMac> I can purchase a server and 25 terminals. However, it must be new hardware only.
<highvoltage> really important part is to make sure there's not a network bottlenetck
<highvoltage> you'll want at least one (but preferably two) gigabit connections between your server and your switch
<highvoltage> other than that having fast disks and plenty of ram is a good idea. 2GB will be too little for 25 clients, but at least RAM is relatively cheap these days
<highvoltage> I'd suggest at least 8GB RAM
<BroMac> this is only my test server
<BroMac> I planning buy:
<BroMac> 2 sas hdd egb 146gb in raid1
<BroMac> 16 GB RAM
<BroMac> and processor xeon
<highvoltage> that should work really well
<BroMac> myn switch have load balancing :))
<BroMac> that I can put 2 or more connections
<highvoltage> nice
<BroMac> So terminals should have: core2duo, 1gb ram and graphic cards
<highvoltage> before buying the clients I just suggest you get one for testing first and test that the hardware works fine
<highvoltage> the specs for the clients you're mentioning is really good, intel cards are usually a good bet
<highvoltage> (for display chips)
<BroMac> Unfortunately, but probably purchase will be made ​​as "public order" and I have to buy skates at one time. Of course, in the purchase specification will note: "The offered equipment must be compatible with ubuntu"
<highvoltage> ok great
<BroMac> I'll be protected from potential problems with compatibility :))
<highvoltage> at least most onboard chips are intel and it's been a while since I've seen new equipment with really bad (like geode or s3 chrome) chipsets
<BroMac> I work as an administrator and I have different computers and servers. Indeed, with Intel does not have any compatibility problem
<BroMac> Where I can find good list of hardware compatible with ubuntu?
<BroMac> goo list
<BroMac> good list
<BroMac> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/release/10.04%20LTS
<BroMac> linuxhcl.com or other?
<highvoltage> I think http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog is quite useful but it's taking long to load here atm so I'm not sure if it's currently working
<highvoltage> (then again my internet is quite slow atm in general)
<stgraber> highvoltage: loads fine on this side of the ocean ;)
<BroMac> I have 20 mbit UP and IN :))
<BroMac> guaranted
<stgraber> well, at the moment I'm at my parents place, so it's 100Mb/30Mb and around 10ms to the Canonical DC :)
<BroMac> If I can ask it where are you from?
<BroMac> I'm from Poland
 * highvoltage has to share 10mbit with about 20 other people
 * highvoltage wants it all to himself *mhuahhahaa*
<BroMac> :)))
<stgraber> BroMac: Switzerland at the moment. I usually live in Canada though
<stgraber> and I'm usually part of the 20 other people sharing highvoltage's work connection ;)
<BroMac> ^^
<BroMac> SoGuys thank you very much for your help. I am a little relieved as <highvoltage> stressed several times that I want to buy good equipment:)) a little afraid of this.
<BroMac> Very thanks :))
<highvoltage> at least you have it specified that it has to work well with Ubuntu :)
<highvoltage> and feel free to drop buy if you run in to any problems
<highvoltage> sometimes we take a while to respond but we're pretty much always here
<BroMac> I will try to share information on how to begin to operate terminals. But this is only for 1 or 2 months
<BroMac> when I buy and configured servers
<BroMac> server*
<BroMac> Good bye
<tl1000s77> Hello everyone
<tl1000s77> got a quick questions for the ltsp guru's
<tl1000s77> Is there a way I can change the way the thin client behaves when a user enters their password incorrectly at login?
<tl1000s77> What is happening is the thin client reboots if a user enters a wrong password just once.
<highvoltage> tl1000s77: that's currently a sore point in LDM (LTSP's login manager)
<highvoltage> tl1000s77: there's no current fix for that unfortunately but there's a hackfest planned for LTSP in October where I'm sure it will be brought up again
<tl1000s77> highvoltage: so is the short answer no? lol
<highvoltage> tl1000s77: unfortunately so, yes
<highvoltage> tl1000s77: the problem is basically that LDM doesn't currently have a way of knowing why the user was denied. did the user not exist? was the password wrong? did the user expire? so when a user is denied it just restarts
<highvoltage> (bbl - lunch)
<tl1000s77> Thank you :-)
<highvoltage> stgraber: so... is alpha2 released?
<stgraber> highvoltage: yep
<stgraber> highvoltage: signed off yesterday, freeze lifted this morning (european time) and Kate sent the anouncements when she woke up (eastern time)
<stgraber> highvoltage: probably one of the smoothest alpha yet, only had 1 rebuild I think
<highvoltage> that's really a big contrast with the alpha 2 of last time :)
<stgraber> indeed :)
<highvoltage> will you be able to post a release announcement?
<stgraber> I could but I probably won't, there isn't really anything new.
<stgraber> so for now I think the main release anouncement pointing to www.edubuntu.org for more info on the project is probably enough
<highvoltage> yep
#edubuntu 2011-07-08
<highvoltage> stgraber: can you follow -meeting for the release part on the edubuntu alpha2?
<stgraber> sure
<highvoltage> I could paste the 3 bugs listed but not sure if there's anythign else worth mentining
<stgraber> well, these bugs just got mentioned by jibel anyway
<highvoltage> yeah
<highvoltage> do you know if there's a bug filed for the gnome 3 fallback mode not having any menus?
<stgraber> I didn't file one but there may be one, no idea.
<sebsebseb> oh it's in the topic
<sebsebseb> weblive
<sebsebseb> Trying it out at the moment for first time with childs play :D on stgraber 's server
<highvoltage> heh, nice
<sebsebseb> pretty cool
<sebsebseb> no sound though
<sebsebseb> ,but oh well
<sebsebseb> highvoltage: yeah about time I tried outTestDrive/WebLive :D
<highvoltage> it's working really well imho
<sebsebseb> would be nice to have this kind of thing for other distros as well :), well maybe there is, but I don't know about it
#edubuntu 2011-07-10
<TheProf> Good day. I hope everyone is doing well.  I am working on a new setup for the school year and would like to explore the idea of having 2 servers for the LTSP network.  this is because I have a lot of thin clients (~60) and was told that it is a good way to maintain performance.
<TheProf> So If I understand this correctly, I have my main Edubuntu server, and then I have another server that acts as an application server.  So, that server would work specifically when someone wants to use Firefox or OpenOffice -- whichever application is designated to the application server.  Is my understanding correct?
<TheProf> I'm just confused on how that actually works.  When the student clicks "firefox" for example, how does the main server know to reach out to the Firefox application server in order for it to manage that request?
<TheProf> Well I have to leave now but hopefully someone reads my questions and has a comment.  Thanks!
#edubuntu 2012-07-03
<Elementary-Schoo> hi, first time doing this, please excuse any faux pas. Installing precise for a group of 1st grade classrooms. Have windows share server. Need easy way for kids to login to their windows share. Possible to use GUI (File > Connect to server > ip addr, share, username, group, password), but looking for easy way for 1st graders to input just username/password. Thanks.
<highvoltage> hi Elementary-Schoo
<highvoltage> it's possible to create a bookmark in their file browser for that network share
 * highvoltage sees if there's any documentation for that somewhere
<Elementary-Schoo> Thanks highvoltage  :-)  I can create a bookmark once I login to a specific share. I don't know how to create a bookmark for a generic login that will then ask the 1st grader for his/her username and password.
<highvoltage> Elementary-Schoo: I couldn't find a nice doc, just starting up a VM right now where I can try it out and let you know...
<Elementary-Schoo> You are a god-send  :-)  Thanks!
<highvoltage> Elementary-Schoo: when you create a bookmark for a user,
<highvoltage> Elementary-Schoo: it goes into the file called .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks
<highvoltage> Elementary-Schoo: so if you set up one user with the bookmarks that you'd like in there, you can create a directory called /etc/skel/.config/gtk-3.0 and put that bookmarks file in there
<highvoltage> so basically:
<highvoltage> 1. set up a user with the bookmarks you'd like
<highvoltage> sudo mkdir /etc/skel/.config/gtk-3.0
<highvoltage> cp .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks /etc/skel/.config/gtk-3.0
<highvoltage> then when you create new users they'd have that bookmark
<highvoltage> for existing users you would just have to place that file there
<Elementary-Schoo> Okay!  I'll give it a shot. Thank you soooo much! I might be back for more hints (not too tech savvy).
<highvoltage> no problem. these questions are useful, I think we should have a tool that does things like that for you.
<Elementary-Schoo> Hi, I'm back. I couldn't find .config/gtk-3.0/bookmarks, but I did find .gtk-bookmarks in my home folder. In .gtk-bookmarks, there is a location of an existing bookmark. So I was thinking, is there a way that I could use that location in a script?
#edubuntu 2012-07-04
<stgraber> highvoltage: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/daily-live/20120704/
<highvoltage> yay!
<stgraber> highvoltage: hehe, I just got a working Edubuntu dvd build that also includes ltsp-live ;) fixing the seeds to drop that on !i386/amd64
<stgraber> but that confirms that we can build everything from a single seed (dvd) and stop having to split it into dvd + daily-live
<highvoltage> :)
<jbicha> Scratch is now in Debian & Ubuntu so might be worth adding to Edubuntu if you have space
<highvoltage> what's that, jbicha?
<jbicha> http://scratch.mit.edu/
<jbicha> https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Scratch_%28programming_language%29
#edubuntu 2012-07-05
<[omicron]> hi guys
<[omicron]> anyone is using some tools to lockdown the gnome desktop?
<[omicron]> i'm trying to block some features with gconf-editor, but nothing works
#edubuntu 2012-07-06
<xcellnet> greetings, anyone have time for a LTSP noob question?
<xcellnet> using a p820 wsith xv855 chipset / finally got the thin client to read right video card now getting on the thin client failed to load session
<highvoltage> stgraber: did you see? dylan did a little work so that we could add paramaters to the slideshow URL, like "?slidesets=ltsp+office" to select slides that we want.
<highvoltage> xcellnet: try ltsp-update-sshkeys
<highvoltage> xcellnet: or selecting a session explicitely from the LDM login screen
#edubuntu 2012-07-08
<TransVersa> Under SEH Team
<TransVersa> Under SEH Team
#edubuntu 2013-07-02
<SREGGIN8H> what is hacking?
<dominiktesla> Hi, everyone. I was just wondering if there are any plans to implement kiwix into Edubuntu?
<stgraber> dominiktesla: I just took a look and unfortunately we can't ship kiwix in Ubuntu because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kiwix/+bug/1034654
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1034654 in kiwix (Ubuntu) "Please remove and blacklist kiwix from quantal" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<stgraber> basically because mozilla forces us to update firefox/xul every 6 weeks or so, we can't have anything other than firefox build-depend on xulrunner as apparently they don't have a stable API and we'd end up having to rebuild every reverse-depends every 6 weeks...
<stgraber> so it's not that we don't want to ship it, it's that we can't :(
<dominiktesla> Ah...I see. Well that's unfortunate.
<SREGGIN8H> you devs suck balls naive noob programmers
#edubuntu 2013-07-05
<Noskcaj> Just so you guys are aware of it, Testdrive doesn't support edubuntu anymore due to issues with the install size. If someone is willing to help fix this (on the testdrive end), let me know and i'll help you get started
<highvoltage> Ho<tab>
#edubuntu 2014-07-01
<DigitalG> Anyone replacing XP with Edubuntu this summer?
<highvolt1ge> I hope that those who run XP do consider that, at least :)
#edubuntu 2014-07-02
<boospy> hello hello
<boospy> does anybody work with edubuntu 14.04 right?
<boospy> we've spend many houres to solve some problem like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1330671
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1330671 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "LTSP boot fails, missing -stable patch "net: avoid dependency of net_get_random_once on nop patching"" [Medium,Fix committed]
<boospy> yes this is it
<boospy> we've patched the kernel, and this bug was solved, but then it is a problem to the filesystem
<boospy> so after restart from the nbdserver one client can boot, another error is that when you login in to ltspclient, the first login every time fails (same message when password is wrong). The second attempt succeeds always.
<boospy> when can we expect that this fat bug is solved? Or it is a better way on new install to stay on 12.04?
#edubuntu 2014-07-03
<gerben> Hello, I have recoverd 20 PCs from my employer and will set up a computer room in a primary school. What would be the best way to set up the machines?
<gerben> Nice features would be: installing extra software on all machines in one go, user initiated recovery or reinstall when something is broken, ...
<gerben> Things that come to mind are read-only filesystems, puppet/chef/..., nfs mounting part of the system, scripts that install stuff on all machines, ...
<gerben> I have some experience runing linux machines, but in this case the users are less tech savvy and I will often not be available to help them out
#edubuntu 2016-07-08
<ewinslow> any word on who'll be taking over edubuntu if anyone?
<highvoltage> hey
<highvoltage> probably no one
<highvoltage> but I'll be working on a successor once debconf is over
<deltreey> successor?  rather than take over and expand edubuntu you want to throw it out and start over?  Is it that hopeless?
<highvoltage> nope, hopeless would be to continue pouring work into something that canonical insists as releasing as a proprietary product.
<deltreey> are you talking about this? https://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.en.html
<deltreey> or this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142730
#edubuntu 2016-07-09
<deltreey_> and with regards to the topic here.  D&D is a setting, not a rule set.  Just because WoTC wrote a ruleset with the same name doesn't mean that the setting isn't still a setting
<deltreey_> oop
<deltreey_> misclick
#edubuntu 2016-07-10
<highvoltage> deltreey_: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy (you have to read it thoroughly since there's a lot of good mixed in with the bad parts)
<deltreey_> will do, thanks
<deltreey> k, so I read it a few times and it looks like: canonical wants to own the IP related to Ubuntu (and it's derivatives) and wants the opportunity to make money from customized enterprise versions of the product.  That's pretty standard open source stuff in the OSS world, but I'm not as deeply knowledgeable about linux.  It looks to me like the major "change" was the effort to create a...
<deltreey> ...trademark.  The laws regarding international trademarks are a bitch and you basically have to be a super dick in order to own one, so it looks like they were trying to get and maintain a trademark in the most polite way possible.  They even said "we share this ownership with the community" which is a big effort that says a lot about their desire to "not be evil".
<deltreey> in any case, I joined #lfs as I'm going to attempt to build a custom distro for my godson's first pc...just gonna take me a while since I've never done it before.
<deltreey> then I'll proudly publish the distro as OSS on github for any to grab (and make fun of)
#edubuntu 2017-07-04
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (xenial-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (yakkety-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.10.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~16.10.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxcfs (zesty-proposed/main) [2.0.7-0ubuntu1~17.04.1 => 2.0.7-0ubuntu1~17.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2017-07-05
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 ubottu haudrauf deltreey ajmitch PaulW2U daker shazzr_ Rondom queuebot PeperPots___ elky benjaoming ogra_ singer22 stgraber pleia2 Metacity ubuntulog sandeepkr
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 ubottu haudrauf queuebot PaulW2U deltreey ogra_ PeperPots___ sandeepkr Rondom ajmitch ubuntulog elky stgraber benjaoming shazzr_ daker XDS2010 pleia2 Metacity
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Rondom ajmitch benjaoming PaulW2U haudrauf PeperPots___ ogra_ singer22 shazzr_ XDS2010 Metacity daker stgraber queuebot ubuntulog pleia2 sandeepkr deltreey ubottu elky
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky Metacity XDS2010 PaulW2U PeperPots___ deltreey ogra_ singer22 shazzr_ queuebot ajmitch haudrauf pleia2 benjaoming daker ubottu Rondom ubuntulog stgraber sandeepkr
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker singer22 elky XDS2010 PaulW2U pleia2 haudrauf PeperPots___ stgraber ubottu Rondom ogra_ ajmitch benjaoming ubuntulog Metacity queuebot deltreey shazzr_ sandeepkr
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu queuebot Metacity ubuntulog elky daker singer22 PeperPots___ PaulW2U shazzr_ pleia2 ogra_ deltreey sandeepkr benjaoming XDS2010 ajmitch stgraber haudrauf Rondom
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ Rondom PeperPots___ benjaoming deltreey mitica PaulW2U Metacity haudrauf ajmitch sandeepkr singer22 ogra_ elky ubuntulog pleia2 stgraber XDS2010 daker queuebot
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ mitica benjaoming deltreey ubottu Rondom queuebot ubuntulog pleia2 PeperPots___ ajmitch PaulW2U stgraber sandeepkr XDS2010 shazzr_ daker singer22 elky haudrauf
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 PaulW2U shazzr_ sandeepkr mitica stgraber deltreey Metacity Rondom queuebot benjaoming daker ajmitch XDS2010 ubottu PeperPots___ stars ubuntulog haudrauf ogra_
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Rondom PaulW2U singer22 Metacity haudrauf ogra_ PeperPots___ elky sandeepkr ubuntulog ubottu shazzr_ mitica daker ajmitch stars stgraber queuebot deltreey XDS2010
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ haudrauf sandeepkr pleia2 PaulW2U deltreey elky daker ubottu ubuntulog XDS2010 ogra_ shazzr_ Metacity queuebot benjaoming singer22 Rondom ajmitch stgraber
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu deltreey benjaoming queuebot XDS2010 PeperPots___ PaulW2U ajmitch stgraber pleia2 ubuntulog elky Rondom sandeepkr singer22 Metacity haudrauf shazzr_ ogra_ daker
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ sandeepkr haudrauf daker ubuntulog ajmitch mitica ogra_ queuebot pleia2 deltreey Rondom PaulW2U stgraber XDS2010 elky singer22 PeperPots___ Metacity ubottu
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U singer22 ubottu Metacity deltreey ogra_ mitica daker ubuntulog shazzr_ ajmitch XDS2010 Rondom benjaoming pleia2 sandeepkr haudrauf stgraber elky queuebot
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ ubottu mitica deltreey PaulW2U queuebot elky Rondom stgraber shazzr_ ajmitch singer22 ogra_ benjaoming Metacity haudrauf daker pleia2 ubuntulog stars
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming elky shazzr_ queuebot stars singer22 stgraber sandeepkr PeperPots___ XDS2010 PaulW2U ubottu ubuntulog daker Metacity Rondom deltreey pleia2 haudrauf ajmitch
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ajmitch deltreey PaulW2U queuebot haudrauf Rondom stgraber ubottu ogra_ Metacity pleia2 elky singer22 XDS2010 sandeepkr PeperPots___ daker benjaoming ubuntulog shazzr_
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot daker pleia2 ajmitch singer22 Metacity shazzr_ Rondom stgraber PeperPots___ sandeepkr PaulW2U ubuntulog benjaoming deltreey elky XDS2010 ogra_ haudrauf ubottu
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf ajmitch stgraber Rondom singer22 benjaoming pleia2 daker PaulW2U deltreey ubuntulog PeperPots___ ubottu XDS2010 mitica shazzr_ Metacity ogra_ queuebot elky
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot ubottu mitica daker Rondom PaulW2U sandeepkr stgraber Metacity XDS2010 PeperPots___ haudrauf benjaoming elky ogra_ pleia2 ubuntulog singer22 shazzr_ deltreey
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu Metacity singer22 XDS2010 PeperPots___ mitica ogra_ PaulW2U elky daker ajmitch benjaoming stars pleia2 Rondom ubuntulog queuebot sandeepkr stgraber haudrauf
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stgraber sandeepkr mitica Metacity queuebot PeperPots___ XDS2010 PaulW2U ogra_ elky pleia2 Rondom singer22 ajmitch daker shazzr_ ubuntulog benjaoming ubottu haudrauf
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu XDS2010 shazzr_ ubuntulog ajmitch elky queuebot PeperPots___ singer22 PaulW2U deltreey pleia2 mask` ogra_ haudrauf benjaoming sandeepkr Rondom Metacity stars
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mitica ubottu mask` benjaoming haudrauf PaulW2U singer22 stgraber ajmitch pleia2 ogra_ stars XDS2010 shazzr_ queuebot elky Rondom sandeepkr PeperPots___ ubuntulog
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot Rondom PaulW2U pleia2 ogra_ Metacity deltreey elky stgraber daker shazzr_ ubottu singer22 PeperPots___ haudrauf ajmitch sandeepkr benjaoming ubuntulog XDS2010
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey ubuntulog XDS2010 Metacity haudrauf shazzr_ PeperPots___ elky PaulW2U stgraber pleia2 singer22 benjaoming ubottu ogra_ queuebot sandeepkr Rondom daker ajmitch
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 stgraber singer22 elky ogra_ daker PeperPots___ benjaoming deltreey ubuntulog Rondom Metacity ajmitch haudrauf shazzr_ XDS2010 ubottu mitica sandeepkr PaulW2U
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ sandeepkr stgraber elky singer22 XDS2010 PaulW2U haudrauf Metacity Rondom ogra_ pleia2 ubuntulog queuebot deltreey daker ubottu PeperPots___ mitica benjaoming
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ Metacity benjaoming ogra_ ajmitch haudrauf sandeepkr ubuntulog stars singer22 stgraber PeperPots___ Rondom daker deltreey PaulW2U queuebot elky XDS2010 ubottu
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U elky benjaoming haudrauf queuebot ajmitch shazzr_ Metacity singer22 Rondom PeperPots___ daker ubottu mitica XDS2010 deltreey ogra_ ubuntulog pleia2 stars
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf stars sandeepkr stgraber ubuntulog ajmitch Metacity benjaoming elky PaulW2U mitica mask` PeperPots___ deltreey ubottu XDS2010 pleia2 queuebot Rondom shazzr_
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stars PeperPots___ ogra_ singer22 deltreey pleia2 Rondom ajmitch ubottu stgraber XDS2010 shazzr_ Metacity elky mask` benjaoming haudrauf mitica sandeepkr PaulW2U
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr stgraber ajmitch elky Metacity ogra_ Rondom singer22 haudrauf benjaoming XDS2010 PaulW2U queuebot PeperPots___ ubottu shazzr_ pleia2 deltreey daker ubuntulog
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ XDS2010 ajmitch singer22 Metacity stgraber PaulW2U benjaoming ubuntulog daker sandeepkr elky pleia2 ogra_ deltreey ubottu haudrauf shazzr_ Rondom queuebot
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf PaulW2U benjaoming elky shazzr_ ogra_ PeperPots___ sandeepkr deltreey XDS2010 ubuntulog ubottu Rondom Metacity stgraber pleia2 queuebot daker mitica singer22
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot pleia2 daker ubottu PeperPots___ stgraber Rondom benjaoming singer22 shazzr_ elky PaulW2U haudrauf mitica deltreey Metacity XDS2010 sandeepkr ajmitch ogra_
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf PeperPots___ queuebot ajmitch stars PaulW2U ubuntulog shazzr_ XDS2010 Metacity ubottu singer22 ogra_ elky deltreey Rondom sandeepkr stgraber pleia2 benjaoming
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ PeperPots___ haudrauf ubottu daker ajmitch elky deltreey pleia2 ubuntulog sandeepkr queuebot ogra_ mitica Rondom Metacity benjaoming stars singer22 XDS2010
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 haudrauf deltreey ubuntulog mitica ogra_ mask` Rondom singer22 benjaoming elky PaulW2U queuebot pleia2 sandeepkr stars ajmitch ubottu stgraber Metacity
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Metacity ogra_ shazzr_ haudrauf deltreey stgraber stars mask` ajmitch benjaoming queuebot ubottu Rondom sandeepkr elky PeperPots___ XDS2010 ubuntulog singer22 PaulW2U
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog ubottu deltreey elky ajmitch shazzr_ Rondom XDS2010 singer22 benjaoming haudrauf Metacity PaulW2U sandeepkr daker pleia2 PeperPots___ queuebot stgraber ogra_
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu XDS2010 ubuntulog ajmitch haudrauf queuebot singer22 PaulW2U shazzr_ pleia2 daker ogra_ stgraber benjaoming elky PeperPots___ Metacity Rondom sandeepkr deltreey
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mitica pleia2 haudrauf daker sandeepkr Rondom stgraber benjaoming elky shazzr_ singer22 Metacity ubuntulog PaulW2U ajmitch ubottu deltreey XDS2010 queuebot ogra_
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf XDS2010 daker benjaoming ogra_ ubottu ubuntulog PaulW2U sandeepkr shazzr_ Metacity Rondom ajmitch singer22 mitica deltreey stgraber pleia2 queuebot elky
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot Metacity haudrauf stars mitica ubottu XDS2010 Rondom pleia2 benjaoming ogra_ elky daker ajmitch deltreey singer22 shazzr_ sandeepkr stgraber PeperPots___
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ XDS2010 ubuntulog benjaoming stars ajmitch pleia2 haudrauf deltreey ubottu singer22 Metacity Rondom PeperPots___ sandeepkr ogra_ daker elky stgraber mitica
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 Metacity haudrauf benjaoming elky deltreey ubuntulog stars XDS2010 PaulW2U ajmitch Rondom queuebot ogra_ singer22 mask` stgraber sandeepkr mitica shazzr_
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky queuebot Metacity ajmitch singer22 PaulW2U stars haudrauf XDS2010 pleia2 PeperPots___ deltreey ubottu ogra_ shazzr_ ubuntulog sandeepkr Rondom benjaoming stgraber
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming Metacity pleia2 ogra_ haudrauf stgraber singer22 ubuntulog daker XDS2010 PaulW2U shazzr_ elky PeperPots___ ajmitch queuebot deltreey Rondom sandeepkr ubottu
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U sandeepkr pleia2 Rondom shazzr_ haudrauf singer22 XDS2010 deltreey ogra_ ubottu daker Metacity elky queuebot benjaoming PeperPots___ ubuntulog stgraber ajmitch
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey XDS2010 singer22 daker queuebot shazzr_ PeperPots___ Metacity stgraber haudrauf pleia2 ubuntulog ubottu elky benjaoming PaulW2U sandeepkr ajmitch mitica Rondom
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ Metacity singer22 Rondom mitica ajmitch sandeepkr pleia2 PaulW2U XDS2010 deltreey ubottu ogra_ ubuntulog daker stgraber queuebot benjaoming haudrauf elky
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker Metacity deltreey Rondom PeperPots___ queuebot pleia2 benjaoming haudrauf ubottu XDS2010 singer22 shazzr_ ubuntulog stgraber PaulW2U ajmitch ogra_ mitica stars
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky singer22 stars ogra_ deltreey ubuntulog sandeepkr Rondom benjaoming daker ubottu mitica PaulW2U haudrauf ajmitch pleia2 shazzr_ queuebot stgraber XDS2010
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ XDS2010 Rondom PeperPots___ stars mask` ubuntulog sandeepkr Metacity haudrauf ubottu singer22 mitica elky stgraber ogra_ queuebot deltreey benjaoming pleia2
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stars sandeepkr stgraber haudrauf XDS2010 singer22 ubottu Metacity shazzr_ Rondom queuebot pleia2 deltreey mitica benjaoming elky ubuntulog ogra_ mask` PaulW2U
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 shazzr_ deltreey daker haudrauf sandeepkr Metacity singer22 benjaoming PeperPots___ elky Rondom ogra_ ubottu ubuntulog PaulW2U queuebot stgraber pleia2 ajmitch
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ ubuntulog ubottu elky XDS2010 deltreey haudrauf queuebot ogra_ Rondom Metacity daker singer22 PeperPots___ PaulW2U pleia2 stgraber sandeepkr benjaoming ajmitch
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey benjaoming ogra_ elky ubuntulog PeperPots___ Rondom queuebot shazzr_ Metacity haudrauf PaulW2U mitica stgraber ubottu XDS2010 pleia2 daker singer22 sandeepkr
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 ogra_ PeperPots___ sandeepkr haudrauf ubuntulog benjaoming PaulW2U daker mitica Metacity elky deltreey queuebot Rondom pleia2 stgraber shazzr_ XDS2010 ajmitch
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ ubottu benjaoming ogra_ singer22 ubuntulog PeperPots___ stgraber mitica ajmitch Metacity queuebot elky XDS2010 Rondom sandeepkr stars pleia2 PaulW2U daker
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 PaulW2U pleia2 Metacity mitica stars daker shazzr_ Rondom elky ubuntulog PeperPots___ stgraber ogra_ queuebot haudrauf deltreey ubottu ajmitch sandeepkr
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Metacity ogra_ singer22 mask` Rondom ubottu deltreey ajmitch haudrauf ubuntulog stgraber XDS2010 mitica stars elky PeperPots___ benjaoming pleia2 shazzr_ PaulW2U
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming shazzr_ ogra_ ajmitch mask` singer22 mitica queuebot XDS2010 sandeepkr PaulW2U stars ubottu PeperPots___ deltreey stgraber Rondom ubuntulog pleia2 Metacity
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ mask` PedroLopez ubuntulog queuebot deltreey Metacity sandeepkr stgraber shazzr_ PeperPots___ mitica XDS2010 benjaoming haudrauf ubottu stars elky Rondom ajmitch
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog ubottu shazzr_ haudrauf Metacity elky deltreey PaulW2U queuebot sandeepkr PeperPots___ pleia2 ajmitch stgraber ogra_ Rondom XDS2010 daker benjaoming singer22
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming shazzr_ haudrauf singer22 ubottu ajmitch Rondom stgraber queuebot sandeepkr Metacity PaulW2U PeperPots___ elky pleia2 XDS2010 daker ubuntulog deltreey ogra_
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U ubottu ubuntulog PeperPots___ PedroLopez elky haudrauf pleia2 mask` shazzr_ singer22 queuebot mitica ajmitch benjaoming stars stgraber XDS2010 Metacity sandeepkr
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog singer22 pleia2 elky stgraber PaulW2U mitica ogra_ daker queuebot ubottu Metacity shazzr_ benjaoming ajmitch deltreey XDS2010 haudrauf Rondom PeperPots___
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr pleia2 ogra_ XDS2010 shazzr_ haudrauf daker elky deltreey queuebot Rondom stgraber benjaoming mitica PeperPots___ PaulW2U Metacity ubottu ubuntulog ajmitch
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 ajmitch ubuntulog stgraber sandeepkr elky ubottu Metacity PaulW2U haudrauf Rondom daker pleia2 singer22 benjaoming queuebot ogra_ PeperPots___ stars mitica
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey ogra_ Metacity Rondom singer22 sandeepkr ubuntulog mitica pleia2 PaulW2U haudrauf stars ubottu PeperPots___ daker shazzr_ elky stgraber benjaoming ajmitch
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stars singer22 haudrauf Metacity ajmitch ubottu queuebot sandeepkr pleia2 benjaoming Rondom mitica XDS2010 stgraber ogra_ ubuntulog elky mask` PaulW2U shazzr_
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 shazzr_ singer22 mask` Rondom elky stgraber sandeepkr mitica haudrauf XDS2010 ogra_ benjaoming PaulW2U queuebot PeperPots___ stars ubuntulog Metacity ubottu
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 ubottu deltreey sandeepkr Metacity benjaoming mask` elky shazzr_ mitica stars queuebot ajmitch XDS2010 ogra_ PaulW2U Rondom haudrauf ubuntulog pleia2
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr ubottu queuebot elky ubuntulog mask` Rondom PeperPots___ shazzr_ ajmitch PaulW2U Metacity stars haudrauf pleia2 mitica deltreey benjaoming ogra_ singer22
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U benjaoming queuebot elky ogra_ ubuntulog XDS2010 shazzr_ daker Rondom ajmitch PeperPots___ sandeepkr deltreey stgraber ubottu pleia2 singer22 Metacity haudrauf
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ Metacity stgraber elky Rondom XDS2010 ajmitch deltreey daker haudrauf singer22 PeperPots___ ogra_ queuebot PaulW2U sandeepkr pleia2 benjaoming ubottu ubuntulog
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker ajmitch stgraber benjaoming pleia2 shazzr_ sandeepkr PaulW2U queuebot XDS2010 mitica deltreey ubuntulog Metacity PeperPots___ singer22 elky ogra_ Rondom ubottu
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker elky PaulW2U benjaoming ajmitch haudrauf queuebot shazzr_ ogra_ ubuntulog singer22 pleia2 XDS2010 stgraber mitica deltreey ubottu sandeepkr Rondom PeperPots___
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ sandeepkr benjaoming daker ubuntulog deltreey PaulW2U ogra_ haudrauf Metacity XDS2010 stgraber pleia2 stars shazzr_ Rondom elky queuebot ajmitch singer22
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ singer22 Rondom sandeepkr PeperPots___ stars stgraber queuebot shazzr_ deltreey Metacity XDS2010 pleia2 benjaoming elky mitica ajmitch haudrauf PaulW2U daker
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Metacity benjaoming queuebot singer22 elky PeperPots___ pleia2 PaulW2U stgraber Rondom haudrauf ogra_ stars ubuntulog ubottu ajmitch shazzr_ deltreey mitica mask`
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Rondom stgraber shazzr_ deltreey XDS2010 ubottu stars Metacity singer22 pleia2 PeperPots___ ogra_ elky ubuntulog mask` PaulW2U mitica queuebot haudrauf benjaoming
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 PeperPots___ stgraber ogra_ Metacity stars deltreey mitica ajmitch ubuntulog shazzr_ elky sandeepkr pleia2 PaulW2U ubottu mask` haudrauf PedroLopez benjaoming
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 stars queuebot PeperPots___ ubuntulog PedroLopez deltreey mitica elky sandeepkr Metacity stgraber haudrauf pleia2 ogra_ ajmitch shazzr_ benjaoming ubottu XDS2010
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr Rondom PeperPots___ ubuntulog shazzr_ PaulW2U ogra_ haudrauf XDS2010 elky singer22 Metacity daker ajmitch queuebot deltreey pleia2 benjaoming ubottu stgraber
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ajmitch deltreey pleia2 Metacity PeperPots___ singer22 daker Rondom XDS2010 ogra_ sandeepkr stgraber queuebot elky benjaoming shazzr_ PaulW2U haudrauf ubuntulog ubottu
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog PeperPots___ benjaoming haudrauf pleia2 mitica elky deltreey ajmitch sandeepkr PaulW2U singer22 Rondom queuebot Metacity shazzr_ XDS2010 ubottu ogra_ daker
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf deltreey sandeepkr benjaoming daker Rondom ajmitch Metacity stgraber ubottu PeperPots___ elky ubuntulog singer22 pleia2 mitica XDS2010 ogra_ PaulW2U queuebot
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming Rondom shazzr_ elky mitica XDS2010 ajmitch stgraber sandeepkr ubuntulog ubottu pleia2 singer22 deltreey PaulW2U haudrauf Metacity daker queuebot ogra_
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming shazzr_ pleia2 ubuntulog stgraber queuebot elky singer22 haudrauf PaulW2U ogra_ ajmitch ubottu stars deltreey mitica daker XDS2010 Metacity PeperPots___
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf queuebot mitica ajmitch Rondom uelpo PeperPots___ pleia2 singer22 deltreey stgraber stars XDS2010 ubuntulog ubottu sandeepkr PaulW2U jsz benjaoming shazzr_
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PedroLopez stgraber ubottu sandeepkr pleia2 mask` ogra_ stars Metacity ajmitch haudrauf jsz shazzr_ XDS2010 PaulW2U Rondom benjaoming queuebot uelpo mitica
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 shazzr_ ogra_ singer22 deltreey mitica mask` Rondom benjaoming ubuntulog queuebot ajmitch Metacity sandeepkr elky PaulW2U stars PeperPots___ haudrauf ubottu
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ deltreey queuebot sandeepkr ajmitch singer22 XDS2010 Rondom stars PeperPots___ pleia2 mitica mask` benjaoming ogra_ haudrauf PaulW2U elky Metacity ubuntulog
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 stgraber ajmitch ogra_ ubottu benjaoming queuebot deltreey Metacity sandeepkr PaulW2U mitica haudrauf uelpo elky ubuntulog Rondom singer22 mask` stars
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey uelpo ubottu elky pleia2 stars benjaoming haudrauf sandeepkr ogra_ singer22 mask` PedroLopez ajmitch PeperPots___ stgraber mitica PaulW2U Rondom XDS2010
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PedroLopez sandeepkr pleia2 shazzr_ elky PaulW2U Metacity ogra_ ubuntulog Rondom queuebot mitica stars singer22 stgraber haudrauf PeperPots___ ubottu benjaoming XDS2010
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ mask` Metacity sandeepkr Rondom ajmitch mitica benjaoming stgraber PaulW2U PeperPots___ singer22 stars XDS2010 ogra_ ubottu deltreey haudrauf elky PedroLopez
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PaulW2U ubottu deltreey ogra_ singer22 stgraber daker shazzr_ ubuntulog Rondom XDS2010 ajmitch Metacity elky pleia2 haudrauf PeperPots___ sandeepkr benjaoming queuebot
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ elky shazzr_ Rondom Metacity stgraber sandeepkr pleia2 XDS2010 benjaoming PaulW2U singer22 ajmitch ubottu ubuntulog daker queuebot deltreey ogra_ haudrauf
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker PeperPots___ deltreey PaulW2U ubuntulog benjaoming stgraber Rondom ogra_ singer22 ubottu XDS2010 mitica ajmitch pleia2 queuebot sandeepkr haudrauf elky shazzr_
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 ogra_ deltreey daker PeperPots___ Rondom ubottu haudrauf elky shazzr_ ubuntulog XDS2010 mitica queuebot PaulW2U benjaoming sandeepkr stgraber ajmitch Metacity
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ mitica shazzr_ Metacity queuebot ubottu ajmitch benjaoming XDS2010 stgraber pleia2 singer22 daker deltreey Rondom ubuntulog sandeepkr stars PaulW2U elky
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: PeperPots___ daker ubuntulog ubottu mitica sandeepkr Rondom PaulW2U ogra_ queuebot Metacity shazzr_ pleia2 elky stars ajmitch benjaoming stgraber singer22 haudrauf
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mitica pleia2 PaulW2U benjaoming deltreey ubuntulog queuebot uelpo elky PedroLopez ogra_ Rondom XDS2010 haudrauf mask` PeperPots___ jsz Metacity sandeepkr singer22
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ queuebot deltreey jsz ajmitch elky mask` ogra_ haudrauf stars pleia2 mitica ubottu ubuntulog stgraber PaulW2U Rondom PeperPots___ Metacity sandeepkr
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr benjaoming ubuntulog haudrauf mask` mitica XDS2010 deltreey PaulW2U PeperPots___ shazzr_ Rondom stgraber ubottu stars ogra_ pleia2 queuebot ajmitch Metacity
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Metacity mitica mask` queuebot deltreey shazzr_ stgraber singer22 haudrauf Rondom PeperPots___ benjaoming XDS2010 ubottu stars ubuntulog elky ajmitch PaulW2U sandeepkr
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mitica deltreey queuebot ubuntulog singer22 stars Metacity ajmitch mask` PaulW2U shazzr_ ogra_ elky pleia2 haudrauf XDS2010 PedroLopez stgraber benjaoming uelpo
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey benjaoming uelpo PaulW2U ubottu Rondom sandeepkr pleia2 ogra_ Metacity queuebot ubuntulog elky XDS2010 haudrauf mitica ajmitch stars PeperPots___ shazzr_
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming deltreey sandeepkr singer22 ubuntulog pleia2 ubottu shazzr_ PaulW2U haudrauf mitica ajmitch stars PeperPots___ queuebot stgraber Rondom ogra_ PedroLopez elky
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ PedroLopez haudrauf pleia2 stars queuebot singer22 XDS2010 elky ajmitch Metacity benjaoming Rondom stgraber ubuntulog ubottu deltreey PaulW2U mask` ogra_
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker Metacity Rondom deltreey PeperPots___ haudrauf ogra_ benjaoming pleia2 elky ubuntulog ubottu singer22 queuebot sandeepkr XDS2010 ajmitch shazzr_ stgraber PaulW2U
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stgraber ubottu queuebot deltreey ubuntulog ajmitch sandeepkr PaulW2U haudrauf daker singer22 ogra_ shazzr_ Metacity benjaoming PeperPots___ pleia2 Rondom elky XDS2010
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Rondom shazzr_ mitica benjaoming haudrauf pleia2 PaulW2U stgraber Metacity XDS2010 ubottu elky ubuntulog deltreey queuebot singer22 daker ogra_ PeperPots___ sandeepkr
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ajmitch XDS2010 pleia2 ubottu Metacity shazzr_ benjaoming mitica stgraber PeperPots___ PaulW2U sandeepkr Rondom queuebot ubuntulog elky daker haudrauf singer22 deltreey
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ ubottu stars pleia2 Rondom ajmitch stgraber PaulW2U ogra_ ubuntulog daker benjaoming singer22 PeperPots___ XDS2010 haudrauf elky Metacity sandeepkr queuebot
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stgraber PeperPots___ ubottu Rondom daker sandeepkr haudrauf deltreey elky ajmitch singer22 ogra_ benjaoming ubuntulog PaulW2U queuebot mitica XDS2010 shazzr_ pleia2
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 elky PaulW2U PedroLopez uelpo stgraber ubottu mitica ubuntulog XDS2010 ogra_ shazzr_ haudrauf mask` PeperPots___ benjaoming pleia2 Metacity stars queuebot
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey uelpo stgraber jsz PaulW2U mitica singer22 PedroLopez queuebot shazzr_ elky Metacity mask` sandeepkr ubottu pleia2 Rondom benjaoming haudrauf XDS2010
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: XDS2010 benjaoming Rondom shazzr_ deltreey PeperPots___ sandeepkr mitica stgraber Metacity queuebot singer22 stars ajmitch pleia2 PaulW2U ubuntulog haudrauf mask` ubottu
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ queuebot singer22 elky PeperPots___ pleia2 ogra_ XDS2010 deltreey Rondom benjaoming ubuntulog Metacity mask` haudrauf PaulW2U mitica stars ajmitch ubottu
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey pleia2 ajmitch ubuntulog mitica benjaoming XDS2010 mask` elky haudrauf stars Metacity uelpo stgraber Rondom queuebot PedroLopez sandeepkr PeperPots___ singer22
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf uelpo PeperPots___ sandeepkr LeviBellfield XDS2010 ubottu Metacity PaulW2U ajmitch benjaoming stgraber singer22 ubuntulog jsz pleia2 mask` Rondom elky mitica
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: uelpo ubottu ubuntulog queuebot singer22 PedroLopez PaulW2U mitica ogra_ deltreey benjaoming haudrauf shazzr_ mask` Rondom stars Metacity pleia2 jsz XDS2010
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 PeperPots___ queuebot deltreey mask` ubuntulog stars XDS2010 stgraber sandeepkr ubottu singer22 ajmitch PedroLopez benjaoming elky Rondom ogra_ shazzr_ haudrauf
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stgraber ajmitch ubuntulog PaulW2U ogra_ queuebot benjaoming haudrauf pleia2 mitica PeperPots___ singer22 sandeepkr shazzr_ Metacity stars ubottu XDS2010 PedroLopez deltreey
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubottu stgraber haudrauf PaulW2U Rondom ogra_ shazzr_ elky stars pleia2 queuebot benjaoming ubuntulog sandeepkr mitica PeperPots___ deltreey Metacity XDS2010 ajmitch
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky benjaoming ubuntulog ubottu sandeepkr XDS2010 ajmitch shazzr_ Metacity Rondom PaulW2U pleia2 deltreey ogra_ daker PeperPots___ singer22 queuebot haudrauf stgraber
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: sandeepkr pleia2 ubuntulog XDS2010 ogra_ daker ajmitch Rondom haudrauf benjaoming deltreey stgraber PaulW2U shazzr_ singer22 PeperPots___ queuebot Metacity ubottu elky
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: singer22 stgraber deltreey pleia2 Metacity mitica ajmitch ogra_ PaulW2U benjaoming daker queuebot PeperPots___ haudrauf ubuntulog elky ubottu sandeepkr XDS2010 Rondom
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot mitica XDS2010 ubottu sandeepkr haudrauf Metacity pleia2 singer22 shazzr_ elky ubuntulog PeperPots___ Rondom ajmitch ogra_ stgraber deltreey daker benjaoming
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming ogra_ PeperPots___ pleia2 queuebot sandeepkr singer22 Rondom shazzr_ haudrauf daker XDS2010 stars stgraber Metacity ajmitch deltreey PaulW2U ubottu ubuntulog
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 queuebot PeperPots___ shazzr_ ajmitch stgraber stars ubuntulog haudrauf XDS2010 PaulW2U singer22 benjaoming mitica ogra_ sandeepkr ubottu daker Metacity elky
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: stgraber mask` sandeepkr benjaoming Rondom PeperPots___ queuebot mitica ogra_ deltreey singer22 PedroLopez ajmitch XDS2010 jsz haudrauf pleia2 ubottu Metacity ubuntulog
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 sandeepkr benjaoming elky uelpo stars queuebot Metacity haudrauf ogra_ shazzr_ stgraber XDS2010 ajmitch singer22 PaulW2U ubottu deltreey jsz PeperPots___
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey stars sandeepkr Rondom ogra_ Metacity ajmitch ubuntulog PaulW2U haudrauf mitica shazzr_ mask` queuebot pleia2 PeperPots___ elky benjaoming stgraber singer22
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: benjaoming pleia2 deltreey PaulW2U shazzr_ Metacity haudrauf PeperPots___ Rondom ubottu stars sandeepkr ajmitch ogra_ singer22 elky mitica XDS2010 stgraber mask`
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf PaulW2U mask` singer22 elky mitica ogra_ ubottu shazzr_ ajmitch XDS2010 PeperPots___ stgraber ubuntulog pleia2 sandeepkr PedroLopez deltreey benjaoming stars
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey Metacity shazzr_ uelpo mask` benjaoming sandeepkr mitica LeviBellfield ajmitch ubottu XDS2010 elky ubuntulog jsz stars Rondom queuebot ogra_ PaulW2U
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot Rondom mitica benjaoming stars deltreey PaulW2U mask` PeperPots___ pleia2 elky PedroLopez Metacity haudrauf XDS2010 shazzr_ ajmitch sandeepkr uelpo singer22
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: shazzr_ PedroLopez singer22 benjaoming stgraber PaulW2U ajmitch XDS2010 ubuntulog stars ubottu deltreey sandeepkr mitica haudrauf PeperPots___ queuebot pleia2 elky ogra_
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot mask` ajmitch ogra_ XDS2010 sandeepkr ubottu elky stars Metacity haudrauf pleia2 ubuntulog singer22 PedroLopez benjaoming shazzr_ PeperPots___ Rondom mitica
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot sandeepkr mask` Metacity ubottu PaulW2U Rondom singer22 pleia2 ajmitch ogra_ stars LeviBellfield XDS2010 haudrauf deltreey ubuntulog benjaoming stgraber PeperPots___
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ sandeepkr Metacity singer22 elky haudrauf shazzr_ ubuntulog ubottu Rondom pleia2 daker ajmitch benjaoming PeperPots___ XDS2010 stgraber PaulW2U deltreey queuebot
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ajmitch deltreey queuebot shazzr_ singer22 XDS2010 haudrauf PaulW2U sandeepkr Metacity ubottu ubuntulog daker PeperPots___ Rondom ogra_ stgraber benjaoming elky pleia2
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey pleia2 ajmitch queuebot XDS2010 singer22 PaulW2U Rondom ogra_ shazzr_ daker ubuntulog elky Metacity mitica haudrauf benjaoming PeperPots___ sandeepkr stgraber
<stars> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky singer22 sandeepkr XDS2010 ogra_ PaulW2U haudrauf mitica shazzr_ ubottu PeperPots___ Metacity ajmitch deltreey stgraber ubuntulog queuebot daker benjaoming Rondom
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ stars daker ajmitch mitica shazzr_ ubottu PaulW2U ubuntulog sandeepkr stgraber XDS2010 singer22 pleia2 haudrauf benjaoming elky Rondom Metacity deltreey
<mask`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: haudrauf PaulW2U stars sandeepkr stgraber pleia2 deltreey queuebot ubottu Metacity daker Rondom singer22 ogra_ ajmitch ubuntulog elky benjaoming PeperPots___ XDS2010
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ogra_ shazzr_ sandeepkr mask` haudrauf uelpo Rondom ajmitch Metacity mitica PedroLopez queuebot elky PeperPots___ singer22 XDS2010 pleia2 stgraber benjaoming stars
<LeviBellfield> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky shazzr_ benjaoming PeperPots___ pleia2 stgraber ubottu mitica PedroLopez Rondom stars queuebot XDS2010 ogra_ Metacity uelpo mask` singer22 jsz haudrauf
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: queuebot PaulW2U ajmitch ubuntulog haudrauf sandeepkr singer22 elky Metacity mitica pleia2 Rondom mask` shazzr_ stgraber deltreey PeperPots___ XDS2010 ubottu stars
<PedroLopez> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ajmitch PeperPots___ shazzr_ sandeepkr haudrauf ubottu mitica deltreey stgraber XDS2010 queuebot benjaoming stars PaulW2U pleia2 elky ogra_ Metacity singer22 ubuntulog
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: uelpo ajmitch shazzr_ PeperPots___ Rondom pleia2 LeviBellfield ogra_ PedroLopez queuebot stgraber mask` deltreey XDS2010 mitica Metacity haudrauf PaulW2U benjaoming jsz
<dipre> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Rondom mitica XDS2010 stars sandeepkr haudrauf shazzr_ ubuntulog singer22 LeviBellfield uelpo ogra_ deltreey pleia2 benjaoming Metacity elky PedroLopez mask` PeperPots___
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog benjaoming deltreey sandeepkr pleia2 PaulW2U mask` Rondom uelpo stars PeperPots___ shazzr_ ajmitch elky PedroLopez singer22 XDS2010 ogra_ stgraber mitica
<jsz> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: mask` sandeepkr Rondom PaulW2U mitica elky benjaoming uelpo stgraber ajmitch PeperPots___ ogra_ deltreey queuebot singer22 haudrauf ubuntulog Metacity XDS2010 PedroLopez
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: pleia2 shazzr_ stgraber PeperPots___ XDS2010 deltreey ajmitch sandeepkr ubuntulog stars Metacity mitica haudrauf benjaoming PaulW2U queuebot PedroLopez singer22 elky ogra_
<uelpo> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey shazzr_ Rondom sandeepkr stars PedroLopez queuebot PeperPots___ singer22 XDS2010 stgraber ajmitch benjaoming ubottu mask` ubuntulog ogra_ pleia2 PaulW2U mitica
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: deltreey sandeepkr PaulW2U pleia2 ajmitch ogra_ singer22 Metacity Rondom haudrauf benjaoming shazzr_ ubuntulog XDS2010 daker PeperPots___ elky ubottu stgraber queuebot
<mitica> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: daker pleia2 ubottu Rondom sandeepkr haudrauf shazzr_ elky benjaoming singer22 queuebot ajmitch ogra_ deltreey PaulW2U PeperPots___ stgraber Metacity ubuntulog XDS2010
#edubuntu 2017-07-06
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gnome-control-center [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1:3.24.2-0ubuntu3] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: gnome-control-center [amd64] (artful-proposed/main) [1:3.24.2-0ubuntu4] (edubuntu, ubuntugnome)
#edubuntu 2018-07-03
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.1 => 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2018-07-06
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: lxd (xenial-backports/main) [3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.2 => 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~16.04.3] (edubuntu, ubuntu-server)
#edubuntu 2020-06-30
<GNULinuxGenuine> I'm selling GNU/Linux licenses. $99 for single user, $49 for each computer if purchasing for 25 or more machines. Bitcoin payment only!
#edubuntu 2020-07-01
-queuebot:#edubuntu- Unapproved: open-vm-tools (focal-proposed/main) [2:11.0.5-4 => 2:11.1.0-2~ubuntu20.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
-queuebot:#edubuntu- New binary: open-vm-tools [amd64] (focal-proposed/main) [2:11.1.0-2~ubuntu20.04.1] (edubuntu, ubuntu-cloud, ubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-server)
